# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С: Предприятие 8.2. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!

## kws

*Правила темы*
1. В этой ветке выкладываем ТОЛЬКО ссылки для загрузки конфигураций *v.8.2*.
2. Больше ничего в этой ветке постить НЕЛЬЗЯ !!! Все сообщения попадающие под категорию "ОФФТОП" будут безжалостно удаляться.
3. В комментарии обязательно указываем название, номер релиза, дата релиза.
4. Перед размещением ссылки убедитесь, что файлы уже не выложены (разрешается дублировать материал только на "зеркалах").
5. Если ссылка не работает или не соответствует описанию пишите в ЛС автору и/или модераторам.


*Бухгалтерия Предприятия ПРОФ 2.0.34.13
Установка ----- Обновление ----- Файл обновления CF ----- Информационная База (DT)*

*Бухгалтерия Предприятия Базовая 2.0.34.13
Установка ----- Обновление ----- Файл обновления CF ----- Информационная База (DT)*

*Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП 2.0.34.13
Установка ----- Обновление ----- Файл обновления CF ----- Информационная База (DT)*

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом ПРОФ 2.5.50.1
Установка ----- Обновление ----- Файл обновления CF ----- Информационная База (DT)*

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая 2.5.50.1
Установка ----- Обновление ----- Файл обновления CF ----- Информационная База (DT)*

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.50.1
Установка ----- Обновление ----- Файл обновления CF ----- Информационная База (DT)*


Информация о текущих релизах конфигураций и форм отчетности от фирмы 1С
Все программные продукты на данной странице выложены в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных пользователей фирмы 1С. Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы программы Вы используете на свой страх и риск. Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих программных решений третьими лицами. В случае если вас устраивает одна из перечисленных здесь программ, Вы обязаны официально приобрести ее у фирмы 1С или ее партнеров.

----------

-Ира- (23.03.2012), 12345_Ak (11.10.2011), 1exan (23.03.2012), 1gremlin7 (12.04.2012), 1magic (18.03.2012), 36606 (13.04.2012), 3dmind (18.06.2014), 4ubaka (27.09.2014), 577 (29.04.2012), 666999 (24.04.2012), A5401160 (26.04.2012), AazKrs (16.01.2012), abc1970 (06.02.2012), af2000 (13.04.2012), Afrochka (28.10.2011), airrr (09.04.2012), air_20 (07.01.2016), alamedin (18.05.2014), alex20092009 (18.05.2014), Alexander__67 (07.04.2012), alexandur (17.03.2012), alexd666 (22.04.2012), AlexDiSmart (13.04.2012), AlexeyK99 (13.04.2012), alexioslovasas (19.09.2012), alexmoll (23.04.2012), AlexPPC (06.02.2012), Alex_1970 (19.04.2012), alex_phantom (30.03.2012), aliana (17.06.2012), Allexmann (14.01.2013), Alroad (14.03.2012), and69 (26.04.2012), Andrey123456 (23.04.2012), andrey1ck (07.07.2011), andrey_z (27.04.2012), Andy_mag (08.12.2011), anfisochca (28.10.2011), Ange_ou_Demon (23.04.2012), Ankare (31.03.2012), Anthon (31.03.2012), AntonGwozd (23.04.2012), ANTUAN (14.05.2012), Apocalypse-666 (21.07.2011), aresus (08.12.2012), argentum35 (10.04.2012), armorer (25.06.2012), ArtemVG (24.04.2012), arturzinio (18.11.2012), Askin (15.05.2012), asrock (06.03.2012), astro911 (21.08.2012), atatafalker (10.10.2013), avant2004 (15.05.2012), Ayegres (26.05.2012), A_N_D_R_E_I (13.01.2012), BadCRC (28.03.2013), baikalgirl (27.04.2012), BAMSSS (10.06.2014), Barin (10.04.2012), bartart (22.01.2013), Beligel (24.03.2012), biarm (05.02.2012), bismillyah (13.10.2011), black-crow (03.03.2012), blacktiger69 (13.04.2012), bonifazi (13.10.2011), boralexe (11.03.2012), borisusman (16.04.2012), Brabusss (17.04.2012), bruton (11.03.2013), bucefallos (08.01.2012), bugzi (27.06.2012), buhpg (18.10.2012), buh_fir (12.12.2011), bush71 (27.09.2011), bvms (24.07.2013), Capric72 (23.04.2012), Cats777 (05.04.2012), CemLena (07.02.2012), Chenn (16.04.2012), chern (13.03.2012), cherno (26.01.2013), chtoeto (26.01.2012), cima (17.11.2011), classikus (21.06.2012), ComICQ (05.07.2012), CrackJack (21.04.2012), crazysia (25.03.2014), cugKJHsW8V (16.04.2012), CzaR (09.04.2012), da1c (29.04.2012), dakaneshka (05.04.2012), danelena (05.05.2012), dannyd (11.04.2012), Daos (27.01.2012), dargh (04.01.2012), DarkBaast (10.04.2012), delele (15.11.2011), delete009 (12.01.2012), DemonOFF (25.10.2011), denbka (07.04.2012), Denis_cfo (29.08.2012), DenMal2011 (29.03.2014), desiredhamster (17.01.2012), dez77 (07.12.2012), Dimakgb (10.05.2013), djcrash (14.12.2011), dk1607 (27.10.2011), Dmitri74 (04.10.2012), Dmitry K. (25.04.2012), Domier (05.04.2012), domray (29.03.2012), doom2good (17.03.2012), Driverin (20.04.2012), drozzd (30.03.2012), DrTem (27.07.2011), d_n_pleshkov (27.04.2012), d_vecher (29.01.2013), Elena_Sin (03.05.2012), Elina (26.05.2012), el_rio (04.04.2012), embler (15.04.2012), Emil931990 (06.12.2012), es-natali (18.04.2012), eugeny11 (20.10.2011), evgefremov (04.10.2012), evgeniarabkova (12.08.2012), evgen_vidnoe (17.10.2011), evil18 (24.12.2011), expertBB (17.04.2012), Farpost (27.04.2012), fbg (14.12.2012), fca00001 (26.05.2012), fear-tema (29.11.2011), FedotovaZ (04.01.2012), fel (11.10.2011), Finsternis (20.08.2011), FlackPND (17.04.2012), Foxx_13 (27.04.2012), frizzy (22.04.2012), Frtkf (13.03.2012), gabov (20.01.2012), georryg (02.06.2013), gero (06.11.2012), gfulk (23.04.2012), gfvznm.sasha (18.08.2011), Gh999 (15.03.2012), glavbuh (26.04.2012), Gogasik (04.09.2020), graf_incognet (26.06.2012), griale (04.03.2015), gskov (12.10.2012), gurik (11.04.2012), h0201 (28.04.2012), hackoff (13.04.2012), Helenaiv (23.04.2012), helmut_ (02.04.2012), Hero-81 (26.04.2012), Hiren110 (01.04.2012), hulian (18.04.2012), i-Demon-i (05.01.2012), ichhh (18.08.2011), Igorekbl (21.11.2011), ildar54 (19.04.2012), inbox737 (23.04.2012), inems (10.04.2012), Infarch (17.04.2012), inform7277 (17.09.2012), IngaO (12.05.2014), insurgent (23.04.2012), Irena_Vl (10.04.2012), Irra.1 (01.02.2014), iSakura (17.03.2012), ismial (23.09.2011), IvGo (16.01.2012), ivstehnology (26.09.2012), Ivsv (04.10.2011), jaskal (28.03.2012), jetx (23.04.2012), JohnVEV (20.04.2012), jony70 (13.09.2011), k.olesya (12.04.2012), Kabuka (22.03.2018), KaElena2008 (25.10.2011), ketlim2007 (10.01.2012), killer zombiez (12.03.2012), kiw1969 (14.10.2011), Klissa (13.11.2011), kloser (26.01.2012), knyaz-oleg (10.08.2011), kompbuh (31.01.2012), korst1k (04.02.2012), Koshka_uu (21.04.2012), kotBoris (19.04.2012), Kotik23 (28.10.2011), kozin (16.01.2012), kraserge (07.03.2015), krasnojrov (21.04.2012), kravella (20.12.2011), Kseniya (01.02.2012), ksoft (06.09.2011), ksp (23.04.2012), ksushka (25.04.2012), KsuVad (29.01.2012), kukimaki (20.01.2013), kvazimoda (01.07.2012), K_Irina_S (06.03.2012), k_v (07.01.2012), L480404 (12.03.2012), l@mer (16.04.2012), lav1960 (25.04.2012), Leks090 (01.02.2012), lemaral (13.08.2014), leon_e (11.04.2012), lera11 (19.07.2011), Lili_ (15.11.2011), liros (27.02.2015), LizaIV (11.04.2012), logistic178 (23.11.2012), Logran (24.04.2012), lsolo (10.04.2012), lubashin.fla (17.04.2012), lubitel1976 (10.08.2011), Lucker (16.04.2012), lucky44 (19.03.2012), magdalena (02.04.2012), magobr (18.01.2012), Magrock (24.01.2012), makres (06.01.2012), mam2903 (25.04.2012), mapusik (27.03.2012), MariM (16.04.2012), martin-pz (04.04.2016), Marusya (23.04.2012), MaxvalPtw (31.08.2011), Maxxoon (23.01.2013), max_vel (09.05.2013), mayka (19.09.2012), meinung (14.05.2014), Mesher (25.04.2012), MikeZl (02.03.2013), Mikola_gnu (11.04.2012), milina (06.12.2012), Milleroff (20.12.2012), misterTvister (19.04.2012), mixanik84 (01.02.2012), Miya (10.03.2012), mnxorel (04.01.2012), MPolo (17.07.2012), mr.omon (03.02.2012), mrkv (11.04.2012), mr_ford (19.09.2011), Muahahaha (23.10.2012), muhacc (11.12.2011), MWalker (13.04.2012), nadenka (13.04.2012), NadLeo (11.01.2013), Nastassy011 (01.02.2012), Natalya1214 (09.02.2012), Natutya (15.11.2011), nekolga (05.08.2011), NeoNix (18.06.2020), NeoSlavko (24.04.2012), Netty (19.01.2012), nexty (20.04.2012), nezabudka (12.04.2012), Nickmix01 (12.09.2011), Nics (27.10.2011), NiEvil (06.05.2012), nii5 (09.09.2014), Nik1976 (04.04.2012), Nikg123 (20.01.2012), Nikolay13 (10.04.2012), Nikomed (18.03.2012), novov (23.08.2011), npp2202 (12.12.2012), N_Kit (17.04.2012), Odincov (07.05.2015), ogoeff456 (11.04.2012), oldVaso (07.10.2011), Olga22 (24.11.2011), olgabuh (17.09.2011), olgunya1 (10.01.2013), olmaha (12.04.2012), olvika (10.04.2012), onguk (17.04.2012), over_trash (17.04.2012), P@KO$TN!K (25.05.2012), Paradize999 (19.04.2012), ParadokS_ (28.03.2012), Pavel23 (19.04.2012), pavel271184 (25.07.2012), peng (02.02.2012), Perefly (18.04.2012), perfect_black (25.12.2013), PitMen (28.05.2012), pluton_001 (11.04.2012), pm74 (28.04.2014), pokrov00 (08.08.2012), polipi (11.04.2012), preobrajenie1 (29.08.2011), prozoom09 (14.10.2019), psyche25 (19.04.2015), pta (12.09.2015), Pushast (02.12.2011), pvn_54 (17.07.2011), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), qpavel (07.08.2012), Quazar-1 (17.04.2012), qweento (16.07.2014), Ragnoblade (20.04.2012), Raider05 (02.07.2012), ramd (31.07.2012), redart (02.05.2012), redfox777 (09.07.2011), reryr (03.02.2012), rifochka (23.04.2012), rigik2011 (10.07.2012), Rio2000 (15.05.2012), rnp1975 (12.04.2012), romanstpiter (27.10.2011), RomanticKMW (07.02.2012), Romantik26 (21.06.2012), ronatik (10.04.2012), RTC (19.07.2011), ruboar (25.04.2012), rudikkk (14.04.2012), rUffi (13.04.2012), Rulezzz2 (23.01.2012), runolga123 (20.03.2014), rustech (24.11.2011), rus_bl (11.04.2012), ryno0606 (18.01.2013), salexxx (19.09.2011), salika (18.04.2012), samadurov (22.04.2012), Sambrero (22.05.2012), SanEk12 (19.03.2012), SAPAROV (16.11.2012), Sarret (18.07.2011), Sashkosleep (27.04.2012), sdjek (01.01.2012), serge20022 (20.04.2012), sergnau (10.04.2012), sert2000 (21.08.2012), Set_ (06.03.2012), SEW101166 (17.05.2012), sezam (10.10.2011), sftacc (04.10.2011), shadovan (24.04.2012), SHAKH (10.04.2012), Shalp (02.07.2014), shamanbys (12.08.2021), sharip1234 (16.05.2012), Shimer (28.05.2014), shurick44 (08.02.2012), SimBeOz (27.03.2012), sinegore (01.12.2011), skynet123 (01.05.2012), sk_acc (18.01.2012), Slater87 (26.01.2012), slavaprok (19.01.2015), slezinka2508 (17.07.2014), slp55555 (02.07.2012), softolog (30.09.2011), Sofya (09.09.2011), Spartanez (18.03.2012), splyshev (04.05.2012), Spring80 (10.04.2012), srvjtnctsh (04.02.2013), ssTibaltss (12.05.2012), ss_vlz (12.03.2012), stalbar (10.08.2012), Stan_mct (27.09.2012), Starhe (18.04.2012), stasha (02.05.2012), staskam (11.08.2011), stoik (05.06.2014), SuVictor (23.04.2012), sven303 (12.04.2012), svetlana_s (14.09.2011), svv1979 (18.01.2012), TagFox (17.04.2012), takomi (24.03.2014), tanya.vladis (12.04.2012), Tatushka (22.10.2012), Tatyana2160 (05.04.2012), teel10 (04.04.2012), temudgin (02.09.2014), termitik2006 (28.09.2011), test0tpru (03.04.2012), Tiger007 (20.04.2012), TigerMouse (10.04.2012), tinkerbell (26.01.2012), toliktigr (16.04.2012), trunk777 (14.04.2012), tvl1968 (19.07.2012), tvvboss (10.06.2014), tye (12.04.2012), Unclebenz (09.02.2012), ut22 (17.04.2012), VAlexandr (01.08.2011), valko (07.12.2011), VAU (08.07.2011), ventiliator (23.04.2012), vetalgve (10.04.2012), vgik50 (08.04.2012), Victor0703 (15.03.2012), vievd (11.04.2012), visapr (27.05.2012), Vlad12 (26.01.2012), vladik2612 (23.04.2012), vladislav4 (05.02.2012), vladvog (26.07.2011), Vlad_12 (08.04.2012), voffffka (27.03.2012), Vork (30.10.2011), Vovchik-ru (26.01.2012), vsaratovkin (27.04.2012), vvl1999 (31.01.2012), well232 (07.05.2014), Wingl (23.05.2014), x-bush (06.10.2011), xfilles (30.04.2012), xink (18.06.2012), xobbot (12.04.2012), xoki (25.08.2011), yaguarrr (25.07.2011), Yatana (08.01.2012), YurichIRK (23.03.2012), YYfnfkmz (10.01.2012), Z@VS (30.05.2013), zashil (13.04.2012), Zas_Zas (13.12.2011), Zayard (12.04.2012), zonnar (15.11.2012), zor_ro (03.03.2014), zun-zun (26.03.2012), zvonok (09.02.2012), zzzcorp (23.03.2013), ___Alex___ (19.06.2012), }{ASAN (14.04.2012), Агван (25.06.2012), Алекс-W (07.02.2012), Алексей Фомичё (15.04.2012), Алиса Ильина (24.04.2018), Артём Ромашихин (10.04.2012), Василий1977 (17.04.2012), Витаминыч (22.03.2012), Владиславпрофи (06.03.2012), дев (28.10.2011), Джедай (27.09.2015), Диманыч (11.07.2012), жанна_я (21.03.2013), Зарайкин Сергей (19.04.2012), Игорь 555 (10.04.2012), Илья552 (28.02.2013), Исламбек (18.07.2015), йошкарола (29.04.2020), катерина79 (19.04.2012), КРОК711 (16.04.2012), Марина191 (28.12.2011), Мария79 (10.04.2012), Михаил007 (16.11.2011), нанапыщь (25.01.2013), НатальяТ (20.03.2012), Никол (14.02.2014), Олег Т. (10.04.2012), Опарыш (25.04.2014), Персефона (01.04.2012), Плюс-Минус (09.07.2011), пышминец (08.02.2012), Салавдин (27.11.2011), Света (11.08.2011), Сергей56 (06.04.2014), Сергей_S (12.04.2012), Скфян (24.04.2012), Татяна Ч (30.01.2012), Ульяна_ (09.11.2011), Цветочек (08.02.2012), ЭКОЛОГ (25.03.2012), Эльбрус (12.04.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.26.1 (установка) от 11.11.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.9!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.20.6 (установка) от 03.11.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 !!!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------

AlexDiSmart (13.04.2012), cherno (26.01.2013), dakaneshka (05.04.2012), InfernoAge (24.04.2012), moal (18.04.2012), Rio2000 (22.06.2012)

----------


## ves_sergey

управление небольшой фирмой релиз 1.0.3.19 (*чистая 8.2*)

UNF_1.0.3.19.exe

----------

azsm22 (03.02.2016), cherno (26.01.2013), dmylnikov (27.11.2012), NNnx (10.05.2013), Rio2000 (22.06.2012), Егорыч65 (13.05.2013)

----------


## yermakov_d

Конфигурации для 8.2, с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за декабрь 2009 года.
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 ПРОФ
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 базовая
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.2.4
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой"
Версия 1.0.3.19
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.8.2
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.3.1
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП".
Версия 2.0.8.2
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.26.1 и 1.3.1.1
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", ознакомительная версия 1.0.4.5
letitbit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот
Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.3.
Бета-версия.
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit

Все вышеперечисленное одним архивом.
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
vip-file
deposit

----------

baikalgirl (26.04.2012), DemonOFF (25.10.2011), paradox1977 (16.12.2011), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), qweento (16.07.2014), Вера1508 (08.05.2014)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.21.6 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.19.3 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.9.356.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.8.1 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.9.356!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------

paradox1977 (16.12.2011), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Buroz

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.21.6
==================================================  ===============
Важная информация
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

http://depositfiles.com/files/pz0c4ecxg
http://hotfile.com/dl/20764711/b7881...setup.exe.html
http://ifolder.ru/15495153

----------

cherno (26.01.2013)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.21.6 (установка) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.19.3 (установка) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.9.356.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

_Добавлено через 19 часов 39 минут 24 секунды_
*Полные конфигурации для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Декабрь 2009 (Партнерский)"*
*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.20.6 (установка) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая 1.6.20.6 (установка) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.8.2 (установка) от 12.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.8.2 (установка) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 11.0.2.4 Ознакомительная версия (установка) от 16.07.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.26.1 (установка) от 11.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.1.1 Тестовая версия (установка) от 21.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой 8. Бета-версия" 1.0.3.19 (установка) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.3.1 (установка) от 26.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот" 1.0.3.3 Бета-версия (установка) от 26.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------

paradox1977 (16.12.2011), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.9.5 (обновление) от 11.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.9.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.27.1 (обновление) от 23.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.1.2 (обновление) от 24.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

*Внимание УПП 1.3.1.2 - перевели в разряд тестовых !!!*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------

cherno (26.01.2013), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.5.1 (обновление) от 29.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.22.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

----------


## kws

*Утилита, для исправления проблем обновления конфигураций версии 8.2*
Утилита предназначена для выполнения административных операций над конфигурациями и информационными базами 1С:Предприятия 8. В версии 8.2.9.356 утилита содержит возможность тестирования и исправления конфигураций. Для использования файлы утилиты должны быть размещены в каталоге двоичных файлов платформы.  
Утилита может быть использована для исправления ошибок обновления конфигураций, стоящих на поддержке, сконвертированных при помощи версии 8.2.9.356

скачать

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 2.0.10.2 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.2 NDS 8.2 BPCORP.erf

зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.2.27.1 конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.2 NDS 8.2 UPP.erf

зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.0.5.1 конфигурации Комплексная автоматизация v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.2 NDS 8.2 KA.erf

зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.6.22.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.2 NDS 8.2 BP.erf

зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.9.1 (обновление) от 26.01.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

зеркало #1

----------


## alexsmir

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.23.2. (обновление)
платформа 8.2 (10,9 Мб)*
скачать\зеркало
*Скрытый текст*Новое в версии
    * Добавлена форма декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденная приказом Минфина России от 15.10.2009 № 104н;
    * Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.23.2 (обновление) от 29.01.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.10.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

vetalgve (18.11.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.20.3 (обновление) от 29.01.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.77.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## MrRich

*1С Бухгалтерия 1.6.23.2 от 29.01.2010 обновление*
_Платформа 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.23.2 (установка) от 29.01.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.10.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" 2.0.10.2 (обновление) от 15.01.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.10.4 (обновление) от 03.02.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## MrRich

*1С Управление Торговлей 10.3.10.4 от 03.02.2010 Обновление*
_Платформа 8.2 (версия не ниже 8.2.10.77)_

Скачать | Зеркало #1

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.28.1 (обновление) от 05.02.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.6.1 (обновление) от 11.02.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.0.5.4 (обновление) от 12.02.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.77.

скачать l зеркало

----------


## alexsmir

*Управление небольшой фирмой. Версия 1.0.5.4 от 12.02.2010*
*полный комплект поставщика размер - 19 Mb   (платформа 8.2)*
скачать\зеркало

----------


## Olegur

УПП 1.2.28.1 от 05.02.2010

Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием"
Платформа 8.2
обновление скачать

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.21.3 (обновление) от 19.02.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.77.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.10.3 (обновление) от 19.02.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.2.1 (обновление) от 24.02.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.22.3 (обновление) от 04.02.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.77.

скачать l зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.11.1 (обновление) от 04.03.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.9.5 (обновление) от 05.03.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.11.3 (обновление) от 05.03.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.29.1 (обновление) от 15.03.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.24.7 (обновление) от 18.03.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.10

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

дмитрийаааа (09.11.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая 1.6.24.7 (обновление) от 18.03.2010 ТЕСТОВАЯ*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

дмитрийаааа (09.11.2011)

----------


## Alexerg

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 10.3.10.4(установка) 76,5 Mb*

iFolder

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.3.1 (обновление) от 01.04.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.12.2 (установка) от 01.04.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.10

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.23.4 (обновление) от 06.04.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.77.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.12.6 (обновление) от 08.04.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*Полные конфигураций для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Апрель 2010 (Партнерский)" ~ 1,74 Gb*

зеркало

----------


## DAFT-7

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*Розница*", релиз 1.0.10.4 от 27.04.2010

*Обновление*: http://depositfiles.com

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.11.4 (обновление) от 27.04.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.10.4 (обновление) от 27.04.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.15.5 (обновление) от 29.04.2010*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.15 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы
1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DAFT-7

*1C ИТС МАЙ 2010*
*(установка и обновления типовых конфигураций)*
Текущие версии конфигураций предназначены для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.
Конфигурация *Бухгалтерия предприятия*, редакция 2.0 Версия *2.0.12.2* (установка)
Размер: ~250Mb
http://depositfiles.com


Конфигурация *Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*, редакция 2.0 Версия *2.0.12.4* (обновление)
Размер: ~17Mb
http://depositfiles.com


Конфигурация *Зарплата и Управление Персоналом*, редакция 2.5 Версия *2.5.23.4* (обновление)
Размер: ~13Mb
http://depositfiles.com


Конфигурация *Налогоплательщик*, редакция 3.0 Версия *3.0.17.1* (обновление)
Размер: ~3Mb
http://depositfiles.com


Конфигурация *Управление производственным предприятием*, редакция 1.3 Версия *1.3.3.1* (обновление)
Размер: ~59Mb
http://depositfiles.com


Конфигурация *Управление небольшой фирмой*, редакция 1.1 Версия *1.1.1.6* (обновление)
Размер: ~64Mb
http://depositfiles.com


Конфигурация *Комплексная автоматизация*, редакция 1.0 Версия *1.0.7.1* (обновление)
Размер: ~20Mb
http://depositfiles.com


Конфигурация *Документооборот 8*, редакция 1.0 Версия *1.0.5.9* (обновление)
Размер: ~2,5Mb
http://depositfiles.com

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.8.1 (обновление) от 07.05.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*Полные установки конфигураций для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Май 2010 (Партнерский)" ~ 2,89 Gb*


скачать

----------

Сергей56 (11.10.2013)

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 (1.0.6.8)*

"1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2" (БСП) представляет набор универсальных функциональных подсистем и технологию для разработки прикладных решений на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.2". С помощью БСП возможно быстро создавать новые конфигурации с уже готовой базовой функциональностью, а также включать готовые функциональные блоки в существующие конфигурации. Использование БСП при разработке прикладных решений на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.2" позволит также достичь большей стандартизации конфигураций, что уменьшит время на изучение и внедрение прикладных решений за счет их унификации по набору используемых стандартных подсистем.

http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

----------


## kws

*Полные установки конфигураций для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Май 2010 (Партнерский)"*
*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.24.7*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.12.2*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения". Версия 2.0.11.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП". Версия 2.0.11.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП". Версия 2.0.12.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.7.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.12.6*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 1.3.4.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 1.4.2.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.5.9*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2 Версия 1.2.29.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.3.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.23.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.1.1.6*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", ознакомительная версия Версия 1.0.4.5*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Налогоплательщик 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" Версия 3.0.17.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.10.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.3.6 Бета-версия.*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DAFT-7

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*Зарплата и управление персоналом*", релиз *2.5.24.3* от *17.05.2010* *Тестовый*

[CUT="Новое в версии"]Использование расчетных документов
Улучшена эргономика форм и поведение документов, регистрирующих начисления по среднему заработку. Пользователям предоставлены хорошо заметные "большие кнопки" для полного и частичного расчета документов, возможность явно указывать дату начала периода сохранения среднего заработка независимо от указанных в том же документе дат оплачиваемого периода и дополнительно уточнять используемый расчетный период.

Использование документов "Табель учета рабочего времени"
Изменено поведение документа "Табель учета отработанного времени" с подневным учетом времени при автоматическом заполнении данных: в выходные дни не проставляются часы. Предоставлена возможность вводить несколько строк для одного сотрудника, что позволяет использовать более 4 видов времени для одного сотрудника.[/CUT]

*Обновление:* ~ 7Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net | http://turbo.to | http://uploading.com


*Установка:* ~ 110Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net | http://turbo.to | http://uploading.com

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.24.4 (обновление) от  20.05.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.24.4 от 20.05.2010*
[CUT="Новое в версии"]Использование расчетных документов

Улучшена эргономика форм и поведение документов, регистрирующих начисления по среднему заработку. Пользователям предоставлены хорошо заметные "большие кнопки" для полного и частичного расчета документов, возможность явно указывать дату начала периода сохранения среднего заработка независимо от указанных в том же документе дат оплачиваемого периода и дополнительно уточнять используемый расчетный период.

Использование документов "Табель учета рабочего времени"

Изменено поведение документа "Табель учета отработанного времени" с подневным учетом времени при автоматическом заполнении данных: в выходные дни не проставляются часы. Предоставлена возможность вводить несколько строк для одного сотрудника, что позволяет использовать более 4 видов времени для одного сотрудника.[/CUT]

*Установка:* ~75Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net | http://turbo.to

*Обновление:* ~7Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net | http://uploading.com


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.13.4 от 19.05.2010*

*Обновление:* ~7Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net | http://uploading.com

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.13.4 (обновление) от 19.05.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.4.1 (обновление) от 28.05.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.1.2.5 (обновление) от 03.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.229.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.12.4 (обновление) от 30.04.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DAFT-7

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения*", релиз *1.0.16.3* от *11.06.2010*
*Внимание! Версия 1.0.16 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" предназначена для использования с версией платформы 8.2.10 (и более поздних).*

*Обновление:* ~ 8 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net | http://turbo.to

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.16.3 (обновление) от 11.06.2010*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.16 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.13.5 (обновление) от 16.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## MrRich

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.13.5  (update) от 16.06.2010*
_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Полный комплект для платформы 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.13.5 (обновление) от 16.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.1.1 (обновление) от 17.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DAFT-7

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*", релиз *2.0.13.5* от *16.06.2010*

*Установка:* ~ 151 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.12.3 (обновление) от 23.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alexerg

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.12.3 (обновление) от 23.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!
iFolder

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.14.2 (обновление) от 28.06.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.25.3 (обновление) от  30.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.25.3 от 30.06.2010*

*Обновление*
http://letitbit.net

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" 2.5.25.3 (обновление) от  30.06.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.25.3 от 30.06.2010*

*Установка*
http://hotfile.com

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.31.1 (обновление) от 05.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.18.1 (обновление) от 05.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Налогоплательщик 8" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## barsuchonok

1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 УСТАНОВКА + ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Версия 2.0.13.5

Скачать

----------


## Alek-nn

1C: Бухгалтерия 8. Официальная учебная версия. НЕ ТРЕБУЕТ HASP 

Скачать частями c Deposit Files:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6

Скачать частями с ExtaBit:

Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4
Часть 5
Часть 6

Все зеркала совместимы

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.17.3 (обновление) от 09.07.2010*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.17 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.25.6 (обновление) от 12.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.10

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" (базовая) 1.6.25.6 (обновление) от 12.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Штурвал (29.05.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.25.6 от 12.07.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
 1С: Предприятие 8.2*

*Скачать 168.72 Мб*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Rонфигурация "Документооборот".
Версия 1.0.6.18 от 15.07.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать \ Зеркало \ Зеркало*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.32.1 (обновление) от 16.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным
предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.14.5 (обновление) от 16.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия релиз 2.0, для платформы 8.2

Установочный комплект, релиз 2.0.12.2*

*Скачать 249.41 мб*

----------


## Fox44

Обновление для Бухгалтерии 8.2 релиз 1.6.25.6 от 12.07.2010 17.13 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Vip-file | Sms4file | Shareflare | Hotfile

Обновление для Бухгалтерии 8.2 релиз 2.0.14.5 от 16.07.2010 8.67 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Vip-file | Sms4file | Shareflare | Hotfile

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.14.5 от 16.07.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
1С Предприятие 8.2* 

*Скачать 169.96 мб*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП. Версия 2.0.14.5 от 16.07.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
1С Предприятие 8.2*
*Скачать 152.27 мб*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.26.2 (обновление) от  20.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.26.2 (обновление) от 20.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Fox44

Обновление для Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2 релиз 2.5.26.2 от 20.07.2010 11.15 Mb
Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

Обновление БАЗОВОЕ для Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2 релиз 2.5.26.2 от 20.07.2010 19.64 Mb
Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.15.2 (обновление) от 19.07.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Sharik1c

*Конвертация данных, релиз 2.1.3.1 от 21.07.2010 (Обновление + *.cf )*

*Внимание!!!* Начиная с версии 2.1.3.1  конфигурация «Конвертация данных» _выпускается на платформе_ 1С:Предприятие *8.2*

   Размер 4.22МВ

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.3.1 (обновление) от 21.07.2009*
Внимание!!! Начиная с версии 2.1.3.1 конфигурация «Конвертация данных» выпускается на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.2 !

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.5.1 (обновление) от 21.07.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.3.5.1 от 21.07.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
1С Предприятие 8.2* 

*Скачать 210.76 мб*

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С Предприятие 8.2 

Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием". 

Версия 1.3.5.1 от 21.07.2010

УСТАНОВКА

Зеркало*

----------


## Fox44

Обновление для Управление производственным предприятием 8.2 релиз 1.3.5.1 от 21.07.2010 56,95 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

Обновление Конвертация данных 8.2 релиз 2.1.3.1 от 21.07.2010 1,7 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 2.5.26.3 от 22.07.2010*

Обновление: ~ 11 Mb
http://letitbit.net | http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com

Установка ~ 109 Mb
http://letitbit.net | http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.26.3 от 22.07.2010*

Обновление: ~ 20 Mb
http://letitbit.net | http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com

----------


## Fox44

Обновление для Налогоплательщик 8.2 релиз 3.0.19.1 от 22.07.2010 2,34 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare

Обновление для Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.2 релиз 2.5.26.3 от 22.07.2010 11,15 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

Обновление БАЗОВОЕ для Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.2 релиз 2.5.26.3 от 22.07.2010 19,64 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

_Добавлено через 12 часов 55 минут 14 секунд_
Обновление для Комплексная автоматизация 8.2 релиз 1.0.9.1 от 22.07.2010 17,37 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

_Добавлено через 4 часа 40 минут 13 секунд_
Обновление для Комплексная автоматизация 8.2 релиз 1.1.2.1 от 23.07.2010 23,7 Mb
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

----------

Pervomaiskii (07.03.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.26.3 от 22.07.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
1С:Предприятия 8.2* 

*Скачать 109.16 мб
*

*Налогоплательщик. Релиз 3.0.19.1 от 22.07.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
1С:Предприятия 8.2*

*Скачать 99.44 мб*

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.4. от 23.07 2010
1С:Предприятия 8.2*

*Скачать 140 мб* 

*Комплексная автоматизация. Релиз 1.1.2.1 от 23.07.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
1С:Предприятия 8.2*

*Скачать 194.01 мб*

----------


## Skopus

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.14.5  от 23.07.2010 г
[CUT="Новое в версии"]Реализованы формы персонифицированного учета, применяемые в 2010 году;
В конфигурацию включен механизм двустороннего обмена с конфигурацией "Управление торговлей" (ред. 10.3);
В конфигурацию включен механизм обмена документами в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи между страхователями и территориальными органами ПФР с использованием электронной цифровой подписи;
В конфигурацию включен механизм представления отчетности по Форме-4 ФСС РФ в электронном виде с электронной цифровой подписью;
Добавлена декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость (утверждена приказом Минфина РФ от 15.10.2009 г. № 104н) в редакции приказа Минфина России от 21.04.2010 № 36н. Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2 квартал 2010 года;
Добавлен расчет по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное пенсионное страхование в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, страховым взносам на обязательное медицинское страхование в Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования и территориальные фонды обязательного медицинского страхования плательщиками страховых взносов, не производящими выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам (РСВ-2 ПФР) (утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 12.11.2009 N 895н). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2010 год;
Добавлен отчет (расчет), представляемый лицами, добровольно вступившими в правоотношения по обязательному социальному страхованию на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством (Форма-4а ФСС РФ) (утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 26.10.2009 N 847н). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2010 год;
Добавлена форма статистики № П-6 "Сведения о финансовых вложениях" (утверждена приказом Росстата от 16.07.2009 № 139). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 1 квартал 2010 года; 
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.[/CUT]
Обновление для 1С:Предприятие 8.2
Depositfiles.com | Rapidgator.net | turbo.to

----------


## Skopus

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.14.5  от 16.07.2010 г
[CUT="Новое в версии"]Реализованы формы персонифицированного учета, применяемые в 2010 году;
В конфигурацию включен механизм двустороннего обмена с конфигурацией "Управление торговлей" (ред. 10.3);
В конфигурацию включен механизм обмена документами в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи между страхователями и территориальными органами ПФР с использованием электронной цифровой подписи;
В конфигурацию включен механизм представления отчетности по Форме-4 ФСС РФ в электронном виде с электронной цифровой подписью;
Добавлена декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость (утверждена приказом Минфина РФ от 15.10.2009 г. № 104н) в редакции приказа Минфина России от 21.04.2010 № 36н. Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2 квартал 2010 года;
Добавлен расчет по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное пенсионное страхование в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, страховым взносам на обязательное медицинское страхование в Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования и территориальные фонды обязательного медицинского страхования плательщиками страховых взносов, не производящими выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам (РСВ-2 ПФР) (утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 12.11.2009 N 895н). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2010 год;
Добавлен отчет (расчет), представляемый лицами, добровольно вступившими в правоотношения по обязательному социальному страхованию на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством (Форма-4а ФСС РФ) (утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 26.10.2009 N 847н). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2010 год;
Добавлена форма статистики № П-6 "Сведения о финансовых вложениях" (утверждена приказом Росстата от 16.07.2009 № 139). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 1 квартал 2010 года; 
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.[/CUT]
Обновление для 1С:Предприятие 8.2
Depositfiles.com | Rapidgator.net | turbo.to

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.4.5 от 23.07.2010* 
Внимание: текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 может использоваться с версией платформы "1С:Предприятие", начиная с 8.2.11.236. Рекомендуется использовать версию 8.2.12, или более старшую.

*Скачать 140.15 мб*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая Версия 2.0.14.5
установка для 8.2*


*Скачать 252.53 мб*

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.10.1

Дистрибутив обновления для Технологической платформы 8.2*

complex_8.2_1.0.10.1_upd.zip

----------


## Skopus

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.15.1 от 27.07.2010 ТЕСТОВАЯ!!! для 8.2

[CUT="Изменения"]В конфигурацию включен механизм двустороннего обмена с конфигурацией "Управление торговлей, редакция 11".[/CUT]

Depositfiles.com | Rapidgator.net | turbo.to

----------


## VAU

*Управление торговлей. Версия 11.0.4.6 от 28.07.2010 
Полный комплект поставщика
1С Предприятие 8.2*  сборка от hawkhawk

Скачать 139.82 мб

----------


## VAU

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей (Полный дистрибутив)
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.4.

Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 может 
использоваться с версией платформы "1С:Предприятие", начиная с 8.2.11.236. 
Рекомендуется использовать версию 8.2.12, или более старшую.

Скачать 140.20 мб

----------


## Skopus

1С Предприятие конфигурация "Управление торговлей" версия 11.0.4.6 от 28.07.2010 г.
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 может использоваться с версией платформы "1С:Предприятие", начиная с 8.2.11.236. Рекомендуется использовать версию 8.2.12, или более старшую.

[CUT="Полезная информация"]1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.4.
==================================================  ===================
В этом файле содержится:

1. Важная информация
2. Информация о дополнительных файлах поставки
3. Работа с мобильным приложением


Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 может 
использоваться с версией платформы "1С:Предприятие", начиная с 8.2.11.236. 
Рекомендуется использовать версию 8.2.12, или более старшую.

Обновление данных бета-версии 11.0.3 при обновлении на версию 11.0.4 
конфигурации осуществляется с ограничениями. Отличия в версиях 
конфигурации см. в режиме "сравнение и объединение конфигураций".


Описание конфигурации
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Для ознакомления с возможностями конфигурации используйте книгу 
"Управление торговлей", редакция 11. Описание конфигурации".

Детальные инструкции по работе с прикладным решением приводятся в справке
по подсистемам конфигурации (вызывается с помощью сочетания клавиш SHIFT+F1).

Файл "AddDoc\Описание модели демонстрационной базы.htm"
содержит описание модели демонстрационной базы торгового учета 
для конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.

Файл "AddDoc\Руководство пользователя мобильного приложения Торговый представитель.htm"
содержит руководство пользователя мобильного приложения "Торговый представитель".
Дополнительные изображения расположены в подкаталоге "AddDoc\Pict".


Перенос данных из конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Перенос данных из конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 
возможен, начиная с версии 10.3.12.

Для выгрузки данных из конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 
следует использовать внешнюю обработку:
файл "Conv10_3\Перенос данных УТ 10.3 - УТ 11 v81.epf" - для платформы версии 8.1
файл "Conv10_3\Перенос данных УТ 10.3 - УТ 11 v82.epf" - для платформы версии 8.2.

Загрузка данных в конфигурацию "Управление торговлей", редакция 11,
встроена в конфигурацию.

Не рекомендуется осуществлять загрузку данных в уже заполненную 
информационную базу редакции 11.

Файл "Conv10_3\Описание правил конвертации из конфигурации Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3.mxl"
содержит описание правил конвертации данных 
из конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 
в конфигурацию "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.


Обмен данными с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Обмен данными с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0 
возможен, начиная с версии 2.0.15 для платформы 8.2.

Файл "Exchange\Описание правил обмена данными с конфигурацией Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.mxl"
содержит описание правил обмена данными между конфигурациями
"Управление торговлей", редакция 11 и "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.


Работа с мобильным приложением
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Прикладное решение включает в себя приложение для автоматизации работы
торговых представителей на мобильных устройствах. Для работы
с приложением на мобильных устройствах необходимо использование продукта
"1С:Предприятие 8.Расширение для карманных компьютеров" (описание
продукта см. http://v8.1c.ru/overview/pdaext.htm).

Исходное приложение для целей доработки размещается в файле
"MApp\1CV8MApp.DES".
Исполняемый файл мобильного приложения включен в конфигурацию
и устанавливается на мобильное устройство автоматически при подключении.

Для работы с мобильным приложением необходимо использовать версию
1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров не ниже 8.1.14.[/CUT]
Установка
Скачать

Обновление
Скачать

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2, версия 1.0.7.4 от 30.07.2010*

[CUT="Описание"]"1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2" (БСП) предоставляет набор универсальных функциональных подсистем и технологию для разработки прикладных решений на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.2". С помощью БСП возможно быстро создавать новые конфигурации с уже готовой базовой функциональностью, а также включать готовые функциональные блоки в существующие конфигурации. Использование БСП при разработке прикладных решений на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.2" позволит также достичь большей стандартизации конфигураций, что уменьшит время на изучение и внедрение прикладных решений за счет их унификации по набору используемых стандартных подсистем.[/CUT]

~ 15 Mb
http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

----------

Shiсo (03.10.2011)

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей"
Версия 11.0.4.6 от 28.07.2010 г.

Скачать*

Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей" предназначена для использования с платформой не ниже 8.2.11.236. 
Рекомендуется использовать версию 8.2.12, или более старшую.

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*1С:Предприятие 8
Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0

Версия 11.0.4.6


Скачать*

Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 может 
использоваться с версией платформы "1С:Предприятие", начиная с 8.2.11.236. 
Рекомендуется использовать версию 8.2.12, или более старшую.

----------


## lionlion

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.14.5

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/66eljdn0n

----------


## Versia

Бухгалтерия 8.2 
релиз 1.6.25.6 от 12.07.2010
___Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf___

Скачать здесь

----------

knyaz-oleg (10.08.2011)

----------


## lionlion

комплексная автоматизация
установочник 1.0.8.1   http://depositfiles.com/files/w3enlhw1o
обовление 1.0.9.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/jr8mjiayh
обовление1.0.10.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/77yq3m2fk
обовление другая редакция 1.1.1.1http://depositfiles.com/files/2hefbf47d
обовление другая редакция 1.1.2.1http://depositfiles.com/files/5q73qd4vx

----------


## Fox44

*Обновление Налогоплательщик 8.2 Релиз 3.0.20.1 от 11.08.2010 3,56 Mb*
Turbobit | Depositfiles | Letitbit | Shareflare

----------


## barsuchonok

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Налогоплательщик, редакция 3.0 

Версия 3.0.20.1

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2 \ Зеркало 3

Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 3.0.19.1.*

----------


## VAU

*Управление небольшой фирмой. Версия 1.1.3.4 
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать бесплатно*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.25.9 (обновление) от 23.08.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.10

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

M@loi (07.01.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 
Версия 1.6.25.9

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2

Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.6.24.7, 1.6.25.6. 
Конфигурация адаптирована для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2"* 

_Новое в версии
Реализована поддержка выгрузки корректирующих (отменяющих) сведений в документах персонифицированного учета СЗВ-6 и СПВ-1._

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.14.8 (обновление) от 24.08.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 
Версия 2.0.14.8

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2

Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.13.5, 2.0.14.5. 


Новое в версииРеализована поддержка выгрузки корректирующих (отменяющих) сведений в документах персонифицированного учета СЗВ-6 и СПВ-1.*

----------


## san8105

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0", релиз 2.0.14.8 от 24.08.2010 Базовая

depositfiles|gigapeta

_Добавлено через 11 часов 39 минут 2 секунды_
*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП" 2.0.14.8 24.08.2010
*

*Платформа 8.2*

depositfiles|gigapeta

----------


## Fox44

Обновление для Бухгалтерии 8.2 релиз 1.6.25.9 от 23.08.2010 17,66 Mb
Letitbit | Hotfile

Обновление для Бухгалтерии 8.2 релиз 2.0.14.8 от 24.08.2010 8,72 Mb
Letitbit | Shareflare | Hotfile

----------


## san8105

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения релиз 2.0.14.8 от 26.08.2010* 

*Платформа 8.2*
deposit|Gigapete


*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Базовая релиз 2.0.14.8 от 26.08.2010* 

*Платформа 8.2*
deposit|Gigapete

* Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП релиз 2.0.14.8 от 26.08.2010* 

*Платформа 8.2*
deposit|Gigapete

----------


## VAU

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей"
версия 11.0.4 от 23 июля 2010*

*Скачать 140.18 Мб*

----------


## san8105

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" Редакция 1.0 1.0.12.4 от 27.08.2010
*

Платформа 8.2
ссылка|Зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Документооборот" 1.0.8.1 26.08.2010*
Платформа 8.2
Ссылка|Зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.13.2 (обновление) от 07.09.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## AlexandrDead

Библиотека стандартных подсистем, версия 1.0.7.5

Скачать *Зеркало #1*

----------


## san8105

1С Бухгалтерия 8 Проф версия 1.6.25.9 установочный cf-ник
Платформа 8.2.

http://depositfiles.com/files/zh3vw0e65
http://gigapeta.com/dl/996497a270c0c

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, релиз 10.3.13.2 от 07.09.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление торговлей базовая", редакция 10.3, релиз 10.3.13.2 от 08.09.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая), редакция 10" 10.3.13.2 (обновление) от 07.09.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

wingman (21.03.2012)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Конфигурации (установки и обновления) для 1С 8.2 с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за август 2010 года*
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
shareflare
letitbit
vip-file

*КЛАДР с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за август 2010 года*
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
shareflare
letitbit

*Качать удобно вот этим:*
Jdownloader
Jdownloader

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.1.4.2 от 14.09.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

----------


## VAU

Управление небольшой фирмой. Релиз 1.1.4.2 от 14.09.2010
Полный комплект поставщика

Скачать 140.37 мб

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой"*
Релиз 1.1.4.2
Установка (setup)
Размер 144 Мб
Платформа-8.2
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
shareflare
rapidgator

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.2.1.5 ТЕСТОВЫЙ от 15.09.2010*

Установка: Скачать

Обновление: Скачать

_Добавлено через 25 часов 50 минут 49 секунд_
*1C Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.16.5 от 17.09.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.27.5 (обновление) от  17.09.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## san8105

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.27.5 (обновление) от 17.09.2010*

Платформа 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/hn79f11xj
http://gigapeta.com/dl/1017995aff711a

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая" 2.5.27.5 (обновление) от 17.09.2010*

Платформа 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/ugy2hsmit
http://gigapeta.com/dl/1018004a5267ea

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения (обновление) 1.0.16.5  от 17.09.2010*  

Платформа 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/6h475zipg
http://gigapeta.com/dl/1018009a874ecd

----------


## plm1959

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.27.5 от 17.09.2010 (обновление для версий 2.5.26.3, 2.5.27.4)

Зеркало

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.27.5 17.09.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
*

*Скачать 75.22 Мб*

----------


## yermakov_d

1С 8.2 Конфигурация Зарплата и Управление пресоналом, релиз 2.5.27.5
размер 77 Мб (установка)
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
rapidgator
shareflare

1С 8.2 Конфигурация Розница, релиз 1.0.12.4
Размер 25 Мб (установка)
extabit
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
shareflare
rapidgator

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Ред. 2.0.14.8 от 24.08.2010
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать 171.40 мб*


*Розница. Ред. 1.0.12.4 от 27.08.2010
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать 24.48 Мб*

----------


## Alek-nn

*Самоучители для бухгалтера (DVD/2010)

Скачать

Профессиональный бухгалтер, без сомнения, должен быть знаком с современными компьютерными программами. Легко освоить самые востребованные программные продукты, подробно изучить их интерфейс и основные действия, необходимые для качественного и комфортного выполнения задач, вам позволит этот сборник самоучителей. Диск поможет вам научиться работать со следующими программами: «1С Бухгалтерия 8.0», «1С Бухгалтерия 7.7», «1С Налогоплательщик 7.7», «1С Торговля и склад 7.7», «Microsoft Office Excel 2007», «Microsoft Office Excel 2003». Предлагаемый сборник в первую очередь ориентирован на начинающих работников финансовой сферы, но также будет полезен и тем, кто давно работает с бухгалтерией.

Название: Самоучители для бухгалтера (DVD/2010)
Год выпуска: 2010
Язык интерфейса: русский
Размер: 1.01 Gb
Активация: не требуется

Особенности продукта:
* Анимированные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором
* Возможность выполнения действий с программой в процессе обучения
* Полная имитация интерфейса изучаемой программы
* Текстовый вариант курса с иллюстрациями
* Возможность печати и поиска по тексту*

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.27.5 от 17.09.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.27.5 от 17.09.2010 (обновление)*
Скачать

----------


## Master Chief

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "1С:Документооборот" 1.0.8.1 (обновление) от 26.08.2010* 

*Скачать*

----------


## most-99

> Поделитесь Бухгалтерией, установкой 2_0_14_8 для 8.2.
> А то VAU выложил установку, а у меня с ошибкой качает, и прерывается.
> Желательно в нескольких местах выложите пожалуйста.


Лови: http://www.multiupload.com/RTJDWBGOAH

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.33.1 (обновление) от 23.09.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## LetGetMoney

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая". Версия 1.6.25.9*

[CUT="Новое в версии"]Версия 1.6.25.9
Новое в версии
Реализована поддержка выгрузки корректирующих (отменяющих) сведений в документах персонифицированного учета СЗВ-6 и СПВ-1. 
Версия 1.6.25.6
Новое в версии
Реализованы формы персонифицированного учета, применяемые в 2010 году. 
С 01.01.2010 года в налоговом учете стоимость имущества и услуг, оплаченных иностранной валютой, может быть определена по курсу на дату предварительной оплаты (Письма Минфина РФ № 03-03-06/1/86 от 24.02.2010 г., № 03-03-06/1/149 от 18.03.2010 г., № 3-2-06/1 от 12.01.2010 г., № 03-03-06/1/221 от 02.04.2010 г.); 
В конфигурацию включен механизм обмена документами в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи между страхователями и территориальными органами ПФР с использованием электронной цифровой подписи. 
В конфигурацию включен механизм представления отчетности по Форме-4 ФСС РФ в электронном виде с электронной цифровой подписью. 
Добавлена декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость (утверждена приказом Минфина РФ от 15.10.2009 г. № 104н) в редакции приказа Минфина России от 21.04.2010 № 36н. Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2 квартал 2010 года; 
Добавлен расчет по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное пенсионное страхование в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, страховым взносам на обязательное медицинское страхование в Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования и территориальные фонды обязательного медицинского страхования плательщиками страховых взносов, не производящими выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам (РСВ-2 ПФР) (утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 12.11.2009 N 895н). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2010 год; 
Добавлен отчет (расчет), представляемый лицами, добровольно вступившими в правоотношения по обязательному социальному страхованию на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством (Форма-4а ФСС РФ) (утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 26.10.2009 N 847н). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 2010 год; 
Добавлена форма статистики № П-6 "Сведения о финансовых вложениях" (утверждена приказом Росстата от 16.07.2009 № 139). Форма применяется начиная с отчета за 1 квартал 2010 года. 
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Смотрите также
Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.6.24.7, 1.6.25.6. Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm;
Порядок обновления релиза и дополнительная информация приведена в файле ReadMe.txt;
Перечень изменений в релизе и исправленные ошибки приведен в файле Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.25. Изменения в версии.mxl;
Конфигурация адаптирована для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" Инструкция по переходу содержится в файле 1cv8upd.htm.[/CUT]

http://letitbit.net/download/76426.7...tup82.exe.html

Не забываем СпасиБо!

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2", релиз 1.2.33.1 от 23.09.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

----------


## LetGetMoney

*Управление торговлей базовая. Версия 10.3.13.2*

[CUT="Новое в версии"]Обмен данными между конфигурациями "Управление торговлей" и "Розница" (базовая).
Добавлен обмен данными между Управление торговлей и Розница (базовая), версия 1.0.12.
При настройке обмена с базовой версией 1С:Розница в помощнике настройки обмена данными в конфигурации 1С:Управление торговлей 10.3 необходимо ограничить передаваемые данные, установив фильтр по организации в помощнике настройки обмена данными на этапе настройки "Фильтрация справочников". При установке фильтра по организации в 1С:Розница будут выгружаться данные только по выбранной организации.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Смотрите также

Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm
Перечень изменений в версии и исправленные ошибки приведены в файле Управление торговлей. Версия 10.3.13. Изменения в версии.mxl.[/CUT]http://letitbit.net/download/47747.4...tup82.exe.html

Не забываем говорить СпасиБо =)

----------


## LetGetMoney

*Документооборот. Версия 1.0.6.18 от 25.03.2010*

Полная установка

*Документооборот. Версия 1.0.8.1 от 26.08.2010*

Обновление

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием.
 Версия 1.2.33.1 от 23.09.2010*

*Скачать 209.90 мб*


_________________________
®Мудрости свойственно открывать глаза,а глупости - рот

----------


## iWizard

> Обновление: Скачать


битый файл, перезалейте плиз

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения. Версия 2.0.14.8 от 26.08.2010*

*Скачать 212.07 мб*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.27.6 (обновление) от  27.09.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## most-99

> А нет ли установки бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0.14.8, но с CF-кой


Не знаю, может быть, это поможет: http://megaupper.com/files/0XCUQIVC/1Cv8.cf

----------


## san8105

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.27.6 (обновление) от 27.09.2010*

Платформа 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/q4mqs6ky4
http://gigapeta.com/dl/1039862abd9f6c 

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая" 2.5.27.6 (обновление) от 27.09.2010*

Платформа 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/zzvrr5ppi
http://gigapeta.com/dl/1039872adae69e

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 2.5.27.6 (обновление) от 27.09.2010*

Скачать

*1С Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.27.6 (обновление) от 27.09.2010*

Скачать

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.5.2 (обновление) от 23.09.2010 Тестовый релиз !*
Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.80.

скачать l зеркало

----------


## LetGetMoney

1С Предприятие Зарплата и Управление Персоналом *базовая*. Версия 2.5.27.6 от 27.09.2010 г. (Обновление) 

*Скачать с letitbit.net*

Не забываем про "СпасиБо" :blush:

----------


## kws

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.1.8 (обновление) от 29.09.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.87.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*Полные установки конфигураций для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Сентябрь 2010 (Партнерский)"*
*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 1.6.25.9*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)", редакция 1.6 1.6.25.9*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.14.8*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)" 2.0.14.8*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" 2.0.14.5*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая)" 2.0.14.5*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.14.5*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.14.8*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0 1.0.10.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 1.1.2.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.1 2.1.2.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет" 2.0.1.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот", редакция 1.0 1.0.7.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2 1.2.32.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 1.3.5.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 2.5.26.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)", редакция 2.5 2.5.26.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5 2.5.26.2*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0 1.0.11.2*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.1.3.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.20.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 10.3.12.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 11.0.4.6*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3 10.3.12.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 1.0.18.5*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 1.0.15.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", редакция 1.0 1.0.2.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

alexx0 (10.04.2012), k_v (04.04.2012), leocat42 (29.03.2012), Natutya (22.11.2011), rUffi (20.04.2012), Штурвал (29.05.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.6.1 (обновление) от 30.09.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.19.4 (обновление) от 01.10.2010*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.19 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.15.6 от 30.09.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF* 

*Скачать 257.03 мб*

Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.3.6.1 от 30.09.2010
Полный комплект поставщика 

*Скачать 269.39 мб*

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП. Версия 2.0.15.6 от 01.10.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF 

*Скачать 228.67 мб*

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3, релиз 1.3.6.1 от 30.09.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.15.6 от 01.10.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.19.4 от 01.10.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать

----------


## ohlala

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.29.1 (обновление) от 15.03.2010

http://depositfiles.com/files/4kg7xhjeb

----------


## plm1959

Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0

*Версия 2.0.15.8* от 04.10.2010

_Новое в версии

Реализована возможность пропускать регламентные операции закрытия месяца;
Развитие учета денежных средств:
ввести строки банковской выписки можно списком на основании неоплаченных платежных поручений,
для упрощения ввода документов списания денежных средств, в платежном поручении добавлена возможность указать договор контрагента
В конфигурацию добавлен документ "Оказание услуг", предназначенный для отражения в учете операций по оказанию услуг нескольким контрагентам;
Добавлена возможность отключать контроль последовательности проведения документов для повышения производительности;
В конфигурацию включен механизм двустороннего обмена с конфигурацией "Управление торговлей, редакция 11";
В конфигурации используется новый механизм обмена данными с конфигурацией "Управление небольшой фирмой" начиная с версии 1.2.1. Обмен данными с конфигурацией "Управление небольшой фирмой" редакции 1.1 больше не поддерживается;
_
Скачать...

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.15.8 (обновление) от 04.10.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Базовая 2.0.15.8 (обновление) от 04.10.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.15.8 (установка+CF+DT) от 04.10.2010 Авторская сборка !*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.19.5 (обновление) от 05.10.2010*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.19 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0 

Версия 1.0.19.5 от 05.10.2010

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.15.8 от 04.10.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF*

*Скачать бесплатно 257.80 мб*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.5.4 (обновление) от 06.10.2010*
Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.87.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.5.4 (установка+CF+DT) от 06.10.2010 Авторская сборка !*
Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.87.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.5.4 (обновление) от 06.10.2010

Скачать / Зеркало*

Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.87.

----------


## arzte

> 1C Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.16.5 от 17.09.2010 (обновление)


перезалейте пожалуйста, файл битый

----------


## plm1959

Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.5.4 (обновление) от 06.10.2010
База_Демо

_Добавлено через 1 час 30 минут 12 секунд_
Бухгалтерия предприятия Версия 2.0.15.9 от 07.10.2010 Тест(Обновление)
http://letitbit.net/download/04611.0...pdate.rar.html
Зеркало...

----------


## VAU

*Управление торговлей, ред. 11.0, вер. 11.0.5.4 от 06.10.2010
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать бесплатно 143.73 мб*

----------


## plm1959

Бухгалтерия предприятия Версия 2.0.15.10 от 08.10.2010 (Обновление)
Зеркало...

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.15.10 (обновление) от 08.10.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## plm1959

IBM DB2 Express-C версия v9.7 FP1 для 1С  Обновление от 08.10.2010 
Зеркало...

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.3.1 (установка+CF+DT) от 08.10.2010 Авторская сборка !*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.15.10 (установка+CF+DT) от 08.10.2010 Авторская сборка !*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## san8105

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения"(обновление) 	2.0.15.6 от 08.10.10*

_Платформа 8.2_
depositfiles
gigapeta

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Базовая"(обновление)     2.0.15.6 от 08.10.10*

_Платформа 8.2_
depositfiles
gigapeta

----------


## barsuchonok

*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0 

Версия 2.0.15.6

Скачать*

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.14.8._



*1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.15.10 (обновление) от 08.10.2010

Скачать*

_Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12_



*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), редакция 2.0 

Версия 2.0.15.6

Скачать*

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.14.8_

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*Конфигурации с диска ИТС ТЕХНО ОКТЯБРЬ 2010 г.*

*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, редакция 2.0 
Версия 2.0.14.8

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), редакция 2.0 
Версия 2.0.14.8

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0 
Версия 2.0.14.8

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Конвертация данных, редакция 2.1  
Версия 2.1.3.1 (Установка + обновление)

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
1С:Документооборот 8, редакция 1.0 
Версия 1.0.8.1

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 
Версия 2.5.27.5

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.27.5

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Розница, редакция 1.0 
Версия 1.0.12.4

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.4.2
Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3
Версия 10.3.13.2

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей (базовая), редакция 10.3
Версия 10.3.13.2

Скачать*

----------

dusam (28.03.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.15.10 
Полный комплект поставщика* 

*Скачать 257.80 мб*

----------


## DAFT-7

*1C Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 1.6.26.3 от 15.10.2010*


Обновление: ~ 10 Mb

http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

----------

Штурвал (29.05.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.26.3 (обновление) от 15.10.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Штурвал (29.05.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.28.1* от 15.10.2010
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии для Технологической платформы 8.2
*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6	1.6.26.3* от 15.10.2010
Дистрибутив обновления для Технологической платформы 8.2

_Добавлено через 31 минуту 17 секунд_
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.28.1 от 15.10.2010*
Дистрибутив обновления для Технологической платформы 8.2
Зеркало...

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.28.1 (обновление) от  15.10.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" 2.5.28.1 (обновление) от  15.10.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.26.3 (обновление) от 15.10.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Штурвал (29.05.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.26.3 (установка+CF+DT) от 15.10.2010 Авторская сборка !*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## arzte

1С:Предприятие 8 *Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.26.3* (обновление) 
_Технологическая платформа 8.2.12_

----------


## Versia

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.25.9

_______Вся конфигурация выгружена в cf-файл_______
Скачать здесь: Ссылка 1.6.25.9

----------


## _Sam_

> 1С:Предприятие 8 *Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.26.3* (обновление) 
> _Технологическая платформа 8.2.12_


там базовая

----------


## yermakov_d

*Типовые конфигурации с диска 1С ИТС за октябрь 2010 года для партнеров.
Для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2**Скрытый текст*
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.25.9 и 2.0.14.8 (559 Mb)*
letitbit
turbobit
Interbit.com.ua
shareflare
deposit
*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.14.8*
deposit
letitbit
shareflare
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.14.8 Базовая*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.14.8*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.25.9 и 2.0.14.8 Базовая*
deposit
shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.14.8*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.10.1 и 1.1.2.1*
deposit
shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.3.1*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1*
deposit
shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Конфигурация "Документооборот" 1.0.8.1*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.32.1 и 1.3.5.1*
deposit
shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.27.5*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.27.5 Базовая*
deposit
shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.27.5 КОРП*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Розница 1.0.12.4*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.4.2*
deposit
shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", ознакомительная версия 1.0.4.5*
deposit
letitbit
shareflare
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Налогоплательщик 3.0.20.1*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare
*Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.4.6*
deposit
shareflare
letitbit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
*Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.4.6 Базовая*
deposit
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
letitbit
shareflare

----------


## MrRich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 конфигурация "Розница" версия 1.0.13.2 от 20.10.2010 г.*
_Платформа 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 1.6 1.6.26.3 от 15.10.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF*

*Скачать 251.78 мб*

*Розница. Релиз 1.0.13.2 от 20.10.2010
Полный комплект поставщика* 

*Скачать 26.14 мб*


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.28.1 от 15.10.2010
Полный комплект поставщика* 

*Скачать 110.03 мб*

----------


## ksyxa

Конфигурации:
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8.2 версия 1.0.15.5
Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 версия 2.0.14.5
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 8.2 версия 2.0.14.5
Документооборот 8.2 версия 1.0.5.9
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.2 версия 2.5.27.6
Комплексная автоматизация 8.2 версия 1.0.10.1
Налогоплательщик 8.2 версия 3.0.19.1
Розница 8.2 версия 1.0.10.4
Управление небольшой фирмой 8.2 версия 1.1.2.5
Управление производственным предприятием 8.2 версия 1.3.5.1
Управление торговлей 8.2 версия 11.0.4.6

Скачать здесь
http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=675498

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Система проектирования прикладных решений" 1.0.12.20 (установка) от 29.10.2010 Ознакомительная версия !*
Текущая версия конфигурации "Система проектирования прикладных решений", редакция 1 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.

зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

AlDm (15.07.2014), Iorkez (17.10.2012)

----------


## plm1959

Обновление Управление торговлей 11.0.6.1 Тестовый !!! от 29.10.2010 Зеркало...

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.17.1 (обновление) от 01.11.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.17.1 от 01.11.2010*

*Скачать 105.40 мб*

----------


## plm1959

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.29 от 3.11.2010 Тестовый !!!
Скачать...
Зеркало...




> Примечание. Указывайте какой релиз - тестовый или нет !!! kws

----------


## Tom11

1С 8.2 Комплексная автоматизация релиз 1.1.3.1 полная установка, 202 Мб

Скачать ARAutomation_1.1.3.1_setup_as.rar с getzilla

----------


## yermakov_d

Для 8.2
Комплект обновлений конфигураций (типовых) с диска 1С ИТС ПРОФ за ноябрь 2010 года
Для 8.2
letitfile
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
зеркало
hitfile

КЛАДР с диска ИТС за ноябрь 2010 года (ПРОФ)
turbobit
letitbit
shareflare

----------


## Tom11

1C 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия релиз 2.0.15.10 полная установка размер 257 Мб.

Скачать Accounting82__2_0_15_10.rar с getzilla

----------

Hela (11.10.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.18.1 (обновление) от 15.11.2010*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.29.1 (обновление) от  16.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

MrBlues72 (13.12.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 3.0.1.13 (установка) от 16.11.2010 Ознакомительная версия !*
Внимание! Ознакомительная версия 3.0.1 прикладного решения "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" не предназначена для широкого использования в реальных задачах автоматизации предприятий. 
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12. После выпуска версии 8.2.13 рекомендуется использовать ее.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

MrBlues72 (13.12.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.29.1 (установка+CF+DT+CFU) от 16.11.2010 Авторская сборка !*
Внимание! Версия 2.5.29 конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 предназначена для использования с версией платформы 8.2.10.82 (и более поздних).

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.2.3 (обновление) от 17.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## san8105

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.29.1
Платформа 8.2.* 
deposit|gigapeta

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая"  2.5.29.1
Платформа 8.2.*
deposit|gigapeta

----------


## Alek-nn

*Кладр адресов с ноябрьского диска ИТС "Для партнеров"*
*Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2 / Зеркало 3*

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.29.1 от 16.11.2010*

*Скачать бесплатно 90.21 мб*

*Управление небольшой фирмой. Релиз 1.2.2.3 от 17.11.2010*

*Скачать бесплатно 139.93 мб*

----------


## Tom11

1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.15.6 полная установка 228 Мб.

Скачать AccntCorp82__2_0_15_6.rar с getzilla

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.27.1 (обновление) от 23.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.27.1 (обновление) от 23.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.16.2 (обновление) от 23.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.16.2 (обновление) от 23.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Hela (14.10.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.20.3 (обновление) от 19.11.2010*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.20 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Ch1st

А есть у кого тестовый Документооборот 1.1.1.13 ?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.16.1 (обновление) от 23.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.16.1 (обновление) от 23.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.16.2 от 23.11.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка         [267.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/gwu0nmvhvevz/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление      [16.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/22w96d3i6hqr/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 1.6"
Номер релиза: 1.6.27.1 от 23.11.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка          [260.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/jo9sigfk3qtk/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление      [6.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/bg4gov9rdzm2/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.2.3 от 17.11.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка  [142.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/412ix09cbxcl/UNF_82_...Setup.rar.html

Обновление [15.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/x84r34eqpfs6/UNF_82_...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.29.1 от 16.11.2010*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

Установка    [92.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/883uml5hvbiq/ZUP_82_...Setup.rar.html

 Обновление [4.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/72ebqolqltd6/ZUP_82_...pdate.rar.html

----------

greywhite (14.09.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.34.1 (обновление) от 24.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 2.0.16.2 от 23.11.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF*

*Скачать бесплатно 259.36 мб*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 1.6.27.1 от 23.11.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF*

*Скачать бесплатно 253.29 мб*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.34.1 от 24.11.2010* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12

Установка  [216.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/1ir8jusob9b1/UPP_82_...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  [15.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/gwq5621uhg1y/UPP_82_...pdate.rar.html

----------


## Versia

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.27.1* 

_______Вся конфигурация выгружена в cf-файл_______ 
Скачать здесь: Ссылка 1.6.27.1

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.16.2* 

_______Вся конфигурация выгружена в cf-файл_______ 
Скачать здесь: Ссылка 2.0.16.2


-------
П.С. вчера форум весь день не открывался, а сегодня в ответе не работают кнопки "вставить ссылку" и  "полужирный", да и все остальные тоже! пришлось ручками писать....:(

----------

Штурвал (29.05.2012)

----------


## Tom11

1С 8.2 Управление торговлей  11.0.5.4  полная установка 143 Мб.

Скачать Trade82__11_0_5_4.rar с getzilla

_Добавлено через 5 часов 16 минут 42 секунды_
1С 8.2 Зарплата и управление персоналом  2.5.28.1 полная установка 110 Мб.

Скачать HRM82__2_5_28_1.rar с getzilla

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.21.1 от 26.11.2010*

Платформа 8.2

Установка                [105.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/e0v9uiop7xmk/NalPlat...Setup.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.16.1 от 23.11.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.11

Установка         [236.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/xkp167k1y2a2/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление      [6.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/qzaqruyei158/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.7.1 (обновление) от 30.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП" 2.5.29.1 (обновление) от  30.11.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.12.96.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.7.1 (установка+CF+DT) от 30.11.2010 Авторская сборка !*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

Налогоплательщик. Релиз 3.0.21.1 от 26.11.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2

Скачать 102.41 мб

Управление производственным предприятием. Релиз 1.3.7.1 от 30.11.2010
Полный комплект поставщика

Скачать 213.40 мб

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.7.1 от 30.11.2010* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12

Обновление [59.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/io0udopq5km4/UPP_82_...Setup.rar.html

Установка  [219.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/io0udopq5km4/UPP_82_...Setup.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.12.1 (обновление) от 02.12.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Розница. Релиз 1.0.14.4 от 03.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 27.02 Мб*

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Розница" версия 1.0.14.4 от 03.12.2010 г.*

_Полный темплейт поставщика для платформы 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.16.2*

_Полный темплейт поставщика для платформы 8.2_

Скачать

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" версия 3.0.21.1*

_Полный темплейт для платформы 8.2_

Скачать

----------


## Alek-nn

*Кладр адресов с декабрьского диска 2010 года ИТС ПРОФ:

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## yermakov_d

*Пакет обновлений конфигураций для 1С 8.2 с диска ИТС ПРОФ за декабрь 2010 года*

letitbit
i-fileZ (рекомендую)
shareflare
turbobit
interbit.com.ua
hit-file

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.14.4 (обновление) от 03.12.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12.96!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница"
Номер релиза: 1.0.14.4 от 03.12.2010*

Платформа не ниже 8.2 8.2.12.96

Установка     [27.6  Mb] ―► http://oron.com/p5xlw0xromeb/Rozn_82...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  [5.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/19medo3gznr2/Rozn_82...pdate.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.4.1 (обновление) от 07.12.2010*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация. Релиз 1.1.4.1 от 07.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 196.94 мб*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.4.1 от 07.12.2010* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

Установка     [202.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/mnabj7cm63kh/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

Обновление    [30.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/l2tebx7jy3na/Komplex...pdate.rar.html




*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Деньги"
Номер релиза: 1.0.18.2 от 08.12.2010* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2

Установка  [51.35 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/406755...18_2_Setup.rar

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Деньги". Релиз 1.0.18.2 от 08.12.2010*
_Для платформы 8.2. Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 (обновление) от 10.12.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.17.6*
(Комплект от поставщика)
размер 260 Мб
*Скачать:*
*i-fileZ*
turbobit
shareflare
letitbit
vip-file

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.17.6 (обновление) от 10.12.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.17.7 (обновление) от 10.12.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Ch1st

> А есть у кого тестовый Документооборот 1.1.1.13 ?


И все-таки, может кто-то может достать из раздела тестируемых? Очень надо. Спасибо.

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.17.6 от 10.12.2010 г.*

_Полный комплект поставщика для платформы 8.2_
Скачать | Зеркало

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_
Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" версия 2.0.17.7 от 10.12.2010 г.*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_
Скачать

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.17.6 от 10.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка         [267.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/estor5h2zejw/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление   Проф.   [16.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/dvquw87xrojp/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

Обновление  Базов.   [37.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/b14au5wovff5/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ, редакция 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.1.4 от 6.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13, CF файл и модели

Установка         [60.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/1frpzuoa9p0u/Konsoli...odels.rar.html

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 2.0.17.6 от 10.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 259.67 мб*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП. Релиз 2.0.17.7 от 10.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 230.55 мб*


*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.20.3 от 19.11.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*
(партнерский диск ИТС)

*Скачать бесплатно 159.31 мб*

----------


## yermakov_d

*Конфигурации для 1С 8.2 с диска для партнеров за декабрь 2010 года*
(конфигурации представлены полные (setup) и обновления (usetup)
1. Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.27.1
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
i-fileZ
1.1 Конфигурация "бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.16.2
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
i-fileZ
2.  Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.15.6
i-fileZ
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
3.  Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.15.6 базовая
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
i-fileZ
4.  Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП 2.0.16.1
i-lifeZ
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
5.  Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая (1.6.27.1 и 2.0.16.2)
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit

6.   Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.16.1 и 3.0.1.13
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
i-fileZ
7.   Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.11.1 и 1.1.3.1
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
i-fileZ
8.   Конфигурация "Коныертация данных" 2.1.3.1
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
i-fileZ
9.   Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1
turbobit
letitbit
letitbit
i-fileZ
10.  Конфигурация "Документооборот" 1.0.8.1
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
i-fileZ
11.  Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.33.1 и 1.3.6.1
turbobit
i-fileZ
letibit
vip-file
12.  Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.29.1
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
i-fileZ
13.  Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.29.1 базовая
turbobit
i-fileZ
letitbit
vip-file
14.  Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.13.2
turbobit
i-fileZ
letitbit
vip-file
15.  Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.13.2 Базовая
turbobit
i-fileZ
letitbit
vip-file
16.  Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2  и 1.2.2.3
turbobit
i-fileZ
letitbit
vip-files
17.  Библиотека стандартных подсистем 1.0.4.5
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
18.  Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" Версия 3.0.20.1
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
19.  Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.5.4
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
i-fileZ
20.  Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 10.3.13.2 базовая
i-fileZ
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
21. Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1. и 1.4.3.1
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
i-fileZ
shareflare

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.17.7 (обновление) от 15.12.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" версия 2.0.17.7 от 15.12.2010 г.*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1 | Зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" 2.0.17.7 (обновление) от 15.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения базовая" 2.0.17.7 (обновление) от 15.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.17.6 (официальная установка) от 10.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## alex.gersen

> Свежая БСП 1.1 есть у кого?


http://file-bit.net/838xnp9itc4a/1.1.1.11.exe.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.4.1 (обновление) от 22.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 
Номер релиза: 1.1.1.11 от 21.12.2010* 

Установка  [19.45 Mb] ―► http://hotfile.com/dl/91441512/64ed6...Setup.rar.html

*1C:Предприятие 8.2  Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 
Номер релиза: 2.1.4.1 от 22.12.2010* 

Установка  [6.45 Mb] ―► http://hotfile.com/dl/91441419/5ec3a...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  [1.80 Mb] ―► http://hotfile.com/dl/91441405/65bad...pdate.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.28.1 (обновление) от 23.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6  

Версия 1.6.28.1

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*Конфигурации для платформы 8.2 с Диска ИТС для Партнёров Декабрь 2010 года
1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6  

Версия 1.6.27.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6  

Версия 1.6.27.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.2 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.2 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.15.6 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.15.6 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.15.6 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.15.6 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать /



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать /



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6  

Версия 1.6.27.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6  

Версия 1.6.27.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.2 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.2 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.16.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП". Версия 3.0.1.13
Ознакомительная версия.

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Конвертация данных, редакция 2.1  

Версия 2.1.3.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.0 

Версия 1.0.11.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / 




1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.0 

Версия 1.0.11.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 

Версия 1.1.3.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / 



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 

Версия 1.1.3.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Конвертация данных, редакция 2.1  

Версия 2.1.3.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / 



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Конвертация данных, редакция 2.1  

Версия 2.1.3.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8. 
Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет"
версия 2.0.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8. 
Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет"
версия 2.0.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
1С:Документооборот 8, редакция 1.0  

Версия 1.0.8.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
1С:Документооборот 8, редакция 1.0  

Версия 1.0.8.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2 

Версия 1.2.33.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / 



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2 

Версия 1.2.33.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 

Версия 1.3.6.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 

Версия 1.3.6.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5  

Версия 2.5.29.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5  

Версия 2.5.29.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5 

Версия 2.5.29.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5 

Версия 2.5.29.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Розница, редакция 1.0  

Версия 1.0.13.2 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Розница, редакция 1.0  

Версия 1.0.13.2 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Розница (базовая), редакция 1.0  

Версия 1.0.13.2 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Розница (базовая), редакция 1.0  

Версия 1.0.13.2 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.1 

Версия 1.1.5.2 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.1 

Версия 1.1.5.2 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.2 

Версия 1.2.2.3 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.2 

Версия 1.2.2.3 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Библиотека стандартных подсистем, редакция 1.0 

Версия 1.0.4.5 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Налогоплательщик, редакция 3.0  

Версия 3.0.20.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Налогоплательщик, редакция 3.0  

Версия 3.0.20.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 

Версия 10.3.13.2 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 

Версия 10.3.13.2 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление торговлей", редакция 11 

Версия 11.0.5.4 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление торговлей", редакция 11 

Версия 11.0.5.4 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей (базовая), редакция 10.3 

Версия 10.3.13.2 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей (базовая), редакция 10.3 

Версия 10.3.13.2 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Зеркало*

----------

nik_kil (20.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Конвертация данных. Релиз 2.1.4.1 от 22.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 6.40 мб*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 1.6.28.1 от 23.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 255.51 мб*

----------


## LetGetMoney

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.21.2 от 24.12.2010 (обновление)*

Скачать с letitbit.net

Скачать с vip-file.com

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения

Версия 1.0.21.2 от 24.12.2010 (обновление)

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8"
Номер релиза: 1.0.21.2 от 24.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.11

Установка         [166.37 Mb] 
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91855933/3f123...Setup.rar.html
=> http://www.filesonic.com/file/473098...21_2_Setup.rar

Обновление      [9.19 Mb] 
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91856825/20fc4...pdate.rar.html
=> http://www.filesonic.com/file/473098...1_2_Update.rar

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.35.1 (обновление) от 24.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.21.2 (обновление) от 24.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.30.4 (обновление) от  24.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" 2.5.30.4 (обновление) от  24.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.22.1 (обновление) от  24.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.2.3 (обновление) от 17.11.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 1.6"
Номер релиза: 1.6.28.1 от 23.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка          [262.73 Mb] 
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91856864/daab7...Setup.rar.html
=>  http://www.filesonic.com/file/473098...28_1_Setup.rar

Обновление      [4.64 Mb] 
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91858079/59917...pdate.rar.html
=> http://www.filesonic.com/file/473098...8_1_Update.rar



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.3.2 от 24.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка  [142.3 Mb] 
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91858704/9ff13...Setup.rar.html
=> http://www.filesonic.com/file/473101..._3_2_Setup.rar

Обновление [15.0 Mb]
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91859795/ce004...pdate.rar.html
=> http://www.filesonic.com/file/473101...3_2_Update.rar



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.30.4 от 24.12.2010*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

Установка    [78.87 Mb]
 => http://hotfile.com/dl/91861330/68799...Setup.rar.html
 => http://www.filesonic.com/file/473102...30_4_Setup.rar

 Обновление [9.39 Mb]
 => http://hotfile.com/dl/91861732/bb90d...pdate.rar.html
 => http://www.filesonic.com/file/473098...0_4_Update.rar



*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.35.1 от 24.12.2010* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12

Установка  [217.29 Mb] 
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91859827/dd914...Setup.rar.html
=> http://www.filesonic.com/file/473102...35_1_Setup.rar

Обновление  [14.40 Mb]
 => http://hotfile.com/dl/91861228/f41e0...pdate.rar.html
 =>  http://www.filesonic.com/file/473102...5_1_Update.rar



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.22.1 от 24.12.2010*

Платформа 8.2

Установка     [105.67 Mb]
 => http://hotfile.com/dl/91858094/abd40...Setup.rar.html
 => http://www.filesonic.com/file/473099...22_1_Setup.rar

Обновление      [2.63 Mb] 
=> http://hotfile.com/dl/91858696/e1bcc...pdate.rar.html
=> http://www.filesonic.com/file/473099...2_1_Update.rar

----------


## VAU

*Налогоплательщик. Релиз 3.0.22.1 от 24.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 76.88 Мб*

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.30.4 от 24.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 102.89 Мб*

*Управление небольшой фирмой. Релиз 1.2.3.2 от 24.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 138.55 Мб*


*Управление производственным предприятием. Релиз 1.2.35.1 от 24.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 211.57 Мб*


*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.21.2 от 24.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 162.01 Мб*

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2

Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.35.1 (обновление) от 24.12.2010

Скачать*

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Версия 1.6.28.1 от 23.12.2010*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Зеркало

*1С Предприятие Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.30.4 от 24.12.2010*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Зеркало

*1С Предприятие Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2" 1.2.35.1 от 24.12.2010* 

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Зеркало

*1С Предприятие Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.22.1 от 24.12.2010*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Зеркало

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Налогоплательщик

Версия 3.0.22.1 от 24.12.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать*



*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Зарплата и Управление Персоналом

Версия 2.5.30.4 от 24.12.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать*



*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Управление небольшой фирмой

Версия 1.2.3.2 от 24.12.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать*



*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Управление производственным предприятием

Версия 1.2.35.1 от 24.12.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать*



*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения

Версия 1.0.21.2 от 24.12.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать*



*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия

Версия 1.6.28.1 от 24.12.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*ТОЛЬКО ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ*
*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"

Версия 3.0.22.1 от 24.12.2010

Скачать


1С:Предприятие 8.2 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" 

Версия 2.5.30.4 от 24.12.2010

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8.2 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 

Версия 2.5.30.4 от 24.12.2010

Скачать*

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом" релиз 2.5.30.4 от 24.12.2010 года (полная)*
Размер 76,8 Мб
Источник openbittorrent.com
*i-fileZ
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП" 2.5.30.4 (обновление) от  24.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП" 

Версия 2.5.30.4 (обновление) от 24.12.2010

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.28.2 (обновление) от 28.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Штурвал (29.05.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая"

Версия 1.6.28.2 (обновление) от 28.12.2010

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2*

----------


## san8105

Платформа 8.2
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 1.6 1.6.28.2
Ссылка/Зеркало1
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия Базовая" ред. 1.6  1.6.28.2  
Ссылка/Зеркало1/Зеркало2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.28.2 (обновление) от 28.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

1С:Предприятие 8.2 
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 
Версия 1.6.28.2 (обновление) от 28.12.2010

Скачать

----------


## san8105

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.17.6
Комплект поставщика

Платформа 8.2
Ссылка/Зеркало1/Зеркало2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.18.1 (обновление) от 30.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

larisav7 (26.03.2012)

----------


## astonlab

> добрый день!
> Помогите найти конфигурацию "1С-управляющий". ОчХочется поюзать :)
> Спасибо


http://www.bitoman.ru/download/33197.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.18.1 (обновление) от 30.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.18.2 (обновление) от 30.12.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия
2.0.18.1* (комплект от поставщика) от *30.12.2010 года*
размер 260 Мб
*Скачать:*
i-fileZ.com
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.18.1 от 30.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка          [268.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/o3zwggnskmk6/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление      [17.6 Mb] ―►http://oron.com/60dmon3kougq/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0 
Номер релиза: 1.0.13.1 от 29.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [200.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/u536vq4sxtas/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

Обновление [13.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/58lnlt91de7n/Komplex...pdate.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Центр управления производительностью"редак  ия 2.0 
Номер релиза: 2.0.4.1 от 29.12.2010*

Платформа 8.2

Установка    [19.7 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/2sn2xnp6j41q/CentrUp...Setup.rar.html



*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Платежные документы, редакция 1.0 
Номер релиза: 1.0.4.2 от 29.12.2010* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [5.8 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/nuxucexeyds0/PlatDok...Setup.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.19.4 от 27.12.2010*

Платформа 8.2

Установка     [113.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ovvq6v404bqa/ZiK_Bud...Setup.rar.html

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 2.0.18.1 от 30.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 260.40 мб*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 1.6.28.2 от 28.12.2010
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 255.51 Мб*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.18.1 (установка+CF+DT) от 30.12.2010 Авторская сборка !*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Чипик

А есть 1С:Консолидация 8?

----------


## astonlab

> А есть 1С:Консолидация 8?


Если нужна редакция 2.0 то в этой ветке форума есть http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%EE%F4&page=26
другие редакции в этой ветке http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%FF#post101017

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия.

Версия 2.0.18.1 от 30.12.2010 УСТАНОВКА + CF

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.15.10 (обновление) от 09.10.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.15.10 (обновление) от 09.10.2010*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 
1С:Предприятие 8.2
Версия 2.0.18.1*

*Скачать бесплатно*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 1.6.28.1 
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 2.0.17.6 
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП. Релиз 2.0.17.7 
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно*

*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.20.3 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.18.2 от 30.12.2010* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка          [237.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ip2a7ka0eyj8/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление      [9.8 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/anhzjhbbmrao/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html



*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Дoкyмeнтooбopoт KOPП ред. 1.1 
Номер релиза: 1.1.2.1 от 20.12.2010* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [57.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/5jegyr14gvvv/DokObor...Setup.rar.html



*1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 
Номер релиза: 1.1.1.11 от 21.12.2010* 

Установка  [19.45 Mb] => http://oron.com/9ge13dns9bnk/Bibliot...Setup.rar.html


*1C:Предприятие 8.2  Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 
Номер релиза: 2.1.4.1 от 22.12.2010* 

Установка  [6.45 Mb] => http://oron.com/4ks793ato2bj/Convers...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  [1.80 Mb] => http://oron.com/28yhs3vkqne2/Convers...pdate.rar.html

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплект обновлений конфигураций 8.2 с диска ИТС ПРОФ за январь 2011 года*
letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
kilofile

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Предприятие 8.2, 8.1 + PostgreSQL 8.3.3-2*
(PostgreSQL организует доступ к данным) 

*shareflare.net*

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 31 секунду_
*1С Предприятия 8.2 обновления конфигураций* для систем "1С: 
Предприятие":
Бухгалтерия предприятия, Управление торговлей, Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, Управление торговым предприятием .                
Реализованы формы персонифицированного учета.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
В комплект (для удобства) также включена и сама технологическая платформа 8.2 для всех  систем (32/64)  Windows и Linux.

*letitbit.net*

----------


## VAU

Упрaвление прoизвoдственным пpедприятиeм. Релиз 1.3.8.1 от 14.01.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2

*Скачать бесплатно*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.8.1 от 14.01.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.12

Установка  [219.8 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/1mez86drev62/UPP_82_...Setup.rar.html

Обновление [60.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/79btlq4kb4ef/UPP_82_...pdate.rar.html

----------


## Nikein

*Новые конфигурации для платформы 1С Предприятие 8.2*

1. Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.15.10 от 08.10.2010
2. Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП. Версия 2.0.15.6 от 01.10.2010
3. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.28.1 от 15.10.2010
4. Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.3.1 от 08.10.2010
5. Розница. Релиз 1.0.13.2 от 20.10.2010
6. Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.3.6.1 от 30.09.2010
7. Управление торговлей, ред. 11.0, вер. 11.0.5.4 от 06.10.2010

*Скачать*

http://letitbit.net/download/1293.15...PolnV.rar.html

----------


## MrRich

*1С:Предприятие конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" версия 1.3.8.1 от 14.01.2011 г.*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" версия 1.3.8.1 от 14.01.2011 г. Обновление

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2 / Зеркало 3*

----------


## danilov82@ya.

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 
1С:Предприятие 8.2
Версия 2.0.18.1

Скачать



Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 1.6.28.1 
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2

Скачать



Бухгалтерия предприятия. Релиз 2.0.17.6 
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2

Скачать



Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП. Релиз 2.0.17.7 
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2

Скачать



Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.20.3 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2

Скачать*

----------



----------


## kws

*Полные установки конфигураций для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Январь 2011 (Партнерский)"*
*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 1.6.27.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)", редакция 1.6 1.6.27.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0 2.0.17.6*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)", редакция 2.0 2.0.17.6*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" 2.0.17.7*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая)" 2.0.17.7*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.17.7*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.17.7*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 3.0.11.13*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0 1.0.12.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 1.1.4.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.1 2.1.3.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2 1.2.34.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 1.3.7.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.29.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.29.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП" 2.5.29.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0 1.0.14.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Розница (базовая)", редакция 1.0 1.0.14.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.1 1.1.5.2*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.2 1.2.2.3*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.21.1*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 10.3.13.2*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 11.0.5.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3 10.3.13.2*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Консолидация" ПРОФ, редакция 2.0 2.0.1.4*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

and371 (07.01.2012), chern (13.03.2012), moal (02.04.2012), Nastassy011 (12.01.2012), regdan (03.03.2012), Rikas (31.01.2012), Бетельгейзе (24.01.2012), Ы13 (14.01.2012), ЭКОЛОГ (07.04.2012)

----------


## Nikein

*1С Управление торговлей 11.0.4.5  для платформы 8.2*

*shareflare.net*

----------


## yermakov_d

На дисках ИТС Для партнеров представлены следующие конфигурации для 8.2
(Данные конфигурации представлены в виде setup, updsetup, updsetupb
*Скрытый текст**1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предпрития 1.6.27.1 и 2.0.17.6*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 2.0.17.7*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8. Базовая версия 2.0.17.7*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП 2.0.17.7*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия 1.6.27.1 и 2.0.17.6*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП 2.0.17.7 и 3.0.1.13*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.12.1 и 1.1.4.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.3.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот 1.0.8.2*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.7.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.29.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом",(Базовая) редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.29.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом",(КОРП) редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.29.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.14.4*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Розница",(Базовая) редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.14.4*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.1.5.2 и 1.2.2.3*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.21.1*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.5.4*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*конфигурация "Управление торговлей" Базовая 10.3.13.2*
letitbit
vip-file
file-bit
*Все вышеперечисленное Вы найдете также на диске 1 для партнеров РФ за январь 2011 года
Также весь указанный комплект можно скачать здесь:*
*Скрытый текст*letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
hit-file

*Также здесь аналогичный комплект для 8.1*
*Скрытый текст*letitbit
vip-file
turbobit
hit-file

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Предприятие 8.2, 8.1* *+ PostgreSQL 8.3.3-2 + Типовые конфигурации + Обновления":*

* shareflare.net*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.5.1 (обновление) от 20.01.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация* *"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"*(редакция 2.5)

*letitbit.net*

_Добавлено через 47 минут 38 секунд_
*"Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП"
Обновление релиза 2.5.30.4* 

*www.bitoman.ru*

_Добавлено через 1 час 43 минуты 31 секунду_
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.29.1* *(обновление)*

*www.bitoman.ru*

----------


## Enec

Обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" (от 18.01.2011) 
http://www.getzilla.net/files/454414...10118.rar.html

_Добавлено через 12 минут 50 секунд_
Тестовый релиз БП 2.0.19.3
Обновление
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1724438
Полный дистрибутив для установки ТАКЖЕ ТЕСТОВЫЙ
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1724505

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 10 секунд_
Помощник переноса данных из информационных баз 1С:Предприятия 7.7 (от 28.12.2010) 
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1724509

----------


## Gavdis

*Комплексная автоматизация 8.2 1.1.5.1 от 20.01.2011(комплект поставщика 197 Мб)*
magnet

----------


## Alek-nn

*Полные установки и обновления конфигураций для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Январь 2011 (Партнерский)"*

1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6  

Версия 1.6.27.1 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2




1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6  

Версия 1.6.27.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.17.6 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2




1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.17.6 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.17.7 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.17.7 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.17.7 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), редакция 2.0  

Версия 2.0.17.7 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ

Скачать

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.5.1 от 20.01.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

Установка     [202.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/3h6re7g69vz2/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

Обновление    [32.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/g0h45vg5qtvn/Komplex...pdate.rar.html

----------


## sirm

Камин зарплата 3.0.43.2 и  3.0.043.3 *(для 8.1 и 8.2)*

http://depositfiles.com/files/17s31gup4

----------


## Nikein

*Комплект обновлений  конфигураций 8.2 с диска итс проф ( 2011 г)*

*extabit.com*

----------


## kdvdima

С диска 1С (январь 2011)
*8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.17.6*
http://shareflare.net/download/3606....6_upd.ZIP.html
http://letitbit.net/download/32241.3...6_upd.ZIP.html

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8. Базовая версия 2.0.17.7*
http://shareflare.net/download/0950....7_upd.ZIP.html
http://letitbit.net/download/01463.0...7_upd.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.12.1*
http://shareflare.net/download/6893....1_upd.ZIP.html
http://letitbit.net/download/61508.6...1_upd.ZIP.html

*1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот 1.0.8.2*
http://shareflare.net/download/9407....0.8.1.zip.html
http://letitbit.net/download/91789.9...0.8.1.zip.html

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП 2.0.17.7*
http://shareflare.net/download/7581....7_upd.ZIP.html
http://letitbit.net/download/79822.7...7_upd.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.3.1*
http://letitbit.net/download/61451.6...1.3.1.zip.html
http://shareflare.net/download/6784....1.3.1.zip.html

----------


## Nikein

*Упрaвлениe нeбoльшoй фирмoй 1.2.x 
*

*shareflare.net*

----------


## Cooleo

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.31.4 от 28.01.2011 г. - пакет обновления для платформы 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/0zralxueb

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.31.4 (обновление) от  28.01.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Gavdis

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.2 версия 2.5.31.4 от 28.01.2011 (полный комплект поставщика)*

magnet

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.31.4 (обновление) от  28.01.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

[B]1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Зарплата и Управление Персоналом

*Версия 2.5.31.4 от 28.01.2011 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## Gavdis

*Деньги 8.2 версия 1.0.19.1 от 28.01.2011 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------


## w1ncent

*1C:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8. Версия 2.5.31.4 от 28.01.2011 (update+*.cf).*

[SPOIL="Новое в версии"]*Отчетность по НДФЛ за 2010 год*
В соответствии с изменениями в главе 23 Налогового кодекса РФ, внесенными Федеральным законом от 27.07.2010 № 229-ФЗ, изменен порядок применения имущественных вычетов и исчисления налога по доходам 2011 года.

В типовую конфигурацию включена новая форма справки 2-НДФЛ за 2010 год, утвержденная Приказом Федеральной налоговой службы (ФНС России) от 17 ноября 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/611@.

*Страховые взносы во внебюджетные фонды в 2011 году*

Обновлены тарифы взносов в Фонды медицинского страхования в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 16.10.2010 № 272-ФЗ.
Реализована поддержка пониженных тарифов страховых взносов, предусмотренных статьями 58 и 58.1 Федерального закона от 24.07.2009 № 212-ФЗ в редакции Федеральных законов от 16.10.2010 № 272-ФЗ, от 08.12.2010 № 339-ФЗ и от 28.12.2010 № 432-ФЗ.
Изменен порядок исчисления взносов в ФСС на страхование от несчастных случаев и профзаболеваний в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 08.12.2010 № 348-ФЗ.
Реализован расчет взносов на выплату доплаты к пенсии работникам организаций угольной промышленности в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 10.05.2010 № 84-ФЗ.[/SPOIL]


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом".*
Предприятие 8.2
Скачать

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая".
Предприятие 8.2
Скачать

*Помощник переноса данных из информационных баз 1С Предприятия 7.7 (от 28.12.2010)*
Скачать

----------


## Nikein

*Конфигурация* *"Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2 1.2.34.1*

*letitbit.net*

*Конфигурация* *"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.31.4* *(обновление) от 28.01.2011*
Дистрибутив обновления для платформы 8.2

*shareflare.net*

_Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут 54 секунды_
*Новые конфигурации для платформы 1С* Предприятие 8.2

1. *Бухгалтерия предприятия*, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.15.10 от 08.10.2010
2.* Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*. Версия 2.0.15.6 от 01.10.2010
3. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.28.1 от 15.10.2010
4.* Комплексная автоматизация*, редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.3.1 от 08.10.2010
5. *Розница.* Релиз 1.0.13.2 от 20.10.2010
6. *Управление производственным предприятием*. Версия 1.3.6.1 от 30.09.2010
7. *Управление торговлей*, ред. 11.0, вер. 11.0.5.4 от 06.10.2010


*extabit.com*

_Добавлено через 1 час 34 минуты 34 секунды_
*1С Предприятие 8.1** Пропатченый файл backend.dll для платформы 8.1.15.14 
*

*www.bitoman.ru*

_Добавлено через 24 часа 22 минуты 32 секунды_
*1с Обновления*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая ред. 1.6.28.2 на 8.1*

*letitbit.net*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая ред. 2.0.18.1 на 8.2*

*letitbit.net*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.2 на 8.1* 

*letitbit.net*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.2 на 8.2*

*letitbit.net*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.18.1 на 8.2*

*letitbit.net* 

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.18.2 на 8.1*

*letitbit.net*

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0.17.8*

*letitbit.net*

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.19.4*

*letitbit.net*

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.19.4 для 8.2*

*letitbit.net*

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" версия 2.5.31.4 от 28.01.2011* 
Обновление для платформы 8.2

*letitbit.net*

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.31.4 (обновление) от 28.01.2011*
Дистрибутив обновления для платформы 8.2

*shareflare.net*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.20.4 (обновление) от 28.01.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.4.1* *(обновление)* 

*i-filez.com*

_Добавлено через 10 часов 10 минут 17 секунд_
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.31.4* (обновление) от  28.01.2011

*letitbit.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.31.4* (обновление) от  28.01.2011

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.31.4* (обновление) от  28.01.2011

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.31.4* (обновление) от  28.01.2011

*letitbit.net*

----------


## yermakov_d

По просьбам трудящихся: 
Обновленная ссылка на 1C 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.8.2 (Установка)
letitbit

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 38 секунд_
* По просьбе трудящихся обновил ссылку* 
1C 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.8.2 КОРП

----------


## Kfhjxrf

Очень нужна установка Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия на 8.2 последняя, спасибо.

----------


## Gavdis

*Налогоплательщик 8.2 версия 3.0.23.1 от 01.02.2011*
magnet

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.23.1 от 01.02.2011 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2 / Зеркало 3*

----------


## kdvdima

*Что то новенькое*
*1С 8.2. Общепит (Управляемое приложение) 0.99*
http://file-bit.net/c6dovy76in07/opit82small.zip.html
*Скрытый текст*Общепит (Управляемое приложение) 0.99 - Здесь представлена конфигурация для автоматизации предприятий общественного питания. Данная конфигурация не претендует на оригинальность, а всего на всего демонстрирует алгоритмы работы подобных конфигураций, но в более простом и доступном виде. Автор надеется, что эта разработка будет полезна для начинающих программистов недавно открывших для себя программный продукт 1С предприятие 8.2, т.к. не имеет сложных алгоритмов, трудно воспринимаемых новичками. 
Конфигурация 
Конфигурация состоит из трех подсистем: 
Справочники 
Документы 
Настройки 
Далее мы опишем все подсистемы по порядку. 
Подсистема Справочники 
Данная подсистема состоит из следующих справочников: 
Справочник «Номенклатура»: 
В данном справочнике хранятся товары и услуги. Номенклатура делится на 2 вида – это товар и блюдо. Блюдо, в отличие от товара, состоит из нескольких ингредиентов и из количества их использования. Эти данные хранятся в закладке «Калькуляция». 
Соответственно при продаже этого товара будет списываться со склада не он сам, а то из чего он состоит. 
Так же в данном справочнике есть возможность указать нужно ли его включать в меню (которое нам обычно выдают во время посещения данных заведений). 
И еще в этой форме можно задать цены номенклатуры. 
Справочник «Единицы измерения»: 
В справочнике «Единицы измерения» задаются единицы измерения, в которых считаются наши товары. 
Справочник «Типы цен»: 
В справочнике «Типы цен» будут храниться цены, такие как Закупочные (по этим ценам формируются приходные накладные) или Розничные (участвуют в розничной торговле в документе Счет). 
Справочники «Фирмы» и «Контрагенты»: 
В справочнике «Фирмы» хранятся данные по филиалам нашей фирмы и их реквизиты. 
В справочнике «Контрагенты» хранятся данные по фирмам и физическим лицам, с которыми наша фирма будет осуществлять операции купли-продажи, и их реквизиты. 
Справочник «Места хранения»: 
Справочник «Места хранения» предназначен для хранения данных о месте хранения товаров. Например, места можно обозвать как «Бар» и «Кухня». 
Справочник «Столики»: 
Справочник «Столики» нужен для того, чтобы впоследствии проводить анализы продаж и выводить результаты по конкретному столику.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.2  (обновление) от 03.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 
Версия 1.0.22.2 (обновление) от 03.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2*

----------

Alexeym1980 (16.01.2012)

----------


## cymepku

нужна срочно конфигурация 1с8 Бюджетная отчетность 1.0.4.2 от 19.01.2011

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Дoкyмeнтooбopoт KOPП ред. 1.1 
Номер релиза: 1.1.2.2 от 25.01.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [57.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/7r8we0otlsho/DokObor...Setup.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.23.1 от 01.02.2011*

Платформа 8.2

Установка     [107.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/01zs1w6ytoi5/NalogPl...Setup.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8"
Номер релиза: 1.0.22.2 от 03.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.11

Установка         [168.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ay0k5etcmvvm/BuhBudg...Setup.rar.html

Обновление      [14.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/xccf0jlzqxai/BuhBudg...pdate.rar.html

----------


## Nikein

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2.12.78 и Обновления конфигурации Бухгалтерия 1.6.25.9 и 2.0.14.5+2.0.14.8.* 
В конфигурацию включен механизм обмена документами в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи между страхователями и территориальными органами ПФР с использованием электронной цифровой подписи;
Механизм представления отчетности по Форме-4 ФСС РФ в электронном виде с электронной цифровой подписью и многое другое.


*shareflare.net*
*letitbit.net*

----------


## asta64

_Добавлено через 12 минут 50 секунд_
Тестовый релиз БП 2.0.19.3
Обновление
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1724438
Полный дистрибутив для установки ТАКЖЕ ТЕСТОВЫЙ
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1724505


Не работает рапид! ССылка не грузится!

Перезалейте на другой сайт! Спасибо!

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.19.9 от 07.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Обновление  Проф.    [31.9 Mb] ―►http://oron.com/2l9lnsgetieg/BuhPred...eProf.rar.html

Обновление  Базов    [52.6 Mb] ―►http://oron.com/i54fzhrdkwqv/BuhPred...eBase.rar.html


_1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ  превращается в
"1С:Упрощенка 8" или "1С:Предприниматель 8" после переключения в соответствующий интерфейс в
Меню: Сервис-->Переключить интерфейс..._

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.19.9 (обновление) от 07.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.19.9 (обновление) от 07.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.19.9 (обновление) от 07.02.2011*
http://file-bit.net/ix6ybbekbuhy/Buh...eBase.rar.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.19.9 (обновление) от 07.02.2011*
http://file-bit.net/3ruptmml65pz/Acc...setup.exe.html
1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ превращается в
"1С:Упрощенка 8" или "1С:Предприниматель 8" после переключения в соответствующий интерфейс в
Меню: Сервис-->Переключить интерфейс...

----------


## MrRich

*Внешняя печатная форма 2-НДФЛ для ЗУП 2.5.31 (платформы 8.1 и 8.2)*

Скачать | Зеркало

*1C Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.19.9 от 07.02.2011 г.*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_БАЗОВАЯ. Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.19.9 от 07.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка     [279.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/vb5zbszw2cfu/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.2 (обновление) от 03.02.2011*

*kilofile.com*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.20.4 (обновление) от 28.01.2011*

*kilofile.com*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.19.9 (обновление) от 07.02.2011*

*shareflare.net*

----------


## yermakov_d

Отдельно обновления конфигураций, представленных на дичке 1С ИТС ПРОФ за февраль 2011 года.
Список конфигураций на скриншоте.
Для 8.2



*Для 1С 8.2*
Скачать: (401.4 Mb)
letitbit
vip-file
shareflare
hit-file
turbobit

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.2 (обновление) от 03.02.2011*
http://file-bit.net/r6a5iire4f3x/bud...setup.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.20.4 (обновление) от 28.01.2011*
http://file-bit.net/fic1to6jwejs/bud...setup.exe.html

*Внешняя печатная форма 2-НДФЛ для ЗУП 2.5.31 (платформы 8.1 и 8.2)*
http://file-bit.net/wgcfds4ofdo2/ZUP.rar.html

_Добавлено через 3 часа 42 минуты 2 секунды_
*Обновления конфигураций, представленных на диске 1С ИТС ПРОФ за февраль 2011 года*

*Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.18.2*
http://file-bit.net/2cwh2jnojg90/Acc....18.2.zip.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.18.2*
http://file-bit.net/h67yg2dqju6o/Buh2.0.18.2.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Управляющий 8 (базовая)*
http://file-bit.net/c0vshzo63hy6/Boss1.6.3.3.zip.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.28.2*
http://file-bit.net/lfji88axz34p/buh1.6.28.2.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.13.1*
http://file-bit.net/sios9dzjvwgt/Comp1.0.13.1.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.18.2 Базовая*
http://file-bit.net/mhcxzdmlaph6/Acc....18.2.zip.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 1.2.3.*
http://file-bit.net/3h9ou0ejojib/Sma...2.3.2.zip.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Налогоплательщик 3.0.22.1*
http://file-bit.net/q7gwacsxop0x/Taxes3.0.22.1.zip.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.35.1*
http://file-bit.net/kftbx13fdvbo/Upr....35.1.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.18.1*
http://file-bit.net/ok6njmtxy6lh/BUH2.0.18.1.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.5.1*
http://file-bit.net/m9m0iksp6u9w/Comp1.1.5.1.ZIP.html

*Конфигурация 1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.8.1*
http://file-bit.net/gznm2x4f0u02/Upr...3.8.1.ZIP.html



*Скачать диск 1С ИТС ПРОФ за февраль 2011 года (401,4Mb):*

Скачать диск 1С ИТС ПРОФ за февраль 2011 года (401,4Mb) с сайта letitbit.net
Скачать диск 1С ИТС ПРОФ за февраль 2011 года (401,4Mb) с сайта shareflare.net

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.36.1  (обновление) от 08.02.2011*

скачать   l  зеркало  #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.19.10 (обновление) от 07.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.19.9
1С:Предприятие 8.2
Полный комплект поставщика + CF*

*Скачать бесплатно*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0.19.10
1С:Предприятие 8.2
Полный комплект поставщика + CF*

*Скачать бесплатно*

*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.2.2
1С:Предприятие 8.2
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать бесплатно*

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" версия 2.0.19.10 от 07.02.2011 г.*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2_

Зеркало

----------


## Nikein

*1С Предприятие конфигурация 8.2"Управление производственным предприятием" версия 1.2.36.1 от 08.02.2011 г. (Обновление)*

*shareflare.net*

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Полный комплект поставщика + CF Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.19.9*
http://file-bit.net/ay1wxhhqzwsu/Acc..._19_9.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Полный комплект поставщика + CF Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0.19.10 http://file-bit.net/fb4ozbx9ftxg*/Acc_corp82__2_0_19_10.rar.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Полный комплект поставщика Документооборот КОРП 1.1.2.2* http://file-bit.net/mabx47ltqpv3/Cor...1_2_2.exe.html

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" версия 2.0.19.10 от 07.02.2011 г.*
http://file-bit.net/4ptrmb7luqy1/BPc...tup82.exe.html

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.19.10 от 07.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка          [248.70 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/777971...9_10_Setup.rar

Обновление      [21.43 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/777955..._10_Update.rar


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.36.1 от 08.02.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [219.41 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/777971...36_1_Setup.rar

Обновление  [21.29 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/777956...6_1_Update.rar

----------


## kws

*Внешние формы для 1С Бухгалтерии 2.0.19.х 8.1 и 8.2 от 09.02.2011*
  - Форма-4 ФСС РФ
 - Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР, ФФОМС, ТФОМС (форма РСВ-1 ПФР)

ссылка l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.29.2 (обновление) от 09.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.29.2 (обновление) от 09.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.29.2 (обновление) от  09.02.2011*

скачать  l зеркало #1 l  зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.29.2 (обновление) от 09.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## Nikein

*Обновленная обработка "Выгрузка данных из 1С:Бухгалтерии ред.1.6" от 09.02.2011 для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 и 1С:Предприятие 8.2*
Загрузка данных должна выполняться в информационную базу
следующих конфигураций:
- Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0 (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП,
- Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП.
Релиз конфигурации-получателя должен быть не ниже 2.0.15.

*shareflare.net*

*Внешние формы для 1С Бухгалтерии 2.0.19.х 8.1 и 8.2 от 09.02.2011*
- Форма-4 ФСС РФ
- Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР, ФФОМС, ТФОМС (форма РСВ-1 ПФР)

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.2 (обновление) от 03.02.2011*

*kilofile.com*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.20.4 (обновление) от 28.01.2011*

*kilofile.com*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.31.4 (обновление) от  28.01.2011*

*letitbit.net*

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Полный комплект поставщика + CF Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.19.9*
http://file-bit.net/ay1wxhhqzwsu/Acc..._19_9.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Полный комплект поставщика + CF Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0.19.10 http://file-bit.net/fb4ozbx9ftxg*/Acc_corp82__2_0_19_10.rar.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Полный комплект поставщика Документооборот КОРП 1.1.2.2* http://file-bit.net/mabx47ltqpv3/Cor...1_2_2.exe.html

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" версия 2.0.19.10 от 07.02.2011 г.*
http://file-bit.net/4ptrmb7luqy1/BPc...tup82.exe.html

*Внешние формы для 1С Бухгалтерии 2.0.19.х 8.1 и 8.2 от 09.02.2011*
- Форма-4 ФСС РФ
- Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР, ФФОМС, ТФОМС (форма РСВ-1 ПФР)
http://file-bit.net/xa3t911dtp2t/for...10209.zip.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.29.2 (обновление) от 09.02.2011*
http://file-bit.net/fksqnsihu8uy/Acc...setup.exe.html

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 1.6"
Номер релиза: 1.6.29.2 от 09.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12

Установка            [175.08 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/787218...29_2_Setup.rar

Обновление Проф.  [1.74 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/787186...UpdateProf.rar

Обновление Базов. [33.99 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/787191...UpdateBASE.rar

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Розница (базовая)", редакция 1.0*

*Скачать бесплатно*

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Консолидация" ПРОФ, редакция 2.0*
http://file-bit.net/ohzwezl38j3l/2.0...rof82.rar.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Розница (базовая)", редакция 1.0*
http://file-bit.net/us7tz1l4opfl/1.0...ase82.rar.html

----------



----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.29.2
Движок 8.2
Полный комплект поставщика без демки + CF/CFU*  - Спасибо hawkhawk

*Скачать*

*Налогоплательщик. Релиз 3.0.22.1 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 76.88 Мб*

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.30.4 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 102.89 Мб*

*Управление небольшой фирмой. Релиз 1.2.3.2 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 138.55 Мб*


*Управление производственным предприятием. Релиз 1.2.35.1 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 211.57 Мб*


*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.21.2 
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 162.01 Мб*

----------

valanord (30.09.2011)

----------


## Versia

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.19.9*

_____Обновление 2.0.19.9_______
Скачать здесь: Обновление 2.0.19.9 для бухгалтерии 8.2

_______Вся конфигурация выгружена в cf-файл_______ 
Скачать здесь: Конфигурация 2.0.19.9 *.cf


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" ПРОФ 2.5.31.4* 

_______Вся конфигурация выгружена в cf-файл_______ 
Скачать здесь: Конфигурация 2.5.31.4 ЗУП ПРОФ


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" БАЗОВАЯ 2.5.31.4* 

_______Вся конфигурация выгружена в cf-файл_______ 
Скачать здесь: Конфигурация 2.5.31.4 ЗУП БАЗОВАЯ

----------

Мурати (09.10.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.9.1 (обновление) от 14.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.9.1
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 216.32 МБ*

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.9.1 (установка)*
*Полный комплект поставщика*
http://file-bit.net/0s3i2r45ssq8/UPP...3_9_1.exe.html

----------


## timmiweb

*kdvdima* это ссылка на обновление !

----------


## Nikein

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.9.1 (cf-ник) от 14.02.2011*

*shareflare.net*

----------


## MrRich

*Новый формы отчетности для 1С Предприятие конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.19.1*

_ФСС-4, УСН, ЕНВД, ЕСХН одним архивом_
Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1 | Зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Деньги 1.0.20.1
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать бесплатно 78.44 МБ*

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги” 1.0.20.1*
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
http://file-bit.net/l4tezz1f9sei/mon..._20_1.exe.html

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.31.4 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать 77.97 мб*  <><>  *Скачать бесплатно 77.97 мб*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.14.1 (обновление) от 17.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## yermakov_d

*Набор конфигураций для 1С 8.2* с партнерского диска за февраль 2011 года
*Весь комплект одним файлом:*
letitbit , vip-file , file-bit , shareflare
*Или на выбор:*
file-bit
unibutes

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.19.12 (обновление) от  21.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.19.12 (обновление) от  21.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

larisav7 (28.03.2012)

----------


## forzi

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.19.12 (сохраненная конфигурация - CF в rar + информация для восстановления) от 21.02.2011

Скачать (88 Мб)

----------


## VAU

*Управление небольшой фирмой 1.2.4.2 от 18.02.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать 138.57 МБ*  <><> *Зеркало*

----------


## forzi

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.5 (сохраненная конфигурация) от 21.02.2011 (Тестовая версия)

Скачать (CF + rar + информация для восстановления) (85,2 Мб)


Новое в версии

Добавлена новая форма справки 2-НДФЛ за 2010 год (Приказ Федеральной налоговой службы России от 17 ноября 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/611@); 
Добавлена декларация по налогу на доходы физических лиц 3-НДФЛ (Приказ ФНС России от 25.11.2010 № ММВ-7-3/654@);

Добавлена форма РСВ-1 ПФР в редакции Приказа Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 20.12.2010 № 1135н; 
Добавлена форма-4 ФСС РФ в редакции приказа Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 21.12.2010 № 1147н; 
Реализована возможность включать в состав прочих расходов для целей исчисления налога на прибыль страховые взносы, начисленные на предоставляемые работникам вознаграждения, которые не учитываются для целей налога на прибыль (Письмо Минфина России от 18.03.2010 № 03-03-06/1/144); 
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой для России" версия 1.2.4.2 (установка) от 18.02.2011*

*Полный комплект поставщика*

Скачать / Зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.19.13 (обновление) от 21.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.19.13 (обновление) от 21.02.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.

*Скрытый текст*[SMS]Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2[/SMS]

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.19.12 от 21.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  Проф.      [279.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ytaet8wdk7is/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  Проф.    [31.9 Mb] ―►http://oron.com/esie4knugov1/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

Обновление  Базов    [52.6 Mb] ―►http://oron.com/y094nebdulit/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


_1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ  превращается в
"1С:Упрощенка 8" или "1С:Предприниматель 8" после переключения в соответствующий интерфейс в
Меню: Сервис-->Переключить интерфейс...
_


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.19.13 от 21.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка          [248.70 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/2j9pmomubu2v/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

Обновление      [21.43 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/664dpr5qlsai/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Деньги"
Номер релиза: 1.0.20.1 от 17.02.2011* Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.205

Установка  [80.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/iia2sggc6tv5/Money_8...Setup.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.4.2 от 18.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [142.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ypdw99wrbxra/UprNebo...Setup.rar.html

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.19.12 от 21.02.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать  271.3 Mb*   <>   <> *Зеркало на Турбобит*

----------


## kdvdima

*Конфигурации с Диска 1С для партнёров (февраль 2011)*

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.30.4*
http://file-bit.net/8c7i5khlblhj/HRM....30.4.zip.html

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.30.4*
http://file-bit.net/e5hgyn3vuw7l/HRM_2.5.30.4.ZIP.html

*Конфигурации с Диска 1С для партнёров (февраль 2011)*

*1С:Предприятие 8 (базовая)Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8"Версия 1.6.3.3*
http://file-bit.net/6nr6govfa30m/Bos....3.3..zip.html

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" Версия 1.6.3.3*
http://file-bit.net/z81q8pmupute/1.6.3.3.Boss.zip.html

*1С:Налогоплательщик 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"Версия 3.0.22.1*
http://file-bit.net/7anmjidn8bld/Taxes3.0.22.1.zip.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.8.1*
http://file-bit.net/y8xjf5z3msbg/Ent....8.1..zip.html

*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1*
http://file-bit.net/oegfciksuykr/Cor....0.1..zip.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.1 Версия 2.1.4.1*
http://file-bit.net/ih35ds2dfuut/Con....4.1..zip.html

_Добавлено через 58 секунд_
*Конфигурации с Диска 1С для партнёров (февраль 2011)*

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.2.3.2*
http://file-bit.net/k0fr7n9xcw0a/Sma...2.3.2.ZIP.html

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.1.5.2*
http://file-bit.net/9gnp23wj3bfn/Sma...1.5.2.ZIP.html

*Конфигурации с Диска 1С для партнёров (февраль 2011)*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" Версия 2.0.18.2*
http://file-bit.net/4s04gvzrfssp/Acc....18.2.ZIP.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.Версия 2.0.18.1*
http://file-bit.net/710wlzz78e4f/Acc....18.1.ZIP.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП". Версия 3.0.1.13*
http://file-bit.net/2kgv7maazloi/Acc....1.13.ZIP.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.28.2*
http://file-bit.net/lf4zj2wyfzfc/Acc....28.2.ZIP.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП".Версия 2.0.18.2*
http://file-bit.net/lgh8xnlft3gd/Acc....18.2.zip.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8. Базовая версия Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая)"Версия 2.0.18.2*
http://file-bit.net/tga7xpb97il0/Acc....18.2.zip.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" Версия 2.0.18.2*
http://file-bit.net/ukzxh4wektt9/Acc....18.2.zip.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Версия 2.0.18.1*
http://file-bit.net/siwly6l3pze4/Acc....18.1.ZIP.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.28.2*
http://file-bit.net/omow6tajy2e1/Acc....28.2.ZIP.html

----------

Mr. Vet (15.11.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.6.1 от 22.02.2011 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать 199.9 Mb*   <>   <>   *Зеркало на Турбобит*

----------


## Nikein

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" (обновление) релиз 1.2.4.2 от 18.02.2011*

*www.bitoman.ru*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.6.1 от 22.02.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

Установка     [205.4 Mb] => http://oron.com/68mvz4v6i158/Komplex...Setup.rar.html


*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0  
Руководство пользователя - 4 части, скан., PDF* 

Часть архива 1   [209.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/i7mkfbbasgog/Komplex...part1.rar.html

Часть архива 2   [151.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/n5zwfxjqe4oz/Komplex...part2.rar.html

----------


## yermakov_d

*Набор конфигураций для 1С 8.2* с партнерского диска за февраль 2011 года
Весь комплект одним файлом:
Ссылка на letitbit оказалась мертвой сразу, поэтому её и повторю.
*комплект конфигураций 1С 8.2 за февраль*

----------


## forzi

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.32.4 для 8.2

 обновление  (19,2 Мб)

 CF (37,9 Мб) 


Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая 2.5.32.4 для 8.2 

 обновление (19,2 Мб)

 CF (37,9 Мб)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4  (обновление) от  25.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.32.4  (обновление) от  25.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.32.4 от 25.02.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движок 8.2*

*Скачать*    <>   <>  *Зеркало*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.21.3 (обновление) от 25.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.4.2 (обновление) от 18.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.32.4 от 25.02.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

Установка              [82.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/6ggz3xp8ojra/ZUP_82_...Setup.rar.html

Обновление Проф. [19.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/4dp9i0ysf55e/ZUP_82_..._Prof.rar.html

Обновление Базов. [28.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/v6vt907qmfhn/ZUP_82_..._Base.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Деньги"
Номер релиза: 1.0.20.1 от 17.02.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.205

Установка  [80.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/iia2sggc6tv5/Money_8...Setup.rar.html

Обновление [6.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/79d7rhx48gf4/Money_8...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.4.2 от 18.02.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [142.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ypdw99wrbxra/UprNebo...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  [1.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/z5gsudb2xzya/UprNebo...pdate.rar.html



*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.6.1 от 22.02.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

Установка     [205.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/68mvz4v6i158/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  [39.7 Mb]  ―► http://oron.com/pfegbnh2yzm0/Komplex...pdate.rar.html

----------

knyaz-oleg (10.08.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.6.1 (обновление) от 22.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Proxa

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация   "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.6 (обновление) от 28.02.2011 
Скачать Accounting82_1.6.30.6_updsetup.exe

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.6 (обновление) от 28.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.30.6 (обновление) от 28.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 1.6"
Номер релиза: 1.6.30.6 от 28.02.2011* 

 *Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12*

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.6.28.2, 1.6.29.2._

Обновление Проф.  [20.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/lqw2hwzyywe6/BuhPred..._Prof.rar.html

Обновление Базов. [47.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/wvlq26yg685h/BuhPred..._Base.rar.html

----------


## forzi

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.30.6 (сохраненная конфигурация) для 8.2 от 28.02.2011
 скачать (85,2)

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.6 (обновление) от 28.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.30.6 (обновление) от 28.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.6.1 (обновление) от 22.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало*



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (обновление) от 25.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.32.4 (обновление) от 25.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.21.3 (обновление) от 25.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало



1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.4.2 (обновление) от 18.02.2011

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------


## Proxa

> УПП дайте плиз. 1.3.9.1


Enterprise82_1.3.9.1_updsetup.exe

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.30.6 от 28.02.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + CF (без демки)
Дижок 8.2*

*Скачать*    <>   <>   *Зеркало на Турбобит*

----------


## forzi

Внешняя форма налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций, утвержденная приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.03

скачать для БП 1.6.30.6 (8.2) (4,8 Мб)

скачать для БП 2.0.19.12 (8.2) (4,8 Мб)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.7 (обновление) от 02.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 1.6"
Номер релиза: 1.6.30.7 от 02.03.2011* 

 *Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.12*

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.6.28.2, 1.6.29.2, 1.6.30.6._

Обновление Проф.  [19.99 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/148613091

Обновление Базов. [47.92 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/148618211

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 1.6", релиз 1.6.30.7 от 02.03.2011 (обновление)

letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles


1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия базовая ред. 1.6", релиз 1.6.30.7 от 02.03.2011 (обновление)

letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.7 (обновление) от  02.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.30.7  (обновление) от 02.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.6 (обновление) от 28.02.2011*

*Скачать / Зеркало*



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.30.6 (обновление) от 28.02.2011*

*Скачать / Зеркало*



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.6.1 (обновление) от 22.02.2011*

*Скачать / Зеркало*



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (обновление) от 25.02.2011*

*Скачать / Зеркало*



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.32.4 (обновление) от 25.02.2011*

*Скачать / Зеркало*



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.21.3 (обновление) от 25.02.2011*

*Скачать / Зеркало*



*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.4.2 (обновление) от 18.02.2011*

*Скачать / Зеркало* 



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.7 (обновление) от 02.03.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 1.6.30.7 (обновление) от 02.03.2011

Скачать / Зеркало

*

----------


## forzi

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.30.7 (сохраненная конфигурация .cf) для 8.2 от 2.03.2011

скачать (85,1 Мб)

----------


## Barni

*1С Предприятие 8.2 и актуальные конфигурации (Диск)*
*содержание*
1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия предпрития 1.6.27.1 и 2.0.17.6
1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 2.0.17.7
1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8. Базовая версия 2.0.17.7
1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП 2.0.17.7
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия 1.6.27.1 и 2.0.17.6
1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП 2.0.17.7 и 3.0.1.13
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.12.1 и 1.1.4.1
Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.3.1
1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1
1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот 1.0.8.2
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.7.1
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.29.1
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом",(Базовая) редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.29.1
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом",(КОРП) редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.29.1
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.14.4
Конфигурация "Розница",(Базовая) редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.14.4
Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.1.5.2 и 1.2.2.3
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.21.1
конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.5.4
конфигурация "Управление торговлей" Базовая 10.3.13.2

*shareflare.net*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.5 (обновление) от  04.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.32.5 (обновление) от 04.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.5 (обновление) от 04.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

Скачать / Зеркало

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 2.5.32.5 (обновление) от 04.03.2011

Скачать:
vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles

1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая", релиз 2.5.32.5 (обновление) от 04.03.2011

Скачать:
vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.32.5 от 04.03.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.30.4, 2.5.31.4 и 2.5.32.4._

*Установка *               [114.04 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/159390...32_5_Setup.zip

*Обновление Проф.*  [19.09 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/159369...2_5_Update.zip

*Обновление Базов.*  [28.04 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/159369...UpdateBase.zip

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.32.5
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать c Filebit* <>   <>   *Скачать с Turbobit*   <>   <> *Скачать с HitFile*

----------


## gvter

> *Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.19.12 от 21.02.2011
> Полный комплект поставщика + CF
> Движок 8.2*
> 
> *Скачать  271.3 Mb*   <>   <> *Зеркало на Турбобит*


При скачивании сайт пытался заразить мой комп. вирусом 

Антивирусом NOD32 Обнаруженны угрозы 
http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar	множественные угрозы	соединение прервано - изолирован	Обнаружена угроза при попытке доступа в Интернет следующим приложением: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe.
http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » encode/ISO.class	Java/Agent.AD троянская программа		
http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » encode/KOI.class	Java/Agent.AD троянская программа		
http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » encode/UTF.class	Java/Agent.AD троянская программа		
http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » lang_driver/restore.class	модифицированный Java/TrojanDownloader.OpenStream.NBI троянская программа

----------


## danswin

А хде моно взять для систем 64х?

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", ред 1.2, релиз 1.2.37.1 от 05.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------


## verich

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", ред 1.2, 1.2.37.1 (обновление) от 05.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.37.1 (обновление) от 05.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

> При скачивании сайт пытался заразить мой комп. вирусом 
> 
> Антивирусом NOD32 Обнаруженны угрозы 
> http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar	множественные угрозы	соединение прервано - изолирован	Обнаружена угроза при попытке доступа в Интернет следующим приложением: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe.
> http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » encode/ISO.class	Java/Agent.AD троянская программа		
> http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » encode/KOI.class	Java/Agent.AD троянская программа		
> http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » encode/UTF.class	Java/Agent.AD троянская программа		
> http://zdfjhg.cz.cc/games/tetris.jar » ZIP » lang_driver/restore.class	модифицированный Java/TrojanDownloader.OpenStream.NBI троянская программа


lol :rtfm:
Этот файл скачало много народу и не один скачавший на  вирусы не жаловался.... 

Уважаемый у вас java  обновляется!  
 вы что качаете и откуда ?  у меня нет файлов на http://zdfjhg_.cz_.cc и причём тут java к бугалтерии ?

Вы лучше отсканируйте  *файл* ещё раз! и выложите скрин . 
*Вирусов нет !*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик 8", 3.0.22.1 (установка)*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Налогоплательщик 8" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик 8", 3.0.22.1 (обновление)*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Налогоплательщик 8" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## S_GRAY

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.32.5 от 04.03.2011 Full*

http://letitbit.net/download/27694.2..._Full.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3676..._Full.rar.html

----------


## forzi

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.32.5 от 04.03.2011 для 8.2 (сохраненная конфигурация .cf)

Скачать (37.9 Mb)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплект конфигураций для 1С 8.1 с диска 1С ИТС ПРОФ за март 2011 года*
для 1С 8.2
i-filez
hitfile
turbobit
letitbit
vip-file
shareflare

----------

Ktatna (11.12.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.21.3 
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ 8.2*

*Скачать C Turbobit 113.92 мб* <><> *Зеркало на летитбит*


*Управление производственным предприятием  1.2.37.1
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ 8.2*

*Скачать C Turbobit 218.00 мб* <><> *Зеркало на летитбит*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.23.1 от 25.02.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

Установка     [116.93 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/170626...21.3_Setup.rar

Обновление  [19.80 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/170612...1.3_Update.rar


*1C:Предприятие 8 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.37.1 от 05.03.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [223.89 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/170642...37.1_Setup.rar

Обновление  [16.68 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/170609...7.1_Update.rar

----------


## Tom11

*1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0  2.0.19.12 от 21.02.2011 установка 271 Мб.*

Скачать Acc82__2_0_19_12.rar с getzilla
Скачать Acc82__2_0_19_12.rar с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0  2.0.19.12 от 21.02.2011 обновление 31 Мб.*

Скачать Acc_82_2.0.19.12_Update.rar с getzilla
Скачать Acc_82_2.0.19.12_Update.rar с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 1.6   1.6.30.7 от 2.03.2011 обновление 19 Мб.*

Скачать Acc_82_1_6_30_7_Update_Prof.rar с getzilla
Скачать Acc_82_1_6_30_7_Update_Prof.rar с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 1.6 базовая  1.6.30.7 от 2.03.2011 обновление 46 Мб.*

Скачать AccountingBase82_1.6.30.7_updsetup.exe с getzilla
Скачать AccountingBase82_1.6.30.7_updsetup.exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП" ред. 2.0   2.0.19.13 от 21.02.2011 установка 242 Мб.*

Скачать AccCorp82__2_0_19_13.exe с getzilla
Скачать AccCorp82__2_0_19_13.exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения"   1.0.22.2 от 3.02.2011 обновление 14 Мб.*

Скачать budgetaccounting82_1.0.22.2_updsetup.exe с getzilla
Скачать budgetaccounting82_1.0.22.2_updsetup.exe с turbobit

_Добавлено через 9 минут 48 секунд_
*1С 8.2 "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.5 от 4.03.2011 установка 114 Мб.*

Скачать ZUP2__2_5_32_5.exe с getzilla
Скачать ZUP2__2_5_32_5.exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.5 от 4.03.2011 обновление 19 Мб.*

Скачать ZUP_2.5.32.5_updsetup.exe с getzilla
Скачать ZUP_2.5.32.5_updsetup.exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Управление производственным предприятием" ред. 1.3   1.3.9.1 от 14.02.2011 установка 216 Мб.*

Скачать UPP82__1_3_9_1.exe с getzilla
Скачать UPP82__1_3_9_1.exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Управление производственным предприятием"  ред. 1.3   1.3.9.1 от 14.02.2011 обновление 65 Мб.*

Скачать Enterprise82_1.3.9.1_updsetup.exe с getzilla
Скачать UPP_82_1.3.9.1_updsetup.exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Комплексная автоматизация"  ред. 1.1  1.1.6.1 от 22.02.2011 установка 199 Мб.*

Скачать KA_82__1_1_6_1[1].exe с getzilla
Скачать KA_82__1_1_6_1[1].exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Комплексная автоматизация"  ред. 1.1  1.1.6.1 от 22.02.2011 обновление 39 Мб.*

Скачать KA_82_1_1_6_1_Update.rar с getzilla
Скачать KA_82_1_1_6_1_Update.rar с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.4.2 от 18.02.2011 установка 138 Мб.*

Скачать UNF82__1_2_4_2.exe с getzilla
Скачать UNF82__1_2_4_2.exe с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.2.4.2 от 18.02.2011 обновление 2 Мб.*

Скачать UNF82__1_2_4_2_upd.rar с getzilla
Скачать UNF82__1_2_4_2_upd.rar с turbobit

*1С 8.2 "Розница" 1.0.14.4 от 3.12.2010 установка и обновление 47 Мб.*

Скачать Retail82_1_0_14_4.rar с getzilla
Скачать Retail82_1_0_14_4.rar с turbobit

----------

Natutya (15.11.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" ред. 2.0 версия 2.0.19.12 (установка)*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## VAU

*  Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.32.5 
Движ 8.2*

*Скачать быстро*  | *Скачать с Turbobit* | *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" ред. 2.0 версия 2.0.19.12 (установка)*
http://file-bit.net/1hbri7cj4gta/Acc...setup.rar.html

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.24.1 от 09.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
depositfiles | shareflare | vip-file*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.24.1 (обновление) от  09.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.23.1 (установка)*

Скачать

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.24.1 (обновление) от 09.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Налогоплательщик 8" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.

Скачать

----------


## stalker17

Внешние формы бухгалтерской отчетности организаций (утверждены приказом Минфина России от 22.07.2003 № 67н) с реализованной выгрузкой в электронном виде в формате версии 5.02, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 25.02.2011 № ММВ-7-6/179@3.

Бухгалтерская отчетность  1.6.30.7 для 8.2 Скачать BP16307_82.rar c Getzilla
Бухгалтерская отчетность  1.6.30.7 для 8.1 Скачать BP16307.rar c Getzilla
Бухгалтерская отчетность  2.0.19.12 для 8.2 Скачать BP201912_82.rar c Getzilla
Бухгалтерская отчетность  2.0.19.13 для 8.1 Скачать BP201913.rar c Getzilla

Обработка перехода с 1.6 на 2.0 от 09.03.11 Скачать EXPACC_16_20_v20110309.rar c Getzilla
Отчет по налогу на прибыль 1.6.30.6 (8.1) подходит и 1.6.30.7 Скачать Prib_BP16306.rar c Getzilla
Отчет по налогу на прибыль 1.6.30.7 (8.2) подходит и 1.6.30.6 Скачать Prib_BP16307_82.rar c Getzilla

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.23.1 от 01.02.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10

*Установка*     [107.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/01zs1w6ytoi5/NalogPl...Setup.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.24.1 от 09.03.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10
*
Обновление* [8.63 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/198794...4.1_Update.zip

----------


## yermakov_d

*Конфигурации с дисков ИТС за март 2011 года (для партнеров)*
*На дисках представлены конфигурации*
*для 1С 8.2*
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.29.1 и 2.0.19.12
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.19.10
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия Базовая 2.0.19.10
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия корп 2.0.19.10
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 1.6.29.2 и 2.0.19.12
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.19.13 и 3.0.1.13
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.14.1 и 1.1.5.1
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Управляющий 1.6.3.3
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Управляющий Базовая 1.6.3.3
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Конвертация данных 2.1.4.1
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Корпоративный университет, версия 2.0.1
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Документооборот 1.0.8.1
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Документооборот КОРП 1.1.2.2
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.9.1
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.31.4
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая 2.5.31.4
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.31.4
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Платежные документы 1.0.4.3
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Розница 1.0.14.4
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Розница базовая 1.0.14.4
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Управление маленькой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.2.4.2
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Налогоплательщик 3.0.23.1
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.5.4
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare
Управление торговлей Базовая 10.3.13.2
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare

Весь комплект одним архивом.
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare , hitfile , turbobit

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", ред 1.3, релиз 1.3.10.1 от 14.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.10.1 (обновление) от 14.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.10.1 (обновление) от 14.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.10.1 от 14.03.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [226 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/232750...10_1_Setup.rar

Обновление [63.3 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/232750...0_1_Update.rar

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.10.1
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с File-bit* | *Скачать с Turbobit*| *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------


## dima4ka_63

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.32.5, конфигурация уже в формате CF
http://depositfiles.com/files/h2esog5y0

----------


## maxilove

_Архив конфигураций платформа 8.2:_
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.30.6
Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.19.12
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.19.13
Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.10.1
Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.37.1
Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.6.1
Документооборот 8 КОРП 1.1.2.2
Розница 1.0.14.4
Налогоплательщик 3.0.23.1
Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2
Управление торговлей 11.0.5.4
Управление небольшой фирмой 1.2.4.2
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.32.5

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------


## stalker17

Бухгалтерия 1.6.30.7 для 8.2 Скачать Accounting_1.6.30.7_8.2_upd.rar c Getzilla
Бухгалтерия 2.0.19.12 для 8.2 Скачать Accounting_2.0.19.12.rar c Getzilla

----------


## regina5

налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций, утвержденную приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г.
№ ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.03
Отчет по налогу на прибыль, начиная с редакции 2.0.19.9 (8.2)
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/14881...99_82.erf.html

_Добавлено через 30 минут 46 секунд_
налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций, утвержденную приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г.
№ ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.03
Отчет по налогу на прибыль для релиза 2.0.19.12 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/14885...12_82.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.15.1 (обновление) от 17.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.15.1 (обновление) от 17.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

_Добавлено через 3 часа 6 минут 34 секунды_
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11,  11.0.6.7 (обновление) от 18.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.218.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.6.7 (обновление) от 18.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Versia

Зарплата и управление персоналом релиз 2.5.32.4

________Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf____________

Скачать 2.5.32.4

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.15.1 (обновление) от 17.03.2011*
http://turbo.to/6puh2zmjian8.html
http://file-bit.net/g7h5xwekasv6/ARA...setup.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, 11.0.6.7 (обновление) от 18.03.2011*
http://turbo.to/e317gqc9dbjg.html
http://file-bit.net/9o8659m55jqt/Tra...setup.rar.html

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 
Номер релиза: 11.0.6.7 от 18.03.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 11.0.5.4, 11.0.6.1, 11.0.6.2, 11.0.6.3, 11.0.6.4 и 11.0.6.5._

*Установка*       [179.30 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/299760....6.7_Setup.rar

*Обновление*      [49.54 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/299650...6.7_Update.rar

----------


## VAU

*Управление торговлей 11.0.6.7 от 18.03.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit* | *Скачать быстро*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.7.1 (обновление) от 22.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

pirat-123 (08.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.7.1 (обновление) от 22.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

pirat-123 (08.03.2012)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.7.1 от 22.03.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [209.36 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/325831....7.1_Setup.rar

*Обновление*   [37.43 Mb]  ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/325831...7.1_Update.rar





*Внешние формы налоговой и бухгалтерской отчетности для 8.2, редакций 1.6 и 2.0


Внешние формы бухгалтерской отчетности организаций

с реализованной выгрузкой в электронном виде в формате версии 5.02, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 25.02.2011 № ММВ-7-6/179@3*

для 8.2, редакция 1.6:  http://narod.ru/disk/8132997001/BP16307_82.rar.html

для 8.2, редакция 2.0:  http://narod.ru/disk/8133300001/BP201912_82.rar.html



*Внешняя форма налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций*

утвержденна приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате 5.03

для 8.2, редакция 1.6: http://narod.ru/disk/8132708001/BP16307_82.rar.html

для 8.2, редакция 2.0: http://narod.ru/disk/8133403001/Prib...12_82.rar.html


*Внешняя форма отчета "Форма-4 ФСС РФ"*

для 8.2, редакция 2.0: http://narod.ru/disk/8133635001/4FSS...12_82.rar.html

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация  1.1.7.1
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 
Номер релиза: 1.1.2.3 от 25.03.2011* 

*Установка*  [31.72 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/347629....2.3_Setup.rar

----------


## verich

*1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2. Версия 1.1.2.3 от 25.03.2011*
Внимание! Данная версия конфигурации "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2" предназначена для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" версии 8.2.13.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2 / Зеркало 3

----------


## Alek-nn

*Внешняя форма отчета "Форма-4 ФСС РФ"
для платформы 8.2, версия 2.0:

Скачать*



*Внешняя форма налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций
утвержденна приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате 5.03
для платформы 8.2, версия 1.6: 

Скачать*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*Внешняя форма налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций*

утвержденна приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате 5.03

для 8.2, редакция 1.6: http://oron.com/bal4moxvppf0/prib_bp16307_82.rar.html

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Библиотека стандартных подсистем, версия 1.1.2.3  от 25.03.2011

Скачать:
Letitbit | Depositfiles | shareflare*

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.22.2
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit*<> <> *Скачать быстро*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.2 (обновление) от 25.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.22.2 от 25.03.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигураций версий 1.0.20.5, 1.0.21.3 и 1.0.22.1._

*Установка*     [117.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/per0yqg6o34a/ZiK_Bud...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [18.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/1uqz8vjsuws7/ZiK_Bud...pdate.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.3 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.33.3 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.3 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## dima4ka_63

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 
2.5.33.3 (обновление) от 28.03.2011
конфигурация уже в формаие CFU
http://depositfiles.com/files/571i8nyzw

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.20.8 (обновление) от  28.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Надежда1906 (08.08.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.20.8 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.20.8 от 28.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая", релиз 2.0.20.8 от 28.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.20.9 от 28.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.33.3 от 28.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
shareflare | vip-file


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.33.3 от 28.03.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.20.8 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.20.9 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.20.8
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <> <> *Скачать быстро*




*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.33.3
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*
*Скачать с I-Filez* <> <> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## stalker17

Бухгалтерия 8.2 2.0.20.8 (обновление)Скачать Accounting.2.0.20.8.updsetup.exe c Getzilla
Зарплата 8.2 2.5.33.3 (обновление) Скачать HRM.2.5.33.3.updsetup82.exe c Getzilla

----------


## BusTan

*1C Предприятие 8.2 Текущие релизы (updates и комплекты)* 

*1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия Релиз 2.0.20.8 от 28.03.11 (Update, 37,2 Mb)*
Vip-File
*1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия Релиз 2.0.20.8 от 28.03.11 (CF+CFU+DT, 228 Mb)*
letitbit | Vip-File
*1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом Релиз 2.5.33.3 от 28.03.11 (Update, 18,4 Mb)*
Vip-File
*1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом Релиз 2.5.33.3 от 28.03.11 (CF+CFU+DT, 98,4 Mb)*
letitbit | Vip-File
*1С:Управление торговлей 11 Релиз 11.0.6.7 (Update)*
Vip-File
*1С:Управление торговлей 11 Релиз 11.0.6.7 (CF+CFU+DT)*
letitbit | Vip-File
*1С:Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.7.1 (Update)*
Vip-File
*1С:Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.7.1  (CF+CFU+DT)*
letitbit | Vip-File 
*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой Релиз 1.2.4.2 (Update)*
Vip-File
*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой Релиз 1.2.4.2 (CF+CFU+DT)*
letitbit | Vip-File 
*1С:Управление производственным предприятием Релиз 1.3.10.1 (Update)*
Vip-File
*1С:Управление производственным предприятием Релиз 1.3.10.1 (CF+CFU+DT)*
letitbit | Vip-File
*1С:Конвертация данных 8.2 Релиз 2.1.4.1 от 22.03.11 (Setup, 9,43 Mb)*
letitbit | Vip-File

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.20.8 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*
http://file-bit.net/xwwswpdaoa90/Acc...setup.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.20.9 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*
http://file-bit.net/9zvxs7ey5jb9/Acc...setup.exe.html

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.20.8 (обновление) от 28.03.2011

Скачать



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.20.9 (обновление) от 28.03.2011

Скачать*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 1.0.1.4 (установка) от 28.03.2011 Тестовый релиз !*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.20.9
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.20.8
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.20.8 от 28.03.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.19.12, 2.0.19.13._

*Установка *    [294.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/1bojjwczmmwq/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [38.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/r3tt74walxh7/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [58.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/uz58xwq15iuk/BuhPred...eBase.rar.html

_1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ  превращается в
"1С:Упрощенка 8" или "1С:Предприниматель 8" после переключения в соответствующий интерфейс в
Меню: Сервис-->Переключить интерфейс...
_



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.33.3 от 28.03.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.31.4, 2.5.32.4 и 2.5.32.5._

*Установка *               [83.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/scicb5itbcoz/ZUP_82_...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*  [19.09 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/lgclq72r9vl6/ZUP_82_...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*  [28.04 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/crrx9ytvjlgl/ZUP_82_...eBase.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.20.9 от 28.03.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.19.13._

*Установка*          [262.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/g3s3pup72x61/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [24.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/adurejvd41ps/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

----------


## DaMirka

*   О ПРЕКРАЩЕНИИ ПОДДЕРЖКИ ВЕРСИЙ 1С на 8.1:*
С 1 мая 2011 года обновления типовых конфигураций "1С:Предприятия 8" будут выпускаться только в формате технологической платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.2".
 В связи с этим пользователям типовых конфигураций на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.1" для установки обновлений, которые будут выпущены фирмой "1С" 
*после 1 мая 2011 г., необходимо перейти на платформу "1С:Предприятие 8.2*

Выпуск обновлений для технологической платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.1" в апреле 2011 года планируется по необходимости и только для конфигураций, поддерживающих формирование регламентированной отчетности. 
Данные обновления не планируется публиковать в составе майского выпуска информационно-технологического сопровождения (ИТС) за 2011 год.

----------


## bigbarabum

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.20.8*
*Релиз отозван.*
Причина: При записи документов и справочников в клиент-серверном режиме на платформе 8.2 появляется сообщение об ошибке.
В ближайшее время будет опубликована новая версия.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.20.10 (обновление) от  29.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия Релиз 2.0.20.10 от 29.03.2011 (8.2)*
Vip-File

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.20.10 (обновление) от 29.03.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## Finist

_narod.ru:_

*1С 8.2 "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", обновление, релиз 2.0.20.10 от 29.03.2011*

updsetup_202010.exe

_Обновление предназначано для релизов 2.0.19.12, 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.8_

----------


## stalker17

Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая 2.5.33.3 (8.2) Скачать HRMBase.2.5.33.3.updsetup82.exe c Getzilla

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.20.10 от 29.03.2011 (обновление) 

Скачать:
shareflare*

----------

Артём Ромашихин (10.04.2012)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.20.10 от 29.03.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.19.12, 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.8._

*Установка *    [294.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/w4l4gs6utldw/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*    [38.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/kmeaj4j9skh9/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

----------


## forzi

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.20.8 (сохраненная конфигурация) от 28.03.2011 скачать (92.3 Mb)


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.20.10 (сохраненная конфигурация) от 29.03.2011 скачать (92.3 Mb)

----------


## Nikein

*1С эмулятор ключа защиты версий 8.0, 8.1 
*
инструкция по установке: запускаем , поставится сам. Перезагружаем комп. При загрузке рабочего стола возникнет черное окно, это загружается эмулятор, может висеть до двух минут может и секунд 15. При установке эмулятора вы должны иметь права администратора компьютера.

*www.bitoman.ru*


*1С Предприятие 8.0 ключ защиты* 

еще один эмулятор ключа защиты для 8 версии 1С.

*www.bitoman.ru*

----------


## stalker17

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.20.10 обновление 8.2 Скачать Accounting.2.0.20.10.updsetup.exe c Getzilla

----------


## SJ24

*1С Предприятие 8.2, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", Тестовая версия 1.0.1.4 от 28.03.2011 (установка)

Скачать:
vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП" 2.5.32.4 (обновление) от  28.02.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП" 2.5.33.3 (обновление) от  29.03.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## sitnikus

1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.20

http://rapidshare.com/files/455218159/updsetup.exe

----------


## Versia

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.3

---------Вся конфигурация в *.cf-------------

Скачать ЗУП 2.5.33.3

----------

knyaz-oleg (10.08.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.4.1 (установка)*

Скачать / Зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.5.1 (обновление) от 30.03.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало

----------

Velikiy (19.07.2011)

----------


## BusTan

*1C8.2 8.2.10.77 Portable*

letitbit | Vip-File

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Перезалейте, пожалуйста.Не работает ссылка.


Вот бери Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.20.10
Скачать

----------


## Versia

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Релиз 2.0.30.8

----------------Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf-------------

Скачать 2.0.30.8 проф бух 8.2

----------


## 577

> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Релиз 2.0.30.8
> 
> ----------------Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf-------------
> 
> Скачать 2.0.30.8 проф бух 8.2


это же 20.0.20.8

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Релиз 2.0.30.8
> 
> ----------------Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf-------------
> 
> Скачать 2.0.30.8 проф бух 8.2


2.0.30.8 Это что то из будующего))

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2  Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 
Номер релиза: 2.1.5.1 от 30.03.2011* 

*Установка*        [9.8 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/mg44dg2hdyxa/Konvert...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*  [1.50 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/4g1wdm1cc5z0/Konvert...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.33.3 от 29.03.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигураций версий 2.5.32.4._

*Установка *     [86.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/hzh7gowbzkhx/ZUP_KOR...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*  [8.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/gimf9zvmicpk/ZUP_KOR...pdate.rar.html

----------

Rio2000 (22.06.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

1С:"Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.20, внешняя форма 4-ФСС с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде! от 2.04.2011г
Скачать Зеркало 1
Скачать Зеркало 2

----------


## S_GRAY

*Форма 4-ФСС Для релиза 2.0.20.10*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму расчета по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное социальное страхование на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством и по обязательному социальному страхованию от несчастных случаев на производстве и профессиональных заболеваний, а также по расходам на
  выплату страхового обеспечения (Форма-4 ФСС РФ) (утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 28.02.2011 г. № 156н).
Форма имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 0.3, утвержденном Приказом Фонда социального страхования Российской Федерации от 21.03.2011 № 53.

http://letitbit.net/download/69707.6.../4FSS.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9312.../4FSS.rar.html

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.4 (обновление) от 04.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.4 (обновление) от 04.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.33.4 (обновление) от  04.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 2.5.33.4 от 04.04.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles


1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая", релиз 2.5.33.4 от 04.04.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.33.4
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <> <> *Скачать c Letitbit*

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом Релиз 2.5.33.4 8.2 (CF+CFU+DT)*
letitbit | Vip-File
________________________________________________
Премиум на месяц Letitbit за 1,99 WMZ пишите в личку

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.33.4 от 04.04.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.31.4, 2.5.32.4, 2.5.32.5 и 2.5.33.3._

*Установка *      [83.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/nbbg82j3o4iv/ZUP_82_...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [19.09 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/i4a3oob9ew2g/ZUP_82_...pdate.rar.html 

*Обновление Базов.*  [28.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/tbspecm3arde/ZUP_82_...eBASE.rar.html

----------


## stalker17

Формы 4-ФСС в соответствии с приказом Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 28.02.2011 г. № 156н для 2.0.20.10 (8.2) Скачать 4FSS_BP202010_82.rar c Getzilla
Зарплата и управление персоналом. Обновление 2.5.33.4 (с автозаполнением формы 4-ФСС) Базовая 8.2 Скачать HRMBase.2.5.33.4.updsetup82.exe c Getzilla
Зарплата и управление персоналом. Обновление 2.5.33.4 (с автозаполнением формы 4-ФСС) 8.2 Скачать HRM.2.5.33.4.updsetup82.exe c Getzilla

----------


## S_GRAY

*Бухгалтерская отчетность организаций для релиза 2.0.20.10 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия*

Архив содержит внешние форму бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованную
в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина России
от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н.
В форму бухгалтерской отчетности включены формы бухгалтерского баланса и отчета о прибылях и убытках, используемые для составления промежуточной бухгалтерской отчетности за 1 кв. 2011 г.
Так как на момент выпуска формат выгрузки не утвержден, возможность
выгрузки в электроном виде отключена.

http://letitbit.net/download/07831.0...10405.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6182...10405.rar.html

----------


## Tixxon

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.3 (обновление) от 04.04.2011

Скачать

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.3 (обновление) от 04.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## 27d11

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (setup, Установка)* 

* Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.14.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 03.12.2010*

----------


## SergProfSA

Форма 4ФСС для конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" версия 1.1.7.1  8.2
http://d1990.agava.net/archives/file...82/6072448.htm

----------


## 27d11

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.19.12 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.12.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.26.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.4.6 (Полная)*

----------


## kws

*Внешние формы отчетов "Форма-4 ФСС РФ" для Бухгалтерия,Бухгалтерия КОРП,Бухгалтерия автономного/бюджетного учреждения,Комплексная автоматизация,УПП 8.1/8.2 от 07.04.2011*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 все внешние формы отчетности по состоянию на вечер 07.04.2011.* 
*для конфигураций Бухгалтерия 1.6(2.0)/КОРП/(автономного/бюджетного учреждения), Комплеская автоматизация, УПП, ЗиУП.*

*Платформа 8.2* [23.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/gwp2nh5uter9/ExtReps..._2011.zip.html

Список файлов ―► http://img102.imagevenue.com/img.php..._123_374lo.JPG

----------


## Andryza

*Комплексная автоматизация 10 релиз полный:
http://depositfiles.com/files/6k5gezv6u*

----------


## kdvdima

*Внешние формы отчетов "Форма-4 ФСС РФ" для Бухгалтерия,Бухгалтерия КОРП,Бухгалтерия автономного/бюджетного учреждения,Комплексная автоматизация,УПП 8.1/8.2 от 07.04.2011*
http://file-bit.net/dt9rzizdsvbo/4FS...7.rar.zip.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.3 (обновление) от 04.04.2011*
http://file-bit.net/6oaryxigcpsc/Bud...setup.exe.html

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 2.0.20.8
Полный комплект поставщика + CFU/CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <> <> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", ред 1.2, 1.2.38.1 (обновление)*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

_Добавлено через 2 часа 25 минут 16 секунд_
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.21.1 (обновление) от 08.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Galla (29.07.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.21.1 (обновление) от  08.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.21.1 (обновление) от 08.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.38.1  (обновление) от 08.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало  #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.21.1 от 08.04.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать File-bit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.21.1 от 08.04.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.19.12, 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.8, 2.0.20.9, 2.0.20.10._

*Установка *    [303.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/6h75p16ulds6/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [41.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/l6izvnxdjtz1/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [59.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/bf84awl7s6au/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html

_1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ  превращается в
"1С:Упрощенка 8" или "1С:Предприниматель 8" после переключения в соответствующий интерфейс в
Меню: Сервис-->Переключить интерфейс...
_


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2 
Номер релиза: 1.2.38.1 от 08.04.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [224.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/luqhh1hxafml/UPP_82_...Setup.rar.html

Обновление  [28.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/nci9x1p0twez/UPP_82_...pdate.rar.html

----------

knyaz-oleg (22.10.2011)

----------


## gurev

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" проф 2.0.21.1 (cf) от 08.04.2011

http://ifolder.ru/22876180

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" проф 1.6.30.7 (cf) от 02.03.2011

http://ifolder.ru/22876179

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием  1.2.38.1
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с File-bit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## Игорь 555

Помогите пожалуйста с внешним отчетом 4 ФСС для Бухгалтерии 1.6.30.7 (8.2). brindas66@mail.ru

----------


## stalker17

Бухгалтерия 2.0.21.1 обновление Скачать Accounting.2.0.21.1.updsetup.exe c Getzilla

----------


## Andryza

*Конфигурация Документооборот. Кому нужно качайте:
http://depositfiles.com/files/prkset9i7*

_Добавлено через 49 минут 12 секунд_
*Конфигурация 1с Смета полный релиз:
http://depositfiles.com/files/933kz3wnw*

----------


## Versia

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.21.1 


-------------вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf-----------------

Скачать Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.21.1

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Внешняя форма 4ФСС от 11.04.2011г*
*Скачать 1*
*Скачать 2*

Для релиза Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической
                               платформы 8.2.
                              Версия 2.0.21.1

     Архив содержит внешнюю форму расчета по начисленным и уплаченным
  страховым взносам на обязательное социальное страхование на случай
  временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством и по
  обязательному социальному страхованию от несчастных случаев на
  производстве и профессиональных заболеваний, а также по расходам на
  выплату страхового обеспечения (Форма-4 ФСС РФ) (утверждена приказом
  Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 28.02.2011 г. № 156н).
     Форма имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии
  0.3, утвержденном Приказом Фонда социального страхования Российской
  Федерации от 21.03.2011 № 53.

----------


## yermakov_d

*Конфигурации для 1С с диска ИТС за Апрель 2011 года*

для 1С 8.2

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.30.7 и 2.0.19.12 (установка и обновление)
robofile 
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.19.10 (установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.19.10 базовая (установка и обновление)
Robofile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.19.10 КОРП (установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.30.7 и 2.0.19.12 Базовая (установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.19.13 (установка и обновление)  и 3.0.1.13 (Установка)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.15.1 и 1.1.6.1 (установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Управляющий 1.6.3.3 (установка и обновление + обновление Base-Standart)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Управляющий базовая 1.6.3.3 (установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Конвертация данных 2.1.4.1 (установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Корпоративный университет, версия 2.0.1
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Документооборот 1.0.8.1 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Документооборот КОРП 1.1.2.2 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.10.1 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Зарпалата и управление персоналом 2.5.32.5 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Зарпалата и управление персоналом 2.5.32.5 базовая (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Зарпалата и управление персоналом 2.5.32.4 КОРП (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Платежные документы 1.0.4.3 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
vip-file
oron
Розница 1.0.14.4 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Розница 1.0.14.4 Базовая (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Управление пебольшой фирмой (SmallBusiness) 1.1.5.2 и 1.2.4.2 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Налогоплательщик 3.0.24.1 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.6.7 (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron
Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 Базовая (Установка и обновление)
RoboFile
letitbit
vip-file
oron

*Или весь комплект одним файлом:*

letitbit
vip-file

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.11.1 (обновление) от 13.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.11.1 от 13.04.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [227.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/znao09lia39l/UPP_82_...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [69.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/28sm5s2f2dtd/UPP_82_...pdate.rar.html

----------


## regina5

Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", ред. 1.3	1.3.11.1 (11.04.2011 16:26)

Обновление 

http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/18752....11.1.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.11.1  (обновление) от 13.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало  #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.21.2
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <>  <>  *Скачать с File-bit* <> <> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.11.1
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <>   <>  *Скачать с File-bit* <> <> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## sha777

Выложите, пожалуйста, новый Налогоплательщик.

----------


## nightguest75

> Выложите, пожалуйста, новый Налогоплательщик.


Пост № 543 посмотри, разве не новаяИ?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.6.9 (обновление) от 14.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.21.1 (обновление) от 13.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## limonadka

> Конфигурация 1с Смета полный релиз:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/933kz3wnw


а есть база ТЕР?  по санкт-петербургу...

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.6.9 (обновление) от 14.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.16.1 (обновление) от 13.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alek-nn

*Кладр адресов с диска ИТС для Партнёров АПРЕЛЬ 2011 г.*

*Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2*

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для России", редакция 11, 11.0.6.9 (обновление) от 14.04.2011*
Скачать

----------


## sha777

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" *3.0.25.2* *(Обновление)* от 13.04.2011
*Скрытый текст*http://narod.ru/disk/10032393001/3.0.25.2.rar.html

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 
Номер релиза: 11.0.6.9 от 14.04.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 11.0.5.4 и 11.0.6.7._ 

*Установка*       [179.4 Mb] => http://oron.com/0f2h4bfxc3bd/UT_82_1...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [49.6 Mb] => http://oron.com/qmftj5ebsj21/UT_82_1...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.21.2 от 13.04.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.9._

*Установка*          [263.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/sjui0frzraab/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*       [31.1 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/sjczsjdkzfvj/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.25.2 от 13.04.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10

*Установка*          [115.7 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/icq3kmd19uta/NalogPl...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [12.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/0twrnm63oyka/NalogPl...pdate.rar.html

----------

dobriy0825 (12.10.2011), npocto.sanches (11.11.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.25.2 (Обновление) от 13.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## kdvdima

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.25.2 (Обновление) от 13.04.2011*
http://file-bit.net/oqchf60btxf9/Tax...setup.rar.html

_Добавлено через 6 минут 11 секунд_
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.15.1 (обновление) от 17.03.2011*
http://turbo.to/6puh2zmjian8.html
http://file-bit.net/g7h5xwekasv6/ARA...setup.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, 11.0.6.7 (обновление) от 18.03.2011*
http://turbo.to/e317gqc9dbjg.html
http://file-bit.net/9o8659m55jqt/Tra...setup.rar.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.20.8 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*
http://file-bit.net/xwwswpdaoa90/Acc...setup.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.20.9 (обновление) от 28.03.2011*
http://file-bit.net/9zvxs7ey5jb9/Acc...setup.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.3 (обновление) от 04.04.2011*
http://file-bit.net/6oaryxigcpsc/Bud...setup.exe.html

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.25.2 (Обновление) от 13.04.2011*
http://file-bit.net/oqchf60btxf9/Tax...setup.rar.html

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация *"Конфигурация "ITIL.Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. Стандарт", редакция 1.0" Версия 1.0.5.3* (Установка) *21.12.2010*

*RoboFile*

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

Скачать с Letitbit   | Скачать с File-bit

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0  
Номер релиза: 1.0.16.1 от 13.04.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка *    [207.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/65lchhs0cn00/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*  [27.0 Mb]  ―► http://oron.com/sxkr7sfbcyvi/Komplex...pdate.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.23.2 (обновление) от 18.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.8.1 (обновление) от 18.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.3.1.4 (обновление) от 18.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.1.4 от 18.04.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.2.4.2._

*Установка*  [181.7 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/fzyf4jnq2op8/UprNebF...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [26.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/lzlrulndpa7h/UprNebF...pdate.rar.html


*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.8.1 от 18.04.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [209.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/7gjf6bfabyzy/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [46.5 Mb]  ―► http://oron.com/dibxtbzqpe98/Komplex...pdate.rar.html

----------


## regina5

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 от 19.04.2011 10:03

http://ifolder.ru/23058193

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" (обновление) 2.5.34.2 от 19.04.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" (обновление) 2.5.34.2 от 19.04.2011
Конфигурация в формате cfu*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.34.2 от 19.04.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.32.5, 2.5.33.3, 2.5.33.4 и 2.5.34.1._

*Установка *               [82.08 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/784964...34_2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*            [18.08 Mb] ―► http://www.filesonic.com/file/784964...4_2_Update.rar



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 1.6"
Номер релиза: 1.6.31.1 от 19.04.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 обновление => http://narod.ru/disk/10580745001/updsetup82.exe.html 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 обновление Базов. => http://narod.ru/disk/10584375001/updsetup82.exe.html 





> 1С:Предприятие 8
> Типовая конфигурация
> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6
> Версия 1.6.31
> Новое в версии
> 
>     * Добавлены формы персонифицированного учета ПФР "Сведения о сумме выплат и иных вознаграждений, начисляемых плательщиками страховых взносов - страхователями в пользу физического лица (СЗВ-6-3)" и "Опись документов сведений о сумме выплат и иных вознаграждений, начисляемых плательщиками страховых взносов  - страхователями в пользу физического лица (АДВ-6-4)" для сдачи отчетности за 2010 год. Обращаем внимание на то, что формы персонифицированного учета на момент выпуска типовой конфигурации не были официально опубликованы и реализованы по проектам нормативных актов ПФР.
> 
> Смотрите также
> ...

----------

knyaz-oleg (22.10.2011)

----------


## kovalyoven

Пожалуста дайте ссылочку на 1С: Управляющий 8 для платформы 8.2

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 1.6 релиз 1.6.31.1 (обновление) от 19.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

_Добавлено через 12 минут 30 секунд_
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 (обновление) от 19.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

TigerMouse (16.10.2011), type (03.02.2012)

----------


## forzi

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 1.6 релиз 1.6.31.1 (Cохраненная конFигурация) от 19.04.2011

скачать (85,2 Мб)

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 (Cохраненная конFигурация) от 19.04.2011

скачать (37,8 Мб)

----------


## nick0000

1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" *базовая* ред.2.0 готовая обновленая *до 2.0.22.1* просто распаковать и подключить к базе,110 мегабайт веса качайте тут : http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/19742...v_8.2.zip.html 
Правила использования: для тех кто начинает с нуля или хочет перейти с 1.6 или просто перенести данные и начать работать.:)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.22.1 (обновление) от 19.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

dan900 (13.01.2012), lev1364 (06.10.2011), Надежда1906 (08.08.2011)

----------


## 27d11

*Платформа 8.2.13.219* 
*Скачатьс с depositfiles* 
*Скачатьс с turbobit* 


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 15.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.26.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.28.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.30.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.31.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.19.12 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.20.10 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 08.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 14.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.18.1 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.19.12 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 20.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.14.8 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.7 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.18.2 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.19.10 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.20.9 (обновление, для 8.2)*


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.12.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.13.2 (обновление, для 8.2) от 07.09.2010* 


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.4.6 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.5.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.6.7 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 


* Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.14.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 03.12.2010*

----------

TigerMouse (16.10.2011)

----------


## __anton__

ох как хочется  "Управление торговлей, редакция 11"	11.0.6.9

----------


## daylight

Кто уже успел скачать Управление небольшой фирмой 1.3.1 скиньте ссылку пожалуста

----------


## Businka

> ох как хочется "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.6.9


Смотрите предыдущие страницы:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=551
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=553
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=556
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=558

----------


## nick0000

> ох как хочется  "Управление торговлей, редакция 11"	11.0.6.9


188 мегов готов скачать?
Тогда говори куда заливать.:)

----------


## FORMA

> Пожалуста дайте ссылочку на 1С: Управляющий 8 для платформы 8.2


Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Установку полную, Управляющий стандарт 1.6.4.2 для ТП 8.2.

Очень хочется, чтоб руководство не мешало работать.
:noofftop:

----------


## Skopus

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2  1.6.31.1 (Обновление) от 19.04.2011*
*Скачать |  Зеркало* 

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 Базовая 1.6.31.1 (Обновление) от 19.04.2011*
*Скачать |  Зеркало* 

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2  2.0.22.1 (Обновление) от 20.04.2011*
*Скачать |  Зеркало* 

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2  Базовая 2.0.22.1 (Обновление) от 20.04.2011*
*Скачать |  Зеркало*

----------


## Doctor_RU

1C Предприятие 8.2 *"Электронное обучение. Корпоративный университет" 2.0.1.3*

*RoboFile*

описание тут

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.22.1 от 20.04.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.19.12, 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.8, 2.0.20.9, 2.0.20.10, 2.0.21.1, 2.0.21.2._

*Установка *    [295.7 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/vldeup379mbn/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Установка *    [295.7 Mb] ―► http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbd0...22_1_Setup.rar

*Обновление  Проф.*    [42.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/vznv2sfbvh84/BuhPred...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [42.2 Mb] ―► http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbd0...UpdateProf.rar

*Обновление  Базов. *   [59.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/uejtpf7pleky/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [59.4 Mb] ―► http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbd0...UpdateBASE.rar

_1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ  превращается в
"1С:Упрощенка 8" или "1С:Предприниматель 8" после переключения в соответствующий интерфейс в
Меню: Сервис-->Переключить интерфейс...
_

----------


## forzi

1С:Предприятие *8.2* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.22.1 (*C*охраненная кон*F*игурация) от 20.04.2011

 скачать (92,8 Мб)

Конфигурация предназначена для обновления с любого релиза Бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0, на платформе 8.2

----------


## 999666

Добрый день. Подскажите есть у кого нибудь обновление для перехода с базовой версии на проф для 8.2 релиз 2.0.22.1

----------


## forzi

> Добрый день. Подскажите есть у кого нибудь обновление для перехода с базовой версии на проф для 8.2 релиз 2.0.22.1


Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой  версии на проф для 8.2 релиз 2.0.22.1 скачать (37 Мб)

----------


## j-o-n-n-i

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом БАЗОВАЯ" 2.5.34.2 (Обновление, для 8.2) Дайте пожалуйста, а то все проф да проф.

----------


## ncubo

*Ищу вот это, желательно в одном архиве...*:rolleyes:
01.04.2011 19:31	Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой для Беларуси"	1.2.2.1
11.02.2011 13:21	Конфигурация "Розница для Беларуси" Редакция 1.0	1.0.15.1
02.07.2010 20:11	Конфигурация "CRM ПРОФ для Беларуси"	1.3.3.1
01.04.2011 19:17	Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Беларуси" Редакция 1.5	1.6.24.8
17.03.2011 21:27	Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Беларуси"	2.5.21.5
17.03.2011 16:56	Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Беларуси" Редакция 2.0	2.0.20.1
Буду очень благодарен!!!!!

Срочно надо, просто горю!!!!

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" (проф)
релиз 2.0.22.1 от 20.04.2011 в формате CFU*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" (базовая)
релиз 2.0.22.1 от 20.04.2011 в формате CFU*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## Pek

Добрый день.
Обновил 8.2 до 1.16.31, отчет по прибыли не последний, может кто сможет выложить внешний?

----------


## nick0000

> Добрый день.
> Обновил 8.2 до 1.16.31, отчет по прибыли не последний, может кто сможет выложить внешний?


Так подробнее можно? Вам нужен регламентированный отчет Который называется Налоговая декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций?
или что?

Вот тут http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/19886...tnost.erf.html форма №1 и № 2 это внешний отчет сделанный из 2.0.22.1 платформа 8.2.
Попробуйте подключить через меню файл. Должно пойти.
А вот Налоговая декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/19887...ibyil.erf.html

----------


## Pek

Да, нужен внешний регламентированный отчет Налоговая декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций.
Ссылка не видна, подредактируйте пжл.
Спасибо, все ок.

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.8.1 (обновление) от 18.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.22.2 от 20.04.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.19.13, 2.0.20.9, 2.0.21.2._

*Установка*          [263.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/is6dgae4qade/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Установка*          [263.9 Mb] ―► http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbd5...22.2_Setup.rar 

*Обновление*      [32.2 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/g212p4x5ca4g/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление*      [32.2 Mb] ―► http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbd5...2.2_Update.rar



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.23.2 от 21.04.2011* 

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигураций версий 1.0.21.3, 1.0.22.2 и 1.0.22.3.._

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

*Обновление*   [16.7 Mb] => http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbd5...3.2_Update.rar

----------

supertorg (21.07.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Бухгалтерская отчетность организаций для релиза 2.0.22.1 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия (8.2).*

Архив содержит внешнюю форму бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованную
в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина России
от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н.
В форму бухгалтерской отчетности включены формы бухгалтерского баланса и отчета о прибылях и убытках, используемые для составления промежуточной бухгалтерской отчетности за 1 кв. 2011 г.

     Исправления в текущей версии отчета:
     -Исправлены выявленные ошибки

http://letitbit.net/download/07831.0...10405.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7775...21_82.rar.html

_Добавлено через 14 часов 8 минут 31 секунду_

Прошу прощенья ссылки указанные выше - это ссылки на бухгалтерскую отчетность для конф. 2.0.20.10

Ссылки на бухгалтерскую отчетность для конф. 2.0.22.1 следеющие

http://letitbit.net/download/68671.6...21_82.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7775...21_82.rar.html

----------


## worksdp

> *Кладр адресов с диска ИТС для Партнёров АПРЕЛЬ 2011 г.*
> 
> *Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2*




ССылки не работают. залейте пожалуйста на другой обменик!

----------


## Bronco

Похоже этот ресурс создан для мотивации купить лицензию... какой релиз (не обновление) не скачаю - либо .efd либо .cab битые после разархивации (7z). А подписался на обновления - завалили дубликатами.
Поделитесь кто-нибудь плиз релизами последними 82 бухгалтерия базовая (2.0.14.8 или 2.0.22.1), *нужна сама ПЛАТФОРМА 82 и упрощенка* вообще. Апдейты вроде нормально "идут". Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Versia

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.22.2 от 20.04.2011

------Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf---------

Скачать с депозита 2.0.22.2 проф

----------


## freelab

> Похоже этот ресурс создан для мотивации купить лицензию... какой релиз (не обновление) не скачаю - либо .efd либо .cab битые после разархивации (7z). А подписался на обновления - завалили дубликатами.
> Поделитесь кто-нибудь плиз релизами последними 82 бухгалтерия базовая (2.0.14.8 или 2.0.22.1), *нужна сама ПЛАТФОРМА 82 и упрощенка* вообще. Апдейты вроде нормально "идут". Спасибо заранее!


Бред всё всегда работает, что-то с компьютером у Вас, я установил всё по и все обновления всё летает!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
> Номер релиза: 2.0.22.2 от 20.04.2011
> 
> ------Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf---------
> 
> Скачать с депозита 2.0.22.2 проф


Это для 8.1, не в том месте выложили:)

----------


## VAU

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.23.2
Полный комплект поставщика (без демок)
Движ. 8.2


*Скачать с Turbobit 35.17 mb* <><>  *Скачать с Letitbit 35.17 mb*

----------


## nick0000

> Похоже этот ресурс создан для мотивации купить лицензию... какой релиз (не обновление) не скачаю - либо .efd либо .cab битые после разархивации (7z). А подписался на обновления - завалили дубликатами.
> Поделитесь кто-нибудь плиз релизами последними 82 бухгалтерия базовая (2.0.14.8 или 2.0.22.1), *нужна сама ПЛАТФОРМА 82 и упрощенка* вообще. Апдейты вроде нормально "идут". Спасибо заранее!


В последней версии вообще существует выбор интерфейса...если вы не в курсе. Платформа это просто оболочка.Если вам нужно поставить платфрму 8.2 тогда идите в ветку про 8.2,там все просто валяется,на дороге.И никто с вас никаких денег не просит! Если просили тогда укажите КТО именно.А устраивать тут троллинг ВАМ не позволят.
Вот причина всех ужасов про 1С,вам кто то предлагал купить эти конфигурации? ТУТ? Скажите кто. Вам нужно 8.2 бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ? Вот вам последняя конфа 2.0.22.1
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/20071...v_8.2.zip.html 
только извините больше 111 мегов зато открывайте и вперед.И если вы этот файл не скачаете тогда я к вам сам прийду и горло перережу:-0.ЭТО ФОРУМ сделан чтобы помогать а не исполнять прихоти

----------

Софья_О (17.07.2011)

----------


## Businka

> Кто уже успел скачать Управление небольшой фирмой 1.3.1 скиньте ссылку пожалуста


http://webfile.ru/5281790

----------


## stalker17

Бухгалтерия 1.6.31.1 для 8.2    Accounting.1.6.31.1.updsetup82.exe
Бухгалтерия 2.0.21.1 для 8.2    Accounting.2.0.21.1.updsetup82.exe
Бухгалтерия 2.0.22.1 для 8.2    Accounting.2.0.22.1.updsetup82.exe
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.33.3 для 8.2    HRM.2.5.33.3.updsetup82.exe
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.33.4 для 8.2    HRM.2.5.33.4.updsetup82.exe
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.34.2 для 8.2    HRM.2.5.34.2.updsetup82.exe

----------

CemLena (12.07.2011)

----------


## LyKa

> ССылки не работают. залейте пожалуйста на другой обменик!


ну вы блин даете... http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1571

----------


## 27d11

*Платформа 8.2.13.219* 
*Скачатьс с depositfiles* 
*Скачатьс с turbobit* 


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 15.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.26.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.28.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.30.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.31.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.19.12 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.20.10 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 08.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 14.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.18.1 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.19.12 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 20.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.14.8 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.7 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.18.2 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.19.10 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.20.9 (обновление, для 8.2)*


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.12.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.13.2 (обновление, для 8.2) от 07.09.2010* 


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.4.6 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.5.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.6.7 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 


* Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.14.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 03.12.2010*

----------

TigerMouse (14.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С: Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация *"Центр Управления Производительностью" 2.0.4.11*
*RoboFile*

Описание тут

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", ред 1.2, 1.2.39.1 (обновление)*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5  
Версия 2.5.32.4 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Конвертация данных, редакция 2.1  
Версия 2.1.4.1 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5 
Версия 2.5.32.4 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Конвертация данных, редакция 2.1 
Версия 2.1.4.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5 
Версия 2.5.32.5 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5 
Версия 2.5.32.5 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5  
Версия 2.5.32.5 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Налогоплательщик, редакция 3.0  
Версия 3.0.24.1 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0  
Версия 2.0.19.13 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей (базовая), редакция 10.3 
Версия 10.3.13.2 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 
Версия 2.5.32.5 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Налогоплательщик, редакция 3.0 
Версия 3.0.24.1 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6  
Версия 1.6.30.7 ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 
Версия 2.0.19.12 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 
Версия 1.6.30.7 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0  
Версия 2.0.19.10 УСТАНОВКА*

Скачать

----------


## Alexeym1980

*бух.авт.учреждения 2.0.22.2 (обновление)*
для 8.2 http://oron.com/ahctrx06v3cv/Account...2_upd.exe.html

----------


## tebten

нужно обновление ББУ(бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения) 1.0.20.3
вверху не скачивается. на всех заркалах файл не обнаружен

----------


## VAU

> нужно обновление ББУ(бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения) 1.0.20.3
> вверху не скачивается. на всех заркалах файл не обнаружен


*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.20.3 от 19.11.10 г. 
(setup) для 8.2*

*Скачать с Turbobit*


*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.18.1 от 15.11.10 г. 
(setup) для 8.2*

*Скачать с Letitbit*

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1/25.04.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*  by hawkhawk

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## LA1001

Добрый день. Обновил платформу до последней. Обновил бухгалтерию до последней 2.0.22.1, прикрепил внешнюю печатную форму "бухгалтерская отчетность с 2011 года"
при нажатии на кнопку "заполнить" выдается:
"Для данной формы регламентированной отчетности не рекомендуется использовать функцию автоматического заполнения по данным информационной базы.


Бухгалтерская отчетность.
Утверждена приказом Минфина России от 02.07.2010 г. №66н.

Дополнительная информация:
Если в параметрах учетной политики организации не указано применение ПБУ 18/02, то происходит отражение суммы налога на прибыль одновременно по строке 2410 и 2460, вследствие чего искажаются данные о чистой прибыли."
что-то надо еще обновить? Спасибо.

----------


## S_GRAY

[*B]Бухгалтерская отчетность организаций для релиза 2.0.22.1 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия (8.2) от 26.04.2011*

 Архив содержит внешнюю форму бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованную
 в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина России
 от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н.
 В форму бухгалтерской отчетности включены формы бухгалтерского баланса и отчета о прибылях и убытках, используемые для составления промежуточной бухгалтерской отчетности за 1 кв. 2011 г.

 Исправления в текущей версии отчета:
 -Исправлены выявленные ошибки

http://letitbit.net/download/38194.3...21_82.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0586...21_82.rar.html

----------


## kmq1

> 188 мегов готов скачать?
> Тогда говори куда заливать.:)


А можно залить  Конфигурацию (установочную) "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" Номер релиза: 11.0.6.9 от 14.04.2011 на http://depositfiles.com/ плиз!!!

----------


## nick0000

> А можно залить  Конфигурацию (установочную) "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" Номер релиза: 11.0.6.9 от 14.04.2011 на http://depositfiles.com/ плиз!!!


http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/upvdot3e0 вот тут только 11.0.4.6
счас заливаю 11.0.6.9 ждите...:):) примерно 100 секунд...

_Добавлено через 23 минуты 9 секунд_
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/20509...Setup.rar.html
для *kmq1*

----------


## vitamina

Тем кто еще не перешел на Бухгалтерию 2.0 на infostart.ru разработана внешняя форма:
*Баланс и отчет о прибылях и убытках по новой форме для Бухгалтерия 1.6.30.7 (работает и для 1.6.31.1)* 
для платформы 8.1 и 8.2 (0.7 Мб)

*Скачать*
_Сначала надо зарегистрировать отчет через Отчеты -> Справочники -> Регламентированные отчеты и здесь в папку Бухгалтерская отчетность надо добавить этот новый отчет. Ну а затем идем в Отчеты -> Регламентированные отчеты и там создаем отчет, затем Заполнить, изменяем единицы измерения на руб. и Печатаем либо выгружаем._. Правда при регистрации в 1.6.31.1 ругается, но вроде подцепляется.

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С Предприятие 8.2 *Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем" 1.1.3.1*

*RoboFile*

1С Предприятие 8.2 *Конфигурация "Расширение для карманных ПК" 8.2.4.8*

*RoboFile*

1С Предприятие 8.1 *Конфигурация "Розница 8. Салон оптики" 1.0.14.3*

*RoboFile*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2" Версия 1.1.3.1* 
Внимание! Данная версия конфигурации "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2" предназначена для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" версии 8.2.13.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## Gosh

:offtopic: предлжение для администрации и модераторов: убрать благодарности и перечень конфиг под спойлер, дабы не разрасталось количество страниц ветки.

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "1С Деньги" 1.0.21.1 (обновление) от 28.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## Versia

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 15.04.2011

-------------Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf ------------

Скачать ЗУП 2.5.34.2 с депозита
Скачать ЗУП 2.5.34.2 с летитбита

----------


## Ирусик3008

> *1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2  1.6.31.1 (Обновление) от 19.04.2011*
> *Скачать |  Зеркало* 
> 
> *1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 Базовая 1.6.31.1 (Обновление) от 19.04.2011*
> *Скачать |  Зеркало* 
> 
> *1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2  2.0.22.1 (Обновление) от 20.04.2011*
> *Скачать |  Зеркало* 
> 
> ...


это то что нужно для 8.2 !!! СПАСИБО!!

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С:Предприятие 8.2 *Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет". Версия 2.2.4.5 от 14.04.2011* (установка)

*RoboFile*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.23.1 (обновление)*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## kaiser09

обновление Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 1.3.12.1 от 29.04.2011

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", ред 1.3, 1.3.12.1 (обновление) от 29.04.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

BadCRC (28.03.2013)

----------


## BigGleb

> *1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "1С Деньги" 1.0.21.1 (обновление) от 28.04.2011*
> 
> Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2


*Не обновляется с этого файла!!!*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "1С Деньги" 1.0.21.1 (полный комплект + CF) от 28.04.2011*
Если не обновляется с предыдущего поста

Скачать

Качать любым торент-клиентом

----------


## DAFT-7

*Обновления для конфигураций 1С с диска ИТС -- МАЙ 2011*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия*, версия 1.6.31.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия*, версия 2.0.22.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения*, версия 2.0.20.9
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения* (базовая), версия 2.0.20.9
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП*, версия 2.0.20.9
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия* (базовая), версия 1.6.31.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия* (базовая), версия 2.0.22.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*, версия 2.0.22.2
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Комплексная автоматизация*, версия 1.0.16.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Комплексная автоматизация*, версия 1.1.8.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Конвертация данных*,версия 2.1.5.1
Установка: http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net
Обновление: http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом*, версия 2.5.34.2
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом* (базовая), версия 2.5.34.2
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП*, версия 2.5.34.2
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Налогоплательщик*, версия 3.0.25.2
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление небольшой фирмой*, версия 1.3.1.4
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление производственным предприятием*, версия 1.2.38.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление производственным предприятием*, версия 1.3.11.1
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление торговлей*, версия 11.0.6.9
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

----------

sunkatty (21.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Деньги/1.0.21.1/28.04.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.21.2
Полный комплект поставщика + CF
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.11.1
Полный комплект поставщика
Движ. 8.2*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## stalker17

Управление торговлей, установка 11.0.4.6  Trade82_11.0.4.6_setup.rar
Управление торговлей, обновление 11.0.5.4  Trade82_11.0.5.4_updsetup.exe
Управление торговлей, обновление 11.0.6.9  Trade82_11.0.6.9_updsetup.exe

----------


## yermakov_d

*1С 8.2 Конфигурации*
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.22.1*
RoboFile.ru
letitbit
vipfile
turbobit
Управление торговлей 11.0.6.9
Letitbit
vipfile
RoboFile.ru
turbobit
Управление небольшой фирмой 1.3.1.4
turbobit
RoboFile.ru
Letitbit
vipfile
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.34.2
turbobit
Letitbit
vipfile
RoboFile.ru

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация *"Аренда и управление недвижимостью" 2.0.16.1 (29.04.2011)*

*FileSonic*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги"
Номер релиза: 1.0.21.1 от 28.04.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13
*
Установка*  [80.9 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ty1zy5kmssq7/Money_8...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [5.1 Mb]  ―► http://oron.com/cayrgxrjhsn4/Money_8...pdate.rar.html


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.12.1 от 29.04.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [227.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/m14ymskm95nz/UPP_82_...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [60.7 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/pnjlsf0qdp3w/UPP_82_...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.24.1 от 29.04.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82

*Установка*     [36.7 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/nm9h2cuqvx9c/ZiK_Bud...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [2.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/jrrd7slynzoc/ZiK_Bud...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Пoдpядчик стpoитeльствa 4.0. Управлениe финaнcaми" 
Номер релиза: 2.0.3.1 от 26.04.2011* 

 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*         [215.7 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/vagvzbfhs0p0/PodrStr...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [35.6 Mb]  ―►http://oron.com/qkxljjap7z37/PodrStr...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", редакция 2.0
Номер релиза: 2.0.3.2 от 26.04.2011* 

 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [204.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/pp401is41ti5/BuhStrO...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [81.6 Mb]  ―► http://oron.com/5is9pn68yxzu/BuhStrO...pdate.rar.html

----------

myk (13.07.2011), savoi (08.01.2012)

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", версия 2.0.23.5 от 03.05.2010 Тестовая*

*Новое в версии*
*Скрытый текст*Автоматизировано формирование комплекта документов регулярной отчетности в ПФР и документов для оформления пенсии;Упрощена работа с банковскими документами;Регламентированная отчетностьВыгрузка в электронном виде Заявления о ввозе товаров и уплате косвенных налогов (в редакции, принятой Протоколом от 11.12.2009 "Об обмене информацией в электронном виде между налоговыми органами государств - членов таможенного союза об уплаченных суммах косвенных налогов") в формате версии 5.01, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 24.01.2011№ ММВ-7-6/25@.a.Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

Обновление: ~ 24 Mb

http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net | http://hotfile.com

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.12.1/29.04.2011
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать с Turbobit  221.54 mb*

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения1.0.24.1/29.04.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика без демки*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## Mores

Ловим бюджет Версия 1.0.22

Установка --> *http://depositfiles.com/files/x9wo0lzk4*

----------


## Mores

> Выложи еще раз только не на дипозите, немогу с него скачать. Спасибо!


Еще разок бюджет 1.0.22
budget_1.0.22.2.rar

----------


## dozy

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.2.3
ссылка

----------


## Doctor_RU

> ссылки не работают, походу файл удалили


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия", версия 2.0.22.1*

*FileSonic*

----------


## yermakov_d

*Набор типовых конфигураций (Установки и обновления) с дисков 1С ИТС для партнеров за май 2011 года*
Для 1С 8.2
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.22.1
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.20.9
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия (базовая) 2.0.20.9
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия КОРП 2.0.20.9
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая) 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.22.1
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.22.2 и 3.0.1.13
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File

Управляющий 1.6.3.3
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Управляющий (базовая) 1.6.3.3
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Корпоративный университет 2.0.1
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Документооборот 1.0.8.1
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Документооборот КОРП 1.1.2.2
shareflare
Vip-File
RoboFile

Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.11.1
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.34.2
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Зарплата и управление персоналом (базовая) 2.5.34.2
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.34.2
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Платежные документы 1.0.4.3
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File

Розница 1.0.14.4
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File

Розница (базовая) 1.0.14.4
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File

Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.1.4
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File

Налогоплательщик 3.0.25.2
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile
Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.6.9
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile
Управление торговлей (Базовая) 10.3.13.2 
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File
RoboFile

Или обдним архивом 
shareflare
Letitbit
Vip-File

----------

fil_and (26.08.2011)

----------


## nataly290361

Диск 1С ИАС Консалтинг май 2011 г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/mlfzwcqmz

Обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/p3ip6wwu4

Обновления для 1С 8.2 версии 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/zf62e4aap

Базовые и проф обновления для 1С 8.1 версии 1.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/ctbeat1kp

Обновления и отчетность для 1С 7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/u9hxzx94k

Последние обновления:
1.6.31.1 для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mijc7riqm
2.0.22.2 для 1С 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/2ptzc0kh4
2.5.33.4 ЗП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/havhh14je
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/czhoizkss
10.3.10.4 Торговля для 1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/zlhygamgn
1.6.31.1 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/rcyw17hde
2.0.22.1 для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/6k0p81zxb
2.5.34.2 ЗП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/jm9eup1lb
1.2.38.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kbv64ln4w
1.3.11.1 УПП для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/id0q2a2mz
11.0.6.9 Торговля для 1С 8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/xz5tjwdnf

----------

OlegSh (15.08.2011)

----------


## dozy

> а на letitbit ссылки нету?:blush:


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения"
Версия 1.0.2
+
Налоговая декларация по налогу на добычу полезных ископаемых
Для релиза 1.0.2.3
+
Версия правил конвертации данных 1.22.2.6

ссылка1 ссылка2

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" Базовая
Версия 1.0.2
+
Налоговая декларация по налогу на добычу полезных ископаемых
Для релиза 1.0.2.3
+
Версия правил конвертации данных 1.22.2.6

ссылка1 ссылка2

----------


## VAU

*Упpaвляющий ПРOФ/1.1.3.4/03.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><>  *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Розница/2.0.2.6/06.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + TradeWare
(авторская сборка)*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия КОРП 2.0.20.9*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.22.1*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать*

*Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.20.9*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 2.0
Номер релиза: 2.0.2.6 от 06.05.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*     [254.9  Mb] ―► http://oron.com/epasa1kg3iki/ROZN_2....Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [124.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/22xy3953zzdf/ROZN_2....pdate.rar.html

----------


## Doctor_RU

1C 8.2 *КAМИН: "Рaсчет зарaботной плaты" 3.0.44.4 (11.05.2011) установка*

*RoboFile*

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1C 8.2 КAМИН: "Рaсчет зарaботной плaты" 3.0.44.4 от 11.05.2011г.*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## verich

*1С Рарус. Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто Автосервис + Автозапчасти" 4.1.01.11* 

*Платформа:* 8.2
*Размер:* 38.96 Mb
*Тип:* CF
*Защита:* СНЯТА

Скачать / Зеркало

----------

rebel032 (30.07.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Херню всякую понаписывали 
> не одна ссылка неработает
> вернее работает только платить надо
> Большое спасибо


может ты просто качать не умеешь? Везде есть возможность скачать бесплатно но медленно, лтбо быстро и за деньги!

----------


## Gendalfn

Нет такой конфигурации в списке... где можно найти?

1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет

----------


## nataly290361

> может ты просто качать не умеешь? Везде есть возможность скачать бесплатно но медленно, лтбо быстро и за деньги!


А может ссылки заменили? Это возможно?

----------


## vitamina

> А может ссылки заменили? Это возможно?


Кто бы из менял. Никогда такого не встречал.

----------


## nataly290361

Последние конфигурации релизов Проф,Зарплата,УПП,Торговля
1С7.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/hm1z4psg9
1С8.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/kcroukxpw

1С8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/rvkfx0hhn

----------


## Kseniya

Поделитесь пож-та у кого есть...Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", ред. 1.0	1.0.24.1

----------


## Marita

Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ, редакция 2.0 есть у кого? Пожалуйста

----------


## alexsandrinia

где найти все обновления для Бухгалтерии ред.2.0 Предприятия 8.2?

----------


## Marita

смотри выше , модератор выложил почти все, остальное по форуму

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.9.1 от 13.05.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [211.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/ki5owj5yfick/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [39.0 Mb]  ―► http://oron.com/nwx6srx347sy/Komplex...pdate.rar.html

----------


## L666

Подскажите пожалуйста. У меня 1С Упрощенка базовая на 8.1 мне нужно перейти на 1С:Упрощенка 8 базовая ред. 2.0.22.1 для 8.2. У кого есть конфигурация 1С:Упрощенка 8 ред. 2.0.22.1 базоваяИИИИИ ООООчень нужно

----------


## sha777

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация *"Консолидация" ПРОФ, редакция 2.0.2.6*
https://rapidshare.com/files/661438645/2.0.2.6.cf

----------


## nick0000

> Подскажите пожалуйста. У меня 1С Упрощенка базовая на 8.1 мне нужно перейти на 1С:Упрощенка 8 базовая ред. 2.0.22.1 для 8.2. У кого есть конфигурация 1С:Упрощенка 8 ред. 2.0.22.1 базоваяИИИИИ ООООчень нужно


Что вы паникуете? Ставьте платформу 8.2 и просто открывайте вашу базу в конфигураторе.Предложит конвертировать в 8.2 соглашайтесь.Потом обновите вашу конфигурацию до 2.0.22.1.Или сначала обновите а потом переходите.А насчет Упрощенки вым кто сказал что это отдельная конфа? В 2.0 нужно просто выбрать интерфейс.
Вот  вам БП 8.2 2.0.22.1 пустая http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/20071...v_8.2.zip.html

Вот картинка как выбрать интерфейс 
А вот платформа 8.2.13.219 пока такая после 26 мая 2011 г. будет 8.2.14 http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/218590/f/8.2.ZIP.html

----------


## L666

> Что вы паникуете? Ставьте платформу 8.2 и просто открывайте вашу базу в конфигураторе.Предложит конвертировать в 8.2 соглашайтесь.Потом обновите вашу конфигурацию до 2.0.22.1.Или сначала обновите а потом переходите.А насчет Упрощенки вым кто сказал что это отдельная конфа? В 2.0 нужно просто выбрать интерфейс.
> Вот  вам БП 8.2 2.0.22.1 пустая http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/20071...v_8.2.zip.html
> 
> Вот картинка как выбрать интерфейс 
> А вот платформа 8.2.13.219 пока такая после 26 мая 2011 г. будет 8.2.14 http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/218590/f/8.2.ZIP.html


Да вот именно, что никто толком сказать не может. У меня Упращенка 8 базовая. Я ее обновила до 1.6.30.7. Поставила платформу 8.2. И чистую базу 1С Предприятие 8.2.2.0.22.1 базовая А при перебросе данных выпадает ошибка и ничего не загружается.... Отсюда и паника. Работать надо а негде.:confused:

----------


## avddev

> Да вот именно, что никто толком сказать не может. У меня Упращенка 8 базовая. Я ее обновила до 1.6.30.7. Поставила платформу 8.2. И чистую базу 1С Предприятие 8.2.2.0.22.1 базовая А при перебросе данных выпадает ошибка и ничего не загружается.... Отсюда и паника. Работать надо а негде.:confused:


Переходной релиз для 8,1 2.0.17.6 там есть файл обработки переноса данных и вначале переносите все в платформе 8.1 а потом когда данные будут загружены конвертируете ее в 8.2. Вы скорее всего пытаетесь перенести данные из 8,1 платформы в 8.2 Поэтому выдает ошибку т к платформы 1.6 и 2.0 у вас разные.

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 
Номер релиза: 1.1.9.1 от 13.05.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать с Letitbit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*

----------


## nick0000

> Да вот именно, что никто толком сказать не может. У меня Упращенка 8 базовая. Я ее обновила до 1.6.30.7. Поставила платформу 8.2. И чистую базу 1С Предприятие 8.2.2.0.22.1 базовая А при перебросе данных выпадает ошибка и ничего не загружается.... Отсюда и паника. Работать надо а негде.:confused:


Значит у вас 1.6.30.7? Вам нужно открыть вашу базу(1.6.30.7) в конфигураторе платформы 8.2.На вопрос о конвертации ответить утвердительно.
Потом открыть конфигурацию в режиме Бухгалтерии и выгрузить данные в 2.0,лучше через файл.Потом открыть 2.0 пустую в платформе 8.2 и загрузить данные из файла.Учтите если вы будете выгружать данные из 1.6 по варианту"остатки за 2010 г. и документы за 2011 г." при загрузке у вас могут быть ошибки,которые потом придется исправить вручную.Но в этом ничего страшного нет.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 1 секунду_



> Переходной релиз для 8,1 2.0.17.6 там есть файл обработки переноса данных и вначале переносите все в платформе 8.1 а потом когда данные будут загружены конвертируете ее в 8.2. Вы скорее всего пытаетесь перенести данные из 8,1 платформы в 8.2 Поэтому выдает ошибку т к платформы 1.6 и 2.0 у вас разные.


Не вводите в заблуждение людей.Переносить можно не обязательно из 2.0.17.6.Из любого релиза старше этого.Вначале изучите детальнее сам процесс переноса а потом давайте советы.

----------


## daylight

У кого есть Розница 2.0 финальный релиз. Скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## inoks

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация, ред. 1.1" 	1.1.9.1
Описание изменений: http://release.8c1.ru/info/4033/1.1.9.1

----------


## Nikein

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 8.2.2.0.22.1 (Rus)
*
Программный продукт "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" включает технологическую платформу "1С:Предприятие 8" и конфигурацию (прикладное решение) "Бухгалтерия предприятия".

Новое в версии:
Расчет НДФЛ

— Реализована возможность регистрации доходов участников Государственной программы по оказанию содействия добровольному переселению в Российскую Федерацию соотечественников, проживающих за рубежом, а также членов их семей, совместно переселившихся на постоянное место жительства в Российскую Федерацию, в соответствии с законопроектом № 431410-5 "О внесении изменений в статьи 224 и 333.29 части второй Налогового кодекса Российской Федерации и статью 19 Федерального закона "О правовом положении иностранных граждан в Российской Федерации";
Обращаем внимание пользователей, что рассчитывать НДФЛ за 2011 год с доходов граждан РФ — участников программы по добровольному переселению, являющихся нерезидентами, можно будет после официального опубликования закона;
— Реализована справка о сумме заработной платы, иных выплат и вознаграждений, на которую были начислены страховые взносы на обязательное социальное страхование на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством, в соответствии с Приказом Министерства здравоохранения и социального развития Российской Федерации от 17.01.2011 г. № 4;


Регламентированная отчетность
— Реализована поддержка изменений порядка представления страхователями отчетности по персонифицированному учету и страховым взносам в органы ПФР в 2011 году в электронном виде в соответствии с информацией, опубликованной на сайте ПФР по адресу:;
— Выгрузка в электронном виде деклараций об объемах производства, оборота и использования этилового спирта, алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции (в редакции Постановления Правительства РФ от 26.01.2010 № 26) реализована в формате версии 4.01, утвержденном Приказом Росалкогольрегулирования от 14.02.2011 № 39;
— В декларацию по налогу на добавленную стоимость в редакции Приказа Минфина России от 21.04.2010 № 36н внесены изменения в соответствии с Письмом ФНС России от 28.03.2011 № КЕ-4-3/4782@: для указания в разделе 7 добавлены коды операций, не признаваемых объектом налогообложения и освобождаемых от налогообложения НДС;
— В Расчет платы за негативное воздействие на окружающую среду в редакции приказа Ростехнадзора от 28.03.2008 № 182 добавлены коэффициенты инфляции по расчету экологических платежей на 2011 год (1,93 и 1,58);
— Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

Название: 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 8.2.2.0.22.1
ОС: Microsoft Windows 2000/NT/XP/2003R2/Vista/2008/7/2008R2 x86/64
Размер: 287, 25 Mb
Язык: русский
Лекарство: не требуется (используется HASP-ключ платформы 1С 8.2)

*shareflare.net*

*1С Предприятие 8.2 1CD Tools 0.1.4.30*

утилита, позволяющая в экстренных случаях вытащить конфигурацию из базы 1С 8 и сохранить в отдельном файле.
Программа позволяет увидеть структуру таблиц и полей файловой базы 1C: Предприятие 8, просмотреть содержимое таблиц в "первозданном" виде. Дополнительно можно сохранить в файл основную конфигурацию или конфигурацию базы данных, а также отдельно конфигурации поставщика.
Для работы не требует установленной 1С. Соответственно и не нужно проходить авторизацию для доступа к базе.
Файл базы открывается монопольно, поэтому нельзя просматривать базу при запущенной 1С, в которой открыта эта база.

В версии 0.1.4.30:
* Добавлена поддержка 1С Предприятие 8.2
* Добавлена возможность отображения 16-байтных двоичных данных как GUID (опция включена по-умолчанию)
* Добавлена возможность не монопольного открытия файла базы 1CD.

Операционная система: Win 98/ME/2000/XP/2003/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: русский
Лекарство: не требуется
Размер: 11.07 Mb

*www.bitoman.ru*

----------


## Jar

Люди добрые поделитесь конфигурацией 1С PDM Управление инженерными данными очень надо плиз

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.9.1/13.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*


*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>  *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------


## Doctor_RU

1C:Предприятие 8.2 *Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.9.1 (13.05.2011) полная установка*

*UploadStation*

*P.S.* Скорость скачивания во free-режиме *900 Кб/сек.*

----------


## gufero

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите найти конфигурацию 1С: Университет 1.0.2.12
Очень нужно!!
Спасибо!

----------


## dozy

> Поделитесь пож-та у кого есть...Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", ред. 1.0	1.0.24.1


ссылка1

ссылка2

ссылка3

----------


## daylight

У кого есть Розница 2.0 финальный релиз. Скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.3.1.4 (обновление) от 18.04.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Beas (27.01.2012), Света (11.08.2011)

----------


## prot

У кого есть конфигурация "Управление торговлей 11 БАЗОВАЯ". Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## nick0000

> У кого есть конфигурация "Управление торговлей 11 БАЗОВАЯ". Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Пожалуйста http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/20509...Setup.rar.html

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.23.9 (обновление) от 18.05.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

DarandorFF (21.12.2011), Trigger00 (21.01.2012), VictN (06.11.2011)

----------


## prot

> Пожалуйста http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/20509...Setup.rar.html


а это БАЗОВАЯ? или все же ПРОФ.
Потому что смотрю на сайте 1С, а там БАЗОВАЯ только 10.3 редакция.
Звоню в 1С, а по телефону говорят, что у них есть БАЗОВАЯ 11 редакция.

----------


## nick0000

> а это БАЗОВАЯ? или все же ПРОФ.
> Потому что смотрю на сайте 1С, а там БАЗОВАЯ только 10.3 редакция.
> Звоню в 1С, а по телефону говорят, что у них есть БАЗОВАЯ 11 редакция.


А вам что нужна именно базовая? Это же установочная конфигурация а не обновление.Ставьте Проф она лучше.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 13 секунд_
Кому нужно обновление БП базовая 2.0.23.9.Вот тут http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/21997..._23_9.exe.html

----------


## prot

хорошо. спасибо.

----------


## aleecvbard

А есть обновление у кого нибудь Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.9.1И? Не поделитесьИ

----------


## megamonstric

Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1
релиз 1.6.31.1
bitoman

Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2
релиз 2.0.22.1
bitoman

Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.1
релиз 2.5.33.4
bitoman

Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2
релиз 2.5.34.2
bitoman

----------


## Adoms

> У кого есть Розница 2.0 финальный релиз. Скиньте пожалуйста.


 а разве на здесь на 65 странице не финальный? http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11336&page=65 еще штоль новее есть?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 24 секунды_
вот кто нибудь бы с *руководством пользователя по Рознице* бы помог :( тыкаюсь-тыкаюсь, и нихрена нигде в инете нету, и здесь тожа, лень народу сканировать там.... сам конечно тоже лентяй :blush:

----------


## S_GRAY

> *1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.23.9 (обновление) от 18.05.2011*
> 
> Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2


Главным образом, для тех, кто в свое время обновил конфигурацию до релиза 2.0.23.1 вышеупомянутое обновление не пойдет. Предлагаю обновиться через файл конфигурации (2.0.23.9.cf). Напомню порядок обновления:
1. На всякий случай сделать резервную копию информационной базы;
2. Разблокировка всех объектов Меню <Конфигурация> -> <Поддержка> -> <Настройка поддержки> -> Кн <Включить возможность изменения>;

3. Непосредственно обновление Меню <Конфигурация> -> <Загрузка конфигурации из файла>. В качестве загружаемого файла указываем 2.0.23.9.cf. По ходу дела со всем соглашаемся. (Размер файла 96.44 Mb) 

http://letitbit.net/download/36246.3...0.23.9.cf.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7637...0.23.9.cf.html

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 8 Релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.11*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО #1

*1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия Базовая 8 Релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.11*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО #1

*1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП 8 Релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.11*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО #1

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.22.1, 2.0.22.2, 2.0.23.7._

*Обновление  Проф.*    [26.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/etin7cbnli7g/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [43.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/kd3angfokif1/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html

----------

alexmoll (01.08.2011), krushinin2008 (18.07.2011), Uka2010 (12.07.2011)

----------


## SoloDen

*1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 8 Релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.11 (cf, cfu, dt)*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО

*1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП 8 Релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.11 (cf, cfu, dt)*

СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Mila20

Пожалста, Управление Производственным предприятием, конфигурацию посвежей.
И подскажите, пожалуйтса, когда при запуске программы пишутся страшные слова "отсутствует файл базы данных", где этот файл можно надыбать. Новый.
Мне для ЗУПа и УПП. Кровь из носу, как надо.
Спасибо.

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С:8.2 *Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.23.9 (18.05.2010) полная установка*

*UploadStation
FileSonic*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.22.1, 2.0.22.2, 2.0.23.7._

*Установка *    [322.5 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/j4tqsrmr9suw/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [26.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/etin7cbnli7g/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [43.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/kd3angfokif1/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html

_1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ  превращается в
"1С:Упрощенка 8" или "1С:Предприниматель 8" после переключения в соответствующий интерфейс в
Меню: Сервис-->Переключить интерфейс...
_

----------

Galvatron (19.10.2011), koddy (21.10.2011)

----------


## Claus32

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Налогоплательщик 3.0.26.1

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.26.1 (обновление) от 18.05.2011* 

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.22.2._

*Установка*          [281.6 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/227q64eist2y/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [15.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/gbu0x0444uc6/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", ред. 3.0 
Номер релиза: 3.0.26.1 от 18.05.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 3.0.25.2._

*Установка* [120.3 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/gpryd3y38aky/NalogPl...Setup.rar.html
*
Обновление* [4.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/kjr4rtu3lks6/NalogPl...pdate.rar.html

----------

ptr (01.01.2012)

----------


## megamonstric

Бухгалтерия предприятия Хоумнет МСФО 8.2
релиз 3.0.1.5
bitoman

Конвертация данных 8.2
релиз 2.1.3.1
bitoman

Управление торговлей 8.2(управляемое приложение)
релиз 11.0.6.7
bitoman

Управление производственным предприятием 8.2
релиз 1.3.2.1
bitoman

Управление производственным предприятием 8.2
(управляемое приложение, ознакомительная версия или нет не знаю)
релиз 1.3.11.1
bitoman

Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2
(управляемое приложение, ознакомительная версия)
релиз 3.0.1.13
bitoman

Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2
(управляемое приложение, ознакомительная версия)
релиз 2.5.26.2
bitoman

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" , релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия БАЗОВАЯ ред. 2.0" , релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------


## avddev

Конфигурация базовая 2.0.23.9 обновление 18.05.11 http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/22060...setup.exe.html
Конфигурация базовая 1.6.30.7 http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/21077..._30_7.rar.html

----------


## Игорь 555

Помогите пожалуйста с обновлением на бухгалтерию предприятия 2.0.23.7, а то 2.0.23.5 не обновляет на 2.0.23.9. (brindas66@mail.ru)

----------


## stalker17

Управление торговлей, обновление 10.3.13.2  Trade82_10.3.13.2_updsetup.exe
Управление торговлей, установка 10.3.12.3  Trade82_10.3.12.3_setup.rar
Бухгалтерия предприятия, 2.0.23.9 (обновление)  Accounting.2.0.23.9.updsetup82.exe

----------


## Doctor_RU

1C:8.2 *Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.23.9 (18.05.2011)*



*UploadStation
FileSonic
TurboBit*

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика (cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit 313.32 мб* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit 313.32 мб*

----------


## anton.smyslov

Кто-нибудь, скиньте если не трудно BudgetAccounting82_1.0.20.3_updsetup или BudgetAccounting82_1.0.22.2_setup, в выложенной KWS ссылке файл удален.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.25.2 (обновление) от 20.05.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.35.3 (обновление) от 20.04.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Natfim (10.12.2011)

----------


## Garipov

"Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.22 установка
http://narod.ru/disk/13510301001/1_0...Setup.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 56 секунд_
Бухгалтерия 2.0 2.0.23.7 обновление
http://narod.ru/disk/13510458001/2_0_23_7.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 35 секунд_



> Кто-нибудь, скиньте если не трудно BudgetAccounting82_1.0.20.3_updsetup или BudgetAccounting82_1.0.22.2_setup, в выложенной KWS ссылке файл удален.



http://narod.ru/disk/13510301001/1_0...Setup.rar.html

----------

DuD4DuD (25.01.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.35.3 (обновление) от 20.05.2011*

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

TigerMouse (16.10.2011)

----------


## forzi

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом ПРОФ"* 2.5.35.3 (обновление) от 20.05.2011 скачать 7,3 Мб

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом ПРОФ"* 2.5.35.3 (Cохраненная конFигурация) от 20.05.2011 скачать 37,7 Мб

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая Версия"* 2.5.35.3 (обновление) от 20.05.2011 скачать 19,5 Мб

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"* 2.5.35.3 (Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой) от 20.05.2011 скачать 15,3 Мб

----------


## avddev

Конфигурация 1.6.31.1 базовая обновление http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/22116...tup82.exe.html

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Корп 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика (cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <> <> *Скачать с Letitbit*


*Налогоплательщик 3.0.26.1/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Релиз 2.5.35.3 от 20.05.11*
СКАЧАТЬ
*1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая) Релиз 2.5.35.3 от 20.05.11*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО | ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С:8.2 *Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП" 2.5.35.3 (23.05.2011) обновление*

*RoboFile*

----------


## inoks

новые релизы тут:
http://release.8c1.ru/
1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация ред. 2 Проф.	7.70.311	2011.05.23			116
	1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигурация ред. 2.Базовая	7.70.311	2011.05.23			31
	1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"	2.5.35.3	2011.05.20

----------


## SJ24

*1СПредприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.35.3 от 20.05.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles


1СПредприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.35.3 от 20.05.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------

katerynaf (21.09.2011), Marusya (12.10.2011), v24000 (04.08.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.35.3 от 20.05.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.34.2 и 2.5.35.2._

*Установка *               [89.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/5ro2ykbahqch/ZUP_2.5...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*    [7.4 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/exhl6rbyhigy/ZUP_2.5...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*   [20.0 Mb] ―► http://oron.com/karl89gn905k/ZUP_2.5...eBASE.rar.html

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.35.3/20.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.35.3/23.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## Versia

1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Релиз 2.5.35.3 от 20.05.11

-----------------вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf------------
Скачать: Депозит Летитбит

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 

-----------------вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf------------

Скачать: Депозит  
Летитбит

----------

Vital451 (01.09.2011)

----------


## stalker17

Зарплата и управление персоналом. 2.5.35.3 обновление, 8.2  HRM.2.5.35.3.updsetup82.exe
Зарплата и управление персоналом.Базовая 2.5.35.3 обновление, 8.2  HRMBase.2.5.35.3.updsetup82.exe

----------


## inoks

обновление Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.35.3
http://release.8c1.ru/info/2010/2.5.35.3

----------


## kaa1976

Опять засада!
Поспешил обновить бух 2.0.22.1 на 2.0.23.1
теперь не могу найти 2.0.23.7 что бы обновиться до 2.0.23.9
поделитесь 2.0.23.7
Спасибо)), уже обновился через *cf.-ку

----------


## nick0000

> Опять засада!
> Поспешил обновить бух 2.0.22.1 на 2.0.23.1
> теперь не могу найти 2.0.23.7 что бы обновиться до 2.0.23.9
> поделитесь 2.0.23.7


Бесполезно.Уже был топик на эту тему,если бэкапа нет,тогда суши весла.Ну или устанавливай пустую конфу и в нее переноси данные из рабочей базы.:eek:
Ну или если не срочно подождать может 1С что придумает.

----------


## _Cubic_

Кто-нибудь встречал уже сие чудо? Оч хочется на него посмотреть... Хотяб демку какую... :blush:
1С:Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8

----------


## kadet71

> Кто-нибудь встречал уже сие чудо? Оч хочется на него посмотреть... Хотяб демку какую... :blush:
> 1С:Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8


Посмотри тут

----------


## lesss

> Бесполезно.Уже был топик на эту тему,если бэкапа нет,тогда суши весла.Ну или устанавливай пустую конфу и в нее переноси данные из рабочей базы.
> Ну или если не срочно подождать может 1С что придумает.


Всё есть, и всё обновляется, как часы, на 71-й странице лежит  2.0.23.7
Обновлял лично - 2.0.22.1 - 2.0.23.1 - 2.0.23.5 - 2.0.23.7 - 2.0.23.9

Прошу прощения за оффтоп
Просто нечего панику разводить.

----------

comatoz (05.10.2011), Milleroff (16.01.2012)

----------


## SJ24

> Кто-нибудь встречал уже сие чудо? Оч хочется на него посмотреть... Хотяб демку какую... :blush:
> 1С:Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8


ищи, кто-то выкладывал

----------


## klimentjew

Помогите!
Срочно ищу обновления
 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ПРОФ"
 платформа 8.2
 1.6.20.6
 1.6.21.6
 1.6.22.4
 1.6.25.5

----------


## megamonstric

Бухгалтерия предприятия Хомнет МСФО ПРОФ 8.2
релиз 3.0.1.7(2.0.23.9)
bitoman

Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 8.2
релиз 2.0.23.9
bitoman

Зарплата и управление персоналом ПРОФ 8.2
релиз 2.5.35.3
bitoman

----------


## frizzy

Люди, поделитесь пож-та "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" 	2.0.23.5
пересмотрела с 66 -й стр. 2 раза не нашла

----------


## Nikein

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Лекарство (Эмуляторы HASP для платформ х86 и х64)*

Лекарство (Эмуляторы HASP для платформ х86 и х64) Затруднение вызывает только работа с Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
Для этого случая там же универсальный патчер, который работает на всех системах и технологических платформах 1С 8.* 

*www.bitoman.ru*


*1С Предприятие 8.2 1CD Tools 0.1.4.30 ( Софт для бухгалтеров )*

утилита, позволяющая в экстренных случаях вытащить конфигурацию из базы 1С 8 и сохранить в отдельном файле.
Программа позволяет увидеть структуру таблиц и полей файловой базы 1C: Предприятие 8, просмотреть содержимое таблиц в "первозданном" виде. Дополнительно можно сохранить в файл основную конфигурацию или конфигурацию базы данных, а также отдельно конфигурации поставщика.
Для работы не требует установленной 1С. Соответственно и не нужно проходить авторизацию для доступа к базе.
Файл базы открывается монопольно, поэтому нельзя просматривать базу при запущенной 1С, в которой открыта эта база.

В версии 0.1.4.30:
* Добавлена поддержка 1С Предприятие 8.2
* Добавлена возможность отображения 16-байтных двоичных данных как GUID (опция включена по-умолчанию)
* Добавлена возможность не монопольного открытия файла базы 1CD.

Операционная система: Win 98/ME/2000/XP/2003/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: русский
Лекарство: не требуется
Размер: 11.07 Mb 

*www.bitoman.ru*

----------


## Miha09

Пытаюсь обновить конфигурацию с 2.0.22.1 на 2.0.23.9...виснет на Реструктуризация КаталогДанных_Адресный классификатор.....подскажит   что сделать...через cf тоже не обновляет..пишет ошибка (объекты разблокированы!)....

----------


## makc78

> Люди, поделитесь пож-та "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"     2.0.23.5
> пересмотрела с 66 -й стр. 2 раза не нашла


  вот Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" 2.0.23.5 вроде обновление
http://narod.ru/disk/14383497001/BP8...5_upd.exe.html

----------


## avddev

> Пытаюсь обновить конфигурацию с 2.0.22.1 на 2.0.23.9...виснет на Реструктуризация КаталогДанных_Адресный классификатор.....подскажит   что сделать...через cf тоже не обновляет..пишет ошибка (объекты разблокированы!)....


Вариант в конфигураторе есть исправление и тестирование попробуйте запустить. и вначале выгрузите резервную копию (если выгрузиться) Если в  вышеуказанных действиях не будет ошибок то тогда качайте обновление еще раз распаковывайте в другую папку и пытайтесь установить заново.

----------


## Miha09

> Вариант в конфигураторе есть исправление и тестирование попробуйте запустить. и вначале выгрузите резервную копию (если выгрузиться) Если в  вышеуказанных действиях не будет ошибок то тогда качайте обновление еще раз распаковывайте в другую папку и пытайтесь установить заново.


Зависло на том же месте!!!

----------


## avddev

> Зависло на том же месте!!!


резервную копию создалиИ?

----------


## Miha09

> резервную копию создалиИ?


Да, конечно.....пробовал резервную копию 2.0.20.10 обновить до 2.0.23.9..не получается.....до 2.0.22.1 без проблем...дальше не хочет....

_Добавлено через 5 минут 21 секунду_
Создал новую чистую базу 2.0.23.9.....выгрузил из старой 2.0.22.1.....загружаю в новую, так она возвращается к версии базы 2.0.22.1 и опять не обновляется.....что делать подскажите......может есть другой вариант выгрузить данные (выгружал через Конфигуратор Выгрузить базу данных)....

----------


## avddev

> Да, конечно.....пробовал резервную копию 2.0.20.10 обновить до 2.0.23.9..не получается.....до 2.0.22.1 без проблем...дальше не хочет....
> 
> _Добавлено через 5 минут 21 секунду_
> Создал новую чистую базу 2.0.23.9.....выгрузил из старой 2.0.22.1.....загружаю в новую, так она возвращается к версии базы 2.0.22.1 и опять не обновляется.....что делать подскажите......может есть другой вариант выгрузить данные (выгружал через Конфигуратор Выгрузить базу данных)....


Да эт понятно что назад возвращается вы же старую базу закачиваете. Короче резервная копия выгружается эт хорошо.А обновление еще раз скачать пробовалиИИ

----------


## Miha09

> Да эт понятно что назад возвращается вы же старую базу закачиваете. Короче резервная копия выгружается эт хорошо.А обновление еще раз скачать пробовалиИИ


Да, все тоже самое.......
Вопрос, если я сейчас качну полную установку 2.0.29.3...и залью туда выгрузку....версия снова вернется к 2.0.22.1 ИИ?

----------


## avddev

> Да, все тоже самое.......
> Вопрос, если я сейчас качну полную установку 2.0.29.3...и залью туда выгрузку....версия снова вернется к 2.0.22.1 ИИ?


Да будет опять тоже самое. Что то у вас там в крнфигурации не то. Можно конечно попытаться решить проблему через выгрузку базы в хмл формате через обработку, но у вас база выгружается значит особых повреждений в ней нет попробуйте еще. При попытке обновления что сейчас происходит

----------


## Miha09

> Да будет опять тоже самое. Что то у вас там в крнфигурации не то. Можно конечно попытаться решить проблему через выгрузку базы в хмл формате через обработку, но у вас база выгружается значит особых повреждений в ней нет попробуйте еще. При попытке обновления что сейчас происходит


Виснет на одном и том же месте.....
Подскажи как перегрузить через xml-файлИИ.....базу чистую 2.0.23.9 я уже сделал...

----------


## avddev

Обработку поищите ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82.  epf  у меня только для 8.1 есть.В программе файл открыть данную обработку и выгружаете но загружать надо будет в тот релиз  номер из которого выгружали в более высокий по номеру не получится т что базу делайте идеинтичную а потом пробуйте обновить но кажется мы с вами не в той ветке форума общаемся на данную тему а во вторых у вас скорее всего глюк аппаратный т е не связанный с программой.

----------


## 1ccoder_

> Пытаюсь обновить конфигурацию с 2.0.22.1 на 2.0.23.9...виснет на Реструктуризация КаталогДанных_Адресный классификатор.....подскажит   что сделать...через cf тоже не обновляет..пишет ошибка (объекты разблокированы!)....


Интересный очередной баг от команды Нуралиева. Монополизм - зло, бо порождает криворукость! У вас конфигурация снята с поддержки и объекты доступны для редактирования? Конфигуратор -> Конфигурация -> Поставка конфигурации -> Создать файлы поставки и обновления конфигурации -> Имя конфигурации совпадает с.... ДА -> Снимаем галку с "Создать файл обновления", создаем только файл "поставки" -> Снова пункт меню Кофигурация -> Загрузить конфигурацию из файла, выбираем созданный файл поставки -> Сохраняем изменения -> Ваша конфигурация готова к обновлению.

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" , релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

ama (26.10.2011), Zuhra01 (22.09.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.3.9/31.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать*

----------


## Miha09

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Miha09  
> Пытаюсь обновить конфигурацию с 2.0.22.1 на 2.0.23.9...виснет на Реструктуризация КаталогДанных_Адресный классификатор.....подскажит   что сделать...через cf тоже не обновляет..пишет ошибка (объекты разблокированы!)....
> Интересный очередной баг от команды Нуралиева. Монополизм - зло, бо порождает криворукость! У вас конфигурация снята с поддержки и объекты доступны для редактирования? Конфигуратор -> Конфигурация -> Поставка конфигурации -> Создать файлы поставки и обновления конфигурации -> Имя конфигурации совпадает с.... ДА -> Снимаем галку с "Создать файл обновления", создаем только файл "поставки" -> Снова пункт меню Кофигурация -> Загрузить конфигурацию из файла, выбираем созданный файл поставки -> Сохраняем изменения -> Ваша конфигурация готова к обновлению.


Вы вообще читали свое сообщениеИИ?.....советую повнимательнее перечитать!

----------


## inoks

свежее
http://release.8c1.ru
1С:Налогоплательщик 7.7 Обновление	7.70.239	2011.05.31	 5
1С:Налогоплательщик 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация	7.70.239	2011.05.31	 6
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.2	7.70.645	2011.0

----------


## dima4ka_63

> *1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" , релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011 (обновление)*
> 
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*


Добавил ещё
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия БАЗОВАЯ ред. 2.0" , релиз 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## Nikein

*Комплект последних актуальных конфигураций для 1С Предприятия 8.х*

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.11.1 от 11.04.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП 8 Релиз 2.0.23.9 (установка) от 18.05.11*

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Бухгалтерия Предприятия 8 Релиз 2.0.23.9 (установка) от 18.05.11*

*shareflare.net*


1*С : Документооборот КОРП релиз 1.1.3.9 от 31.05.2011* 

*shareflare.net*


*Элемент управления «1С:Печать штрихкодов» - 8.0.14.2*

*shareflare.net*


*Элемент управления «1С:Сканер штрихкода» - 8.0.8.4* 

*www.bitoman.ru*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Управление торговлей Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.6.9 от 14.04.2011* 

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Управление торговлей Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.6.9 от 14.04.2011 (Обновление)*

*shareflare.net*


*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" 2.0.16.1 от 29.04.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 1.0.2.3 от 29.04.2011*

*shareflare.net*

----------

SMitin (27.07.2011)

----------


## regina5

Управление производственным предприятием, обновление, 1.3.13.1 от 31 мая 2011 года

http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/22778...pdate.rar.html

----------


## VAU

*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.3.9/31.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

Скачать с Letitbit

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.2.3/29.04.2011
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.13.1 (обновление) от 31.05.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## габриель

Всем добрый день.У меня сейчас 7,7 Предприятие,а где бы мне скачать 8-ку.хотябы чтобы попробывать?За ранее спасибо!

----------


## stas_kidrov

> Всем добрый день.У меня сейчас 7,7 Предприятие,а где бы мне скачать 8-ку.хотябы чтобы попробывать?За ранее спасибо!


Совсем рядом лежит
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=43698

_Добавлено через 10 минут 26 секунд_
Поделитесь у кого есть "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.3.2", вчера уже вышла в свет :)

----------


## arhspi

> Поделитесь у кого есть "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.3.2", вчера уже вышла в свет


тоже хочется.. :)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.13.1 (обновление) от 31.05.2011 в формате CFU (60мб)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.13.1 (обновление) от 31.05.2011  (61мб)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С:8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.13.1 от 31.05.2011 (обновление)*

*FileSonic*

1С:8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление IT-отделом" 2.0.12.5*

*FileSonic*

----------


## Nikein

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Лекарство (Эмуляторы HASP для платформ х86 и х64)*

Лекарство (Эмуляторы HASP для платформ х86 и х64) Затруднение вызывает только работа с Windows 7 x64 Ultimate
Для этого случая там же универсальный патчер, который работает на всех системах и технологических платформах 1С 8.* 

*www.bitoman.ru*


*1С эмулятор ключа защиты версий 8.0, 8.1 
*
инструкция по установке: запускаем , поставится сам. Перезагружаем комп. При загрузке рабочего стола возникнет черное окно, это загружается эмулятор, может висеть до двух минут может и секунд 15. При установке эмулятора вы должны иметь права администратора компьютера.

*www.bitoman.ru*


*1С Предприятие 8.0 ключ защиты* 

еще один эмулятор ключа защиты для 8 версии 1С.

*www.bitoman.ru*


*Эмулятор ключа 1С 7.7, 1С 8.0, 1С 8.1 
*
Работает в Win XP,Vista, 7

*www.bitoman.ru*


*1С:Конвертация данных 8.2 Релиз 2.1.4.1 от 22.03.11* 

*www.bitoman.ru*

----------


## inoks

http://release.8c1.ru
По каждой конфигурации добавлено сохранение истории обновлений, теперь можно видеть периодичность обновления конфигураций, посмотреть изменения в релизах и исправленные ошибки.

----------


## VAU

*1C : Предприятие 8.2
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.22.1*


*Скачать*

*1C : Предприятие 8.2
Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.20.9*


*Скачать*



* 1C : Предприятие 8.2
Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.23.9
cf - cfu - dt*

*Скачать с Turbobit 313.32 мб* || *Скачать с Letitbit 313.32 мб*


* 1C : Предприятие 8.2
Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.23.9
cf - cfu - dt*

*Скачать с Turbobit* || *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------


## Garipov

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.3.2 Обновление

http://narod.ru/disk/14826343001/1_0_3_2.rar.html

----------


## NickOmskiy

> тоже хочется.. :)


Да-да дайте народу БГУ 1.0.3.2 пожалуйста :)

Прикольно, пока писал за минуту до того выкинули...

----------


## Pandrom

Народ у кого есть
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерии бюджетного учреждения". Базовая версия 1.0.22 от 03.02.2011? 
Надо для корректного перехода с 7.7 бюджетки на 8.2 БГУ

----------


## Kemperok

Всем доброго времени суток! Кто нибудь может поделиться конфигурацией 8.2 бухгалтерия предприятия (проф), ищется установка. спасибо

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплект обновлений конфигураций с диска ИТС за Июнь 2011 года*
В комплекте:*Скрытый текст*
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения".Версия 2.0.22.2

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" базовая.Версия 2.0.22.2

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" КОРП.Версия 2.0.22.2

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" базовая.Версия 2.0.23.9

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" КОРП.Версия 2.0.23.9

Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.9.1

Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.9.1

Конфигурация "Консолидация" ПРОФ, версия 2.0.2.6

Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.1 Версия 2.1.5.1

Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2 Версия 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.12.1

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"+ базовая+ КОРП, редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.35.3

Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.2.6

Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" Версия 3.0.26.1

КЛАДР (Июнь 2011 года)[/b]
deposit , robofile.ru , letitbit , vip-file

*КЛАДР (Июнь 2011 года)*
deposit , robofile.ru , letitbit , vip-file
Конфигурации:
letitbit
vip-file
shareflare
oron
robofile

----------


## NickOmskiy

> Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.3.2 Обновление
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/14826343001/1_0_3_2.rar.html


А полная версия есть или хотя бы обновление 1.0.2.3, а то 1.0.1.14 не обновляется :(

----------


## Garipov

> А полная версия есть или хотя бы обновление 1.0.2.3, а то 1.0.1.14 не обновляется :(


http://narod.ru/disk/15270154001/1.0.2.3.rar.html

----------


## Венера_

У кого есть обновление Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения базовая (1.0.3.2) кинте ссылку пжл.

----------


## NickOmskiy

> У кого есть обновление Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения базовая (1.0.3.2) кинте ссылку пжл.



страницу назад переворачиваем :) 

упс, базовая о_О

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Egida Backup как бесплатный инструмент для резервного копирования баз 1С*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

Программа Egida Backup представляет собой программную систему резервирования важных файлов, хранящихся на компьютере пользователя, как по расписанию, так и в ручном режиме.



Основные возможности программы:

-Резервирование каталогов операционной системы;

- Резервирование информационных баз 1С, работающих как в файловом, так и в клиент-серверном режиме (поддерживаются версии 7.7, 8.0, 8.1, 8.2);
- Возможность архивации резервируемых файлов;
- Возможность содания задания на восстановление базы данных 1С; 
- Запуск копирования всех баз одним щелчком мыши;
- Задание расписания на автоматическое копирование;
- Возможность инкрементного копирования (только файлов, изменившихся со времени последнего копирования);
- Регулирование количества создаваемых копий и времени их хранения;
- Копирование файлов по маске;
- Возможность указания нескольких хранилищ резервных копий;
- Обновление программы через Интернет;
- Запуск командных скриптов;
- Создание очереди заданий;
- Создание снимков резервных копий за месяц или неделю.
*Для работы программы необходим установленный Microsoft.NET Framework 2.0 или старше.*

----------


## xelen

помогите у меня бухгалтерия 2.0.22.1 какие релизы нужны по порядку  для обновления ссылки какие здесь есть не рабочие плиз кто нибудь скиньте

----------


## SlavaCh

Есть у кого нибудь Управление производственным предприятием v.1.3.13.1 Установка. Выложите пожалуйста, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## ahmad_il

Вчера обновлял.. Cкачать

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 2 секунды_



> Есть у кого нибудь Управление производственным предприятием v.1.3.13.1 Установка. Выложите пожалуйста, буду очень благодарен.


Вчера обновлял.. Скачать

_Добавлено через 58 секунд_
Простите.. ошибся.. ответ не в тему..

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_



> помогите у меня бухгалтерия 2.0.22.1 какие релизы нужны по порядку для обновления ссылки какие здесь есть не рабочие плиз кто нибудь скиньте


Сюда хотел ответить..
Скачать 2.0.23.9

----------

BeerBer (18.07.2011)

----------


## Pandrom

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 1.0.3.2 - *8.76 MB* 
*Upload24*
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.22.2 - *164.01 MB* 
*Upload24*

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.3.2/01.06.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.3.9/31.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать c Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Упpaвляющий ПРOФ/1.1.3.4/03.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><>  *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Розница/2.0.2.6/06.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + TradeWare
(авторская сборка)*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.9.1/13.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*


*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>  *Скачать с Letitbit*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика (cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit 313.32 мб* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit 313.32 мб*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия Корп 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика (cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <> <> *Скачать с Letitbit*


*Налогоплательщик 3.0.26.1/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.35.3/20.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.35.3/23.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.2.3/29.04.2011
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать*

----------

Fotinia59 (22.07.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Номер релиза: 1.1.10.1 от 09.06.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Номер релиза: 1.1.10.1 от 09.06.2011 (обновление) в формате CFU*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## S_GRAY

1С:Деньги 8 - это программа для учета, анализа и управления личными или семейными финансами. Она проста в освоении и не требует специальных навыков работы на компьютере.

Разделы программы

Для разных участков работы предназначены разные разделы программы.
 - раздел "Операции" - для отражения всех операций с деньгами и оперативного контроля;
 - раздел "Календарь" - для планирования заранее известных и повторяющихся операций с деньгами";
 - раздел "Долги" - для контроля своих долгов;
 - раздел "Накопления" - для учета отложенных денег и планирования накоплений по финансовым целям;
 - раздел "Бюджет" - для ведения семейного бюджета;
 - раздел "Отчеты" - для анализа ситуации со своими финансами.
 Список разделов программы отображается в левой части окна программы.
Разделы программы связаны между собой, например:
 - возврат долга должником изменяет остатки долгов в разделе "Долги", виден в списке операций и входит в доходную часть бюджета;
 - незапланированный расход виден и в данных о расходах, и как перерасход бюджета;
 - ежемесячное накопления на финансовую цель, созданное при вводе финансовой цели, показывается в календаре плановых операций, и входит в плановые расходы бюджета.

Учет в нескольких валютах

1С:Деньги 8 - многовалютная система:
 - операции можно отражать в любых валютах;
 - Для покупки и продажи валюты предусмотрена операция "обмен валют";
 - отчеты можно формировать в любой валюте (данные в других валютах пересчитываются по курсу на дату операции).

Новое в версии

Версия 1.0.21.1

 - Открылась конфеpенция по программе 1С:Деньги 8 для пользователей и партнеров фирмы "1С":
http://money.v8.1c.ru/forum 
 Целью конференции является обмен опытом эффективного управления личными финансами с помощью программы 1С:Деньги 8. Для получения доступа к конференциям необходимо зарегистрироваться:
http://money.v8.1c.ru/register.jsp 
 - В состав форм регламентированной отчетности включена налоговая декларация о предполагаемом налоге на доходы физических лиц (4-НДФЛ), утвержденная приказом ФНС России от 27.12.2010 № ММВ-7-3/768@. Декларация применяется для представления сведений о предполагаемых доходах начиная с 2011 года.
 - Исправлены ошибки.
Состав архива: 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.21.1" (Полная версия)
Дата выхода: 28.04.2011
ОС: Microsoft Windows 2000/NT/XP/2003R2/Vista/2008/7/2008R2 x86/64
Формат файла: zip
Размер файла: 84,09 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/97782.9....1_s_.zip.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0195....1_s_.zip.html

----------


## SlavaCh

Есть у кого нибудь Управление производственным предприятием v.1.3.13.1 Установка. Выложите пожалуйста, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## EvgeniyVL

Спасибо, БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплект типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2 с диска ИТС для партнеров за Июнь 2011 года*
1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.23.9 (Установка, обновление и обновление до ПРОФ)
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.22.2 (Установка, обновление и обновление до ПРОФ)
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.22.2 Базовая (Установка и обновление)
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.22.2 КОРП (Установка и обновление)
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.23.9 Базовая (Установка и обновление)
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.23.9 (Установка и обновление) и 3.0.1.13 (Установка)
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.9.1 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Управляющий 1.6.3.3
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Управляющий 1.6.3.3 Базовая
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Консолидация 1.2.9.1
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1 и 2.0.2.6
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Корпоративный университет, версия 2.0.1
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Документооборот 1.0.8.1
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Документооборот КОРП 1.1.2.2
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.12.1
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.35.3
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.35.3 Базовая
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.35.3 КОРП
letitbit , vip-file
deposit ,   robofile
1С Платежные документы 1.0.4.3
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Розница 2.0.2.6
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Розница Базовая 1.0.14.4
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.1.4
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Налогоплательщик 3.0.26.1
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile

1С Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 и 11.0.6.9
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
1С Управление торговлей 10.3.13.2 Базовая
letitbit , vip-file
deposit , robofile
Весь комплект одним архивом 
letitbit , vip-file

----------

admer (14.08.2011), Netty (22.01.2012), Nikita747 (29.01.2012), ptr (01.01.2012), Toredo85 (20.07.2011)

----------


## EvgeniyVL

Спасибо, Большое за релизы! С Уважением, Евгений.:)

----------


## Ytik666

> *Комплект типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2 с диска ИТС для партнеров за Июнь 2011 года*
> 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.23.9 (Установка, обновление и обновление до ПРОФ)
> letitbit , vip-file
> deposit , robofile
> 1С Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.22.2 (Установка, обновление и обновление до ПРОФ)
> letitbit , vip-file
> deposit , robofile
> 1С Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.22.2 Базовая (Установка и обновление)
> letitbit , vip-file
> ...


Можно пожалуйста Вас попросить выложить это все одним файлом?

----------

Anton77_15 (26.07.2011), dikornilov (05.08.2011), Марина-2011 (20.09.2011)

----------


## Венера_

БГУ 1.0.3.2 (Базовая)
Скинте ссылку на обновление. пжл.

----------


## skrest

> Можно пожалуйста Вас попросить выложить это все одним файлом?


уже выложено !!!
скачай диск ITS

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация* "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.26.1 (18.05.2011) полная установка, обновление*



*UploadStation
TurboBit
FileSonic*
_Добавлено через 1 час 37 минут 54 секунды_
1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Документооборот КОРП" 1.1.2.2 (25.01.2011) полная установка, обновление*



*UploadStation
TurboBit
FileSonic*

----------


## Brubord

Подскажите, пжта, где взять:
1С:Предприятие 8. Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК ?

----------


## BaldEagle

Управление страховым брокером 3.1.10.1 на базе бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0.20.10
http://depositfiles.com/files/21obj8n5z

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП" 2.5.35.3 (23.05.2011)*



*UploadStation
TurboBit
FileSonic*
_Добавлено через 5 часов 29 минут 20 секунд_
1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Розница" 2.0.2.6 (06.05.2011)*



*TurboBit
FileSonic*

----------


## konstz43

> Подскажите, пжта, где взять:
> 1С:Предприятие 8. Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК ?


Смотрите в этой ветке

----------


## VAU

*Воинская часть, ред.2.0 2.0.2.1/16.06.2011
Полный дистрибутив*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*
Документооборот КОРП 1.1.3.10/16.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1.10.1/09.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.3.1.4 (18.04.2011)*



*TurboBit
FileSonic*

----------


## megamonstric

Управление производственным предприятием 8.1
релиз 1.2.35.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.1
релиз 1.2.36.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.1
релиз 1.2.37.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.1
релиз 1.2.38.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.1
релиз 1.2.39.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.2
релиз 1.2.38.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.2
релиз 1.2.39.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.2
релиз 1.3.2.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.2
релиз 1.3.11.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием 8.2
релиз 1.3.12.1
Скачать

----------


## SJ24

*1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3", релиз 10.3.14.3 от 17.06.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles


1С:Предприятие 8.2, Конфигурация "Управление торговлей базовая, редакция 10.3", релиз 10.3.14.3 от 17.06.2011 (обновление)

Скачать:
letitbit | vip-file | shareflare | depositfiles*

----------

Vladimir72 (02.08.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, 10.3.14.3 (обновление) от 17.06.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.77!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

ludmila_777 (10.12.2014)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю опять!
Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С*

*Скачать с Letitbit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*

* Установка: 
 Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)*

----------

Алекс-W (25.07.2011)

----------


## san8105

Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3" установочный дистрибутив версия 10.3.13.2 платформа 8.2
ссылка / зеркало
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" установочный дистрибутив версия 11.06.6.7 платформа 8.2
ссылка / зеркало

----------

HellraiseR (24.12.2012)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Обработка предназначена для обмена данными между двумя произвольными конфигурациями на базе платформы 1С 8.2.*

[IMG][/IMG]

Данные выгружаются в виде файла схемы и файла данных. Формат файла данных - DBF. Схема выгружается как таблица значений через функцию ЗначениеВФайл. При загрузке схемы производится попытка автоматического сопоставления выгружаемых объектов и их реквизитов с объектами и реквизитами в базе-приемнике.

Реализован обмен справочников, документов и регистров сведений. Есть возможность отбора выгружаемых объектов как по конкретным значениям (справочники, документы), там и путем задания периода (документы, периодические регистры сведений). Также реализован механизм отбора по пометке удаления и статусу проведения, механизм установки пометок удаления и проведения документов после загрузки.

В обработке присутствует возможность выбора реквизита загрузки. К примеру, поле "Наименование" можно загрузить в реквизит "Комментарий". Так же есть возможность загружать не все реквизиты.

Подробная инструкция по использованию содержится в самой обработке.

Автору обработки персональное спасибо.

http://letitbit.net/download/97987.9...miDBF.epf.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7209...miDBF.epf.html

----------

bismillyah (24.01.2012), fil_and (31.08.2011), knyaz-oleg (10.08.2011), msZorro (20.07.2011), pavelsur (10.08.2011), softbear (24.01.2012), veto4ka (21.09.2011), VinzVS (21.09.2011), Vladimir72 (02.08.2011), Алекс-W (25.07.2011)

----------


## Варм

Пожайлуста помогите.
 1.Обновил конфигурацию ЗУП 8.2 до 2.5.35.1 :(
    (с сайта 1с скачал нечаянно тестовую версию).
    2. *Теперь текущая версия 2.5.35.3 не ставиться поверх 2.5.35.1*
          3. Искал версию 2.5.35.2 не нашел нигде (может она обновляется с 2.5.35.1  )

!!! *Ищу рецепт излечения от 2.5.35.1*
Help me  :confused:

----------


## velber

Возьми чистую конфу дообнови ее до 2.5.35.3 и потом выгрузи *.cf а потом через сравнение и объединение можно будет обновить.

----------

lazarsr (07.07.2011)

----------


## avddev

!!! *Ищу рецепт излечения от 2.5.35.1*
Help me  :confused:[/QUOTE]

Скачай cf нового релиза и обновляй должно помочь

----------

lazarsr (07.07.2011)

----------


## Chenn

> Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю опять!
> Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С
> 
> Скачать с Letitbit
> Скачать с Depositfiles
> 
> Установка:
> Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора


На win 7 с отключенными библиотеками выпадает с ошибкой. Я уже много раз думал - почему всегда надо начинать с "мои документы"? почему не корень диска С?

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.22.2 (25.04.2011)*

*TurboBit | FileSonic*

----------


## ahmad_il

Интересно.. есть ли в природе процедура (обработка) переноса данных из бухгалтерии автономного учреждения на хозрасчете в бухгалтерию государственного учреждения? Никто не встречал?

----------


## judi27

Кто нибудь встречал CRM проф 1.4.1.1  если да - киньте ссылочку

----------


## Klara

есть где-нибудь кофигурация вгдб ломбард?скиньте плиз))

----------


## inoks

обзор твиттера на предмет тем по 1С за 24 часа:
http://release.8c1.ru/twitter

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 16 секунд_
Обновление Управление Торговлей 10.3.14.3
http://release.8c1.ru/info/3048/10.3.14.3

----------


## megamonstric

Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2 Проф
релиз 2.5.36.3
Скачать

Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2 Проф
релиз 2.5.36.3(обновление)
Скачать

----------

Antp11 (15.07.2011), kds221281 (18.07.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Ну как всегда удалили, выкладываю снова и снова!
Универсальный патч для взлома защиты 8ых 1С*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

* Установка: 
 Из архива который вы скачали запускаем файл 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe, открывается окно выбора, там выбираем файл (backbas.dll) который по умолчанию находится в папке bin путь к ней C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.219\bin (если релиз другой, ну например 8.2.13.000 то адес папки будет C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.13.000\bin ну и т.д.)*

----------


## ToR0310

> Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2 Проф
> релиз 2.5.36.3
> Скачать
> 
> Зарплата и управление персоналом 8.2 Проф
> релиз 2.5.36.3(обновление)
> Скачать


на www.bitoman.ru куча вирусов, только открываешь, сразу антивирусник жутко матерится, да и тормоза начинаются, явно он еще что-то нездоровое делает. Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылки с других файлообменников

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.24.9 (обновление) от 21.06.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

7oksana773 (23.03.2013), Beas (27.01.2012), HankSerg (03.10.2011), runolga123 (04.01.2012), Мурати (09.10.2011)

----------


## forzi

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.24.9

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой* скачать (33,7 Мб)

----------

rebel032 (30.07.2011)

----------


## torrot

> обзор твиттера на предмет тем по 1С за 24 часа:
> http://release.8c1.ru/twitter
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 16 секунд_
> Обновление Управление Торговлей 10.3.14.3
> http://release.8c1.ru/info/3048/10.3.14.3


Ну а релиз-то где? Просто инфо чтоли?
Не зачет!..

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.24.9 от 21.06.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.23.9._

*Установка *    [307.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/3mvinhevrbdq/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [10.7 Mb] И http://oron.com/xkx8yrez1rbf/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [42.8 Mb] И http://oron.com/jx2jbbkkczfm/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html 


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.36.3 от 21.06.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.35.3 и 2.5.36.2._

*Установка *               [91.2 Mb] И http://oron.com/9k5j1ozxhupy/ZUP_2.5...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*    [9.3 Mb] И http://oron.com/jhjip3gayj9e/ZUP_2.5...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*   [19.8 Mb] И http://oron.com/1agol3pslqto/ZUP_2.5...eBASE.rar.html

----------

AKC (27.11.2011), Antp11 (15.07.2011), katerynaf (23.12.2011), knyaz-oleg (04.09.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.24.9  от 21.06.2011* 
Обновление...
*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения Версия 1.0.26.3 от 21.06.2011* 
Обновление...

_Добавлено через 3 часа 20 минут 28 секунд_
*Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия 11.0.7.2*  тест
Обновление...

----------


## klimentjew

Разыскиваю обновления для ВДГБ Ломбард 3 Проф для 8.2 после версии 3.3.1.5. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.9/21.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <> <> *Скачать с Тurbobit*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.24.9/21.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.36.3/21.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## Versia

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.36.3 от 21.06.2011*

-------------------Вся конфигурация выложена в *.cf-----------------

Скачать 2.5.36.3.cf с letitbit

Скачать 2.5.36.3.cf с deposit

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.24.9 от 21.06.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.23.9._

*Установка*          [277.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/n3tuaxhyzhy0/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [10.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/giame96i82yu/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.10.1 от 09.06.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [211.6 Mb] И http://oron.com/qtvstfurtkzr/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [9.8 Mb]  И http://oron.com/f8bgoscop2df/Komplex...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.26.3 от 21.06.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82

*Обновление*   [2.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/g3ejnr9y6q99/ZiKBudg...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.36.3 от 21.06.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.35.3._

*Обновление*  [8.6 Mb] И http://oron.com/gj14kb250odl/ZUP_KOR...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.27.1 от 20.06.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10

Обновление [1.3 Mb] И http://oron.com/kax6aj5w6ldf/NalogPl...pdate.rar.html


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Дoкyмeнтooбopoт KOPП ред. 1.1 
Номер релиза: 1.1.3.9 от 16.06.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

Установка  [57.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/uznbbutf3tq8/DokumOb...Setup.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3"
Номер релиза: 10.3.14.3 от 17.06.2011*

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.10.77

Обновление Проф. [2.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/fq8ao636seus/UprTorg...pdate.rar.html

Обновление Базов. [15.6 Mb] И http://oron.com/7htgft5ijatq/UprTorg...eBASE.rar.html

----------

v24000 (04.08.2011)

----------


## megamonstric

Управление производственным предприятием Проф 8.2
релиз 1.3.13.1
Скачать

Управление производственным предприятием Проф 8.2
релиз 1.3.13.1(обновление)
Скачать

Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 8.2
релиз 2.0.24.9
Скачать

Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 8.2
релиз 2.0.24.9(обновление)
Скачать

Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 8.1
релиз 2.0.22.2(обновление)
Скачать

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения ПРОФ 8.2
релиз 1.0.26.3(обновление)
Скачать

----------

constz (16.01.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.24.10*  от 22.06.2011
Обновление...

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.24.10 (обновление) от 22.06.2011 конфигурация в формате CFU*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.24.10 (обновление) от 22.06.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Beas (27.01.2012), Glu1309 (10.10.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.24.10 (обновление) от 22.06.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.23.9 и 2.0.24.9._

*Установка *    [307.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/lih4abk4vg97/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [10.7 Mb] И http://oron.com/wb0l70j99f1l/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [42.8 Mb] И http://oron.com/g3u35k6nru50/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html 


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.23.9 и 2.0.24.9._

*Установка*          [277.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/b580ytdexcgf/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [10.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/pmmasai9f5tb/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Документооборот КОРП" 1.1.3.9 (16.06.2011)*

*TurboBit
FileSonic*

----------


## пвава

> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.14.8
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
> 
> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.15.8 (обновление) от 04.10.2010
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
> 
> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.15.10 (обновление) от 08.10.2010
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
> 
> ...


буду очень блогодарен если выше выделенное зальют на народ и дадут ссылку.

----------


## dddonnn

Дайте пожалуйста БП 2.0.23.7

----------


## vitamina

> Дайте пожалуйста БП 2.0.23.7


Бухгалтерия предприятия (обновление) 2.0.23.7 -> ЗДЕСЬ

----------

freelab (15.03.2012), Milleroff (16.01.2012), rustan (13.04.2012)

----------


## пвава

дайти саму конфигурацию БП только я могу скачать с народа

----------


## dgfox

У кого есть Зарплата и Управление Персоналом *базовая* 2.5.36.3 (обновление) выложите пожалуйста

----------


## vitamina

> дайти саму конфигурацию БП только я могу скачать с народа


Установку конфигурации у "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.14.8 что-ли? (судя по предыдущему сообщению) Или обновление? Личку читай...

----------


## пвава

первое

----------


## vitamina

> У кого есть Зарплата и Управление Персоналом *базовая* 2.5.36.3 (обновление) выложите пожалуйста


Держи:

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.36.3 от 21.06.2011 Базовая (обновление)*

Скачать с народ

----------


## dgfox

[QUOTE=vitamina;157446]Держи:

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.36.3 от 21.06.2011 Базовая (обновление)
[QUOTE]

Спасибо!

----------


## IAmSergey

Кто-то может помочь, нужна (22.06.2011 19:00	Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0 *базовая*	2.0.24.10) для 8.2

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.24.10 ПРОФ от 22.06.2011*

Установка (299 Мб) -> скачать с народ 
Обновление (10,5 Мб) -> скачать с народ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.24.10 БАЗОВАЯ от 22.06.2011*

Обновление (42,3 Мб) -> скачать с народ

----------

foolish (07.07.2011)

----------


## choman

Добрый день, если можете - помогите с конфигурацией "1С:Дошкольное учреждение". Нигде не могу найти. Спасибо.

----------


## vvv59

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011 (обновление)*  
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10 …..
accnt_upd_2_0_24_10 (зеркало) …..
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10 (зеркало) 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 8, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011 (обновление)* 
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_base…..
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_base (зеркало)…..
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_base (зеркало)
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 8 КОРП, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011 (обновление)*
accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_corp…..
accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_corp (зеркало)…..
accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_corp (зеркало)
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 8, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011 (обновление для перехода с базовой версии)*
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_base_to_full…..
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_base_to_full (зеркало)…..
 accnt_upd_2_0_24_10_base_to_full (зеркало)

----------

boardru (14.04.2012)

----------


## anton.smyslov

1C 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, релиз 1.0.26.3 от 21.06.2011 обновление

budgethrm82_1.0.26.3_updsetup.exe

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.10/22.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <> <> *Скачать с Тurbobit*

Обнoвление ...

*Скачать с Letitbit*  <><>   *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.24.10/22.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.36.3/21.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* 




*1С:Предприятие 8.2 
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.24.10 Базовая от 22.06.2011*

*Скачать с Letitbit*  <><>   *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## olga0384

Доброе время суток, очень нужен полный справочник ОКОФ для 1 С 8.2 БГУ, выложите пожалуйста, если есть, заранее спасибо

----------


## plm1959

*Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0  Все релизы*
Дистрибутив Версия 11.0.4.5 

Обновление Версия 11.0.4.6 

Обновление Версия 11.0.5.4 

Обновление Версия 11.0.6.7 

Обновление Версия 11.0.6.9 

Обновление Версия 11.0.7.2 (тест)

----------

svet2222 (22.07.2011), tancholik (13.07.2011)

----------


## alex969

> *1C:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Номер релиза: 1.1.10.1 от 09.06.2011 (обновление)*
> 
> *Скачать*
> 
> *1C:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Номер релиза: 1.1.10.1 от 09.06.2011 (обновление) в формате CFU*
> 
> *Скачать*
> *Скачать2*


Файлы по ссылкам удалены. Перезалейте, пожалуйста!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Файлы по ссылкам удалены. Перезалейте, пожалуйста!


Вы со второй ссылки качайте! Там остались же файлы!

----------


## alex969

> Вы со второй ссылки качайте! Там остались же файлы!


К сожалению после нажатия на бесплатное скачивание  пишет : Такого файла не существует или он был удален из-за нарушения авторских прав.
И это по всем ссылкам. :(

----------


## dima4ka_63

> К сожалению после нажатия на бесплатное скачивание  пишет : Такого файла не существует или он был удален из-за нарушения авторских прав.
> И это по всем ссылкам. :(


Вот, перезалил
*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Номер релиза: 1.1.10.1 от 09.06.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*

----------

SinnerTaho (30.08.2011)

----------


## nabetta

> Доброе время суток, очень нужен полный справочник ОКОФ для 1 С 8.2 БГУ, выложите пожалуйста, если есть, заранее спасибо


Я уже помогала, по ОКОФ, если для гос предприятия свое, не как для ком предприятия, то извините :(   

ТУТ посмотрите, то или нет!!!!: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...435#post158435

----------


## valiylab

Доброго времени суток господа! Не могу найти "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление автотранспортом Стандарт" новый шаг версии "1С:Управление автотранспортом"

----------


## alex969

> Вот, перезалил
> *1C:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Номер релиза: 1.1.10.1 от 09.06.2011 (обновление)*
> 
> *Скачать*


Благодарю! :yes:

----------

rebel032 (30.07.2011)

----------


## trex

> *Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0  Все релизы*
> Дистрибутив Версия 11.0.4.5 
> 
> Обновление Версия 11.0.4.6 
> 
> Обновление Версия 11.0.5.4 
> 
> Обновление Версия 11.0.6.7 
> 
> ...


спасибо, ответил в "репу"

----------


## swoi

:good:спасибо

----------


## stalker17

Бухгалтерия предприятия, 2.0.24.10 (обновление)  Accounting.2.0.24.10.updsetup82.exe
Бухгалтерия предприятия,Базовая 2.0.24.10 (обновление)  AccountingBase.2.0.24.10.updsetup82.exe

----------

Алекс-W (25.07.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012)

----------


## embler

спасибо!

----------


## Ткачев

Выложите пожалуйста Розницу 1.0.15.4.

----------


## vvv59

> Выложите пожалуйста Розницу 1.0.15.4.


 Внимание! Текущие версии конфигураций  «1С:Розница 8 магазин …» , редакция 1.0,  
 предназначены для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15! 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011…..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 …..
 Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201(зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201(зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011….
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011(зеркало)….
 Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011(зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 

Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011(зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011(зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 …..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011…..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011 (зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011…..
 Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011(зеркa  ло)…..
 Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011(зеркa  ло)

----------

aljas2006 (31.07.2011), dmitriil (07.10.2011), wertyui (31.07.2011)

----------


## Ткачев

Супер !!!
Но мне надо типовую Розницу.

----------


## Ткачев

Для VVV59 8.1 и 7.7 меня не интересуют ни как платформа ни как конфиги к ней.
Я Розницу 1.0 использую уже год на платформе 8.2 и мне просто надо обновление 1.0.15.4
Что бы не быть попрошайкой выкладываю Розница 2.0.2.6 типовая.
Скачать...

----------


## plm1959

*Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Базовая версия. Версия 8.2.5.13 от 30.06.2011*+документация+демо-база+ компонента  MAppExch для 1С:Предриятия 8.2.
Скачать...

----------


## Snoosmoomrik

Нужна 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.24.10 Базовая от 22.06.2011 (Установка). Скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## VAU

*Камин: Зарплата для бизнеса: Версия 4.0 ПРОФ, платформа 8.2
Полный дистрибутив релиз 4.0.3.1 
Размер 15,2Мб*

*Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------


## musa

пожалуйста выложите Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения"	2.0.24.10.

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.24.10 от 30.06.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления)* 

*Скачать с Letitbit*


*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), версия 2.0.24.10 от 30.06.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления)* 

*Скачать с Letitbit*

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.24.10 от 30.06.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой)*

*Скачать с Letitbit*


*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, версия 2.0.24.10 от 30.06.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления)* 


*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Beas (27.01.2012)

----------


## Nady74

Добрый день. Ищу конфигурацию ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 
может есть у кого?

----------


## musa

есть установочная (полная) версия Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.24.10 от 30.06.2011?

----------


## S_GRAY

*Извещение об освобождении от уплаты авансового платежа акциза по алкогольной и (или) спиртосодержащей продукции*
*Для релиза 2.0.24.10 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.*

Архив содержит внешнюю форму отчета "Извещение об освобождении от уплаты авансового платежа акциза по алкогольной и (или)
спиртосодержащей продукции" с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 5.01.
     Форма и формат утверждены приказом ФНС России от 14.06.2011 №ММВ-7-3/367@.

http://letitbit.net/download/01520.0...10_82.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1497...10_82.rar.html

*Извещение об уплате авансового платежа акциза по алкогольной и (или) спиртосодержащей продукции
Для релиза 2.0.24.10 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.
*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму отчета "Извещение об уплате авансового платежа акциза по алкогольной и (или) спиртосодержащей продукции" с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 5.01.
Форма и формат утверждены приказом ФНС России от 14.06.2011 №ММВ-7-3/367@.

http://letitbit.net/download/91537.9...10_82.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6860...10_82.rar.html

----------


## Rodan

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть  ли Управление торговлей Версия 11.0.6.9 - полная, не обновление?
Если да, выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## Serg_F1

Будьте добры выкиньте кто нибудь конфигурацию - 1С:Предприниматель

----------


## Jar

Очень интересная конфигурация 1С ITIL может кто выложит для ознакомления пожалуйста

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

*Установка  Базовая*   [298.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/8m7aytreic2p/BuhPred...pBASE.rar.html 


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.26.3 от 21.06.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82

*Установка*    [119.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/mbtkyhyoe0k1/ZiKBudg...Setup.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.36.3 от 21.06.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

*Установка*  [122.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/bdkoekp2g8b8/ZUP_KOR...Setup.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 
Номер релиза: 3.0.27.1 от 20.06.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10

*Установка* [116.4 Mb] И http://oron.com/nucnharrxhoe/NalogPl...Setup.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3"
Номер релиза: 10.3.14.3 от 17.06.2011*

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.10.77

*Установка Проф.* [61.2 Mb] И http://oron.com/28b41s4e1v6d/UprTorg...Setup.rar.html

*Установка Базов.* [61.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/ijjm93qh7sn1/UprTorg...pBASE.rar.html

----------

dobriy0825 (03.08.2011)

----------


## DAFT-7

*Обновления для конфигураций 1С с диска ИТС -- ИЮЛЬ 2011*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия*, версия 2.0.24.10 - 10.38 Mb
http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия* (базовая), версия 2.0.24.10 - 41.53 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*, версия 2.0.24.10 - 10.17 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление производственным предприятием*, версия 1.3.13.1 - 60.29 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом*, версия 2.5.36.3 - 9.05 Mb
http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом* (базовая), версия 2.5.36.3 - 19.26 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП*, версия 2.5.36.3 - 8.37 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Налогоплательщик*, версия 3.0.27.1 - 1.31 Mb
http://hotfile.com | http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Комплексная автоматизация*, версия 1.1.10.1 - 9.54 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Конвертация данных*, версия 2.1.5.1 - 9.4 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Документооборот*, версия 1.1.3.10 - 7.05 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Документооборот КОРП*, версия 1.1.3.10 - 5.73 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление торговлей*, версия 10.3.14.3 - 2.77 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление торговлей* (базовая), версия 10.3.14.3 - 15.18 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

----------

aljas2006 (31.07.2011), elenka172 (06.07.2011), Marusya (12.10.2011), Miosa (11.08.2011), misterfix (09.08.2011), olvika (05.08.2011), pavlenty (29.07.2011), Proxima (08.07.2011), rUffi (20.04.2012), tatimtv (16.08.2011), Марина-2011 (20.09.2011)

----------


## nadyulya

В Бухгалтерии гос.учреждения сразу ОКОФ стоит, встроен сразу.

----------


## Serg_F1

Добрый день уважаемый модератор, не думал что это может быть проблемой но не могу на форуме найти обновлений на 1С: предприниматель 8 под платформу 8.2, нужно очень=((,  если можешь то помоги чем-нибудь, заранее спасибо большое!!!

----------


## frizzy

> Добрый день. Ищу конфигурацию ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 
> может есть у кого?


Ой, что Вы .. бросьте.. я с их конфигурацией уже год вожусь, это просто кошмар.. каждый релиз кривой и как только он вливается летят все цифры, документы не заполняются, а добиться от них какого то результата - надо изрядно потрепать себе нервы.. хотя конфа отличная, тут уж ниче не скажу, продумана до мелочей ))

----------


## kostya770

День добрый!Есть у кого-нибудь обновления Розницы 1.0 до 1.0.15.4?

----------


## axer2008

> День добрый!Есть у кого-нибудь обновления Розницы 1.0 до 1.0.15.4?


Поддерживаю! Желательно с сетапом )))) но на худой конец и просто обнову

----------

MAN56 (15.07.2011)

----------


## 27d11

*Платформа 8.2.13.219* 
*Скачатьс с depositfiles* 
*Скачатьс с turbobit* 


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 15.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.35.3 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 20.05.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.36.3 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 21.06.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.26.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.28.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.30.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.31.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.19.12 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.20.10 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 08.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 14.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.23.9 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 18.05.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.24.10 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 22.06.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.18.1 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.19.12 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 20.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.23.9 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 18.05.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.24.10 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 22.06.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.14.8 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.7 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.18.2 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.19.10 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.20.9 (обновление, для 8.2)*


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.12.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.13.2 (обновление, для 8.2) от 07.09.2010* 


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.4.6 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.5.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.6.7 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 


* Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.14.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 03.12.2010*

----------

BiWik (15.07.2011), es-natali (14.09.2011), Mila20 (15.07.2011), Nics (13.04.2012), Nikita747 (06.07.2011), pavelsur (07.07.2011), Shrek_kz (14.07.2011), SiMBaIrk (12.07.2011), TigerMouse (15.10.2011), ufkbyrf (03.08.2011), _Cubic_ (08.07.2011), Наталикю (26.01.2012)

----------


## axer2008

Млин наверное 1.0.*15*.4 сложно отличить от 1.0.*14*.4. Вот нашел выкладываю

*Розница 1.0.15.4*. Обновление с 1.0.14.4. Платформа 8.2. Дата обновления 26.06.2011
Убрана конвертация в Розницу 2.0
Архив распаковывать в папку темплейтов.

----------

kostya770 (06.07.2011)

----------


## Ткачев

> Убрана конвертация в Розницу 2.0


А почему убрана ?

----------


## axer2008

> А почему убрана ?


Не я паковал, она полная 122 метра, думаю тупо из-за размера. впрочем конвертация есть в 2.0, если надумаешь переходить.

----------


## stalker17

Зарплата и управление персоналом, 2.5.36.3  HRM.2.5.36.3.updsetup82.exe
Зарплата и управление персоналом, БАЗОВАЯ 2.5.36.3  HRMBase.2.5.36.3.updsetup82.exe
Розница, 1.0.15.1 отраслевое решение: Книжный магазин, установка  Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011.zi  p
Розница, 1.0.15.1 отраслевое решение: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, установка  Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011.zip
Розница, 1.0.15.1 отраслевое решение: Магазин одежды и обуви, установка  Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011.zip
Розница, 1.0.15.1 отраслевое решение: Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, установка  Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_14062011.zip
Розница, 1.0.15.1 отраслевое решение: Салон оптики, установка  Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011.zip
Розница, 1.0.15.1 отраслевое решение: Ювелирный магазин, установка  Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011.  zip

----------


## DAC

Добрые люди, пожалуйста,  переложите Розницу на другой файлообменник кроме депозита.

----------


## KLTH

Есть у кого нибудь Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры образовательного учреждения" и Конфигурация "1С:Колледж"?

----------


## Sss123

у кого есть обновления для 1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 версий 1.6.22.6,, 1.6.23.6, 1.6.24.6,  1.6.26.6?

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.14.1 (обновление) от 06.07.2011* 
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Gorullaz (18.07.2011), Mar Go (13.07.2011), regina5 (07.07.2011), Slava-sgups (15.07.2011), VAU (07.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (06.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения
Номер релиза: 1.0.26.3 от 21.06.20111С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82
Установка*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 для 8.2
Релиз 3.0.45.1
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.10/22.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <> <> *Скачать с Тurbobit*

*+Обнoвление ...*

*Скачать с Letitbit*  <><>   *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.24.10/22.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.36.3/21.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* 



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.24.10 Базовая от 22.06.2011*

*Скачать с Letitbit*  <><>   *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.9/21.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <> <> *Скачать с Тurbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.24.9/21.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.3.2/01.06.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.3.9/31.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать c Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Упpaвляющий ПРOФ/1.1.3.4/03.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать с Letitbit* 



*Розница/2.0.2.6/06.05.2011
Полный комплект поставщика + TradeWare
(авторская сборка)*
Движ 8.2

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика (cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit 313.32 мб* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit 313.32 мб*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Корп 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика (cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <> <> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Налогоплательщик 3.0.26.1/18.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.35.3/20.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.35.3/23.05.2011/8.2
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* 



*Воинская часть, ред.2.0 2.0.2.1/16.06.2011
Полный дистрибутив*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.3.10/16.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1.10.1/09.06.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------

1magic (09.07.2011), AIF (08.07.2011), Dionis74 (24.09.2011), frizzy (08.07.2011), i_pich (07.07.2011), misterfix (10.07.2011), Natutya (08.02.2012), slezinka2508 (08.07.2011), TigerMouse (08.02.2012), tony2 (12.07.2011), udakova (06.12.2011), ufkbyrf (03.08.2011), Марина-2011 (20.09.2011), Света (25.07.2011)

----------


## k0de

у меня выложенное обновление "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 14.04.2011" 
не становится на версию 2.0.21.1.
это может быть связано с тем что стоит платформа 8.2.12.78 а не 8.2.13.219?
если да, то как обновить платформу?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> у меня выложенное обновление "Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 14.04.2011" 
> не становится на версию 2.0.21.1.
> это может быть связано с тем что стоит платформа 8.2.12.78 а не 8.2.13.219?
> если да, то как обновить платформу?


Не устанавливается потому что необходима платформа не ниже 8.2.13
На данный момент уже не 8.2.13.219 последняя, качайте с сылок снизу последнюю!
А обновить легко, устанавливаете как любое приложение и всё тут! Старую платформу хотите удалите, хотите пусть так и висит на компе(просто место занимать будет)

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Архитектура x64 
для Windows x64 8.2.14.519 от 01.07.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Тонкий клиент 
Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.14.519 от 01.07.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. 
Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.14.519 от 01.07.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*Универсальный патч (инструкция в архиве)*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

EvgeniyVL (08.07.2011), pavlenty (29.07.2011), pzofА (10.07.2011), Sanya_p (08.07.2011), Zuhra01 (22.09.2011)

----------


## k0de

> Не устанавливается потому что необходима платформа не ниже 8.2.13
> На данный момент уже не 8.2.13.219 последняя, качайте с сылок снизу последнюю!
> А обновить легко, устанавливаете как любое приложение и всё тут! Старую платформу хотите удалите, хотите пусть так и висит на компе(просто место занимать будет)


Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!

А вот еще вопрос - а если стоит 1С лицензионная (с физическим ключом), а я поставлю на нее 8.2.14.519. То на нее не надо будет ставить патч, будет работать с тем ключом что есть?

----------


## TNT_2009

А сервер 1с Предприятие 8.2 можно последний релиз выложить?

----------

Denis080808 (13.07.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 *Версия 1.0.26.3* (установка)

*TurboBit
WupLoad*

1C:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "КАМИН:Зарплата для бизнеса. Версия 4.0" *Версия 4.0.3.1* (установка)

*TurboBit*

1C:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы", редакция 3.0 *Версия 3.0.45.1* (установка)

*TurboBit*

----------

Нехто (07.07.2011)

----------


## choman

Добрый день,"1С:Дошкольное учреждение". Нигде не могу найти.

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.14.1 от 06.07.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [390.4 Mb] И http://oron.com/vl9qkfrro7cd/UPP_1_3...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [64.2 Mb] И http://oron.com/dn2nuwb4lego/UPP_1_3...pdate.rar.html

----------

domestic (07.07.2011), EvgeniyVL (08.07.2011), greywhite (08.07.2011), Primus_vlg (19.07.2011), Андрей007 (07.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (07.07.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!
> 
> А вот еще вопрос - а если стоит 1С лицензионная (с физическим ключом), а я поставлю на нее 8.2.14.519. То на нее не надо будет ставить патч, будет работать с тем ключом что есть?


Патч это для тех у кого ключа нет! Вам ничего ставить не придётся! Установили платяорму и пользуемся!

---------- Post added at 09:45 ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 ----------




> Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!
> 
> А вот еще вопрос - а если стоит 1С лицензионная (с физическим ключом), а я поставлю на нее 8.2.14.519. То на нее не надо будет ставить патч, будет работать с тем ключом что есть?


Патч это для тех у кого ключа нет! Вам ничего ставить не придётся! Установили платформу и пользуемся!

----------


## msZorro

> А сервер 1с Предприятие 8.2 можно последний релиз выложить?


в другом разделе посмотри...

---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:22 ----------




> ...На данный момент уже не 8.2.13.219 последняя, качайте с сылок снизу последнюю!...


если а не ошибаюсь, ссылки на платформу должны быть в другом разделе форума

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.14.1 от 06.07.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

Андрей007 (07.07.2011)

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Элит-Строительство. Бухгалтерский учет", версия 2.2.7.1 от 07.07.2011*


Обновление: ~ 36 Mb

http://depositfiles.com | http://hotfile.com | http://letitbit.net

----------

aljas2006 (07.10.2011)

----------


## wogd

Есть у кого обновление 1С Управляющий 1.7.
Заранее благодарю

----------


## WhiteGhost85

1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги" перезалете последнюю версию!

----------


## Ткачев

Розница версия 1.0.15.4 от 23.06.2011 (Полный боекомплект)
Скачать...

----------

aljas2006 (31.07.2011), fil_and (21.07.2011), tds2000 (08.08.2011)

----------


## RedEyes

Товарищи, имеется Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 (2.5.21.3)
Хочется обновить до последней версии, но ссылки на обновления уже не рабочие, может кто-нить перезалить обновления, или может есть обновление сразу с этой версии до последней?

----------


## VAU

*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.4.1/06.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.14.1/06.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

aljas2006 (10.09.2011), eugine-k (19.07.2011), Primus_vlg (19.07.2011), Vovanches (24.10.2011), Диманыч (17.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (08.07.2011)

----------


## 27d11

*Платформа 8.2.13.219* 
*Скачатьс с depositfiles* 
*Скачатьс с turbobit* 


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.34.2 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 15.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.35.3 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 20.05.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.36.3 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 21.06.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая", релиз 2.5.26.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.28.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.30.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.31.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.32.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая" Релиз 2.5.33.4 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.19.12 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.20.10 (Обновление, для 8.2)* 

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 08.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 14.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.23.9 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 18.05.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.24.10 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 22.06.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.18.1 (Полная)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.19.12 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.21.1 (Обновление, для 8.2)*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.22.1 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 20.04.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.23.9 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 18.05.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.24.10 (Обновление, для 8.2) от 22.06.2011*
* Скачатьс с depositfiles*
* Скачатьс с turbobit*


* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.14.8 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.7 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.18.2 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.19.10 (обновление, для 8.2)*

* Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.20.9 (обновление, для 8.2)*


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.12.3 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.13.2 (обновление, для 8.2) от 07.09.2010* 


* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.4.6 (Полная)*

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.5.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.6.7 (обновление, для 8.2) от 18.03.2011* 


* Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.14.4 (обновление, для 8.2) от 03.12.2010*

----------

Acix (13.07.2011), antabus (25.01.2012), AntonGwozd (05.08.2011), chestakov (15.10.2011), dolp4in (13.07.2011), expertBB (18.10.2011), graf-fatso (01.08.2011), Hlopchik (11.01.2012), IIIaiTaH (11.07.2011), Irina78 (12.07.2011), konstz43 (08.07.2011), Lex'ar (13.08.2011), MikhailG (12.07.2011), pav2587 (07.10.2011), pavlenty (29.07.2011), Primus_vlg (19.07.2011), SamaraDim (09.07.2011), SirotinAI (17.01.2012), slezinka2508 (03.10.2011), Solna (12.12.2011), TigerMouse (08.02.2012), ufkbyrf (03.08.2011), VaAaP (21.07.2011), Voldeamr256 (20.07.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012), Мадам (15.12.2011), Тиваев (12.07.2011)

----------


## SadomtsevVS

Всем привет! А есть у Вас БГУ 1.0.4.3? Очень нужно)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.4.3/08.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Antonio74 (11.07.2011), che_gevara (10.07.2011), dargh (10.07.2011), Mad_Max (10.07.2011), Pups2010 (12.07.2011), SadomtsevVS (10.07.2011), Slava_kur (10.07.2011), yankr (10.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (10.07.2011)

----------


## stalker17

Бухгалтерия предприятия,Базовая 2.0.24.10 (обновление) Скачать AccountingBase.2.0.24.10.updsetup82.exe c Getzilla
Бухгалтерия предприятия, 2.0.24.10 (обновление) Скачать Accounting.2.0.24.10.updsetup82.exe c Getzilla
Зарплата и управление персоналом, 2.5.36.3 Скачать HRM.2.5.36.3.updsetup82.exe c Getzilla

----------

AntonGwozd (05.08.2011), BiWik (15.07.2011), mdv67 (12.07.2011), Rojo (11.07.2011), Zuhra01 (22.09.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012)

----------


## vvv59

*Конфигурация "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.8.2 от 08.07.2011 г.*  
Состав: 
*- Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (версия 10.3.14)  
- Конфигурация "1С:CRM ПРОФ", редакция 1.3 (версия 1.3.4)  
- Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 1.1 (версия 1.1.8)* 
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13! 

Установка (93Мб):  UT_CRM_1.1.8.2_Setup_08072011
Обновление (23Мб): UT_CRM_1.1.8.2_Update_08072011

----------

aljas2006 (10.09.2011), Ihty (18.07.2011), msZorro (20.07.2011), vus438 (28.07.2011)

----------


## 666Rebel666

Походу, архив с установкой - битый? UT_CRM_1.1.8.2_Setup_08072011... нет, нормальный.:)

----------


## XAMEJIEOH

помогите ПЛИЗ! при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.21.1 на 2.0.22.1, при 79% программа закрывается с ошибкой и так каждый раз! скачал несколько разных обновлений. Платформа 8.2.13. Windows 7 64 bit
Вообще любая операция выполняется с вылетом программы при 79%.... Выгрузка БД или Сохранение конф.

----------


## ramzan_s

> *Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.4.3/08.07.2011
> Полный комплект поставщика
> (авторская сборка)*
> 
> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


а у вас отдельно обновления нету?:blush:

----------


## will2010

UT_CRM_1.1.8.2_Setup_08072011
  архив не доступен, пожалуйста, перезалейте....

----------


## finder10

> помогите ПЛИЗ! при обновлении Бухгалтерии 2.0.21.1 на 2.0.22.1, при 79% программа закрывается с ошибкой и так каждый раз! скачал несколько разных обновлений. Платформа 8.2.13. Windows 7 64 bit
> Вообще любая операция выполняется с вылетом программы при 79%.... Выгрузка БД или Сохранение конф.


Попробуй прогнать базу прогой chdbfl.exe Она в папке bin 1C-ки

----------

XAMEJIEOH (11.07.2011)

----------


## perena

Добрый вечер, Есть у кого-нибудь дистрибутив "Зарплата и кадры образовательного учреждения"

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Универсальный патч, сделан заново, так как старый на платформе 8.2.14.519 не работал! Инструкция та же, если что есть внутри архива! Пользуемся на здоровье*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

EvgeniyVL (17.07.2011), forzi (11.07.2011), glory55 (08.09.2011), kds221281 (18.07.2011), MaRoman (22.07.2011), msZorro (20.07.2011), MWalker (12.07.2011), o-bol (22.11.2011), Tiger007 (04.09.2011), Vladimir72 (02.08.2011), Евагней (12.07.2011), Игорь 555 (11.07.2011), Мадам (15.12.2011), шоколадина (19.07.2011)

----------


## vitamina

> а у вас отдельно обновления 1.0.4.3 нету?:blush:


*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.4.3 от 08.07.2011*

Вытащил из установки файлы *1cv8.cfu* и *1cv8upd.htm* и выложил на народ - скачать, весит 7,93 Мб

----------

Anthon (06.10.2011), Antonio74 (11.07.2011), burda (26.07.2011), ramzan_s (14.07.2011)

----------


## XAMEJIEOH

> Попробуй прогнать базу прогой chdbfl.exe Она в папке bin 1C-ки


Спасибо огромное! был поврежден файл конфиг.

----------


## Mad_Max

*VAU*, а случаем регламентированной отчетности для БГУ обновленной нету? был бы очень признателен!!!

----------


## hvlad

Пожалуйста! У кого есть возможность, выложите последнее обновление 1.1.11 для комплексной автоматизации.
Очень нужно!!!!

----------


## shurav

Хелп, не могу обновиться с 2.0.23.1, нужен 2.0.23.5

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._

*Установка *    [305.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/pc7wpjqpeieq/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [5.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/e2kiwk2wo939/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [38.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/3jgh99piwtx7/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.37.1 от 11.07.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.36.3._

*Установка *               [90.6 Mb] И http://oron.com/5lyqdhnp721p/ZUP_2.5...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*    [7.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/hj4iacowdsyd/ZUP_2.5...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*   [17.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/geds67o0zxad/ZUP_2.5...eBASE.rar.html

----------

Anthon (12.07.2011), AVS300 (09.08.2011), ben.tim (13.07.2011), denis_kv (13.07.2011), fil_and (16.09.2011), greywhite (12.07.2011), knyaz-oleg (04.09.2011), KRUND (12.07.2011), Lisa57 (06.09.2011), Mar Go (13.07.2011), mdv67 (12.07.2011), msZorro (20.07.2011), MWalker (12.07.2011), regina5 (12.07.2011), ronval (12.07.2011), sergnau (01.02.2012), SiMBaIrk (12.07.2011), smoke_dev (12.07.2011), ss_serg12 (12.07.2011), sunkatty (21.07.2011), SuVictor (12.07.2011), Tavisdm (12.07.2011), vaness26 (12.07.2011), vigorvv (12.07.2011), Zuhra01 (23.09.2011), Евагней (12.07.2011), Игорь 555 (12.07.2011), Коловорот (12.07.2011), шоколадина (19.07.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.37.1* (полный комплект запакованных шаблонов с **.cf* и **.cfu*) от *11.07.2011*

*TurboBit*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.25.5* (полный комплект запакованных шаблонов с **.cf* и **.cfu*) от *11.07.2011*

*TurboBit*

----------

guildestern (16.07.2011), Tavisdm (12.07.2011)

----------


## Игорь 555

[QUOTE=DrunkyJ;161935]*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._


*Обновление  Проф.*    [5.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/e2kiwk2wo939/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

Обновление ставится только на платформу 8.2.14.519

----------

Beas (27.01.2012), EVAPOST (12.07.2011), Grey51 (12.07.2011), Irina78 (12.07.2011), kolganv (12.07.2011), luda_k (13.07.2011), msZorro (19.07.2011), olagree (14.07.2011), sa2802 (12.07.2011), SirotinAI (12.07.2011)

----------


## vievd

нет пусто

---------- Post added at 13:15 ---------- Previous post was at 13:08 ----------

Спасибо

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.37.1 (обновление) от 11.07.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.25.5 (обновление) от 11.07.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

alexmoll (01.08.2011), aljas2006 (16.07.2011), ben.tim (13.07.2011), bonifazi (13.07.2011), Cat2882 (27.09.2011), CemLena (12.07.2011), Chenn (13.07.2011), EVAPOST (12.07.2011), glavbuh (14.07.2011), juli7697 (13.07.2011), Jur100 (19.07.2011), KateFlo (02.08.2011), kds221281 (18.07.2011), konstz43 (18.07.2011), misterfix (28.03.2012), Natali1 (25.07.2011), NikAntonina (12.07.2011), Nikodimushka (05.09.2011), pavlenty (12.07.2011), polipi (13.01.2012), sambush (12.07.2011), Sashkosleep (13.07.2011), shurav (12.07.2011), Svetlana_K (13.07.2011), tdn62 (12.07.2011), type (27.01.2012), vaness26 (12.07.2011), vus438 (29.12.2011), наталья55 (12.07.2011), Петров Петр (24.07.2011), Света (17.07.2011), Тиваев (13.07.2011), шоколадина (06.09.2011)

----------


## smosienko

> Главным образом, для тех, кто в свое время обновил конфигурацию до релиза 2.0.23.1 вышеупомянутое обновление не пойдет. Предлагаю обновиться через файл конфигурации (2.0.23.9.cf). Напомню порядок обновления:
> 1. На всякий случай сделать резервную копию информационной базы;
> 2. Разблокировка всех объектов Меню <Конфигурация> -> <Поддержка> -> <Настройка поддержки> -> Кн <Включить возможность изменения>;
> 
> 3. Непосредственно обновление Меню <Конфигурация> -> <Загрузка конфигурации из файла>. В качестве загружаемого файла указываем 2.0.23.9.cf. По ходу дела со всем соглашаемся. (Размер файла 96.44 Mb) 
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/36246.3...0.23.9.cf.html
> 
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7637...0.23.9.cf.html


Ссылки не обновите? А то никак с 2.0.23.1 не обновиться.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Ссылки не обновите? А то никак с 2.0.23.1 не обновиться.


2.0.23.9.cf

http://letitbit.net/download/21375.2ea162ba06e44561a313b340380e/2_0_23_9.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/02486237374049444-21375.2ea162ba06e44561a313b340380e/2_0_23_9.rar.html

---------- Post added at 20:22 ---------- Previous post was at 20:14 ----------

*Обновление Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.4.3 от 08.07.2011* 
 файл обновления .cfu из полного комплекта. (для тех, кто не хочет качать полную версию) 

http://letitbit.net/download/85510.8ac72f3908d0976adbe1deb7e635/StateAccounting_1.0.4.3.cfu.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/354289542928282056756-85510.8ac72f3908d0976adbe1deb7e635/StateAccounting_1.0.4.3.cfu.rar.html

---------- Post added at 20:47 ---------- Previous post was at 20:22 ----------

*Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.37.1 от 11.07.2011 Full*

http://letitbit.net/download/26669.2...Setup.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4617...Setup.rar.html

----------

asteriks (15.07.2011), glory55 (08.09.2011), kds221281 (09.09.2011), smosienko (12.07.2011), sunkatty (18.07.2011), vladimir22 (14.07.2011)

----------


## trex

подскажите для корпоративной подойдут обновы?

----------


## greywhite

> *1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
> Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011* 
> Обновление ставится только на платформу 8.2.14.519


Вот не надо только народу голову дурить! Ставится все прекрасно на платформу 8.2.13.219!!!

----------


## EVAPOST

Почему-то версия 2.5.37.1. ЗУП в конфигураторе не появляется для обновления, как будто и не устанавливала, путь проверяла, как и в предыдущем обновлении тот-же

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.37.1/11.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*




*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5/11.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

m1m1 (14.07.2011), MaRoman (22.07.2011), nmor (13.07.2011), toliktigr (18.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (15.07.2011)

----------


## Proxa

Зарплата и управление персоналом, версия 2.5.37.1 от 11.07.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления)   
Ссылка 

Зарплата и управление персоналом (базовая), версия 2.5.37.1 от 11.07.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления)   
Ссылка 

Зарплата и управление персоналом, версия 2.5.37.1 от 11.07.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой)   
Ссылка 

Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, версия 2.5.37.1 от 12.07.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления)   
Ссылка 

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, версия 1.0.27.1 от 12.07.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления)   
Ссылка 

Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.11.1 от 12.07.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления)   
Ссылка

Налогоплательщик, версия 3.0.28.1 от 12.07.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления)   
Ссылка

----------

Antonio74 (19.07.2011), cj-mik (13.07.2011), constz (16.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (17.07.2011), evgeny2009 (13.07.2011), Irina78 (13.07.2011), iva1957 (13.07.2011), kds221281 (18.07.2011), std777 (13.07.2011), VitaOl (14.07.2011), zba (13.07.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012), УтштМЫ (15.07.2011)

----------


## greywhite

> Товарищи, имеется Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 (2.5.21.3)
> Хочется обновить до последней версии, но ссылки на обновления уже не рабочие, может кто-нить перезалить обновления, или может есть обновление сразу с этой версии до последней?


Качай последний полный релиз или файл конфигурации из последнего релиза  и обновляйся как обычно, но с файла *.cf

----------

RedEyes (13.07.2011), suas1984 (15.07.2011)

----------


## Hun_ter07

> подскажите для корпоративной подойдут обновы?


нет, не пойдут

----------

suas1984 (15.07.2011), trex (13.07.2011)

----------


## anna1975

> Главным образом, для тех, кто в свое время обновил конфигурацию до релиза 2.0.23.1 вышеупомянутое обновление не пойдет. Предлагаю обновиться через файл конфигурации (2.0.23.9.cf). Напомню порядок обновления:
> 1. На всякий случай сделать резервную копию информационной базы;
> 2. Разблокировка всех объектов Меню <Конфигурация> -> <Поддержка> -> <Настройка поддержки> -> Кн <Включить возможность изменения>;
> 
> 3. Непосредственно обновление Меню <Конфигурация> -> <Загрузка конфигурации из файла>. В качестве загружаемого файла указываем 2.0.23.9.cf. По ходу дела со всем соглашаемся. (Размер файла 96.44 Mb) 
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/36246.3...0.23.9.cf.html
> 
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7637...0.23.9.cf.html


Огромная просьба загрузить файл на файлообменник еще раз, а то файлы ссылки уже не работают.!!!

----------

suas1984 (15.07.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Огромная просьба загрузить файл на файлообменник еще раз, а то файлы ссылки уже не работают.!!!


http://letitbit.net/download/21375.2..._23_9.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0248..._23_9.rar.html

они же в посте 925 немножко пролистнули

----------

suas1984 (15.07.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 12.07.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._

*Установка*          [275.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/jy2hz4mfgtuh/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [4.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/hme4w8g2j786/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html


*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.11.1 от 12.07.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [375.3 Mb] И http://oron.com/glpuq6eq0nsg/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [64.1 Mb]  И http://oron.com/uhg6e5xqd4ns/Komplex...pdate.rar.html



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._

*Установка *    [305.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/pc7wpjqpeieq/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [5.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/e2kiwk2wo939/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [38.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/3jgh99piwtx7/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.37.1 от 11.07.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.36.3._

*Установка *               [90.6 Mb] И http://oron.com/5lyqdhnp721p/ZUP_2.5...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*    [7.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/hj4iacowdsyd/ZUP_2.5...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*   [17.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/geds67o0zxad/ZUP_2.5...eBASE.rar.html

----------

AKC (27.11.2011), AlexU (14.07.2011), anais (14.07.2011), Antp11 (15.07.2011), avddev (16.07.2011), BiWik (15.07.2011), EvgeniyVL (17.07.2011), Fotinia59 (21.07.2011), Frill (14.07.2011), greywhite (15.07.2011), Helenaiv (19.07.2011), leocat42 (14.07.2011), mni67 (19.07.2011), Nikita747 (19.07.2011), Primus_vlg (14.07.2011), rus138 (15.07.2011), stasha (19.07.2011), Step-01 (14.07.2011), suas1984 (15.07.2011), sunkatty (18.07.2011), svemira (16.07.2011), swoi (14.07.2011), tanya.vladis (19.07.2011), toliktigr (18.07.2011), Vital451 (09.12.2011), ЛарисаТимофф (15.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (15.07.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Для конфигурации 2.0.25.5 на базе 1С:Предприятия 8.2 опубликована внешняя форма 4-ФСС от 13.07.2011*

внешняя форма отчета "Форма-4 ФСС РФ", утвержденная приказом Минздравсоцразвития России от 28.02.2011 № 156н. Для сдачи отчетности за 1 полугодие 2011 года рекомендуется использовать ее. 

 См. инструкцию по настройке и использованию внешних отчетов.

http://letitbit.net/download/14227.1...55_82.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9474...55_82.rar.html

----------

aleks_19 (15.07.2011), Andyman (15.07.2011), Primus_vlg (14.07.2011), sunkatty (18.07.2011), Игорь 555 (14.07.2011), Эльбрус (18.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.25.5/12.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.11.1/12.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Диманыч (17.07.2011)

----------


## 3860530530

To VAU Что, означает авторская сборка? Потом с дальнейшим обновлением проблем не будет (в автоматическом режиме, а не через сравнение)?

----------


## shurav

Проверь, не стоит ли касперский с версией ниже 11.0.2.556

----------


## 3860530530

> Проверь, не стоит ли касперский с версией ниже 11.0.2.556


В каком смысле?

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011 (проф)* 

*Скачать*
*Скачать2* 

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011 (базовая)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*


*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 
Номер релиза: 1.1.11.1 от 12.07.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

Albi (20.07.2011), comatoz (05.10.2011), escada116 (19.07.2011), EvgeniyVL (17.07.2011), expertBB (18.10.2011), guildestern (16.07.2011), kds221281 (18.07.2011), krushinin2008 (18.07.2011), msZorro (19.07.2011), NataZ (15.07.2011), pavlenty (29.07.2011), sergio_uu (19.07.2011), toliktigr (18.07.2011), бабка (15.07.2011), Разработчик (17.07.2011), Света (17.07.2011), Эльбрус (18.07.2011)

----------


## oland

Конфигурация "ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. Стандарт", редакция 1.0, версия 1.0.6.1 от 16.03.2011 (файл CF + CFU) ссылка на дистрибутив

Конфигурация "ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. Стандарт", редакция 1.0, версия 1.0.7.2 от 24.06.2011 (дистрибутив обновления) ссылка на дистрибутив

Конфигурация "ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. Стандарт", редакция 1.0 (Руководство пользователя), файл PDF, 6.43 Мб ссылка на руководство

----------

aljas2006 (16.07.2011), bons (20.07.2011), Ivan666 (30.07.2011), Long1965 (15.08.2011), NikAntonina (19.07.2011), Sarret (18.07.2011), vus438 (28.07.2011), vvv59 (15.07.2011), Валерыч (08.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1с 8 Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.25.5 от 14.07.2011 (обновление) *  
 Bau_upd_2_0_25_5 ….. Bau_upd_2_0_25_5(зеркало)  
* 1с 8  Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (базовая), версия 2.0.25.5 от 14.07.2011 (обновление)*  
Bau_upd_2_0_25_5_base…… Bau_upd_2_0_25_5_base (зеркало) 
*  1с 8 Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.25.5 от 14.07.2011 (обновление для перехода с базовой) *  
 Bau_upd_2_0_25_5_btf ….. Bau_upd_2_0_25_5_btf (зеркало)

----------

Alexeym1980 (05.08.2011), insuna (27.07.2011)

----------


## NataZ

> To VAU Что, означает авторская сборка? Потом с дальнейшим обновлением проблем не будет (в автоматическом режиме, а не через сравнение)?


Проблем не будет. Проверено.

----------

VAU (15.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

> Проблем не будет. Проверено.


:yes:

*Конфигурация Розница 8. Аптека
Релиз 1.0.15* 


*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

mutator11 (20.09.2011)

----------


## freelab

> * КЛАДР (Июнь 2011 года)*


Можно повторить а то удалили всё (( За ранее. Спасибо огромное!

----------


## 3860530530

> Можно повторить а то удалили всё (( За ранее. Спасибо огромное!


Классификатор с диска ИТС Проф за Июль 2011 http://sendfile.su/385874

----------

freelab (16.07.2011), frizzy (16.07.2011), guildestern (16.07.2011), warenic (19.07.2011), Мадам (15.12.2011)

----------


## plm1959

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011 г.

----------

cassyan (17.07.2011), vetalgve (17.07.2011), Vitaly28 (17.07.2011), Диманыч (17.07.2011)

----------


## avddev

Бухгалтерия 2.0.25.5 базовая http://narod.ru/disk/19188201001/updsetup.exe.html

----------

Anton77_15 (26.07.2011)

----------


## frizzy

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.25.5)  - Старая форма РСВ! Дайте пож-та что ли внешний отчет у кого есть?

---------- Post added at 17:48 ---------- Previous post was at 17:31 ----------




> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.25.5)  - Старая форма РСВ! Дайте пож-та что ли внешний отчет у кого есть?


Вопрос снимаю.. это не форма старая это опять косяк в обновлении, внешняя форма загружается внутри самой программы, если кто столкнулся тоже

----------


## VAU

*Почти вся отраслевая розница 1.0.15.1* *
Розница 8. Аптека
Розница 8. Книжный магазин
Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей
Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви
Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов
Розница 8. Салон оптики
Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин

(обновления)*


*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

fil_and (31.08.2011), Pandrom (18.07.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Внешняя форма отчета РСВ-1 ПФР для релиза 2.0.25.5 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.*

Архив содержит внешнюю форму отчета "Расчет по страховым взносам в ПФР,ФФОМС, ТФОМС (форма РСВ-1 ПФР)".
Форма утверждена приказом Минздравсоцразвития России от 12.11.2009 №894н (в редакции приказов Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 20.12.2010
№ 1135н, от 31.01.2011 №54н).
Форма имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 7.00, утвержденном Распоряжением Правления ПФР от 31.03.2011 г. № 120р.

Изменения в текущей версии отчета:
     - Показатели строк 100, 120 и 150 установлены обязательными к выгрузке.

http://letitbit.net/download/99231.9...55_82.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5497...55_82.rar.html

----------

escada116 (19.07.2011), Lisa57 (26.07.2011), Nikita747 (19.07.2011), Primus_vlg (19.07.2011), samecon (18.07.2011), sd001034 (19.07.2011), wingcat (19.07.2011), Игорь 555 (20.07.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Налогоплательщик" 3.0.27.1 (20.06.2011)* полная установка

*WupLoad*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Документооборот КОРП" 1.1.3.10 (16.06.2011)* полная установка

*TurboBit*

----------

borico (01.09.2011), Velikiy (04.08.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Полная Конфигурация "Розница 8. Книжный магазин"
Релиз 1.0.15.1*

*СКАЧАТЬ*



*Полная Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи"
Релиз 1.0.15.1*

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

aljas2006 (31.07.2011), fil_and (21.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Центр управления производительностью 2.0.5.43/15.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

DBegunkov (26.08.2011), harin66 (09.08.2011), NikAntonina (19.07.2011), Trise (08.11.2011)

----------


## Anatoliy12

Уважаемые коллеги, прошу помочь в поиске конфигурации "1С-Логистика:Управление перевозками" на 8.2. Надо срочно. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.25.5
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*1С-АРБИС: Управление фирмой франчайзи, 
редакция 3.0 Релиз 3.0.3.1
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*




*Конфигурация Розница 8. 
Магазин автозапчастей Релиз 1.0.15.1
Полный комплект поставщика*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

fil_and (21.07.2011), NataZ (20.07.2011)

----------


## andreey

1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", 2.0.22.3 (обновление)
http://letitbit.net/download/00623.0...8d5/2.0.22.rar

----------

fil_and (31.08.2011)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", 2.0.22.3 (обновление)
> http://letitbit.net/download/00623.0...8d5/2.0.22.rar


Результат запроса: "Запрашиваемая вами страница не существует!"

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 *Конфигурация "Воинская часть" 2.0.3.2 (19.07.2011)* полная установка

*TurboBit*

----------

xobbot (16.08.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С 8 -АРБИС: Управление фирмой франчайзи, редакция 3.0  релиз 3.0.3.1 от 27.08.2010  установка* 
arbis_3_0_3_1_setup_27082010…..arbis_3_0_3_1_setup_27082010(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_3_1_setup_27082010(зеркало)

*1С 8 -АРБИС: Управление фирмой франчайзи, редакция 3.0  обновления* 
*Релиз 3.0.10.1 - 27.05.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_10_1_update_27052011…..arbis_3_0_10_1_update_27052011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_10_1_update_27052011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.9.2 - 04.05.2011 –*
arbis_3_0_9_2_update_04052011…..arbis_3_0_9_2_update_04052011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_9_2_update_04052011(зеркало)
* Релиз 3.0.8.1 - 21.04.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_8_1_update_21042011…..arbis_3_0_8_1_update_21042011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_8_1_update_21042011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.7.2 - 18.03.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_7_2_update_18032011…..arbis_3_0_7_2_update_18032011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_7_2_update_18032011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.6.1 - 02.02.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_6_1_update_02022011…..arbis_3_0_6_1_update_02022011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_6_1_update_02022011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.5.1 - 06.12.2010 –* 
arbis_3_0_5_1_update_06122010…..arbis_3_0_5_1_update_06122010(зеркало)….. arbis_3_0_5_1_update_06122010(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.4.1 - 26.10.2010 –*
arbis_3_0_4_1_update_26102010…..arbis_3_0_4_1_update_26102010(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_4_1_update_26102010(зеркало)

----------

Aret (24.07.2011), Ivan666 (25.07.2011), msZorro (29.07.2011), Tehas (25.07.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.11.2 от 20.07.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [375.7 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/150015...1_82_Setup.rar

*Обновление*   [64.1 Mb]  И http://www.filesonic.com/file/150017..._82_Update.rar


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.14.2 от 20.07.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [392.59 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/150020...2_82_Setup.rar

*Обновление* [64.96 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/150020..._82_Update.rar

----------

azarkin (03.08.2011), cherkasoff (29.07.2011), judi27 (25.07.2011), KRUND (22.07.2011), Mar Go (30.07.2011), Marusya (02.08.2011), sunkatty (22.07.2011), valanord (26.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (22.07.2011)

----------


## sanskrit

*1С :Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием,
редакция 1.3. " релиз 1.3.14.2 от 20.07.2011 (обновление)*

http://letitbit.net/download/5563.5e...72011.exe.html

*1С :Предприятие 8.2. Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.11.2 от 20.07.2011 (обновление)*

http://letitbit.net/download/5101.58....11.2.exe.html

----------

EvgeniyVL (28.07.2011), gfhju (25.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.11.2/20.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.14.2/20.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*


*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



Конфигурация Розница 8 
Ювелирный магазин Релиз 1.0.15.1
Полный комплект поставщика

*Скачать с Letitbit*



Конфигурация Розница 8
Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов Релиз 1.0.15.1
Полный комплект поставщика

*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Kotry (27.07.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 релиз 2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011*
Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.36.3, 2.5.37.1.

Обновление Проф - 9.9 Mb -> скачать с народ
Обновление Базовая - 19.7 Mb -> скачать с народ
 Дистрибутив перехода с Базовой на Проф - 15.6 Mb -> скачать с народ

----------

dmitry37 (22.07.2011), juli7697 (23.07.2011), login_n (25.07.2011), Mar Go (30.07.2011), Marita (23.07.2011), miriel (26.07.2011), Nics (13.04.2012), NikAntonina (22.07.2011), olgabuh (01.08.2011), squirrel.80 (22.07.2011), tanya.vladis (02.08.2011), valanord (26.07.2011), Плюс-Минус (22.07.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 релиз 2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011 (проф)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 релиз 2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011 (базовая)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

Marita (23.07.2011), Tavisdm (22.07.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 релиз 2.5.38.1 (обновление) от 22.07.2011 (проф)*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Aret (24.07.2011), Button (28.07.2011), KsuVad (29.01.2012), Marita (23.07.2011), mxb0280 (02.08.2011), Primus_vlg (23.07.2011), sergnau (01.02.2012), TSP-EKB (06.02.2012)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.36.3 и 2.5.37.1._

*Установка *               [93.8 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150432..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление Проф.*    [10.1 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150432...UpdateProf.rar

*Обновление Базов.*   [20.2 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150432...UpdateBASE.rar



*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.11.2 от 20.07.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [375.7 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150015...1_82_Setup.rar

*Обновление*   [64.1 Mb]  => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150017..._82_Update.rar


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.14.2 от 20.07.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [392.59 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150020...2_82_Setup.rar

*Обновление* [64.96 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150020..._82_Update.rar


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._

*Установка *    [305.5 Mb] => http://oron.com/pc7wpjqpeieq/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [5.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/e2kiwk2wo939/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [38.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/3jgh99piwtx7/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 12.07.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._

*Установка*          [275.5 Mb] => http://oron.com/jy2hz4mfgtuh/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [4.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/hme4w8g2j786/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

----------

aljas2006 (31.07.2011), andsidor (03.08.2011), antabus (11.01.2012), CargoPost (28.07.2011), constz (25.07.2011), embler (07.08.2011), greywhite (25.07.2011), ingushechka (26.07.2011), juli7697 (23.07.2011), koly2007 (25.07.2011), kuhum (27.07.2011), lejik (24.07.2011), mar5560 (27.07.2011), Marita (23.07.2011), Maxteh (11.09.2011), miriel (26.07.2011), Primus_vlg (23.07.2011), rinker (27.07.2011), toliktigr (12.08.2011), valanord (26.07.2011), Vladimir72 (02.08.2011), Игорь 555 (02.08.2011), Марина-2011 (20.09.2011), надия (18.08.2011), Света (24.07.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8.2  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" редакция 2.5
релиз  2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011*  
*Установка (91,4 Mb):*
 HRM_2_5_38_1_22072011…..HRM_2_5_38_1_22072011(зеркало).....HRM_2_5_38_1_22072011(зеркало)….. HRM_2_5_38_1_22072011(зеркало)
*Обновление Проф.(9.9 Mb):*
HRM_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011…..HRM_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало)…..HRM_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало)…..HRM_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало) 
*Обновление Базов.(19.7 Mb):*
HRMBase_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011.....HRMBase_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало).....HRMBase_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало).....HRMBase_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало) 
*Дистрибутив перехода с Базовой (15.7 Mb):*
HRMBase_updstpb_2.5.38.1_22072011…..HRMBase_updstpb_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало)…..HRMBase_updstpb_2.5.38.1_22072011(зеркало)….. HRMBase_updstpb_2.5.38.1_22072011 (зеркало)


*1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК
Конфигурация "ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.24.1 от 14.07.2011* 
*Установка (211,7Mb):*
Uchet_upr_komp_ZKH_TSZ_ZSK_2.0.24.1_setup_14072011…..Uchet_upr_komp_ZKH_TSZ_ZSK_2.0.24.1_setup_14072011  (зеркало)…..Uchet_upr_komp_ZKH_TSZ_ZSK_2.0.24.1_setup_14072011  (зеркало)

----------

aljas2006 (10.09.2011), fil_and (31.08.2011), Ivan666 (25.07.2011), kletelson (26.08.2011), KRUND (25.07.2011), lejik (24.07.2011), msZorro (29.07.2011), АлексейГ1979 (31.08.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Установка проф Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011*

Новое в версии

Пилотный проект ФСС

Для страхователей Карачаево-Черкесской Республики и Нижегородской области, участвующих в пилотном проекте ФСС в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 21 апреля 2011 г. № 294, реализованы следующие возможности:
получение печатной формы Заявления о выплате пособий, утвержденной Приказом ФСС от 17 июня 2011 г. № 195, по всем видам пособий; 
получение печатной формы Описи заявлений и документов, утвержденной Приказом ФСС от 17 июня 2011 г. № 195, по всем видам пособий; 
формирование реестров сведений для пособий по временной нетрудоспособности, по беременности и родам, при рождении ребенка и ежемесячного пособия по уходу за ребенком по формам, утвержденным Приказом ФСС от 17 июня 2011 г. № 196; 
формирование "Реестра сведений, необходимых для назначения и выплаты пособий по временной нетрудоспособности, по беременности и родам" в электронном виде в соответствии с форматом версии 1.2, опубликованным на сайте Нижегородского регионального отделения ФСС. 

Внимание! Версия 2.5.38 конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 предназначена для использования с версией платформы 8.2.10.82 (и более поздних).

Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.36 и 2.5.37.

http://letitbit.net/download/42673.4...Setup.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0861...Setup.rar.html

----------

marzhin (25.07.2011), SeverBaP (25.07.2011), vadimvad (27.07.2011), yaguarrr (25.07.2011)

----------


## Proxa

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" редакция 2.5 *релиз 2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011*

Установка (91,4 Mb): HMR_2.5.38.1_8.2_Setup.rar
Обновление Проф. HRM_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011.exe
Обновление Базов. HRMBase_updsetup_2.5.38.1_22072011.exe
Дистрибутив перехода с Базовой  HRMBase_updstpb_2.5.38.1_22072011.exe

----------

alx-alx2007 (25.07.2011), Andry_m (31.07.2011), asp66 (26.07.2011), AVS300 (25.07.2011), bonifazi (25.07.2011), constz (25.07.2011), es-natali (26.07.2011), GaneKaletova (25.07.2011), guildestern (28.07.2011), iva1957 (26.07.2011), Marusya (28.07.2011), nadyulya (28.07.2011), olgabuh (01.08.2011), sa2802 (25.07.2011), sunkatty (25.07.2011), TigerMouse (15.10.2011), Voland36 (26.07.2011), yaguarrr (25.07.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012), Света (24.07.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП" 2.0.25.5 (от 12.07.2011)*
*TurboBit*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" 1.0.15.1*
*TurboBit*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" 1.0.15.1*
*TurboBit*

----------

Diego1964 (25.07.2011), tony2 (26.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.38.1/22.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <> *Скачать  c Getzilla*

----------

VincentOne (26.07.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1C 8  Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения релиз 1.0.28.1 от 25.07.2011* 
* Установка:* 
ZIK_budz_ucr_1.0.28.1_setup_25072011…..ZIK_budz_ucr_1.0.28.1_setup_25072011(зеркал  )…..ZIK_budz_ucr_1.0.28.1_setup_25072011(зеркал  )
* Обновление:* 
ZIK_budz_ucr_1.0.28.1_upd_25072011…..ZIK_budz_ucr_1.0.28.1_upd_25072011(зеркало)…..ZIK_budz_ucr_1.0.28.1_upd_25072011(зеркало)

----------

AlexU (27.07.2011), Button (19.08.2011), constz (16.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (27.07.2011), ShAndAn (02.08.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.28.1 (от 25.07.2011)*

*TurboBit*

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите пожалуйста, поднимаю старую базу данных и застрял в поисках 1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.14.8 (обновление). Все файлы в ссылках удалены..


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.14.8 (обновление) от 24.08.2010*
Данная версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.11

скачать

----------


## vvv59

*1С 8 -АРБИС: Управление фирмой франчайзи, редакция 3.0  релиз 3.0.3.1 от 27.08.2010  установка* 
arbis_3_0_3_1_setup_27082010…..arbis_3_0_3_1_setup_27082010(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_3_1_setup_27082010(зеркало)

*1С 8 -АРБИС: Управление фирмой франчайзи, редакция 3.0  обновления* 

*Релиз 3.0.11.1 - 27.07.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_11_1_update_27072011…..arbis_3_0_11_1_update_27072011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_11_1_update_27072011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.10.1 - 27.05.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_10_1_update_27052011…..arbis_3_0_10_1_update_27052011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_10_1_update_27052011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.9.2 - 04.05.2011 –*
arbis_3_0_9_2_update_04052011…..arbis_3_0_9_2_update_04052011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_9_2_update_04052011(зеркало)
* Релиз 3.0.8.1 - 21.04.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_8_1_update_21042011…..arbis_3_0_8_1_update_21042011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_8_1_update_21042011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.7.2 - 18.03.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_7_2_update_18032011…..arbis_3_0_7_2_update_18032011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_7_2_update_18032011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.6.1 - 02.02.2011 –* 
arbis_3_0_6_1_update_02022011…..arbis_3_0_6_1_update_02022011(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_6_1_update_02022011(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.5.1 - 06.12.2010 –* 
arbis_3_0_5_1_update_06122010…..arbis_3_0_5_1_update_06122010(зеркало)….. arbis_3_0_5_1_update_06122010(зеркало)
*Релиз 3.0.4.1 - 26.10.2010 –*
arbis_3_0_4_1_update_26102010…..arbis_3_0_4_1_update_26102010(зеркало)…..arbis_3_0_4_1_update_26102010(зеркало)

----------

msZorro (29.07.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 2.0.25.5/11.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.28.1/25.07.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая 2.5.38.1/22.07.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Anthon (28.07.2011), Anton77_15 (01.08.2011), Marita (30.07.2011), melmaxnik (10.08.2011), NataZ (28.07.2011), o-bol (02.09.2011), VaAaP (02.08.2011)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Полные версии конфигураций для 1С 8.2:*
Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5 (комплект от поставщика)
Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.11.2 (комплект от поставщика)
Управление торговлей 11.0.4.5 и 11.0.4.6 -  (комплект от поставщика)
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.38.1 (комплект от поставщика)
Зарплата и управление персоналом (бюджет) (комплект от поставщика)

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5 (комплект от поставщика)
Robofile
Letitbit
vip-file
Shareflare
i-filez
Turbobi
hit-file

Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.11.2 (комплект от поставщика)
Robofile
Letitbit
vip-file
Shareflare
i-filez
Turbobi
hit-file

Управление торговлей 11.0.4.5 (комплект от поставщика)
Robofile
Letitbit
vip-file
Shareflare
i-filez
Turbobi
hit-file

Управление торговлей 11.0.4.6 (комплект от поставщика)
Robofile
Letitbit
vip-file
Shareflare
i-filez
Turbobi
hit-file

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.38.1 (комплект от поставщика)
Robofile
Letitbit
vip-file
Shareflare
i-filez
Turbobi
hit-file

Зарплата и управление персоналом (бюджет) (комплект от поставщика)
Robofile
Letitbit
vip-file
Shareflare
i-filez
Turbobi
hit-file

Весь комплект одним архивом
Letitbit
vip-file
Robofile
Shareflare
i-filez
Turbobi
hit-file

----------

aljas2006 (31.07.2011), Anton77_15 (01.08.2011), avddev (31.07.2011), Badman123 (17.08.2011), BiWik (01.08.2011), broiderys (02.08.2011), DrTem (01.08.2011), dukm (30.07.2011), konyavka (30.09.2011), ksoft (31.07.2011), Leshii2009 (05.08.2011), Natalya1214 (05.08.2011), PaVlovich (01.08.2011), progreser (08.08.2011), rus138 (25.08.2011), Tiger007 (06.08.2011), VaAaP (02.08.2011), АннаА (07.08.2011)

----------


## jobektb

> У кого есть расширение для карманных компьютеров 8.2.5 скиньте пожалуйста


Посмотри может подойдет
http://turbo.to/klnmckqu37qx.html

----------

daylight (07.08.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Обработки предназначены для переноса документов из «1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7» релиза не ниже 7.70.528  в «1С:Бухгалтерию 8» (версий КОРП,  ПРОФ и базовой)  релиза 2.0.25.*

Фирма "1С", Москва. Август 2011 года

Архив содержит обработку выгрузки данных и правила выгрузки 
из 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7:
- Exp77_82.ert
- Acc77_Acc82.xml
- Exp77_82.efd
- ПереносДанныхИзИнформацио  нныхБаз1СПредприятия77.epf

Выгрузка данных должна выполняться из информационной базы
1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 релиза не ниже 7.70.528

Загрузка данных должна выполняться в информационную базу 
следующих конфигураций:
- Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0 (базовые версии и версия ПРОФ),
- Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП,
Релиз конфигурации-получателя должен быть не ниже 2.0.25.

Порядок действий в 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 для выгрузки данных:
1. Файлы обработки переноса следует скопировать в папку \ExtForms каталога 
информационной базы. 
2. Для использования обработки, следует воспользоваться меню "Сервис - Дополнительные 
возможности - Выгрузка остатков и документов в 1С:Бухгалтерию 8". 
3. В обработке следует указать имя файла правил переноса и имя файла 
для выгрузки данных, и выбрать, какие данные следует перенести.

Порядок действий в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 для загрузки данных:
1.Для загрузки данных в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 следует открыть внешнюю обработку 
ПереносДанныхИзИнформацио  нныхБаз1СПредприятия77.epf
2. В форме Помощника следует указать файл с данными, сформированный при выгрузке из 
1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7.
3. Дождаться завершения работы Помощника - в процессе загрузки
будут созданы и проведены все документы.

http://letitbit.net/download/01774.0...10802.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4874...10802.rar.html

----------

aljas2006 (03.08.2011), almambr (03.08.2011), andsidor (03.08.2011), coltel (02.08.2011), fvg63 (02.08.2011), knyaz-oleg (10.08.2011), lomshakov (07.08.2011), Maxic59 (02.08.2011), NataZ (03.08.2011), Zuhra01 (22.09.2011), Разработчик (06.09.2011), Света (05.08.2011)

----------


## stimkzn

Последние обновления 1с Бухгалтерия 8.2
2.0.23.9 скачать
2.0.24.10 скачать
2.0.25.5 скачать

----------

1cUser2 (24.08.2011), boardru (06.10.2011), DoCaru (18.08.2011), embler (07.08.2011), es-natali (14.09.2011), Fotinia59 (18.08.2011), Klissa (20.01.2012), lera11 (18.08.2011), Lisa57 (06.09.2011), smittwesson (11.08.2011), Solna (12.12.2011), Куф (23.10.2011), Надежда1906 (07.08.2011)

----------


## avddev

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 (2.5.38.1) cf http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/267728/f/1Cv8.cf.html

----------

embler (07.08.2011), Rada (15.08.2011), ship190367 (12.08.2011), Юльченок (08.08.2011)

----------


## VAU

*1С Предприятие 8.2
Полные конфигурации с партнерского диска Август 2011 год.
размер 6.24гб* 
Состав ... 
(скрин нажать увеличится)








*Скачать с Turbobit* || *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

avddev (09.08.2011), fil_and (09.08.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.38.1 от 22.07.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.36.3 и 2.5.37.1._

*Установка *               [93.8 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150432..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление Проф.*    [10.1 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150432...UpdateProf.rar

*Обновление Базов.*   [20.2 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/150432...UpdateBASE.rar


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._

*Установка *    [305.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/pc7wpjqpeieq/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [5.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/e2kiwk2wo939/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *   [38.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/3jgh99piwtx7/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.25.5 от 12.07.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.24.10._

*Установка*          [275.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/jy2hz4mfgtuh/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*      [4.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/hme4w8g2j786/BuhPred...pdate.rar.html

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.11.2 от 20.07.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [375.7 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/151325...2_82_Setup.rar

*Обновление*   [64.1 Mb]  И http://www.filesonic.com/file/151326..._82_Update.rar


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.14.2 от 20.07.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [392.59 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/150020...2_82_Setup.rar

*Обновление* [64.96 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/150020..._82_Update.rar

----------

Ajuice (24.08.2011), alanf35 (08.08.2011), Anthon (10.08.2011), blacktiger69 (11.08.2011), CemLena (08.09.2011), Fial04ka (19.12.2011), fil_and (09.08.2011), FORMA (11.08.2011), Greendalf (12.08.2011), Helenaiv (15.08.2011), ifokon (07.08.2011), Kishuomi (29.09.2011), leech001 (08.08.2011), olga0116 (24.08.2011), SergZha (12.10.2011), ship190367 (12.08.2011), slezinka2508 (20.09.2011), SuVictor (08.08.2011), Vinki (10.08.2011), vladbts (23.08.2011), volikon (11.08.2011), Zuhra01 (22.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (08.08.2011), Света (10.08.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.15.1 от 04.08.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [344.3 Mb] И http://oron.com/2c14ed5p2hz3/UPP_1_3...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [15.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/473cbjehr38e/UPP_1_3...pdate.rar.html

----------

Anthon (10.08.2011), blacktiger69 (11.08.2011), EvgeniyVL (09.08.2011), fil_and (09.08.2011), greywhite (09.08.2011), Kishuomi (29.09.2011), KRUND (24.08.2011), Svetlana_K (09.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (08.08.2011)

----------


## agenial

> Добрый день! Есть у кого нибудь *обновление зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения (1.0.26.3 или 1.0.27.1)* кинте ссылку. Очень нужно. Зарание спасибо.
> А может есть у кого нибудь обновление на БГУ 8 (базавая), если кините ссылку, то тоже буду крайне благодарна.


*обновление зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.28.1*
Ссыль на 1.0.26.3 в этой теме есть.
letitbit.net
depositfiles.com

----------


## Barni

*1С Предприятие 8.2 версия 8.2.14.528. Технологическая платформа (от 05.08.2011)*

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Лекарство (Универсальный HASP-эмулятор в АРХИВЕ)

*shareflare.net*

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Подборка полных конфигураций*

*Технологическая платформа
1С Предприятие 8.2 версия 8.2.14.519*
- Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
- Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
- Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows
+ лекарство + инструкция

*shareflare.net*

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.14.528 Тестовая от 28.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*

*Тонкий клиент Тестовая от 28.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*

*Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows Тестовая от 28.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 2.0.25.5*

*shareflare.net*


*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.28.1/25.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая 2.5.38.1/22.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.11.2/20.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.14.2/20.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Конфигурация Розница 8 Ювелирный магазин Релиз 1.0.15.1*

*shareflare.net*

*Конфигурация Розница 8
Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов Релиз 1.0.15.1*

*shareflare.net*

*1С-АРБИС: Управление фирмой франчайзи
редакция 3.0 Релиз 3.0.3.1*

*shareflare.net*


*Центр управления производительностью 2.0.5.43/15.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.25.5*

*shareflare.net*


*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.11.1/12.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.37.1/11.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.4.3/08.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.4.1/06.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.14.1/06.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа.* 

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2.Дистрибутив тонкого клиента.* 

*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2.Сервер 1С Предприятия.
Архитектура x64 для для Windows x64 8.2.14.519 от 01.07.2011*

*shareflare.net*

*Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.1.15.14 (для Архитектур х86 и х64)
Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2.10.82 (для Архитектур х86 и х64)
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия 2.0.12.2 (для платформ 8.1 и 8.2)*
Эмулятор ключей защиты
+ HASP Driver, EmulServer (x64 или x86),
подробная инструкция есть в файле Readme.


*shareflare.net*


*1С:Предприятие Технологическая платформа.8.2.*
для для Windows 8.2.14.460 + unipatcher.

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.10/22.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.24.10/22.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.36.3/21.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*



*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.24.10 Базовая от 22.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.9/21.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.24.9/21.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.36.3/21.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Упpaвляющий ПРOФ/1.1.3.4/03.05.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Розница/2.0.2.6/06.05.2011 + TradeWare*

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2*
(cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)

*shareflare.net*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия Корп 2.0.23.9/18.05.2011/8.2*
Полный комплект поставщика (cf, cfu, dt, newdt, TradeWare, etc)

*shareflare.net*


*Налогоплательщик 3.0.26.1/18.05.2011/8.2*

*shareflare.net*


*Воинская часть, ред.2.0 2.0.2.1/16.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*


*Документооборот КОРП 1.1.3.10/16.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*

*Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1.10.1/09.06.2011*

*shareflare.net*

----------

AlenaS (10.08.2011), slezinka2508 (20.09.2011)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Обновления типовых конфигураций с диска 1С ИТС ПРОФ за Август 2011 года*

*1. Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5 (Бухгалтерия предпрития, бухгалтерия автономного предприятия, Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, и т.д. В одном архиве)*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*2. Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.11.2*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*3. Консолидация ПРОФ 2.0.3.3*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*4. Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*5. Документооборот 1.1.4.1*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*6. Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.14.2*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*7. Зарплата и управление персоналом (HRM, + базовая +корп. одним архивом)*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*8. Расширение для карманных компбютеров (установка) 8.2.5.14*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*9. Розница 1.0.15.4*
letitbit
robofile.ru 
VIP_FILE

*10. Налогоплательщик 3.0.28.1*
letitbit
robofile.ru
VIP_FILE

*Весь комплект:*
letitbit
Extabit
robofile.ru
Deposit
VIP_FILE
shareflare

*КЛАДР*
robofile.ru
Deposit

----------

a747 (23.08.2011), alst1 (21.08.2011), aux64 (18.08.2011), avddev (11.08.2011), CatMix (19.08.2011), Claus32 (16.08.2011), Dindzilin (09.09.2011), dragoncat (22.03.2012), dukm (11.08.2011), fasti (11.08.2011), knyaz-oleg (21.08.2011), Mauzer (11.08.2011), maxpainjan (22.08.2011), Nikomed (18.03.2012), Primus_vlg (05.09.2011), svetlana_s (15.08.2011), Марина-2011 (20.09.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

*1С КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений (3.5.16.1) от 09.08.2011*

*TurboBit*

----------


## verich

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.12.1 (обновление) от 10.08.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало

----------

3860530530 (12.08.2011), alex969 (20.08.2011), avddev (11.08.2011), EvgeniyVL (13.08.2011), evgeny2009 (11.08.2011), Irina78 (23.08.2011), warenic (12.08.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.12.1/10.08.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.15.1/04.08.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

egorm (12.08.2011), maxpainjan (22.08.2011), oland (07.09.2011), petya2003 (30.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (15.08.2011)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплект полных типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2 с диска 1С ИТС Для партнеров за август 2011 года*

1. Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.25.5 (Устанока и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

2. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.25.5 (Устанока и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

3. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия базовая 2.0.25.5 (Устанока и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

4. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия КОРП 2.0.25.5 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

5. Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.25.5 (Устанока и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

6. Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.1.13 и 2.0.25.5 (Устанока и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

7. Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.11.2 (Устанока и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

8. Управляющий 1.6.4.2 Updsetup - UpdSetup_Base-Standart
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

9. Управляющий Базовая 1.6.3.3 и 1.6.4.2 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

10. Консолидация 1.2.9.1 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

11. Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1 и 2.0.3.3 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile 
extabit
deposit

12. Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

13. Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

14. Документооборот 1.1.4.1 (Установка и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

15. Документооборот КОРП 1.1.4.1 (Установка и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

16. Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.14.2 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
deposit

17. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.38.1 (Установка и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

18. Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая  2.5.38.1 (Установка и обновление)
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

19. Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.38.1 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

20. Платежные документы 1.0.4.3 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

21. Расширение для карманных компьютеров 8.2.5.14
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

22. Розница 1.0.15.4 и 2.0.2.6 (Установка и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

23. Розница 1.0.15.4 и 2.0.2.6 БазоваЯ 
letitbit
vip-file
robofile 
extabit
deposit

24. Управление небольщой фирмой 1.1.5.1 и 1.3.1.4 (Установка и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

25. Налогоплательщик 3.0.28.1 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

26. Управление торговлей 10.3.14.3 и 11.0.6.9 (Установка и обновления)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

27. Управление торговлей Базовая 10.3.14.3 (Установка и обновление)
letitbit
vip-file
robofile
extabit
deposit

----------

a747 (23.08.2011), aljas2006 (10.09.2011), ashara (24.08.2011), borico (02.09.2011), CatMix (19.08.2011), Claus32 (16.08.2011), croc (18.08.2011), EvgeniyVL (13.08.2011), gfvznm.sasha (18.08.2011), kivix (17.08.2011), knyaz-oleg (21.08.2011), lebedev2 (18.08.2011), muzbox1 (14.09.2011), Nikomed (18.03.2012), o-bol (22.11.2011), oland (07.09.2011), pav2587 (20.08.2011), Rada (15.08.2011), reborn85 (15.08.2011), soleda (13.09.2011), Solospirit1962 (04.10.2011), Tiger007 (13.08.2011), xobbot (16.08.2011), Ziber666 (18.08.2011), Валерыч (08.09.2011), Иван666 (13.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (17.08.2011)

----------


## inoks

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Украины"	1.2.3.1	2011.08.12			16	
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ, редакция 2.0"	2.0.25.5	2011.08.12			4	
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Фармпроизводство"	1.3.14.2	2011.08.12			2	
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК"	2.0.25.1	2011.08.12			1	
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана"

http://release.8c1.ru/

----------

BPAvel (13.03.2012)

----------


## san8105

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5 (Установка - комплект поставщика)
ПРОФ Версия
ссылка
Базовая версия
ссылка

----------

lesss (17.08.2011), makres (24.08.2011), o-bol (02.09.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.12.1 от 12.08.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [328.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/ipmhs4q2nv4h/Komplex...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление*   [15.0 Mb]  И http://oron.com/jlpj6ee1qq8n/Komplex...pdate.rar.html

----------

Flut (25.08.2011), xutur (07.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (17.08.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0, версия 1.0.15.6 (обновление) от 15.08.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13.219!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

cherv81 (19.08.2011), mazatrackers (17.08.2011), Snoosmoomrik (17.08.2011), yu-allex (15.08.2011), Иван666 (15.08.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.12.1 (обновление) от 10.08.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

mgvt (29.08.2011), xutur (07.09.2011)

----------


## L480404

Помогите пожалуйста, поднимаю старую базу данных и застрял в поисках 1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ " 1.6.24.7 (обновление  или полную). Все файлы в ссылках удалены.

----------


## dimahigh3

поделитесь БГУ 1.0.5 плиз

----------


## Tiny

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.5.2*

*http://depositfiles.com/files/q6zdkbs2z*

----------

AlienNation (18.08.2011), alt99air (19.08.2011), andrey.isk (18.08.2011), AndreyMurom (18.08.2011), natawa_5 (19.08.2011), Pushik (18.08.2011), sleeping07 (19.08.2011), squirrel.80 (18.08.2011), xobbot (20.08.2011), zba (18.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (18.08.2011)

----------


## san8105

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5 (Установка - комплект поставщика)
КОРП Версия
Ссылка
Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.1.13 (Установка - комплект поставщика)
КОРП Версия
Ссылка
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения  2.0.25.5 (Установка - комплект поставщика)
Базовая Версия
Ссылка
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения  2.0.25.5 (Установка - комплект поставщика)
ПРОФ Версия
Ссылка
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения  2.0.25.5 (Установка - комплект поставщика)
КОРП Версия
Ссылка

----------

croc (18.08.2011), roler (20.08.2011)

----------


## O`lesya

1.6.24.7 Базовая
http://www.filesonic.com/file/251558...7_updsetup.exe

----------

L480404 (18.08.2011)

----------


## itandi

Ни у кого нет установщика  и обновления 11.0.6.9 для БАЗОВОЙ "Управление торговлей"? очень нужно...

----------


## Игорь 555

Что-то не так делаю? одна база данных (бухгалтерия проф) обновилась с 2.0.24.10 на 2.0.25.5, остальные ни в каку. Выдает сообщение (данный файл содержит обновления для следующих конфигураций: бла-бла-бла 2.0.24.10) и фсе. Поможiтэ, чы шо!. Мыло: brindas66@mail.ru

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!
поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией 1С.Управление Автотранспортом и 1С.Колледж
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Lex'ar

Люди, подкиньте конфигурацию 1с: Предприниматель
пожалуйста

----------


## wogd

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.26.4 от 16.08.2011*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/sxk1igouv*

----------

3860530530 (19.08.2011), aleecvbard (20.08.2011), Natutya (08.02.2012), Игорь 555 (22.08.2011)

----------


## Garipov

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011 обновление
http://narod.ru/disk/22297479001/2.0...setup.exe.html 

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом релиз 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011 обновление
http://narod.ru/disk/22297488001/2.5...setup.exe.html

----------

alex969 (20.08.2011), AndreyVL (20.08.2011), antabus (11.01.2012), avt874318 (20.08.2011), EvgeniyVL (20.08.2011), Informer (20.08.2011), lesss (21.08.2011), luda_k (21.08.2011), MMX57 (29.08.2011), NikAntonina (21.08.2011), Nikita747 (20.08.2011), onguk (21.11.2011), Sashkosleep (21.08.2011), svemira (21.08.2011), tanya.vladis (23.08.2011), uninastya (21.08.2011), vus438 (30.08.2011), warliker (20.08.2011), Света (20.08.2011)

----------


## nightguest75

> Люди, подкиньте конфигурацию 1с: Предприниматель
> пожалуйста


Вроде такой нет. Качаешь базовую бухгалтерию - вводишь реквизиты ИП (меню-предприятие-организации). Далее Сервис- переключение интерфейса и выбираешь что надо в зависимости от режима налогообложения УСНО или НДФЛ Предпринимателя. Я таким образом для своего ИП настроил.

----------


## yu-allex

Обыскал весь интернет - все ссылки уже старые. Хочу обновить Управление торговлей (8.1) 10.2.10.2 до версии (8.2) 10.3.х.х. Для этого нужна как минимум версия (8.1) 10.2.13. Если у кого то есть, выложите пожалуйста....

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.39.1. 
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.26.8. 
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), egorm (21.08.2011), misterfix (28.03.2012), NataZ (21.08.2011)

----------


## demon51085

Удалите конфигурации из шапки. Они уже давно устарели. И из-за огромной шапки тема занимает более 100 страниц.

----------

Button (25.08.2011), dobriy-zuk (23.01.2012), fernis (25.08.2011), helld (16.09.2011), kravella (27.08.2011), Lokyris (14.10.2011), soleda (13.09.2011), solnecnaya (25.01.2012), waspik (24.08.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом релиз 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011 обновление*
*Скачать*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011 обновление*
*Скачать*

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), NikAntonina (21.08.2011), rda-67 (21.08.2011), Solna (12.12.2011), Vladushka (31.01.2012)

----------


## san8105

Платформа 8.2 
*Розница релиз 1.0.15.4 комплект поставщика*

Ссылка


*Розница релиз 2.0.2.6 комплект поставщика*

Ссылка


*Розница базовая релиз 1.0.15.4 комплект поставщика*

Ссылка

----------

aljas2006 (10.09.2011), MaxPower (26.11.2011), Sp3ctr (30.11.2011), SuVictor (10.10.2011)

----------


## alx16

> Проблем не будет. Проверено.


Скачал RetailPharmacy_1_0_15_1_Setup,32мб запустил, выгрузилась в 1сv81/Рарус/ RetailPharmacy, стал прописывать: «Создание новой базы» – «создание из шаблона» и кнопка «далее» не активна, что делать подскажите? Пытался прописать в 8.1 и в 8.2 та же история.

----------


## Rada

> Вроде такой нет. Качаешь базовую бухгалтерию - вводишь реквизиты ИП (меню-предприятие-организации). Далее Сервис- переключение интерфейса и выбираешь что надо в зависимости от режима налогообложения УСНО или НДФЛ Предпринимателя. Я таким образом для своего ИП настроил.


Чуток ошибся: есть такая конфигурация 1С:Предприниматель 8. Насколько я понимаю, это что-то наподобие базовых поставок.

----------


## egorm

Запускаешь 1С платформу, далее "Настройки", -> "Каталоги шаблонов конфигураций и обновлений", нажимаешь плюсик и прописываешь путь до файла *.dt.
Сам файл кликаешь, а не директорию.
Всё. Далее все как делал раньше. В шаблонах всё появится.

----------


## Domicile

А можно *базовые* ЗУП и БП от от 19.08.2011 (обновление)?

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.5.2/16.08.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.29.1/18.08.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Maksy_G (07.09.2011)

----------


## san8105

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.26.8.
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

deposit| GigaPeta

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.26.8.
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

deposit| GigaPeta

---------- Post added at 21:20 ---------- Previous post was at 21:08 ----------

*Зарплата и Управление персоналом , редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.39.1 
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

Deposit|GigaPeta

*Зарплата и Управление персоналом Базовая, редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.39.1 
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

Deposit|GigaPeta

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1, версия 1.0.29.1
Дистрибутив обновления от 18.08.2011*

Deposit|GigaPeta

----------

Ajuice (24.08.2011), AlexU (29.08.2011), Beas (27.01.2012), BiWik (20.10.2011), constz (26.08.2011), Domicile (21.08.2011), EvgeniyVL (21.08.2011), Helenaiv (31.08.2011), Lisa57 (06.09.2011), Mauzer (22.08.2011), mayka (19.09.2012), Musson72 (31.08.2011), Oleg9230 (23.08.2011), polocatik (24.08.2011), rda-67 (22.08.2011), SirotinAI (22.08.2011), sunkatty (22.08.2011), tanaR (30.08.2011), tanya.vladis (23.08.2011), vievd (24.08.2011), yaguarrr (23.08.2011), zashil (06.09.2011), Петров Петр (04.09.2011)

----------


## Blackmen2002

Зарплата и Управление персоналом , редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.39.1
Narod
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.26.8
Narod

----------

guildestern (22.08.2011), Mar Go (25.08.2011), vladislav4 (22.08.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.25.5, 2.0.26.4._

*Установка *    [313.6 Mb] И  http://oron.com/3ys528cv1i06/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [12.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/62n71g47zkp6/BuhPred...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *  [41.4 Mb] И http://oron.com/frnqkt8czbqo/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.38.1._

*Установка *               [93.1 Mb] И  http://oron.com/hx5ddhu9kkmj/ZUP_2.5...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*    [10.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/6lc7nw3gj0sy/ZUP_2.5...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*   [20.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/bdw7bnj2h1za/ZUP_2.5...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" ред. 3.0 
Номер релиза: 3.0.29.1 от 17.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10

*Установка*  [122.6 Mb] И http://oron.com/0q9n1em657js/NalogPl...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [3.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/p6z403l2puqo/NalogPl...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.29.1 от 18.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82

*Установка*    [125.8 Mb] И http://oron.com/y46n36upzz1i/ZiKBudg...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [8.4 Mb] И http://oron.com/lwrdi092p1lf/ZiKBudg...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.5.2 от 16.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 1.0.4.3._

*Установка*    [211.9 Mb] И http://oron.com/wyheq4m5f0p9/BuhGosU...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [9.8 Mb] И http://oron.com/rlsuhjgboax5/BuhGosU...pdate.rar.html

----------

1cUser2 (24.08.2011), Cat2882 (22.09.2011), dargh (23.08.2011), demon51085 (22.08.2011), dobriy0825 (22.08.2011), double (23.08.2011), EvgeniyVL (22.08.2011), giavbuh (22.08.2011), JamGen (08.04.2012), KinoSerg (22.08.2011), l@mer (29.08.2011), magdalena (29.08.2011), MaRoman (24.08.2011), NataZ (24.08.2011), nika_ooo (27.10.2011), novov (23.08.2011), ollybelly (24.08.2011), plazma50 (26.08.2011), Rada (23.08.2011), scs123 (26.08.2011), SGD (23.08.2011), Sp3ctr (01.09.2011), Tavisdm (21.08.2011), Vladimir72 (02.10.2011), vladislav4 (22.08.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012), Игорь 555 (22.08.2011), Коловорот (24.08.2011), Консультант (22.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (22.08.2011)

----------


## virusII

Нужна Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0 -1.0.26.2

----------

tdn62 (22.08.2011)

----------


## Изумрудна

Подскажите, почему установки не одна до конца не скачивается, только обновления (((

----------


## san8105

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.1.5.2
Установочный комплект поставщика
*
Ссылка/Зеркало
*
Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.3.1.4
Установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка/Зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, версия 10.3.14.3
Установочный комплект поставщика
*
Ссылка/Зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.6.9
Установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка/Зеркало

*
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.14.3
Установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка/Зеркало

---------- Post added at 14:08 ---------- Previous post was at 13:09 ----------

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.38.1
Установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Базовая версия , редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.38.1
Установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.38.1
Установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

----------

atlantika74 (20.09.2011), boardru (19.09.2011), greywhite (21.09.2011), konstz43 (08.09.2011), Liana (25.08.2011), Mila0011 (11.10.2011), plazma50 (26.08.2011), Primus_vlg (23.08.2011), sd001034 (04.09.2011), yarosl-f (13.09.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.26.8/22.08.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.39.1/22.08.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Налогоплательщик 3.0.29.1/17.08.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
Альфа-Авто Автосервис + Автозапчасти" версия: 4.1.01.11 (CF-файл)
Полный вылеченный комплект + руководство пользователя*


*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

aljas2006 (10.09.2011), atlanti (24.08.2011), EvgeniyVL (23.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (23.08.2011)

----------


## siper2010

у кого есть конфигурация Аптека 8.2 выложите

----------


## VAU

> у кого есть конфигурация Аптека 8.2 выложите


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...И-!!!/page96

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация 
Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.26.8 
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

Базовая

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация 
Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.26.8 
Дистрибутив обновления от 19.08.2011*

Проф

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

1cUser2 (24.08.2011), atlanti (24.08.2011), constz (26.08.2011), cryogen83 (28.08.2011), embler (25.08.2011), Fotinia59 (24.08.2011), helld (01.09.2011), kohanovski (24.08.2011), l@mer (29.08.2011), NataZ (25.08.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом релиз 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011 обновление*
*Скачать*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 релиз 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011 обновление*
*Скачать*

----------

atlanti (24.08.2011), embler (25.08.2011), Fotinia59 (25.08.2011), Jur100 (27.08.2011), miriel (30.08.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012)

----------


## lsd_777

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.26.8 обновления не нашел, выложите пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 23.08.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.25.5._

*Установка*          [283.32 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/175245..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*      [10.7 Mb] И http://oron.com/uynv652sbyz2


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.39.1 от 22.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.38.1._

*Установка *     [95.61 Mb] И http://www.filesonic.com/file/175249..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*  [8.1 Mb] И http://oron.com/okubhyyjr58f

----------

Dmi3ii (30.12.2011), embler (25.08.2011), fil_and (26.08.2011), knyaz-oleg (04.09.2011), lsd_777 (29.08.2011), Mike_wl11 (27.08.2011), miriel (28.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (25.08.2011)

----------


## Serg_F1

добрый день уважаемый модератор, не могли бы вы скинуть ссылки на ИТС 1С медицина янаврь 2011?Заранее спасибо, просто очень нужно((

----------


## AJIeksey

Добрый вечер, люди добрые!!! Скиньте пожалуйста у кого есть конфигурацию стоматология. Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Uriah38

Нужна живая ссылка или перезалейте
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.20.3 (обновление) от 19.11.2010

----------


## vvv59

Внимание! Текущие версии конфигураций  «1С:Розница 8 магазин …» , редакция 1.0,  
 предназначены для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15! 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011…..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)*
Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011.zi  p.html …..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011.zi  p.html (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011.zi  p.html (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 …..
 Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011…..
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011(зе  кало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201(зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201(зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)*
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .16.1_Upd_15082011…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .16.1_Upd_15082011(зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .16.1_Upd_15082011(зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011….
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011(зеркало)….
 Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011(зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.16.1_Upd_1508  2011 ….
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.16.1_Upd_1508  2011(зеркало)….
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.16.1_Upd_1508  2011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011(зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011(зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз  1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_byitovoy_tehniki_i_sredstv_svyaz  i_1.0.16.1_upd_15082011 …..
Roznica_8_Magazin_byitovoy_tehniki_i_sredstv_svyaz  i_1.0.16.1_upd_15082011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_byitovoy_tehniki_i_sredstv_svyaz  i_1.0.16.1_upd_15082011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 …..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011(обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 …..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011…..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_150820  11 …..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_150820  11 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_150820  11(зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011…..
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011(зерк  ло)…..
 Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011(зерк  ло) 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011…..
 Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011(зерка  о)…..
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011(зерка  о)

----------

aljas2006 (10.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (02.09.2011), fil_and (31.08.2011), mascha (15.09.2011), preobrajenie1 (29.08.2011), ScAnMaG (12.09.2011), Vlad12 (30.08.2011), Хоменко (01.09.2011)

----------


## Игорь 555

Братва, помогите с переносом данных из Бухгалтерии 2.0.26.8 в УПП 1.3.15.1, плиззз... brindas66@mail.ru:confused:

----------


## Kemperok

Подскажите, как обновиться. Если в данный момент есть Бухглатерия 8.2 базовая 2.0.20.8 с нее нужно обновиться до Бух 8.2 проф, подскажите алгоритм обновлений, спасибо.

----------


## greywhite

> Подскажите, как обновиться. Если в данный момент есть Бухглатерия 8.2 базовая 2.0.20.8 с нее нужно обновиться до Бух 8.2 проф, подскажите алгоритм обновлений, спасибо.


Найди дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии соответствующего релиза (в твоем случае 2.0.20.8), а затем обнови уже получившийся проф до текущего релиза (2.0.26.8). Но так как релиз твой достаточно давнишний, то реальнее будет обновить базовую до текущего релиза, а затем превратить ее в проф.
Дистрибутивы есть в этой теме.

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.3.2.5 (обновление) от 30.08.2011* 
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Dragon2Head (14.09.2011), Pit 68 (31.08.2011), Плюс-Минус (31.08.2011)

----------


## Kemperok

[/COLOR]


> Найди дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии соответствующего релиза (в твоем случае 2.0.20.8), а затем обнови уже получившийся проф до текущего релиза (2.0.26.8). Но так как релиз твой достаточно давнишний, то реальнее будет обновить базовую до текущего релиза, а затем превратить ее в проф.
> Дистрибутивы есть в этой теме.


 спасибо

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.3.2.5 (обновление) от 30.08.2011*
1C8.2_UNF_1_3_2_5_upd_30082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_UNF_1_3_2_5_upd_30082011(depositfiles)

*Бюджетная отчетность, версия 1.1.3.2 от 22.08.2011 (обновление)*
1C8_budz_otcetn_1.1.3.2_upd_22082011(letitbit)…..1C8_budz_otcetn_1.1.3.2_upd_22082011(vip-file)…..1C8_budz_otcetn_1.1.3.2_upd_22082011(depositfiles)

----------


## VAU

*Управление небольшой фирмой 1.3.2.5/30.08.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Полиграфия, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.15.1. 
(Дистрибутив обновления от 29.08.2011)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.26.8 от 30.08.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления)* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (Базовая) версия 2.0.26.8 от 30.08.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления)* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, версия 2.0.26.8 от 30.08.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления)* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, версия 2.0.26.8 от 30.08.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с версии ПРОФ)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.26.8 от 30.08.2011 
(Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

NataZ (31.08.2011), retx (31.08.2011), soleda (13.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (31.08.2011), Сергей_S (31.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*ITIL Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ 
Версия 1.0.8.2. Дистрибутив обновления от 31.08.2011*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

pumbae (01.09.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.3.1.4._

*Установка*  [167.7 Mb] И http://oron.com/57w75ta89r7s

*Обновление* [11.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/ohi1db6o91ll



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 23.08.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.25.5._

*Установка*          [283.32 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/175245..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*      [10.7 Mb] => http://oron.com/uynv652sbyz2


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.39.1 от 22.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.38.1._

*Установка *     [95.61 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/175249..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*  [8.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/okubhyyjr58f


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.25.5, 2.0.26.4._

*Установка *    [313.6 Mb] =>  http://oron.com/3ys528cv1i06/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [12.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/62n71g47zkp6/BuhPred...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *  [41.4 Mb] => http://oron.com/frnqkt8czbqo/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.38.1._

*Установка *               [93.1 Mb] =>  http://oron.com/hx5ddhu9kkmj/ZUP_2.5...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*    [10.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/6lc7nw3gj0sy/ZUP_2.5...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*   [20.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/bdw7bnj2h1za/ZUP_2.5...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" ред. 3.0 
Номер релиза: 3.0.29.1 от 17.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10

*Установка*  [122.6 Mb] => http://oron.com/0q9n1em657js/NalogPl...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [3.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/p6z403l2puqo/NalogPl...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.29.1 от 18.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82

*Установка*    [125.8 Mb] => http://oron.com/y46n36upzz1i/ZiKBudg...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [8.4 Mb] => http://oron.com/lwrdi092p1lf/ZiKBudg...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.5.2 от 16.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 1.0.4.3._

*Установка*    [211.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/wyheq4m5f0p9/BuhGosU...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [9.8 Mb] => http://oron.com/rlsuhjgboax5/BuhGosU...pdate.rar.html

----------

Borometr1 (15.11.2011), CemLena (08.09.2011), Darly (07.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (02.09.2011), frizzy (02.09.2011), Jur100 (05.09.2011), kds221281 (09.09.2011), konstz43 (08.09.2011), Maxic59 (08.09.2011), NataZ (06.09.2011), o-bol (02.09.2011), Serg63 (01.09.2011), shidman (07.09.2011), tdn62 (07.09.2011), toliktigr (07.09.2011), Vladimir72 (06.09.2011), YURA73 (09.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (01.09.2011), Эльбрус (02.09.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.16.1 (обновление) от 01.09.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

EvgeniyVL (02.09.2011), FemmeFatale777 (07.07.2012), myasoedushka (02.09.2011), natalii2008 (05.09.2011), petya2003 (06.09.2011), romanstpiter (26.01.2012), Serg63 (01.09.2011), Игорь 555 (02.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (01.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1C 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление персоналом Корп.", редакция 2.5, релиз 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011*
1C8.2_ZUP_Corp_2.5.39.1_upd_19082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_ZUP_Corp_2.5.39.1_upd_19082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_ZUP_Corp_2.5.39.1_upd_19082011(depositfiles)

* 1C 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление персоналом", редакция 2.5, релиз 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011* 1C8.2_ZUP_2.5.39.1_upd_19082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_ZUP_2.5.39.1_upd_19082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_ZUP_2.5.39.1_upd_19082011(depositfiles)

* 1C 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, релиз 1.0.29.1 от 19.08.2011*
1C8.2_ZUP_budz_1.0.29.1_upd_19082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_ZUP_budz_1.0.29.1_upd_19082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_ZUP_budz_1.0.29.1_upd_19082011(depositfiles)

* ITIL Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ Версия 1.0.8.2. от 31.08.2011 (обновление)*
1C8.2_itil_1.0.8.2_upd_31082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_itil_1.0.8.2_upd_31082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_itil_1.0.8.2_upd_31082011(depositfiles)

*1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис), релиз 01.0.10.02 от 05.07.2011г. (установка)*
1C8_Restoran_Front_office_01.0.10.02_Setup_0507201  1(letitbit)…..1C8_Restoran_Front_office_01.0.10.02_Setup_0507201  1(vip-file)…..1C8_Restoran_Front_office_01.0.10.02_Setup_0507201  1(depositfiles)

* 1C:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы", редакция 3.5. версия 3.5.16.1 от  16.08.2011 (установка)*
1C_8.2_Kamin_zpl_budz_3.5.16.1_setup_16082011(leti  tbit)…..1C_8.2_Kamin_zpl_budz_3.5.16.1_setup_16082011(vip-file)…..1C_8.2_Kamin_zpl_budz_3.5.16.1_setup_16082011(depo  sitfiles)

* 1С 8.2. Полиграфия, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.15.1. (обновление) от 29.08.2011*
1C8.2_poligraphia_1.3.15.1_upd_29082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_poligraphia_1.3.15.1_upd_29082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_poligraphia_1.3.15.1_upd_29082011(depositfil  es)

* 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" базовая, редакция 2. релиз 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.20110 (обновление)*
1C8.2_BuhPredpr_Base_2.0.26.8_Upd_19082011(letitbi  t)…..1C8.2_BuhPredpr_Base_2.0.26.8_Upd_19082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_BuhPredpr_Base_2.0.26.8_Upd_19082011(deposit  files)

* 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" Проф, редакция 2. релиз 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.20110 (обновление)*
1C8.2_BuhPredpr_2.0.26.8_Upd_19082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_BuhPredpr_2.0.26.8_Upd_19082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_BuhPredpr_2.0.26.8_Upd_19082011(depositfiles  )

* 1С 8.2 Налогоплательщик, версия 3.0.29.1 от 17.08.2011 (обновление)*
1C8.2_nalog_3.0.29.1_upd_17082011(letitbit)….. 1C8.2_nalog_3.0.29.1_upd_17082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_nalog_3.0.29.1_upd_17082011(depositfiles)

* 1С8.2 Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, версия 1.0.5.2 от 16.08.2011 (обновление)* 
1c8.2_Buh_gos_uchr_1.0.5.2_upd_16082011(letitbit)…..1c8.2_Buh_gos_uchr_1.0.5.2_upd_16082011(vip-file)…..1c8.2_Buh_gos_uchr_1.0.5.2_upd_16082011(depositfil  es)

* 1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.12.1 (обновление) от 10.08.2011*
1C8.2_Automation_1.1.12.1_upd_10082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_Automation_1.1.12.1_upd_10082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_Automation_1.1.12.1_upd_10082011(depositfile  s)

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Розница (базовая) ", редакция 1.0, версия 1.0.15.6 (обновление) от 15.08.2011*
1C8.2_roznica_1.0.15.6_base_upd_15082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_roznica_1.0.15.6_base_upd_15082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_roznica_1.0.15.6_base_upd_15082011(depositfi  les)

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0, версия 1.0.15.6 (обновление) от 15.08.2011*
1C8.2_roznica_1.0.15.6_upd_15082011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_roznica_1.0.15.6_upd_15082011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_roznica_1.0.15.6_upd_15082011(depositfiles)

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.16.1 (обновление) от 01.09.2011*
1C8.2_UPP_1.3.16.1_upd_01092011(letitbit)…..1C8.2_UPP_1.3.16.1_upd_01092011(vip-file)…..1C8.2_UPP_1.3.16.1_upd_01092011(depositfiles)

----------

aljas2006 (06.10.2011), Antonio74 (02.09.2011), constz (16.01.2012), iv-nik (06.09.2011), Mark2010 (05.09.2011), mascha (15.09.2011), PaVlovich (02.09.2011), Sallivan (11.09.2011), sergnau (23.03.2012), Валерыч (08.09.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.16.1/01.09.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

HeadMade (14.09.2011), Hela (04.09.2011), petya2003 (06.09.2011), Swon (05.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (02.09.2011)

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## alexio001

у кого есть конфигурация Салон красоты выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3 релиз 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011 (установка)*
Скачать:
letitbit…..vip-file

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.39 (обновление)*
Скачать:
 letitbit…..vip-file

----------

DanilaMaster (04.09.2011)

----------


## knyaz-oleg

> *Обработки предназначены для переноса документов из «1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7» релиза не ниже 7.70.528  в «1С:Бухгалтерию 8» (версий КОРП,  ПРОФ и базовой)  релиза 2.0.25.*
> 
> Фирма "1С", Москва. Август 2011 года
> 
> Архив содержит обработку выгрузки данных и правила выгрузки 
> из 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7:
> - Exp77_82.ert
> - Acc77_Acc82.xml
> - Exp77_82.efd
> ...


Если обработка для переноса документов из 1С УСН 77 в 1С бухгалтерия 8? киньте ссылку пожалуйста,если есть конечно.

----------


## Tiger007

Поделитесь, если имеется конфа "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения".

----------


## Tiger007

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.22
http://letitbit.net/download/83877.8...Setup.zip.html

----------

DuD4DuD (25.01.2012)

----------


## Kemperok

> Найди дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии соответствующего релиза (в твоем случае 2.0.20.8), а затем обнови уже получившийся проф до текущего релиза (2.0.26.8). Но так как релиз твой достаточно давнишний, то реальнее будет обновить базовую до текущего релиза, а затем превратить ее в проф.
> Дистрибутивы есть в этой теме.


Доброго времени суток! При выполнении вышеперечисленного, столкнулся с проблеммой, Бухгалтерия 8.2 релиз 2.0.24.9 версия: проф. Что бы обновиться далее нужно установить 2.0.24.10 далее 2.0.25.5. Проблема в том что релиз 2.0.24.10 не устанавливается (проходит обновление, в пункте "о программе" значиться релиз 2.0.24.10, хотя следующий релиз 2.0.25.5 не устанавливается так как говорит что ставиться только на 24.10) скорее всего на 24.10 обновление не проходит до конца, так как при обычном запуске 1с в случае успешного обновления выводится сообщение о новой версии, с релизом 24.10 такого сообщения нет. Подскажите как дальше обновиться? можно ли 24.10 каким то образом перепрыгнуть?

----------


## Игорь 555

Надо еще раз обновить 24.10 на 24.10 (была такая проблема).

----------

Kemperok (07.09.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Если обработка для переноса документов из 1С УСН 77 в 1С бухгалтерия 8? киньте ссылку пожалуйста,если есть конечно.


На infostart.ru есть правила переноса из 7.7 УСН в 8.2 БП

----------


## greywhite

> Подскажите как дальше обновиться? можно ли 24.10 каким то образом перепрыгнуть?


Тебе нужен полный дистрибутив последнего релиза или файл *.cf с конфигурацией последнего релиза! Тогда обновляешь текущую конфигурацию любого релиза сразу до последнего релиза (в режиме с выбором файла конфигурации).

----------

Kemperok (07.09.2011), Rada (08.09.2011)

----------


## alexio001

Очень нужна конфигурация "Салон красоты"
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## chebyster

выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию если есть "1С Логистика: Управление перевозками"
по поиску ничего здесь не нашел( заранее благодарен

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление IT-отделом" 2.0.12.5 (файл выгрузки *.dt)*
*TurboBit*

----------

Cqazqaz (20.10.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

toliktigr (09.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 2.0.4.4 от 06.09.2011 (обновление)*  
 letitbit.net …..
 vip-file.com ….. depositfiles.com 

*Сборник последних переносов данных (правил выгрузки) от августа 2011 года между ББУ 7.7-БГУ 8.2 и ББУ 7.7-ББУ 8.2-БГУ 8.2.* 
Все описания конверторов (правил переноса), в архиве в txt файлах описание внутри архива.
 letitbit.net ….. vip-file.com ….. depositfiles.com 

*1С: Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2. Версия 1.1.3.1. от 22.04.2011 (полный дистрибутив)* 
 letitbit.net ….. vip-file.com ….. depositfiles.com

----------

aljas2006 (10.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (17.09.2011), NataZ (08.09.2011), tdn62 (08.09.2011), Игорь 555 (08.09.2011)

----------


## BusTan

*Подборка полных конфигураций 8.2 (Setup, Update)*

*1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 (2.0.26.8)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 КОРП(2.0.26.8)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 КОРП(2.0.26.8)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом (2.5.39.1)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Управление Торговлей 10.3 (10.3.14.3)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (11.0.6.9)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.3 (1.3.16.1)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*И БОНУС 1С 8.2 PORTABLE*
СКАЧАТЬ

----------

art_com (15.09.2011), dddd777 (08.09.2011), fil_and (18.09.2011), kivix (07.09.2011), Lucker (10.09.2011), m0rr1s (05.10.2011), mascha (15.09.2011), msZorro (21.09.2011), Primus_vlg (16.09.2011), riboza (10.09.2011), tdn62 (08.09.2011), unholy (08.09.2011), xobbot (12.09.2011)

----------


## kivix

*BusTan*, вылазит ошибка при установке 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (11.0.6.9)
  "ошибка при загрузке данных в иб.в процессе обновления информационной базы произошла некритичная ошибка. созданная иб не содержит данных"

----------


## Rada

> На infostart.ru есть правила переноса из 7.7 УСН в 8.2 БП


Может укажите точную ссылку: чего то я там ничего не нашла. :blush:

----------


## delete009

Здравствуйте, СРОЧНО НУЖНА КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ *СМЕТА 2.1.5.2*

----------


## dikornilov

День добрый!!!

Народ, подскажите есть у кого кон по учету и ведению договоров в организацииИ?
Или может кто то занимается написанием конф на базе 8.2.. с той же графической оболочкой..

писать можно на почту dikornilov@me.com
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Breadley

Есть ли у кого конфигурация 1С Логистика Управление складом?

----------


## dmitriil

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста
где взять конфигурацию
общепит для 8.2

----------


## DAFT-7

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версия 2.0.26.1 от 08.09.2011*

Обновление: ~ 59 Mb

_http://depositfiles.com_ | _http://letitbit.net_

----------

berg80 (13.10.2011), stred11 (09.09.2011)

----------


## Aidar2

Нужна 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.21.1 (28.04.2011). Заранее спасибо.
P.S. Есть обмен между конфами 8.2 УТ - УТ, УТ - БП.

----------


## stred11

> 1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версия 2.0.26.1 от 08.09.2011
> 
>  Обновление: ~ 59 Mb
> 
> http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net




добавте установку если есть пожалуйста

----------


## vladzem

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста
где взять конфигурацию
1С:Полиграфия 8 (установка)

----------


## oland

Всем доброго времени суток!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением или установкой конфигурации для 1С 8.2 "Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 " версии 1.1.13.1 от 09.09.2011.

----------


## asfiks

Помогите пожалуйста.
Имеется Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5 базовая. нужно перейти на проф.пересмотрел до 95 страницы - не нашел нужного дистрибутива.
Скиньте у кого есть, плиз.

----------


## YURA73

К ссылкам BusTan от 07.09.2011
Ссылки перепутаны! 
Вместо «БОНУС 1С 8.2 PORTABLE» – «Управление производственным предприятием» 
Вместо «Управление производственным предприятием» – «Управление Торговлей» 
Аккуратнее надо бы!

----------


## Rada

> Помогите пожалуйста.
> Имеется Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.25.5 базовая. нужно перейти на проф.пересмотрел до 95 страницы - не нашел нужного дистрибутива.
> Скиньте у кого есть, плиз.


Насколько я поняла, нужна просто полная установка ПРОФ. Попытайтесь скачать здесь

Далее, следуем инструкции, которая находится в файле 1cv8updb.htm (там же, где и шаблоны установки конфигурации ПРОФ).
У меня в этом файле написано следующие:



> Порядок перехода с базовой версии 2.0.26.8 на ПРОФ версию 2.0.26.8.
> 
> Для перехода с базовой версии на версию ПРОФ следует использовать режим "Обновление конфигураций". Файл обновлений 1Cv8b.cfu находится в каталоге шаблонов (по умолчанию - подкаталог tmplts\ каталога перемещаемых служебных файлов профиля пользователя), в подкаталоге \1c\Accounting\2_0_26_8.
> 
>     Сделайте резервную копию вашей информационной базы. 
>         Резервную копию можно создать путем копирования файла 1СV8.1CD в отдельный каталог;
>         Резервную копию можно создать, используя режим выгрузки информационной базы. Для этого: 
>             запустите систему 1С:Предприятие в режиме "Конфигуратор";
>             в меню "Администрирование" выберите пункт "Выгрузка информационной базы";
> ...


Обратите внимание, что релизы и базовой и ПРОФ должны совпадать. Удачи.

----------

asfiks (11.09.2011)

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте. Извините, что повторяюсь. Нужна 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.21.1 (28.04.2011). Заранее спасибо.
 P.S. Есть обмен между конфами 8.2 УТ - УТ, УТ - БП.

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.13.1/09.09.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

evgeny2009 (10.09.2011), juzeppo (11.09.2011), oland (12.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (10.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

> Здравствуйте. Извините, что повторяюсь. Нужна 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.21.1 (28.04.2011). Заранее спасибо.
>  P.S. Есть обмен между конфами 8.2 УТ - УТ, УТ - БП.


скачать:
*letitbit.com -Money82_1_0_21_1.rarl.....vip-file.com - Money82_1_0_21_1.rar*

----------

berg80 (17.10.2011), FilimonovOE (22.12.2011)

----------


## Mila20

Здравтвуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста. Мне понадобилась Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.28 от ноября прошлого года. Диск этот я запихнула куда-то, ссылки на скачивание уже не работают. Выложите свеженькое, пжлста.

----------


## BusTan

ИЗВИНИТЕ ЗА ОШИБКУ В ПРЕДЫДУЩЕМ ПОСТЕ

*1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.3 (1.3.16.1)*
СКАЧАТЬ

*И БОНУС 1С 8.2 PORTABLE*
СКАЧАТЬ

---------- Post added at 20:36 ---------- Previous post was at 20:13 ----------

*1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.3 + CRM (1.3.16.1 - 1.4.2.1)*
СКАЧАТЬ

----------

aljas2006 (06.10.2011), vvv59 (11.09.2011), yaguarrr (28.09.2011)

----------


## DAFT-7

*Обновления для конфигураций 1С с диска ИТС -- СЕНТЯБРЬ 2011*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия*, версия 2.0.26.8 - 11.79 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Бухгалтерия предприятия* (базовая), версия 2.0.26.8 - 40.18 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*, версия 2.0.26.8 - 11.31 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Розница*, версия 1.0.15.6 - 122.16 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Розница* (базовая), версия 1.0.15.6 - 10.22 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Управление производственным предприятием*, версия 1.3.15.1 - 15.03 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом*, версия 2.5.39.1 - 9.78 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом* (базовая), версия 2.5.39.1 - 20.33 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП*, версия 2.5.39.1 - 7.84 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Налогоплательщик*, версия 3.0.29.1 - 2.92 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*Комплексная автоматизация*, версия 1.1.12.1 - 14.59 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

*ВСЕ СРАЗУ:* - 266.15 Mb
Скачать | Зеркало

----------

aljas2006 (06.10.2011), AntonGwozd (28.09.2011), Anysia (19.09.2011), avddev (14.09.2011), Chelyabynsk (27.09.2011), Dmi3ii (30.12.2011), lanka65 (04.01.2012), mar5560 (13.09.2011), msZorro (15.09.2011), NataZ (14.09.2011), Nics (27.10.2011), Primus_vlg (22.09.2011), rUffi (19.04.2012), sacoban (13.09.2011), stasha (26.10.2011), sunkatty (13.10.2011), Марина-2011 (20.09.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.13.1 от 09.09.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [340.2 Mb] И http://oron.com/m3voi0t2ccw0

*Обновление*   [27.5 Mb]  И http://oron.com/r0xmhyob5owh


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.16.1 от 01.09.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [344.5 Mb] И http://oron.com/85l9j4blc21u

*Обновление* [16.0 Mb] И http://oron.com/8xji9xdtmgjo


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.3.1.4._

*Установка*  [167.7 Mb] => http://oron.com/57w75ta89r7s

*Обновление* [11.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/ohi1db6o91ll



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 23.08.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.25.5._

*Установка*          [283.32 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/175245..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*      [10.7 Mb] => http://oron.com/uynv652sbyz2


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.39.1 от 22.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.38.1._

*Установка *     [95.61 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/175249..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*  [8.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/okubhyyjr58f


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.25.5, 2.0.26.4._

*Установка *    [313.6 Mb] =>  http://oron.com/3ys528cv1i06/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [12.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/62n71g47zkp6/BuhPred...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *  [41.4 Mb] => http://oron.com/frnqkt8czbqo/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.39.1 от 19.08.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.38.1._

*Установка *               [93.1 Mb] =>  http://oron.com/hx5ddhu9kkmj/ZUP_2.5...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление Проф.*    [10.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/6lc7nw3gj0sy/ZUP_2.5...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление Базов.*   [20.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/bdw7bnj2h1za/ZUP_2.5...eBASE.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.29.1 от 18.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.10.82

*Установка*    [125.8 Mb] => http://oron.com/y46n36upzz1i/ZiKBudg...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [8.4 Mb] => http://oron.com/lwrdi092p1lf/ZiKBudg...pdate.rar.html


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 
Номер релиза: 1.0.5.2 от 16.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 1.0.4.3._

*Установка*    [211.9 Mb] => http://oron.com/wyheq4m5f0p9/BuhGosU...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление* [9.8 Mb] => http://oron.com/rlsuhjgboax5/BuhGosU...pdate.rar.html

----------

boardru (13.09.2011), cugKJHsW8V (12.01.2012), EddBook (26.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (12.09.2011), guildestern (14.09.2011), liypsp (13.09.2011), mar5560 (13.09.2011), MaxPower (15.09.2011), nadyulya (23.09.2011), NataZ (14.09.2011), olgabuh (17.09.2011), toliktigr (12.09.2011), UglyMan (16.09.2011), Vesta (15.01.2012), Vital451 (25.01.2012), vm.qwerty (02.10.2011), yaguarrr (29.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (12.09.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 
Номер релиза: 1.1.13.1 от 09.09.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

JonAlex1980 (14.09.2011)

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", версия 2.0.27.4 от 12.09.2011 Тестовая*

Новое в версииИзменения законодательства        При изменении ставки налога на прибыль результат пересчета стоимости отложенных налоговых активов и обязательств относится на счет учета прибылей и убытков 99.02.4 "Пересчет отложенных налоговых активов и обязательств" (пп. 14, 15 ПБУ18/02 в редакции Приказа Минфина № 186н от 24.12.2010 г.);        Внесены изменения в виды движения денежных средств справочника "Статьи движения денежных средств" (Приказ Минфина № ХХХ от ХХХ);        Реализована возможность выписывать корректировочные счета-фактуры и отражать их в книгах покупок и продаж у продавца и покупателя (Федеральный закон № 245-ФЗ от 19.07.2011 г.);    Внесены изменения в методику учета оценочных обязательств;    Добавлен новый вид статьи прочих доходов и расходов "Доходы (расходы), связанные с переоценкой внеоборотных активов", на которую относится сумма уценки внеоборотных активов (ПБУ 6/01 и ПБУ 14/2007 в редакции Приказа Минфина № 186н от 24.12.2010 г.);    Для зданий сооружений добавлена возможность указать дополнительные сведения: кадастровый или номер, принадлежность к помещениям или составным частям зданий (сооружений), признак жилое или нежилое помещение;    Персонифицированный учет - подготовка данных в ПФР:        При распределении сумм уплаченных взносов по застрахованным лицам с учетом данных предшествующих периодов реализован алгоритм распределения уплаченных взносов в ПФР с учетом ранее переданных в ПФР данных, который соответствует техническому заданию на доработку программ для страхователей, рекомендованному ПФР. При заполнении отчетности в ПФР:            В первую очередь погашается задолженность по уплате взносов по данным, переданным в ПФР;            В распределяемые суммы уплаченных взносов автоматически включаются суммы переплаты по страховым взносам по состоянию на начало отчетного периода;            Принятые в ПФР сведения предыдущих периодов следует указывать обязательно;            В помощнике подготовки данных ПФР можно загрузить сведения из принятых ПФР файлов;        Реализована расшифровка распределения сумм уплаченных взносов по списку застрахованных лиц или по выбранному застрахованному лицу;    Исправлены выявленные ошибки.


Обновление: ~ 9 Mb

Скачать | Зеркало#1 | Зеркало#2

----------

borisusman (13.09.2011), liypsp (13.09.2011), Mila0011 (11.10.2011), s142s (14.09.2011), Игорь 555 (13.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (13.09.2011)

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## stas_kidrov

Дайте установку 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия

----------


## Obloko33

Здравствуйте, СРОЧНО НУЖНА КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ СМЕТА

----------


## delete009

Здравствуйте, подскажите где можно скачать  Конфигурация "Смета, редакция 2.1"	2.1.5.2

----------


## ErikaMoon

Добрый день!
 Может ли кто-то поделиться полным инсталлом конфигурации Комплексная 1.1.13.1, который поставляется фирмой 1С (а не авторскими сборками)?

----------


## avddev

> Добрый день!
>  Может ли кто-то поделиться полным инсталлом конфигурации Комплексная 1.1.13.1, который поставляется фирмой 1С (а не авторскими сборками)?


Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Обновление 1.1.13.1 накатывается с предупреждением. Если можно обновление 1.1.13.1

----------


## delete009

> *1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", версия 2.0.26.1 от 08.09.2011*
> 
> Обновление: ~ 59 Mb
> 
> _http://depositfiles.com_ | _http://letitbit.net_


Нужна установка если можно пожалуйста!!!

----------


## jdee2012

*Управление IT-отделом 8*
скачать

сайт www.sys1c.ru

----------

AlexSokolov (01.04.2012), aljas2006 (06.10.2011), MSiUzaQ (26.05.2014), msZorro (21.09.2011)

----------


## Vovus14

Уважаемые форумици у кого возникал проблема с платформой 8.2.14.519 у меня почему то все время слетают предопределенные счета Если кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой и есть решение буду очень благодарен :noofftop:

----------


## shurav

Так уже есть 8.2.14.533, попробуй, что будет с ней

----------


## Vovus14

Так проблема возникла после перехода с 8.1 на 8.2 может ли быть ето причиной?

----------


## helld

> Люди, подкиньте конфигурацию 1с: Предприниматель
> пожалуйста


Присоединяюсь

----------


## Vovus14

http://asset3.torrentino.com/torrent...ent?1312587109

----------


## magvv

> 1. В этой ветке выкладываем ТОЛЬКО ссылки для загрузки конфигураций v.8.2.
> 2. Больше ничего в этой ветке постить НЕЛЬЗЯ !!! Все сообщения попадающие под категорию "ОФФТОП" будут безжалостно удаляться.


Давайте уважать правила

----------


## DAFT-7

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", версия 2.5.40.3 от 16.09.2011*

Новое в версии*Подготовка данных персонифицированного учета* ПФР

В помощнике подготовки данных ПФР реализована загрузка сведений из принятых ПФР файлов. Отменено использование алгоритма распределения страховых взносов без использования принятых ПФР сведений перс.учета.

*Бухгалтерский учет*

В соответствии с Письмом Минфина России от 13 июля 2011 г. № 03-03-06/4/76 реализовано отражение страховых взносов в государственные внебюджетные фонды, начисленных на выплаты за дополнительные выходные дни для ухода за детьми-инвалидами, в составе прочих расходов, связанных с производством и реализацией.

Реализована возможность настраивать учетную политику по формированию оценочных обязательств и резервов для оплаты ежегодных отпусков, вознаграждений за выслугу лет по итогам года и т.д.:
• определять список формируемых оценочных обязательств;
• определять необходимость начисления резервов в налоговом учете для целей исчисления налога на прибыль;
• включать в расчетную базу оценочного обязательства исчисленные страховые взносы.

*Пилотный проект ФСС*

В документах-реестрах сведений в ФСС о пособиях реализовано формирование файлов обмена в формате версии 1.3, опубликованной на сайте Нижегородского регионального отделения ФСС.

*Индексация заработка*

В конфигурацию добавлен Помощник для регистрации повышения заработной платы, с помощью которого можно зарегистрировать повышение должностных окладов, окладов штатного расписания, тарифных разрядов, а также коэффициенты индексации заработка. При расчете новых окладов доступен выбор порядка округления.

Обновление: ~ 10 Mb

Скачать | Зеркало #1 | Зеркало #2

----------

avddev (17.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (17.09.2011), lav1960 (16.09.2011), Mihail Sh (16.09.2011), NikAntonina (16.09.2011), Primus_vlg (16.09.2011), Tavisdm (16.09.2011), v.v.i (16.09.2011), warliker (16.09.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", 2.5.40.3 (обновление) от 16.09.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), mxb0280 (19.09.2011), Sashkosleep (17.09.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.40.3 от 16.09.11 обновление*
magnet_upd

----------

mayka (19.09.2012), NikAntonina (18.09.2011), smoke_dev (21.09.2011), valanord (19.09.2011)

----------


## KUKL

А как скачать?!

----------


## vitamina

> А как скачать?!


Качать magnet-ы надо программой *utorrent*, а если нет этой проги, качай например отсюда:

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.40.3 от 16.09.11 (обновление)*

Обновление ПРОФ -> *Скачать*
Обновление Базовая -> *Скачать*
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой -> *Скачать*

----------

Antonio74 (19.09.2011), Mar Go (03.10.2011), mr_ford (19.09.2011), salika (27.09.2011), tdn62 (19.09.2011), Vladimir72 (02.10.2011), Vovchik-ru (12.03.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## inkin41659

помогите найти Конфигурация "Воинская часть" ред.2   релиз 2.0.4.1

----------


## plm1959

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.40.3  от 16.09.2011 г. 
Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

alt99air (18.09.2011), es-natali (19.09.2011)

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Предприятие 8. Управление корпоративными финансами 2.1.26.1 Full*

СКАЧАТЬ

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, версия 1.0.30.1 от 16.09.2011*  

Дистрибутив обновления -> *Скачать*

----------

AlexU (19.09.2011), alt99air (18.09.2011), Button (05.10.2011), EddBook (23.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (18.09.2011), Informer (18.09.2011), UglyMan (19.09.2011)

----------


## uzerdv

Доброго дня, можете выложить одним файлом? Буду благодарен.

----------


## alkulib

Помогите плиз, люди добрые...
У меня сейчас ЗУП 2.5.25.4 на платформе 8.1, может кто выложить все релизы чтоб обновить до последней конфигурации?
платформа 8.2 есть

----------


## Marita

> Помогите плиз, люди добрые...
> У меня сейчас ЗУП 2.5.25.4 на платформе 8.1, может кто выложить все релизы чтоб обновить до последней конфигурации?
> платформа 8.2 есть


Так переведи на 8.2 через  конфигуратор и обновляй по 8.2, 
сделать АРХИВ
1 добавь в список запуска 8.2 базу
2 зайди в конфигуратор
3 программа сама предложит перевести на платформу 8.2
4 перезапусти конфигуратор
5 дальше уже обновить обновлениями конф.8.2

----------


## alkulib

> Так переведи на 8.2 через  конфигуратор и обновляй по 8.2, не трать время на скачивание


в том то и проблема что нет релизов, а старые ссылки не работают...

----------


## Marita

а какие у тебя релизы по конфе 8.2

----------


## alkulib

Блин чувак не тормози... нет обновлений у меня, их и прошу выложить :)

----------


## Gavdis

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.40.3 от 16.09.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

forest0 (12.01.2012), smoke_dev (21.09.2011), S_GRAY (19.09.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.40.3 от 16.09.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.39.1 и 2.5.40.2._

*Установка *               [102.45 Mb] =>  http://www.filesonic.com/file/205377..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление Проф.*    [10.41 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/205378...UpdateProf.rar

*Обновление Базов.*   [23.3 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/205377...UpdateBASE.rar


*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.13.1 от 09.09.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [340.2 Mb] => http://oron.com/m3voi0t2ccw0

*Обновление*   [27.5 Mb]  => http://oron.com/r0xmhyob5owh


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.16.1 от 01.09.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [344.5 Mb] => http://oron.com/85l9j4blc21u

*Обновление* [16.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/8xji9xdtmgjo



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.3.1.4._

*Установка*  [167.7 Mb] => http://oron.com/57w75ta89r7s

*Обновление* [11.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/ohi1db6o91ll



*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 23.08.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.25.5._

*Установка*          [283.32 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/175245..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*      [10.7 Mb] => http://oron.com/uynv652sbyz2


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.39.1 от 22.08.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.38.1._

*Установка *     [95.61 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/175249..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление*  [8.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/okubhyyjr58f


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.25.5, 2.0.26.4._

*Установка *    [313.6 Mb] =>  http://oron.com/3ys528cv1i06/BuhPred...Setup.rar.html

*Обновление  Проф.*    [12.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/62n71g47zkp6/BuhPred...eProf.rar.html

*Обновление  Базов. *  [41.4 Mb] => http://oron.com/frnqkt8czbqo/BuhPred...eBASE.rar.html

----------

AntonGwozd (28.09.2011), ara2 (21.09.2011), Bladenv (28.09.2011), constz (20.09.2011), embler (23.09.2011), Helenaiv (19.09.2011), kaizZer (19.09.2011), maratimus (26.09.2011), mitron (17.10.2011), mr_ford (19.09.2011), newmax74 (06.10.2011), nika_ooo (27.10.2011), sergnau (01.02.2012), SirotinAI (17.01.2012), slezinka2508 (20.09.2011), sunkatty (21.09.2011), SuVictor (20.09.2011), syrus (19.09.2011), UglyMan (25.11.2011), Uka2010 (02.10.2011), yaguarrr (28.09.2011), Ymorozoff (17.10.2011), Zuhra01 (22.09.2011), Байт (21.09.2011), Зелие (06.01.2012), Марина-2011 (20.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", 2.5.40.3 (обновление) от 16.09.2011* 

*Установка:* *letitbit.net* ….. *vip-file.com* ….. *ifolder.ru* ….. *depositfiles.com* 

* Обновление ПРОФ :*  *letitbit.net* ….. * vip-file.com * ….. * ifolder.ru *….. * depositfiles.com * 

* Обновление Базовая :*  *letitbit.net* …. * vip-file.com * ….. * ifolder.ru * ….. * depositfiles.com * 

* Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой :*  *letitbit.net* …. * vip-file.com * ….. * ifolder.ru *….. * depositfiles.com * 


* 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.30.1 (обновление) от 16.09.2011* 

 *letitbit.net* …. * vip-file.com * …... * ifolder.ru * …… * depositfiles.com *

----------

almega (27.09.2011), constz (16.01.2012), i_pich (22.09.2011), JamGen (08.04.2012), Jur100 (19.09.2011), sergnau (01.02.2012), тихентий (21.09.2011)

----------


## alkulib

Помогите плиз, люди добрые...
 У меня сейчас ЗУП 2.5.25.4  может кто выложить все релизы обновлений чтоб обновить до последней конфигурации?

----------


## kuarq

Товарищи, помогите. Выложите конфигурацию 1С:Колледж у кого есть. Пожалуйста.

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите плиз, люди добрые...
>  У меня сейчас ЗУП 2.5.25.4  может кто выложить все релизы обновлений чтоб обновить до последней конфигурации?


 Прочитай личку. Может, что пригодится...

----------

alkulib (19.09.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.40.3 от 19.09.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

smoke_dev (21.09.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.40.3/16.09.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.40.3/19.09.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1
Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.26.8* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 
Управление небольшой фирмой 1.3.1.4* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1
Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.15.1*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

newmax74 (06.10.2011), serverman (14.01.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 Версия 10.3.14.4  От 19.09.2011 г.*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13!
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

Diego1964 (19.09.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", 2.5.40.3 (обновление) от 16.09.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

aljas2006 (06.10.2011), guildestern (21.09.2011), OLGAO (20.09.2011), tanya.vladis (22.09.2011)

----------


## magtisa

Нужна конфигурация "Управление строительной организацией" (установка для 1с 8.2). ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3"  версия 10.3.14.4 от 19.09.2011 (обновления):*

*Обновление:*  * * letitbit.net ** …..* * vip-file.com ** …..* * ifolder.ru ** …..* *depositfiles.com** 

*Обновление Базовой:*  * * letitbit.net ** …..* * vip-file.com ** …..* * ifolder.ru ** …..* *depositfiles.com** 

*Обновления для перехода с базовой: *  * * letitbit.net ** …..* * vip-file.com ** …..* * ifolder.ru ** …..* *depositfiles.com**

----------

forzi (20.09.2011), Tavisdm (20.09.2011)

----------


## es-natali

Помогите! После обновления ЗУП на 2.5.40.3 выгружаю данные в Бухгалтерию предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.26.8) выходит сообщение:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Загрузка данных возможна в версию конфигурации 2.0.27 или выше!
Загрузка отменена!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Загружаю данные за период с 01.07.11 по 30.09.11 - заранее

----------


## san8105

*Камин 3.0. Полные конфигурации для 8.2. платформы (комплект поставщика) Релиз 3.0.46.1*
_Базовая версия_
Ссылка1/ Ссылка2

_Проф версия_
Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

----------

msZorro (21.09.2011), Nordm (12.11.2011), sunkatty (19.10.2011)

----------


## avm3110

> Помогите! После обновления ЗУП на 2.5.40.3 выгружаю данные в Бухгалтерию предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.26.8) выходит сообщение:
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Загрузка данных возможна в версию конфигурации 2.0.27 или выше!
> Загрузка отменена!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Загружаю данные за период с 01.07.11 по 30.09.11 - заранее


а в чём сложность обновить БП до требуемого релиза? В настоящее время актуальная верия БП это "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.27.4"

----------


## es-natali

Спасибо, уже уточнила, что 20.09.11 вышел требуемый релиз, на сайте его еще нет. Если дадите ссылку буду благодарна.

----------


## avm3110

> Спасибо, уже уточнила, что 20.09.11 вышел требуемый релиз, на сайте его еще нет. Если дадите ссылку буду благодарна.


вроде тут - http://dl01.v8.1c.ru/get/Info/Accoun...4/updsetup.exe

----------


## EvgeniyVL

Релизы есть, могу выложить, если нужно пиши, в сетке буду ещё часов 8. Живу по московскому

----------


## es-natali

> Релизы есть, могу выложить, если нужно пиши, в сетке буду ещё часов 8. Живу по московскому


Выложите пожалуйста "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.27.4"

----------


## EvgeniyVL

Бухгалтерия у меня последняя, сам, здесь брал 2.026.8.

----------


## sirogaranes

http://narod.ru/disk/25736196001/upd...D1%82.rar.html  2.0.27.4 это тестовая обнов., напишите обмен с зуп проходит или нет?

----------

Den83 (20.09.2011)

----------


## Марина-2011

Помогите пожалуйста. Нужно обновление: 1С Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.9.1. По старым ссылкам не получается скачать:blush:

----------


## sirogaranes

*Марина-2011*,
вот 1.1.9.1 http://narod.ru/disk/25753777001/upd1.1.9.1KA.rar.html

----------

Марина-2011 (21.09.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

AlR (21.09.2011), bvg0987321 (24.12.2012), Gosh (23.09.2011), konstz43 (26.09.2011), NikAntonina (20.09.2011), Nikita747 (21.09.2011), sasha_sb (06.10.2011), vitamina (20.09.2011), бабка (22.09.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.27.8 (обновление) от 20.09.2011*
Внимание!Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

alt99air (20.09.2011), Button (29.09.2011), constz (20.09.2011), crazy_doza (26.09.2011), Diego1964 (20.09.2011), es-natali (21.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (20.09.2011), Marusya (20.09.2011), medbrat (26.09.2011), Mila0011 (11.10.2011), msZorro (21.09.2011), nat-mas (17.10.2011), NataZ (21.09.2011), salika (27.09.2011), sunkatty (21.09.2011), tmarina (24.01.2012), v.v.i (20.09.2011), wanlim (26.09.2011), warliker (20.09.2011), Зелие (08.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011*
Внимание!Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Установка ПРОФ(полный комплект) -> *Скачать*
Обновление ПРОФ -> *Скачать*
Обновление Базовая -> *Скачать*
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой -> *Скачать*

----------

avt874318 (20.09.2011), kaya (25.09.2011), Maxim00 (27.09.2011), regina5 (20.09.2011), slezinka2508 (20.09.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012)

----------


## plm1959

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 *Версия 2.0.27.8* от 20.09.2011
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13! 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; 1С: *Упрощенка*, редакция 2.0; 1С: Предприниматель, редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.27.8 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.8/20.09.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.27.8/20.09.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Dionis74 (24.09.2011), MaxV42 (25.09.2011), MWalker (26.09.2011), NataZ (21.09.2011)

----------


## Blackmen2002

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13!
NAROD

----------

lesss (22.09.2011), Markel (21.09.2011), SIma (21.09.2011), Петров Петр (24.09.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

alex_uglich (27.09.2011), astra51 (23.09.2011), Gosh (05.10.2011), konstz43 (26.09.2011), lesss (22.09.2011), makc78 (23.09.2011), samecon (30.09.2011), skrepa (27.09.2011), suas1984 (02.10.2011), valanord (21.09.2011), vinir (23.09.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С:8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 2.0.27.8 (от 20.09.2011)* установка
*TurboBit*

----------

d_nsk (27.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011* 

*Обновление ПРОФ:*  * * letitbit.net * * ….* * vip-file.com ** …..* * ifolder.ru * * …..* * depositfiles.com * * 

*Обновление Базовая:*  * * letitbit.net * * …..* * vip-file.com * * …..* * ifolder.ru * * …..* * depositfiles.com * * 

*Обновление для перехода с базовой:* * * letitbit.net * * …..* * vip-file.com * * …..* * ifolder.ru * * …..* * depositfiles.com * *

----------

Cat2882 (22.09.2011), cheba787 (22.09.2011), lgrig (21.09.2011), liypsp (22.09.2011), makres (06.01.2012), MaRoman (22.09.2011), miriel (27.09.2011), MWalker (26.09.2011), Oleg9230 (21.09.2011), rUffi (02.05.2012), rus138 (23.09.2011), SuVictor (22.09.2011), Zent2001 (21.09.2011), Агриппина (24.09.2011)

----------


## Аннета21

*alexio001*,
Добрый день.
Вам удалось раздобыть программу для Салонов красоты?

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8.  Конфигурация "1С:Управление корпоративными финансами" (Рарус)  версия 2.1.26.1 от 09.09.2011г. (установка)* 

* * letitbit.net ** …..* * vip-file.com ** …..* * depositfiles.com **

----------

dedtver (20.11.2011), suas1984 (02.10.2011)

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.26.8, 2.0.27.4._

*Установка *    [328.2 Mb] =>  http://oron.com/jcg1yydjintz

*Обновление  Проф.*    [24.6 Mb] => http://oron.com/ruw7f8oumz15

*Обновление  Базов. *  [44.2 Mb] => http://oron.com/teursvveljao


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.26.8._

*Установка*          [298.1 Mb] => http://oron.com/q8g1pts3dopr

*Обновление*      [24.3 Mb] => http://oron.com/3ligz9n3fia8


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.40.3 от 16.09.2011*

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.39.1 и 2.5.40.2._

*Установка *               [102.45 Mb] =>  http://www.filesonic.com/file/205377..._8.2_Setup.rar

*Обновление Проф.*    [10.41 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/205378...UpdateProf.rar

*Обновление Базов.*   [23.3 Mb] => http://www.filesonic.com/file/205377...UpdateBASE.rar


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.40.3 от 19.09.2011*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13.219.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.39.1._

*Установка *     [106.7 Mb] => http://oron.com/m44vn0qyowny

*Обновление*  [10.2 Mb] => http://oron.com/jo7zg9rsmeea


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3"
Номер релиза: 10.3.14.4 от 19.09.2011*

Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.10.77

*Обновление Проф.* [3.8 Mb] => http://oron.com/734s6nfc4vdh

*Обновление Базов.* [15.5 Mb] => http://oron.com/dj30qpkihz32

*Номер релиза: 10.3.14.3 от 17.06.2011*

*Установка Проф.* [61.2 Mb] => http://oron.com/28b41s4e1v6d/UprTorg...Setup.rar.html

*Установка Базов.* [61.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/ijjm93qh7sn1/UprTorg...pBASE.rar.html[/HIDE]


*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.13.1 от 09.09.2011* 

Платформа 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13!

*Установка*     [340.2 Mb] => http://oron.com/m3voi0t2ccw0

*Обновление*   [27.5 Mb]  => http://oron.com/r0xmhyob5owh


*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.16.1 от 01.09.2011* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.13

*Установка*  [344.5 Mb] => http://oron.com/85l9j4blc21u

*Обновление* [16.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/8xji9xdtmgjo



*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.3.1.4._

*Установка*  [167.7 Mb] => http://oron.com/57w75ta89r7s

*Обновление* [11.0 Mb] => http://oron.com/ohi1db6o91ll

----------

Andyman (23.09.2011), bystrov (22.09.2011), Dana (22.09.2011), dobriy0825 (21.09.2011), Dragon2Head (22.09.2011), EvgeniyVL (28.09.2011), Famza (25.09.2011), greywhite (21.09.2011), kaizZer (22.09.2011), kds221281 (29.10.2011), LilAce (27.09.2011), liypsp (22.09.2011), Mariya9 (02.10.2011), Markel (23.09.2011), micnet (28.09.2011), miriel (27.09.2011), NataZ (22.09.2011), pangus (16.11.2011), perun2006 (22.09.2011), Retep (24.09.2011), suas1984 (02.10.2011), tdn62 (22.09.2011), toliktigr (26.09.2011), vadimus (24.09.2011), Viewsonic1984 (05.10.2011), vladbts (22.09.2011), Zuhra01 (23.09.2011), Плюс-Минус (21.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 от 22.09.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit.net**…..**vip-file.com**…..**ifolder.ru**….**depositfiles.com**

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Свод отчетов ПРОФ", редакция 3.4  версия 3.4.4.2 от 22.09.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit.net**…..**vip-file.com**…..**ifolder.ru**…..**depositfiles.com**

----------

62chma (06.10.2011)

----------


## Danimator

*vvv59*, Не могли бы Вы выложить "Бюджетную отчетность" и "Свод отчетов ПРОФ" установочные версии... Заранее спасибо...

----------


## astra51

А если 8.2.14, то не будет работать?

----------


## avm3110

> А если 8.2.14, то не будет работать?


что бы работали последние релизы конфигурации БП - достаточно самой старшей 13-й, а 14-я на мой взгляд ещё сырая.. зачем если нет сильной необходимости собирать грабли сырой платформы

ЗЫ.. но это ясное дело ИМХО:cool:

----------

astra51 (24.09.2011)

----------


## Gosh

> *Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.11 (обновление)*
> magnet_upd


 спасибо за бескорыстную скорость! респектую.

----------


## ovit

Кто-нибудь выложите, плиз, *обновление* Бухгалтерии Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0, релиз: 2.0.25.5 от 12.07.2011. Выкладывал DrunkyJ, но ссылка не работает!

----------


## vitamina

> Кто-нибудь выложите, плиз, *обновление* Бухгалтерии Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0, релиз: 2.0.25.5 от 12.07.2011. Выкладывал DrunkyJ, но ссылка не работает!


Вот, быстренько нашел ссылку:

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред. 2.0" (обновление) 2.0.25.5 от 12.07.2011* 

*народ*

----------

vvmond (29.09.2011)

----------


## vitamina

> господа, поделитесь пжалста свежей установкой "1С:Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения. 8", в идеале релиз 1.0.5.2 ?


*1С Предприятие 8.2 Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.5.2 от 16.08.11*

Установка (199,6 Мб) -> *скачать*

Обновление ( 9,6 Мб) -> *скачать*

----------

ben.tim (20.10.2011), d5ce3e (25.09.2011), Garry_1973 (28.12.2011), glory55 (30.10.2011), Ontarex (03.11.2011), sonnatal (08.11.2011), toliktigr (07.11.2011), yurii_z (29.09.2011), Людмила07 (26.09.2011)

----------


## d5ce3e

сенку вэри, вэри матч :)

----------


## lotusus

Ребята, скиньте пожалуйста 1С Конструктор курсов 	2.0.3.1. все везде облазил, нигде найти не могу.

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## san8105

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011 "типовой" cf-ник*

Ссылка 1/ Ссылка 2

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011 "типовой" cf-ник*

Ссылка 1/ Ссылка 2

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011 "типовой" cf-ник*

Ссылка 1/ Ссылка 2

----------

crazy_doza (26.09.2011), konyavka (27.09.2011), shiwa (27.09.2011), valafan (14.10.2011), Vesta (27.09.2011), Vital451 (25.01.2012), Бюрократ (28.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

> Друзья, у кого есть релиз 1.0.6.2 1С:Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения. 8?


*1С Предприятие 8.2. Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  релиз 1.0.6.2 от 26.09.2011 г.*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.6 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13.

Обновление -> *скачать*

----------

Aret (26.09.2011), lesha00000 (26.09.2011), mavr7778 (04.10.2011), sonnatal (08.11.2011), xobbot (05.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С Предприятие 8.2. Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  релиз 1.0.6.3 от 27.09.2011 г.* (обновление)

*скачать* 

_Только что проверил на конфигурации. Обновляться можно с релизов 1.0.5.2 и 1.0.6.2...
_

----------

AlexU (28.09.2011), Antonio74 (29.09.2011), Aret (28.09.2011), fsv_kanash (19.10.2011), iva1957 (27.09.2011), Marita (27.09.2011), Ontarex (03.11.2011), rusel07 (28.09.2011), sonnatal (08.11.2011), toliktigr (07.11.2011)

----------


## Anthon

Бюджетная отчетность 1.1.3.2 от 22.08.2011 (установка)

unibytes

----------

AlexU (28.09.2011), gododin (06.10.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С Предприятие 8.2. Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  релиз 1.0.6.2 от 27.09.2011г. (обновление v.2)* 

**letitbit**….**vip-file**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.2 от 26.09.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**ifolder**….**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Свод отчетов ПРОФ", редакция 3.4  версия 3.4.4.3 от 26.09.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**ifolder**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

----------

666Rebe666 (28.09.2011), ben.tim (20.10.2011), kds221281 (13.12.2011), nadyulya (28.09.2011), vvmond (29.09.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред.2.0" (обновления c 2.0.22.1 по 2.0.27.8)*

* Релиз: 2.0.22.1 от 14.04.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.23.9 от 17.05.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия Базовая ред.2.0" " (обновления c 2.0.22.2 по 2.0.27.8)* 
* Релиз: 2.0.22.2 от 14.04.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.23.9 от 17.05.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП ред.2.0" " (обновления c 2.0.22.2 по 2.0.27.8)* 
* Релиз: 2.0.22.2 от 14.04.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.23.9 от 17.05.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.25.5 от 11.07.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.26.8 от 19.08.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**
* Релиз: 2.0.27.8 от 20.09.2011:***letitbit**…**vip-file**…**depositfiles**

----------

777s (05.10.2011), Ajuice (24.01.2012), alex969 (19.10.2011), Anthon (30.09.2011), artemkai (02.10.2011), Brubord (29.09.2011), denis_kv (15.01.2012), dfrantov (25.01.2012), escada116 (01.04.2012), gfulk (29.09.2011), grandpro (21.12.2011), intelstar (25.01.2012), jna (16.04.2012), JonAlex1980 (10.10.2011), kavlad (14.11.2011), kds221281 (29.10.2011), Ktatna (11.11.2011), Marusya (12.10.2011), miningit (30.09.2011), Nomen (20.01.2012), Proforg3 (26.10.2011), Quetzalkoatl (30.09.2011), runolga123 (08.12.2011), San_cho (29.09.2011), trunk777 (13.12.2011), tyukalov (01.10.2011), visadm (04.10.2011), Vital451 (06.12.2011), Zuhra01 (08.12.2011), БУХ (10.01.2012), ИванПетров (01.02.2012), ЛарисаТимофф (29.09.2011), Мурати (05.10.2011), Николай_1 (19.10.2011), Татун (13.10.2011), Тиваев (25.12.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "ITIL.Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. Стандарт", редакция 1.0* 
*версия 1.0.6.1 от 16.03.2011 (файл CF + CFU):***letitbit** ….**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

* версия 1.0.7.2 от 24.06.2011 (обновление):***letitbit**…..**depositfiles** …..* *vip-file** …. .**turbobit**

* версия 1.0.8.2. от 31.08.2011 (обновление):***letitbit** …. **vip-file** ….. * *depositfiles** …..**turbobit**

*версия 1.0.9.1 от 29.09.2011 (обновление):***letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*Руководство пользователя , файл PDF, 6.43 Мб:***letitbit**…..**depositfiles**…. **vip-file** …..**turbobit**

----------

aljas2006 (06.10.2011), mongoy (14.11.2011), msZorro (03.11.2011), oland (30.09.2011), pilotfitz (26.10.2011), tramp3 (02.10.2013)

----------


## VAU

*Платежные документы 1.0.5.1/29.09.2011*
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)


СКАЧАТЬ

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.8*
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.27.8*
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*




> Перезалейте, пожалуйста, Комплексную автоматизацию 1.1.13.1 от 09.09.11, а то много ссылок, но не одна не работает. Заранее благодарен.


*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.13.1/09.09.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Megabyte1977 (30.09.2011), MWalker (10.04.2012), Nikita747 (30.09.2011)

----------


## Megabyte1977

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.13.1/09.09.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*[/QUOTE]

большое спасибо за ссылку, но не дописал слово обновление. Буду благодарен за конфигурацию комплексная автоматизация 1.1.13.1 обновление.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.27.10 (обновление) от  30.09.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.27.10 (обновление) от 30.09.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

1cprofi (01.10.2011), Aliksey (26.10.2011), avddev (30.09.2011), cassyan (01.10.2011), dargh (04.10.2011), Dimakgb (01.10.2011), dronyk (01.10.2011), Fru (03.10.2011), kazanceff (01.10.2011), Kemperok (03.10.2011), konstz43 (01.10.2011), Lobzik23rus (28.01.2012), Mauzer (01.10.2011), mxb0280 (03.10.2011), Nat2105 (03.10.2011), NikAntonina (02.10.2011), olegt7 (03.10.2011), runolga123 (08.12.2011), russib (19.05.2012), SamaraDim (04.10.2011), sleeping07 (02.10.2011), sunkatty (03.10.2011), v.v.i (01.10.2011), vus438 (03.10.2011), warliker (30.09.2011), wit2007 (01.10.2011), ЕlSima (03.10.2011), Зелие (08.01.2012), Игорь 555 (02.10.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012)

----------


## avddev

> *Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.13.1/09.09.2011
>  Полный комплект поставщика
>  (авторская сборка)*
> 
> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


большое спасибо за ссылку, но не дописал слово обновление. Буду благодарен за конфигурацию комплексная автоматизация 1.1.13.1 обновление.[/QUOTE]

Обновление комплексной http://narod.ru/disk/26899148001/Kom...pdate.rar.html
Личное мнение: Обновлял комплексную данным обновлением выходит 1 предупреждение ставить на рабочую пока не стал Скорее всего связано с блоком ЗУПа т.к. оное вылазило при обновлении ЗУПа но следующее на ЗУП легло без нареканий. Решил подождать следующего обновления и после накатывать.

----------

Megabyte1977 (30.09.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.27.10*  от 30.09.2011 г.
Зеркало...

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.10 от 30.09.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

Aliksey (26.10.2011), ksvtnp (05.10.2011), lesss (02.10.2011), mdv67 (02.10.2011), Nikita747 (01.10.2011), suvig (02.10.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.27.10 от 30.09.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" (базовая) 2.0.27.10 от 30.09.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

AlexU (03.10.2011), Jur100 (02.10.2011), Markel (11.10.2011), Solna (12.12.2011), Sp3ctr (04.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Платежные документы 1.0.5.1 от 29.09.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

ArPlus (02.10.2011), MWalker (10.04.2012)

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.10 от 30.09.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

ArPlus (02.10.2011), da1c (02.10.2011), Diavaly (05.10.2011), Jada (09.01.2012), kolshick (05.10.2011), MWalker (14.10.2011), SerGun74 (05.10.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.10/30.09.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика + дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

xobbot (05.10.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С 8.2.  Рарус  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 релиз 4.1.01.21.  (полный дистрибутив, не ломанный)*

** letitbit ** …..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** i-filez **

----------

aljas2006 (07.10.2011)

----------


## VAU

*1С Конфигурации с партнерского диска (Октябрь)*

1С:Бухгалтерия 8 
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.27.8

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.31.1

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.40.3

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой"
Версия 1.1.5.2  +  Версия 1.3.2.5

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения"
Версия 1.0.5.2

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

AlenaS (06.10.2011), asp66 (08.10.2011), dargh (09.10.2011), glory55 (30.10.2011), kisira (20.10.2011), Kseniya (04.01.2012), Ludammila (05.10.2011), Marita (08.10.2011), Morsez (08.10.2011), Ontarex (03.11.2011), terra_ink (05.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.27.10 от 04.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

Gosh (05.10.2011), Leonidas (06.10.2011), terra_ink (05.10.2011), Vlad12 (05.10.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия" КОРП ред. 2.0 версия 2.0.27.10 (04.10.2011)* 

_Полный комплект поставщика_

*TurboBit*

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление торговлей" 10.3.14.5 (05.10.2011) *.cf и *.cfu*

*AsFile
TurboBit*

----------

JayMF (03.02.2012), trunk777 (26.03.2012), Vlad12 (05.10.2011), Аль Рахим (08.11.2011), УтштМЫ (12.10.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Бухгалтерия 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП",  версия 2.0.27.10 от 04.10.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**.....**vip-file**.....**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….. **i-filez**


*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия",  версия 2.0.27.10 от 30.09.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**.....**vip-file**.....**depositfiles**.....**turbobit**…..**i-filez** 


*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ",  версия 2.0.27.10  от 30.09.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**.....**vip-file**.....**depositfiles**.....**turbobit**…..**i-filez**


*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.41.1  от 29.09.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**.....**turbobit**.....**vip-file**.....**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**

----------

alex-zay (04.01.2012), asp66 (08.10.2011), avokiluk (08.10.2011), casperito (06.10.2011), CemLena (06.10.2011), DELEV (07.10.2011), EvgeniyVL (07.10.2011), FSP150 (07.10.2011), ildar54 (24.10.2011), Ilya2401 (06.10.2011), Leonidas (06.10.2011), lev1364 (06.10.2011), Mikrop (10.01.2012), Mila0011 (11.10.2011), nadyulya (09.10.2011), newmax74 (06.10.2011), poslivsena (05.10.2011), Valeaddor (06.10.2011), vladimir22 (09.10.2011), БУХ (10.01.2012), Зелие (08.01.2012), лена2 (07.10.2011), Мурати (05.10.2011), УтштМЫ (12.10.2011), шоколадина (08.02.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> пожалуйста, ЗУП базовую 2.5.40.можно 2.5.39 -38 полную установку выложите!!!!!!!


Зарплата и Управление Персоналом *Базовая* 2.5.40.3 от 16.09.2011 

Установка -> скачать
Обновление -> скачать

----------

Black_Cat (07.10.2011), dargh (09.10.2011), Ludammila (05.10.2011), Newta (26.10.2011), stasha (26.10.2011), Svet-y2k (05.10.2011), UglyMan (06.10.2011), Vlad12 (05.10.2011)

----------


## montecri100

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пож-та конфой 1с: Деньги. Какая то она редкая, нигде найти не могу.
> Заранее благодарен!


Лови http://ifolder.ru/26162107 1с: Деньги 8.2.1_0_21_1

Не забываем жать "спасибо"!:blush:

----------

aj24 (06.10.2011), aljas2006 (06.10.2011), an_asp (17.11.2011), chtoeto (08.12.2011), dkoder (11.10.2011), glory55 (30.10.2011), Irik (09.10.2011), juli7697 (06.10.2011), Kotry (06.10.2011), leon-leon (17.10.2011), mjachin (01.12.2011), Montecrizto (19.11.2011), msZorro (03.11.2011), SerGun74 (05.10.2011), SergVWP (22.11.2011), SIma (11.11.2011), starplus (14.10.2011), vavka (05.10.2011), xxve (24.11.2011), yures (07.11.2011)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Управление торговлей" ред. 10.3 версия 10.3.14.5 от 05.10.2011 г.*

_Обновление конфигурации_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

----------

aleecvbard (06.10.2011), konstz43 (05.10.2011), Mar Go (07.10.2011), poslivsena (05.10.2011), Sp3ctr (24.01.2012), УтштМЫ (12.10.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 Версия 10.3.14.5  от 05.10.2011(Обновление)*
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

Gosh (06.10.2011), УтштМЫ (12.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Управление торговлей 10.3.14.5 от 05.10.2011 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

retx (22.01.2012)

----------


## arzte

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" релиз 2.0.27.10 от 30.09.2011 г.*
Для технологической платформы 8.2 ПРОФ (в архиве - *>>>файл *.cf<<<*)

----------

alex32f (07.10.2011), asp66 (08.10.2011)

----------


## Alek-nn

*1C Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей"
Релиз 10.3.14.5 от 05.10.2011 (УСТАНОВКА)*

Скачать / Зеркало

----------

Плюс-Минус (06.10.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" релиз 2.0.27.10 от 30.09.2011 г. FULL* 353 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/39000.3...27_10.exe.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1451...27_10.exe.html

----------

Marita (08.10.2011), Зелие (08.01.2012)

----------


## bwp

КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы 3.0
3.0.46.1 полная

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.27.10/04.10.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика + Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с ПРОФ
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Управление торговлей 10.3.14.5/05.10.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика + Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

Anthon (08.10.2011), EvgeniyVL (07.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*УПП 1.3.17.1 от 07.10.11*
magnet

----------

serverman (16.01.2012), vfon (08.10.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия", ред. 2.0 релиз 2.0.28.3 (обновление) от 07.10.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

777s (10.01.2012), AlenaS (13.10.2011), alexmoll (24.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (07.10.2011), Glu1309 (10.10.2011), kaa1976 (09.10.2011), kds221281 (29.10.2011), Mikola_gnu (09.11.2011), misterfix (28.03.2012), mxb0280 (10.10.2011), NataZ (08.10.2011), Nikodimushka (17.10.2011), pavlenty (17.12.2011), svemira (08.10.2011), velosk (08.10.2011), Vital451 (06.12.2011), wit2007 (08.10.2011), Тиваев (25.12.2011), тихентий (29.01.2012)

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.28.3 от 07.10.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

1cprofi (08.10.2011), Ajuice (24.01.2012), Gosh (10.10.2011), krepko (27.12.2011), lesss (08.10.2011), norobovo (04.01.2013), vinir (08.10.2011), vitamina (08.10.2011), vladvog (03.01.2012), warenic (27.10.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1C 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление корпоративными финансами" 2.1.26 (полная установка)*

*TurboBit*

----------

marilex (08.10.2011), navakhey (06.11.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.28.3 от 07.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

atarix (03.11.2011), cheba787 (23.10.2011), da1c (10.10.2011), Inga01 (09.10.2011), KinoSerg (08.10.2011), lesss (08.10.2011), MWalker (14.10.2011), nadyulya (09.10.2011), pav2587 (08.10.2011), Retep (08.10.2011), RokeAlvo (12.01.2012), sk_acc (11.10.2011), tanya.vladis (16.10.2011), tds2000 (10.10.2011), Vesel76 (09.10.2011), vfon (08.10.2011), XAMEJIEOH (13.10.2011), Эльбрус (08.11.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" релиз 2.0.28.3 от 07.10.2011 г. FULL  299 Mb*

http://letitbit.net/download/09762.0..._28_3.exe.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1659..._28_3.exe.html

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" релиз 10.3.14.5 от 05.10.2011 г. FULL  75Mb*

http://letitbit.net/download/80525.8..._14_5.exe.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4301..._14_5.exe.html

----------

Diego1964 (09.10.2011), lav1960 (01.11.2011), tanya.vladis (16.10.2011), Зелие (08.01.2012), Олег Т. (06.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Версия 2.0.28.3 от 07.10.2011
Установка Проф(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать 
Обновление Проф -> скачать 
Обновление Базовая -> скачать 
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой -> скачать

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.17.1 от 07.10.2011
Установка -> скачать 
Обновление -> скачать 

1С8.2 Предприятие конфигурация "Управление торговлей" ред. 10.3  Версия 10.3.14.5 от 05.10.2011
Установка Проф(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать
Обновление ПРОФ  -> скачать 
Обновление Базовая-> скачать

----------

admer (09.10.2011), AlexU (10.10.2011), Andy.Shel (10.10.2011), avddev (09.10.2011), dargh (09.10.2011), ilichpro (09.10.2011), irishkang11 (29.10.2011), konovalov_pv (30.12.2011), kuhum (10.10.2011), marilex (09.10.2011), MassseL (14.10.2011), nadyulya (09.10.2011), sleeping07 (09.10.2011), sunkatty (10.10.2011), svetik_svetiko (09.10.2011), toliktigr (10.10.2011), ToR0310 (10.10.2011), Vladimir72 (12.04.2012), wit2007 (24.11.2011), Наталикю (09.10.2011), Нехто (09.10.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012)

----------


## vitamina

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*". Версия 2.0.28.3 от 10.10.2011

Обновление  -> скачать

----------

kiss101_81 (14.11.2011), УтштМЫ (12.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.28.3 от 10.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

vitamina (10.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*". Версия 2.0.28.3 от 10.10.2011

Установка(полный комплект поставщика)  -> скачать

----------

devilrock (11.10.2011), fil_and (11.10.2011), Gorullaz (28.10.2011), Pushast (20.11.2011), Sanya1C (11.10.2011), tanya.vladis (15.10.2011), УтштМЫ (07.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП". версия 2.0.28.3 от 10.10.2011*

*Установка: * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..**i-filez**

*Обновление: * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..**i-filez**

----------

9609274 (11.10.2011), toliktigr (17.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.14.1  от 11.10.2011*

Установка(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать
Обновление -> скачать

----------

avddev (12.10.2011), Button (04.01.2012), embler (17.12.2011), evgeny2009 (12.10.2011), lika070 (13.10.2011), maratimus (12.10.2011), Primus_vlg (11.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.14.1 от 11.10.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

evgeny2009 (12.10.2011), maratimus (12.10.2011), Primus_vlg (11.10.2011), vitamina (11.10.2011)

----------


## softbear

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 (Обновление)
Версия 1.1.14 

depositfiles

----------

EvgeniyVL (12.10.2011), evgeny2009 (12.10.2011), maratimus (12.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП релиз 2.0.28.3 от 11.10.2011 (обновление)* 
Обновление -> скачать

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (ПРОФ) релиз 2.0.28.3 от 11.10.2011 (обновление)* 
Обновление -> скачать

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (Базовая) релиз 2.0.28.3 от 11.10.2011 (обновление)* 
Обновление -> скачать

*Налогоплательщик релиз 3.0.30.1 от 11.10.2011 (обновление)* 
Обновление -> скачать

*Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений 8.2, версия 2.0.10.7. от 10.10.2011 (обновление)* 
Обновление -> скачать

----------

Alexeym1980 (13.10.2011), EvgeniyVL (12.10.2011), glory55 (30.10.2011), Ontarex (03.11.2011), slezinka2508 (13.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.14.1 от 11.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

*Налогоплательщик 3.0.30.1 от 11.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

maratimus (12.10.2011), nivp (26.11.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.40.4 (обновление) от 12.10.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.10.82.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), kds221281 (29.10.2011), KsuVad (29.01.2012), vievd (25.10.2011), АлексейГ1979 (16.10.2011), УтштМЫ (12.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.40.4 от 12.10.2011*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать
Обновление Базовая -> скачать

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП" 2.5.40.4 от 12.10.2011*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), boardru (13.10.2011), fel (12.10.2011), guildestern (12.10.2011), JamGen (07.04.2012), Tavisdm (13.10.2011), vladbts (13.10.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## Gavdis

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.40.4 от 12.10.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), atarix (03.11.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.40.4 от 12.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.40.4 от 12.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), mayka (19.09.2012), vitamina (12.10.2011), УтштМЫ (12.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП" 2.5.40.4 от 12.10.2011*

Установка  (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать
Обновление -> скачать

----------

JamGen (07.04.2012), Zorba (25.10.2011)

----------


## Alexeym1980

> *1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.41.1  от 29.09.2011 (обновление)*


это что за версия? у меня теперь в ней не формируются сведения в ПФР. вот подстава
зы. прошу прощения, оказывается надо загрузить принятые сведения за прошлый период

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплект типовых конфигураций с партнерского диска 1С ИТС за Октябрь 2011 года*

*1.  Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.27.8*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*2.  Бухгалтерия атономного предприятия 2.0.26.8*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*3   Бухгалтерия атономного предприятия 2.0.26.8 (базовая)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*4.  Бухгалтерия атономного предприятия 2.0.26.8 (КОРП)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*5.  Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.27.8 (базовая)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*6.  Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.8 и 3.0.1.13 (КОРП)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*7.  Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1. и 1.1.13.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*8.  Управляющий 1.6.4.2*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  AsFile  ,  ORON.com

*9.  Управляющий базовая 1.6.3.3 и 1.6.4.2*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  AsFile  ,  ORON.com

*10. Консолидация 1.2.9.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*11. Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1 и 2.0.4.4*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*12. Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*13. Корпоративный университет 2.0.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*14. Документооборот 1.1.4.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*15. Документооборот КОРП 1.1.4.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*16. Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.16.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*17. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.40.3*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  AsFile  ,  ORON.com

*18. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.40.3 (базовая)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  AsFile  ,  ORON.com

*19. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.40.3 (КОРП)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  AsFile  , ORON.com


*20. Платежные документы 1.0.4.3*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*21. Расширение для карманных компьютеров 8.2.5.14*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*22. Розница 1.0.15.6 и 2.0.2.6*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Robofile.ru
Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*23. Розница 1.0.15.6 (базовая)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit
Robofile.ru  ,  HitFile  ,  ORON.com

*24. Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.2.5*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit
HitFile  ,  Robofile.ru  ,  ORON.com

*25. Налогоплательщик 3.0.29.1*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit
HitFile  ,  Robofile.ru  ,  ORON.com

*26. Управление торговлей 10.3.14.4 и 11.0.6.9*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit
HitFile  ,  Robofile.ru  ,  ORON.com

*27. Управление торговлей 10.3.14.4 (базовая)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit
HitFile  ,  Robofile.ru  ,  ORON.com

*Конфигурации с Диска 2 для партнеров (Государственные и бюджетные предприятия)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit  ,  HitFile  ,  

*КЛАДР*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit
HitFile  ,  AsFile  ,  ORON.com


*Технологическая платформа 8.2.14.537 (all)*
letitbit  ,  vip-file  ,  Turbobit
AsFile  ,  ORON.com

*Весь сборник.*

*Весь сборник в папке на FilePlanet.com.ua*

----------

avddev (14.10.2011), bigbolls (16.10.2011), bismillyah (17.10.2011), bonifazi (13.10.2011), borisusman (19.10.2011), CemLena (22.11.2011), deduchka (13.10.2011), glory55 (30.10.2011), kisalusa (08.02.2012), Kseniya (08.11.2011), miriel (08.12.2011), myk (20.10.2011), pangus (16.11.2011), staas_ya (25.11.2011), Suchov (09.11.2011), sunkatty (13.10.2011), Yazuzenko (02.11.2011), YURA73 (15.10.2011), Zorba (25.10.2011), Алексей_007 (19.10.2011), Зелие (06.01.2012), Марина-2011 (17.10.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.14.1*  -  11.10.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



* Налогоплательщик  3.0.30.1*  - 11.10.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка) 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

---------- Post added at 19:27 ---------- Previous post was at 18:13 ----------

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом  2.5.40.4*  - 12.10.2011 
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Corp 2.5.40.4*  - 12.10.2011 
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.30.2* -  12.10.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.10* 
Полный комплект поставщика + дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

marijamir (14.10.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.40.4  от 12.10.2011 г (обновление)*
Скачать...
Зеркало..

---------- Post added at 10:27 ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 ----------

*Налогоплательщик Версия 3.0.30.1 (обновление) от 11.10.2011 г.*
Скачать...
Зеркало...
*ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК базовая, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.27.1*  (обновление) от 11.10.2011 г.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

BiWik (20.10.2011), cheba787 (17.10.2011), fil_and (17.10.2011), JamGen (07.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Управляющий ПРОФ 1.2.1.5/10.10.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика +  мануалы в электронном виде
(авторская сборка)

СКАЧАТЬ БЕСПЛАТНО

----------


## Doctor_RU

*1C 8.2 Рарус. Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти 4.1.01.22 (14.10.2011)*

*TurboBit*

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК
Конфигурация "ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК",  редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.27*  
* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**

* Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**

*Конфигурация, отученная от ключа .cf:* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**

----------


## FORMA

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post184588
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post184919
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post184600
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post185452
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post185493

Зачем засоряете посты, ежедневным выкладыванием одного и того же!

----------


## vitamina

> дайте последнее обновление 2.0.23.9 от 18.05.2011


*2.0.23.9 Базовая*

*2.0.23.9 ПРОФ*

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация Управляющий ПРОФ 1.2.1.5 от 10.10.2011*

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

*1С Предприятие конфигурация Оценка персонала 4.0.2.2 от 13.10.2011*

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

----------


## VAU

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.27.8*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой"
Версия 1.1.5.2  +  Версия 1.3.2.5*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

Shogun2000 (25.10.2011), vatson2904 (19.10.2011), Vital451 (06.12.2011), Петров Петр (22.10.2011)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации" версия 2.0.27.2 от 17.10.2011 г.*
_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------

Antoni0_s (19.10.2011), iioiioii (28.10.2011), Nocontext (09.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1C 8.2 Рарус. Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 релиз 4.1.01.22. от 14.10.2011 (официальный не ломаный)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file** …..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…. **depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия строительной организации  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.27.2. от 17.10.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file** …..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…. **depositfiles**

*1С8: Рарус – общепит  2.0.27.12 от 03102011 (установка)*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** …..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…. **depositfiles**

*1С8.2  Логистика:Управление  перевозками 1.2 версия 1.2.3.2 от 05.10.2011 ( установка, описание)*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**….**depositfiles**

----------

Elric (16.04.2014), JamGen (07.04.2012), staas_ya (25.11.2011)

----------


## avddev

> Поиск по форуму совсем не работает! Пожалуйста если у кого-нибудь есть базовая бухгалтерия релиз 1.6.30.6 для 8.2  скиньте! У меня совершенно нет времени читать весь форум, чтобы найти самостоятельно...((


 http://narod.ru/disk/28901041001/1.6.30.6.rar.html

----------


## vvv59

* Внешние обработки и утилиты  - Инфостарт : Формирования документа "Поступление товаров и услуг из файла Excel" , Акт на списание ТМЦ (Требование-накладная) для 1С:Бухгалтерия ред.2.0 с подбором комиссии* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file** …..**i-filez**….**turbobit**….. **depositfiles*


* 1С8.2 Бухгалтерия строительной организации версия 2.0.27.2 от 17.10.2011г. (установка)* 
**letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*depositfiles**

----------

Garipov (21.10.2011), Игорь 555 (20.10.2011)

----------


## vvv59

по просьбам из "попрошайки"

Внимание! Текущие версии конфигураций  «1С:Розница 8 магазин …» , редакция 1.0,  
 предназначены для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15! 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011…..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)*
Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011.zi  p.html …..
 Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011.zi  p.html (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Uvelirn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011.zi  p.html (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 …..
 Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.15.1_setup_14062011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011…..
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Salon_optiki_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011(зе  кало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201(зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .15.1_Setup_1406201(зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)*
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .16.1_Upd_15082011…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .16.1_Upd_15082011(зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_stroit_i_otdelocn_materialov_1.0  .16.1_Upd_15082011(зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011….
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011(зеркало)….
 Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.15.1_setup_14  062011(зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.16.1_Upd_1508  2011 ….
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.16.1_Upd_1508  2011(зеркало)….
Roznica_8_Magazin_odezdi_i_obuvi_1.0.16.1_Upd_1508  2011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011(зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Magazin_bit_tehn_i_srv_svazi_1.0.15.1_Se  tup_14062011(зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз  1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Magazin_byitovoy_tehniki_i_sredstv_svyaz  i_1.0.16.1_upd_15082011 …..
Roznica_8_Magazin_byitovoy_tehniki_i_sredstv_svyaz  i_1.0.16.1_upd_15082011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Magazin_byitovoy_tehniki_i_sredstv_svyaz  i_1.0.16.1_upd_15082011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 …..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)…..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011(обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 …..
 Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Knizn_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011 (зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011…..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.15.1_Setup_1406  2011 (зеркало)
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_150820  11 …..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_150820  11 (зеркало)…..
Roznica_8_Avtozapcasti_magazin_1.0.16.1_Upd_150820  11(зеркало)

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011…..
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011(зерк  ло)…..
 Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011(зерк  ло) 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011…..
 Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011(зерка  о)…..
Roznica_8_Apteca_1.0.16.1_Upd_15082011(зерка  о)

----------

ArmDarb (25.10.2011), Cqazqaz (20.10.2011), EvgeniyVL (25.10.2011), fil_and (20.10.2011), Kishuomi (20.10.2011), lenazaver (14.12.2011), mascha (02.01.2012), master-vic (26.10.2011), OlegInsa73 (20.10.2011), ronval (02.11.2011), valanord (14.05.2012), vus438 (26.10.2011), Алексей_007 (20.10.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С: Предприятие 8. Внешние обработки и утилиты  1С: Сканер штрих-кода 8.0.9.7 от 20.10.2011*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

----------

Klissa (12.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

1C Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2, редакция 1.6:

1.6.24.7
1.6.25.9
1.6.26.3 - 1.6.27.1 - одним файлом 
1.6.28.1 
1.6.28.2
1.6.29.2 
1.6.30.7
1.6.31.1

----------

Klissa (12.11.2011), knyaz-oleg (22.10.2011), MaX-13 (20.03.2012), Nemo0000 (06.01.2013), pvn_neo (24.03.2012), Stepi (06.11.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

Фирма "1С", Москва. Октябрь 2011 года

*Налоговая декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций lля релиза 2.0.28.3 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.*

     Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций, утвержденную приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в
     XML-формате версии 5.03

 Исправления в текущей версии отчета:

     - Исправлена ошибка: при нажатии кнопки "Заполнить" производилось обращение к несуществующему регистру сведений РасчетДолейБазыНалогаНаПр  ибыль.

     - Исправлена ошибка: несмотря на равенство суммы ежемесячных авансовых платежей на I квартал следующего налогового периода и суммы ежемесячных авансовых платежей
       на IV квартал текущего налогового периода, в разделе 1.2 декларации принудительно создавались листы с кодами кварталов "21" и "24".

http://letitbit.net/download/36986.3e91cb2e6649424f82d3a96437d6/Prib_BP20283_82_v2.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/302431112292806095718-36986.3e91cb2e6649424f82d3a96437d6/Prib_BP20283_82_v2.rar.html

----------

tanya.vladis (26.10.2011), vus438 (26.10.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С 8:Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.27.3. от 19.10.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

----------

lgrupp (24.10.2011), vus438 (26.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Внешняя форма декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций, утвержденная приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@*



> Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций, утвержденную приказом ФНС России от 15 декабря 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/730@, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в
> XML-формате версии 5.03
> 
> Исправления в текущей версии отчета:
> - Исправлена ошибка: при нажатии кнопки "Заполнить" производилось обращение к несуществующему регистру сведений РасчетДолейБазыНалогаНаПр ибыль.
> - Исправлена ошибка: несмотря на равенство суммы ежемесячных авансовых платежей на I квартал следующего налогового периода и суммы ежемесячных авансовых платежей
> на IV квартал текущего налогового периода, в разделе 1.2 декларации принудительно создавались листы с кодами кварталов "21" и "24".


Для следующих конфигураций:
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.28.3 (от 21.10.2011)

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Версия 2.0.28.3 (от 21.10.2011)

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, версия 2.0.28.3 (от 20.10.2011)

Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.14.1 (от 20.10.2011)

Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3, версия 1.3.17.1 (от 20.10.2011)

----------

Hun_ter07 (22.10.2011), vadimus (22.10.2011)

----------


## VAU

* Розница 8.1 
1.0.16.1  - 22.07.2011* 
 Аптека
 Книжный магазин
 Магазин автозапчастей
 Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи
 Магазин одежды и обуви
 Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов
 Салон оптики
 Ювелирный магазин 

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

mascha (05.04.2012), master-vic (26.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

> А есть у кого Розница 8.2 1.0.15.4 установкаИ? ИЛИ ПОСВЕЖЕЕ


1С Предприятие 8.2  Розница 1.0.15.6 -> установка




> а почему поиск не работает по форуму? как же тогда найти 2.0.28.3 версию бухгалтерии?


Да вот с этой страницы  начинай выбирать...

----------

bay.izh (24.10.2011), msZorro (22.11.2011), Primus_vlg (09.11.2011), wizard2010 (09.11.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"1С:Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.24 (cf-файл)*

*FileSonic*

----------

RX4 (26.10.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.41.3  (обновление) от  24.10.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.41.3  (обновление) от  24.10.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

aleecvbard (24.10.2011), antabus (11.01.2012), artem1983 (01.11.2011), avddev (26.10.2011), blacktiger69 (24.10.2011), boardru (24.10.2011), cheba787 (25.10.2011), dmitry37 (26.10.2011), iva1957 (25.10.2011), JamGen (07.04.2012), Ka-Nadi (27.01.2012), KaElena2008 (25.10.2011), katerynaf (23.12.2011), linge (25.10.2011), mik_8 (01.02.2012), miriel (31.10.2011), mxb0280 (27.10.2011), NikAntonina (25.10.2011), npk_katy (07.02.2012), OksanaK (25.10.2011), OLGAO (25.10.2011), Primus_vlg (25.10.2011), sheffchik (16.11.2011), shidman (26.10.2011), tanya.vladis (26.10.2011), timix (25.10.2011), Ulj (11.11.2011), velosk (25.10.2011), vladbts (26.10.2011), Vladimir72 (26.10.2011), Василий1977 (25.10.2011), Наталикю (28.10.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.41.3 (обновление) от  24.10.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.41.3 (обновление) от  24.10.2011*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (25.10.2011), gnn (25.10.2011), guildestern (25.10.2011), KaElena2008 (25.10.2011), kds221281 (29.10.2011), nikk1234 (25.10.2011), Primus_vlg (25.10.2011), shu_shu (25.10.2011), zba (25.10.2011), zowe (25.10.2011), Наталикю (28.10.2011)

----------


## VAU

*1С Предприятие 8.2
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения релиз 1.0.31.2 
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.2011 
ПРОФ 
Базовая 
КОРП*
Всё полное и в одном архиве

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), dargh (30.10.2011), EvgeniyVL (26.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

1С Предприятие 8,2
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.2011* 
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать 
Обновление Базовая -> скачать 
Обновление КОРП -> скачать 

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения релиз 1.0.31.2 от 24.10.2011* 
Обновление  -> скачать

----------

AlexU (26.10.2011), constz (16.01.2012), d5ce3e (27.10.2011), dargh (30.10.2011), giavbuh (26.10.2011), Informer (27.10.2011), lgrupp (27.10.2011), LMS2011 (30.10.2011), San-sanych84 (05.12.2011), toliktigr (26.10.2011), yaguarrr (27.10.2011)

----------


## Xu4xOK

Выложите пожалст Комплексную автоматизацию 1.1.1.1 cf или полную установку.

----------


## vitamina

> Выложите пожалст Комплексную автоматизацию 1.1.1.1 cf или полную установку.


*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.1.1 от 17.06.2010*  -> установка

----------

Xu4xOK (27.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.18.1 от 26.10.2010*

Установка(полный комплект поставщика)  -> <unibytes> <multiupload> <народ>

----------

andrey1ck (27.10.2011), Andy_Sv (27.10.2011), ZenZoo (27.10.2011), Настасья (12.12.2011)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.27.10* 
Полный комплект поставщика + дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой
(авторская сборка)


*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Управление производственным предприятием  1.3.18.1/26.10.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

sergegor (28.10.2011), Svetlana_K (27.10.2011), tdn62 (30.11.2011)

----------


## Shad86

> Управление производственным предприятием  1.3.18.1/26.10.2011
>  Полный комплект поставщика
>  (авторская сборка)
> 
> Скачать с Letitbit <><> Скачать с Unibytes


А просто обновление может кто нибудь скинуть?

----------


## vitamina

> А просто обновление может кто нибудь скинуть?





> *Порядок обновления конфигурации версии 1.3.17.1 на версию 1.3.18.1*
> 
> Для обновления версии конфигурации следует использовать режим «Обновление конфигурации». Файл обновления 1Cv8.cfu находится в подкаталоге ...1c\enterprise\1_3_18_1\ каталога шаблонов.


Вот как раз эту установленную папку с шаблоном конфигурации *....1c\enterprise\1_3_18_1\* можно скачать *отсюда* и спокойно  с нее обновляться..

----------

Shad86 (27.10.2011)

----------


## san8105

*1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 типовые cf-ники, релиз 2.0.28.3*

ПРОФ версия

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

Базовая версия

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

----------

sergegor (28.10.2011), Vital451 (26.01.2012), ирина08 (01.11.2011)

----------


## bvn_kam

Доброго времени суток, Ищу конфу 1С:Предприятие 8. Риэлтор, Помогите очень нужно!

----------


## Doctor_RU

*1C: КАМИН 8.2: Расчет заработной платы 3.0.47.1 от 27.10.2011*

*TurboBit*

----------


## Gavdis

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.15.1 от 28.10.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------


## slavabv

Что за ссылка?

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация, ред. 1.1 (1.1.15.1)" от 28.10.11 (обновление)*

*Скачать Turbobit*
*Скачать Depositfiles*
*Скачать Letitbit*

----------

avddev (28.10.2011), boardru (28.10.2011), EvgeniyVL (28.10.2011), evgeny2009 (29.10.2011), Pervomaiskii (08.03.2012), Марина-2011 (01.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.18.1 от 26.10.2011*

Установка(полный комплект поставщика)  -> <unibytes> <multiupload> <народ>
Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1." Версия 1.1.15.1 от 28.10.2011*
Обновление  -> скачать

*Внимание!
Указанные в этом сообщении текущие релизы конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" и "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.14!*

----------

dima4ka_63 (28.10.2011), EvgeniyVL (28.10.2011), evgeny2009 (29.10.2011), fedot7 (04.11.2011), Irina78 (11.11.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*vitamina*, год подправь в УПП

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.18.1 от 26.10.2011 г.(обновление)*

*Скачать Turbobit*
*Скачать Depositfiles*
*Скачать Letitbit*

----------

avddev (30.10.2011), vitamina (29.10.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.18.1 от 26.10.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

vitamina (29.10.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП релиз 2.5.41.4 от 25.10.2011 (обновление)*
Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.40.3, 2.5.40.4, 2.5.41.3.

скачать

----------

omicron1 (29.10.2011), УтштМЫ (02.11.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

artem1983 (01.11.2011), mayka (19.09.2012)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом” релиз 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.2011 (проф, базовая, корп ) и Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения релиз 1.0.31.2 от 24.10.2011 – комплекты поставщика  все в одном файле*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом ПРОФ", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.2011*

*Комплект поставщика:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.2011*

*Комплект поставщика:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.2011*

*Комплект поставщика:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8  Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.31.2 от 24.10.2011* 

*Комплект поставщика:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**
*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

*1C 8 Управление производственным предприятием  1.3.18.1 от  26.10.2011* 

*Полный комплект поставщика (авторская сборка):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**
*Обновление:* 
**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

*1С :Предприятие 8.2 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" версия 1.1.15.1 от 28.10.2011 (обновление)*
**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**



*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1.3 от 25082011* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**


*1C 8  Управление персоналом в медицинских учреждениях версия 1.0.24.1 (.cf) от  052011*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

*1С8.2  Конфигурации "1С:Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерия ЖКХ", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.27.8 от 24.10.2011 (обновление)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** …..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

*1C:Предприятие 8.2  Конфигурация "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы", редакция 3.0
версия 3.0.47.1 от 27.10 2011* 
* Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**
*Установка :*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**


*Расширение Microsoft® Office 2010 для 1С:Предприятие 8* -  плагины для Microsoft Word 2010, Microsoft Excel® 2010 и Microsoft Outlook® 2010, позволяющие эффективно и удобно работать с данными информационных баз "1С:Предприятия 8", в т. ч. не запуская систему "1С:Предприятие 8". 

**i-filez**….**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**

----------

Antonio74 (02.11.2011), Duigr (02.11.2011), fil_and (11.11.2011), JamGen (07.04.2012), kulik2009 (21.11.2011), Marusya (01.11.2011), o-bol (17.11.2011), PbICb7 (30.10.2011), prelest6 (10.11.2011), sunkatty (01.11.2011), Vladimir72 (30.10.2011), Мадам (15.12.2011), наталья55 (02.12.2011), Света (30.10.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

Фирма "1С", Москва. Октябрь 2011 года

* Бухгалтерская отчетность организаций
*
         Для релиза 2.0.28.3 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия".

     Архив содержит внешнюю форму бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованную в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина России от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н.
     В форму бухгалтерской отчетности включены формы бухгалтерского баланса и отчета о прибылях и убытках, используемые для составления промежуточной бухгалтерской отчетности за 2011 г, с возможностью выгрузки
  в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.01.

     Исправления в текущей версии отчета:
   - исправлена ошибка: остаток по счету 01.09 не включается в значение показателей по строке 1130 бухгалтерского баланса.

http://letitbit.net/download/57656.5...83_82.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9899...83_82.rar.html

что-то поправить в самый последний момент - стиль 1С

----------

dargh (15.11.2011), tdn62 (07.11.2011)

----------


## FNS

*Лекарство*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/2wck27 Общепит 2.0.27.12
http://www.sendspace.com/file/it9ye9 Учет в УК( ЖКХ,ТСЖ,ЖСК) 2.0.27.1

----------

Infarch (04.11.2011), leon-leon (21.12.2011), samecon (09.11.2011), svetik_svetiko (16.11.2011)

----------


## san8105

*1C Бухгалтерия 8, установочный комплект поставщика, релиз 2.0.27.8*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

*1C Бухгалтерия 8 Базовая, установочный комплект поставщика, релиз 2.0.27.8*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

*1C Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП, установочный комплект поставщика, релиз 2.0.27.8*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

*Зарплата и Управление персоналом, установочный комплект поставщика релиз, релиз 2.5.40.3*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

*Зарплата и Управление персоналом Базовая, установочный комплект поставщика релиз, релиз 2.5.40.3*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

*Зарплата и Управление персоналом КОРП, установочный комплект поставщика релиз, релиз 2.5.40.3*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

----------

gaga515 (23.11.2011), kulik2009 (21.11.2011), m0rr1s (09.11.2011), tatianushko (06.11.2011)

----------


## fildar

*san8105*, А зачем вы выкладываете версию 2.0.27.8 если вы же до этого выкладывали 2.0.28.3
И можно выложить версию 2.0.28.3 БАЗОВУЮ?

----------


## vitamina

> ...И можно выложить версию 2.0.28.3 БАЗОВУЮ?


*1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Версия 2.0.28.3 от 07.10.2011*

Установка Проф(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать 
Обновление Проф -> скачать 
Обновление Базовая -> скачать

----------

AlenaS (02.12.2011), ben.tim (07.11.2011), fildar (03.11.2011), katerynaf (22.12.2011), katyabelyaeva (04.11.2011), konstz43 (03.12.2011), Ktatna (11.11.2011), Marusya (11.01.2012), o-bol (17.11.2011), remus1986 (13.11.2011), russib (08.11.2011), San-sanych84 (05.12.2011), Люда Л (13.11.2011), Тиваев (24.12.2011)

----------


## lsd_777

А есть у кого нить ознакомительная версия БП 3 релиз, страсть че посмотреть охото!!!!

----------


## DAFT-7

*Обновления для конфигураций 1С с диска ИТС -- НОЯБРЬ 2011*

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения*, версия 2.0.28.3 - 23.18 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения* (базовая), версия 2.0.28.3 - 40.21 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП*, версия 2.0.28.3 - 23.29 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия*, версия 2.0.28.3 - 4.37 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия* (базовая), версия 2.0.28.3 - 37.44 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП*, версия 2.0.28.3 - 4.18 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление производственным предприятием*, версия 1.3.17.1 - 29.49 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом*, версия 2.5.41.3 - 12.3 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом* (базовая), версия 2.5.41.3 - 23.16 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП*, версия 2.5.41.4 - 11.42 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Налогоплательщик*, версия 3.0.30.1 - 15.91 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Комплексная автоматизация*, версия 1.1.14.1 - 17.15 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управляющий*, версия 1.7.1.5 - 5.37 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управляющий* (базовая), версия 1.7.1.5 - 5.37 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управляющий ПРОФ*, версия 1.2.1.5 - 6.14 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление торговлей*, версия 10.3.14.5 - 3.7 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*Управление торговлей* (базовая), версия 10.3.14.5 - 15.45 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

*ВСЕ СРАЗУ:* - 278.15 Mb
http://depositfiles.com | http://letitbit.net

----------

7up (14.11.2011), alexmoll (24.01.2012), andrejfilipow (15.01.2012), asa000010 (06.11.2011), AVS300 (14.11.2011), constz (06.11.2011), embler (17.12.2011), gododin (30.12.2011), Helenaiv (25.11.2011), Infarch (04.11.2011), Ktatna (11.11.2011), l@mer (05.11.2011), leon-leon (21.12.2011), Lisa57 (18.01.2012), Lovuchini (11.01.2012), Marusya (11.11.2011), newmax74 (09.11.2011), Sandrox_Fliker (08.11.2011), shadovan (17.01.2012), tatianushko (06.11.2011), toliktigr (09.11.2011), Uka2010 (01.12.2011), Ulj (11.11.2011), wogd (08.11.2011), Зелие (05.01.2012)

----------


## lsd_777

Кому интересно, 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 3.0.1.13 (установка) от 16.11.2010 Ознакомительная версия !

ссылка

----------

ben.tim (07.11.2011)

----------


## tokygava

1С Документооборот ПРОФ 1.1.4.1, нужно перейти на КОРП версию, в описании написано что для перехода выбрать файл обновлений 1Cv8*p*.cfu , но его у меня почему то нет. 
Выложите пожалуста Файл...

----------


## vv-adm

Нужна Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.26.3 (обновление), если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста!

----------


## magvv

> Нужна Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.26.3 (обновление), если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста!


Обновления БП базовая с 1.6.25.9 до 1.6.26.3 и с 1.6.26.3 до 1.6.27.1
http://files.mail.ru/K1HRDG

----------


## decdmb

Помогите кто-нибудь ссылкой на эту конфигурацию, пожалуйста

----------


## stred11

Бухгалтерия строительной организации 2.0.27.2 лови -  http://depositfiles.com/files/enrmlrbki

----------

Khunkarov (05.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

В связи с удалением ссылок:
Внимание! Текущие версии конфигураций  «1С:Розница 8 магазин …» , редакция 1.0,  
 предназначены для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15! 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles*….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)*
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file*….. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)*
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit *…. *vip-file* …. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
 *letitbit * …. *vip-file* …. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств  связи" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз  1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file*….. *depositfiles* ….. *turbobit* 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles*….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011(обновление)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file*….. *depositfiles*….. *turbobit* 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file*….. *depositfiles*….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 (обновление)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles*….. *turbobit* 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.15.1 от 14.06.2011 (полная установка)* 
 *letitbit * ….. *vip-file* ….. *depositfiles*….. *turbobit* 
* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. (обновление)* 
 *letitbit * …..*vip-file*….. *depositfiles*.... *turbobit*

----------

andsidor (15.11.2011), fil_and (11.11.2011), Primus_vlg (09.11.2011), RuslanIv (08.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК
Конфигурация "ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК",  редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.27.1*  

* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

* Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*Конфигурация, отученная от ключа .cf:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…...**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия строительной организации  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.27.2. от 17.10.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file** …..**turbobit**…. **depositfiles**

* 1С8.2 Бухгалтерия строительной организации версия 2.0.27.2 от 17.10.2011г. (установка)* 
*letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*depositfiles*

----------

alex969 (10.11.2011), Alexnif (10.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (06.11.2011), fil_and (11.11.2011), Klissa (12.11.2011), Troya1771 (17.11.2011), Игорь 555 (07.11.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление торговлей" 11.0.7.4 (08.11.2011) cf-конфигурация*

*TurboBit * UniBytes*

----------

gfulk (08.11.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 (тестовые версии)*
Версия 11.0.7.4 
Версия 11.0.7.5

----------

Плюс-Минус (09.11.2011)

----------


## doom2good

УПП 1.3.18 (ЦФ-ник) - октябрь 2011

----------


## san8105

*Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия 11.0.7.5. (тестовая) обновление от 08.11.2011*

Ссылка1 / ССылка2

---------- Post added at 16:17 ---------- Previous post was at 15:46 ----------

Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия 11.0.7.5. (тестовая) "типовой" cf-ник

Ссылка1 / ССылка2

----------

fel (12.09.2012)

----------


## vvv59

> А ни у кого нет случайно Бит отель?
> Спасибо.


1C8.1_bit_otel.rar

----------

iplelik (19.11.2011), Klissa (12.11.2011), mari777555 (11.11.2011)

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Предприятие 8. Типовые конфигурации. Установки (CF+CFU+DT)*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ПРОФ 2.0.28.3*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП 2.0.28.3*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.41.3*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.41.3*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей 10.3.14.5*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.15.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 1.3.2.5*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.18.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

---------- Post added at 20:23 ---------- Previous post was at 20:22 ----------

*1С:Предприятие 8. Отраслевые решения. Установки*

*1С:Предприятие 8. Управление корпоративными финансами 2.1.28.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1C:CRM ПРОФ 1.4.2.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:CRM ПРОФ + Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.14.1/1.4.2.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:CRM ПРОФ + Управление Производственным Предприятием 1.3.18.1/1.4.2.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:CRM + Управление небольшой фирмой 1.3.2.5/1.0.5.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

*Альфа-Авто:Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4.1.01.22*
СКАЧАТЬ

*Альфа-Авто:Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4.1.01.22*
СКАЧАТЬ

---------- Post added at 20:24 ---------- Previous post was at 20:23 ----------

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Portable 8.2.14.528*
СКАЧАТЬ

----------

13am13 (11.11.2011), 6tuf (11.11.2011), Adoms (26.11.2011), alego78 (11.11.2011), alex_550 (14.11.2011), asp66 (11.11.2011), j.joy (09.02.2012), Klissa (12.11.2011), kotenk@ (14.11.2011), magic (11.11.2011), Marina_See (11.11.2011), miriel (21.11.2011), Mr. Vet (15.11.2011), o-bol (22.11.2011), tdn62 (11.11.2011), valanord (28.12.2011), Viy_Nvkz (14.11.2011), надия (04.03.2012)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.2.8 для  "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.17.1. от 07.11.2011 (обновление)*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С: Ликероводочный и винный завод", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.17.1. от 07.11.2011 (обновление)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Фармпроизводство", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.18.1. от 08.11.2011 (обновление)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit** 


*1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ: Ломбард  конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард", редакция 3.3. Базовая версия  версия 3.3.6.1. от 07.11.2011 (обновление)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.17.2. от 10.11.2011 (обновления)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами", редакция 2.0  версия2.0.28.1. от 10.11.2011 (обновление)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**

----------

dvmitry (22.11.2011), Klara (04.12.2011), Klissa (12.11.2011), Viy_Nvkz (14.11.2011)

----------


## finder10

Обновление БГУ 1.0.6.3 http://zalil.ru/32052819

----------

Borometr1 (14.11.2011)

----------


## montecri100

1С:Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0 (1.0.24.1) 

cf файл

depositfiles.com
turbo.to
letitbit.net

----------


## montecri100

*1СПредприятие 8.2 Турагентство, редакция 1.0 (1.0.1.1) Управляемое приложение.*
В архиве файл .dt, презентация Power Point, описание PDF

depositfiles.com letitbit.net turbo.to

----------

aljas2006 (22.03.2012), artamir (21.08.2012), iplelik (15.11.2011), Memphisst (23.11.2011), SviFt (03.12.2011), Viy_Nvkz (16.11.2011), zubastik86 (21.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 3.0.1.13 (установка) от 16.11.2010 _Ознакомительная версия !_
скачать

*Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.11.3* 
скачать

*Расширение для карманных компьютеров, версия 8.2.6.9 от 14.11.2011* 
скачать

----------

Golovan (19.11.2011), NatalySpb (14.12.2011), panvartan (18.11.2011), Ulj (17.11.2011)

----------


## Parkom Vvol

> *montecri100*, "Турагентство" скачал со всех файлообменников - везде архив битый.
> Просьба перевыложить, и желательно информацию для восстановления добавлять


https://rapidshare.com/files/1316773536/turagenctvo.rar

----------


## vitamina

_по запросу:_
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.19.5 от 05.10.2010
скачать или зеркало

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.20.3 от 19.11.2010
скачать или зеркало

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.21.2 от 24.12.2010
скачать или зеркало

----------

Natutya (17.11.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Базовая версия. Версия 8.2.6.9  от 14.11.2011 г.*
Дистрибутив платформы исполнения мобильных приложений для ПК. Базовая версия.
Дистрибутив платформы исполнения мобильных приложений для КПК на ОС Windows CE. Базовая версия.
Дистрибутив платформы исполнения мобильных приложений для КПК, работающих под управлением ОС Windows mobile. Базовая версия.
Описание внешней компоненты MAppExch
Внешняя компонента MAppExch для 1С:Предриятия 8.2. - обеспечивает обмен данными между мобильным приложением и 1С:Предприятием
Руководство пользователя базовой версии
Демонстрационная информационная база для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.2
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

msZorro (18.11.2011)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Управление торговлей" ред. 11 версия 11.0.7.8 от 16.11.2011 г.*

_Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14.540_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------

proninasasha (22.11.2011)

----------


## Gavdis

*Управление торговлей 11.0.7.8 от 16.11.11 (обновление) 91 Мб*
magnet_upd

*Управление торговлей 11.0.7.8 от 16.11.11 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

berg80 (17.11.2011), ccopa (20.11.2011), garizlo (05.12.2011), iva1957 (17.11.2011), makres (04.12.2011), sd001034 (20.11.2011), S_GRAY (17.11.2011), this (17.11.2011), УтштМЫ (24.11.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Управление торговлей" ред. 11 версия 11.0.7.8 от 16.11.2011г. (обновление)*

*Скачать2*

----------

avokiluk (03.12.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.7.8 (обновление) от 16.11.2011*

скачать

----------

avokiluk (03.12.2011), samadurov (17.11.2011), УтштМЫ (24.11.2011)

----------


## S_GRAY

По просьбе *grifontgv* *1C 8.2.14.528 Portable by Koma* Вероятно источник утратил интерес к проблеме, т. к. более старших версий платформы не обнаруживается.

http://letitbit.net/download/26274.2...528-7.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4483...528-7.rar.html

----------


## san8105

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, релиз 2.0.26.8, установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/ Ссылка2

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Базовая, релиз 2.0.26.8, установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/ Ссылка2

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, релиз 2.0.26.8, установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/ Ссылка2

*Розница релиз 1.0.5.6, установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2


*Розница Базовая релиз 1.0.5.6, установочный комплект поставщика*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

----------

Klissa (18.11.2011)

----------


## samadurov

Нужна Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации 2.0.28.1" (обновление), если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста!

----------

Бильбо Ваген (19.11.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, ред.11" 11.0.7.8 от 16.11.2011*
Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
О б н о в л е н и е -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.6.3 от 27.09.11*
Установка -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.28.3 от 07.10.11*
Установка ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Установка Базовая -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.41.3 от 24.10.2011*
Установка ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Установка Базовая -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП Версия 2.5.41.4 от 25.10.2011*
Установка  -> скачать| зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения релиз 1.0.31.2 от 24.10.2011* 
Установка  -> скачать| зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

----------

aleksei_74 (22.11.2011), BiWik (06.12.2011), dimvik (22.11.2011), e_dav (22.11.2011), fel (17.11.2011), frizzy (21.11.2011), GrishinAV81 (26.11.2011), JimDim (24.01.2012), krcsrgi (17.11.2011), Kseniya (04.01.2012), kulik2009 (23.11.2011), Maihuenia (21.11.2011), makres (06.01.2012), msZorro (18.11.2011), rda-67 (19.11.2011), sergosa78 (24.11.2011), ship190367 (28.11.2011), SirotinAI (17.01.2012), sleeping07 (22.11.2011), zen2007 (22.11.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012), УтштМЫ (24.11.2011)

----------


## Светялчок

Поделитесь 1С: Усправление IT-отделом, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## VAU

*Управление торговлей 11.0.7.8 от 16.11.2011
Полный комплект поставщика*
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.15.1 от 28.10.2011
Полный комплект поставщика*
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

antalsin (25.11.2011), Sambrero (24.11.2011), sd001034 (20.11.2011), slavabv (18.11.2011), Плюс-Минус (19.11.2011)

----------


## ronval

> Поделитесь 1С: Усправление IT-отделом, пожалуйста!!!


...депозитфилес.com/files/4cfsibjeh ))

----------

berg80 (18.11.2011), mongoy (18.11.2011), Светялчок (18.11.2011)

----------


## FNS

*СКАТ-Профессионал 4.11.11.01*
    Оперативный и управленческий учет
    Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет автоматизация бухучета
    Кадровый учет и зарплата
    Учет в производстве
    Платежный календарь
    Планирование продаж, закупок, издержек, производства
    Приемка сырья
    Учет автотранспорта

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ik90dp (обновления включены+лекарство)

----------

at1001 (05.02.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Кладр адресов с Диска ИТС ПРОФ по состоянию на ноябрь 2011 года*
*Скачать / Зеркало*

----------

alexmoll (24.01.2012), CemLena (23.11.2011), Mar Go (28.11.2011), NeoMaster (19.12.2011), srv80 (10.12.2011), Марина-2011 (21.11.2011)

----------


## iplelik

1СПредприятие 8.2 Турагентство, редакция 1.0 (1.0.1.1) 

А новенькова релиза там же не появилось?:blush:

----------


## vitamina

_По просьбе:_
Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 1.6.25.6 от 12.07.10 -> Скачать | Зеркало

----------

swemas (19.11.2011)

----------


## Marina_See

Доброго времени суток! Ни у кого нет Розницы 2.0? Заранее спасибо)

---------- Post added at 16:03 ---------- Previous post was at 15:11 ----------




> Доброго времени суток! Ни у кого нет Розницы 2.0? Заранее спасибо)


вопрос отпал если нужна розница 2.0 : http://narod.ru/disk/18264571001/ROZ...Setup.rar.html

----------

Tato4ka (14.03.2012), UglyMan (21.11.2011), Создание Тьмы (22.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.15.1 от 28.10.2011*

Установка  -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

----------

BigMih (22.11.2011), blacktiger69 (21.11.2011), Perchik1984 (04.12.2011), шоколадина (22.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С8.2  «СКАТ-Профессионал» версия  4.11.11.01 от 18.11.2011г.  (установка, обновления, лекарство)*
 Состав: Оперативный и управленческий учет;  Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет автоматизация бухучета; Кадровый учет и зарплата;  Учет в производстве; Платежный календарь; Планирование продаж, закупок, издержек, производства;  Приемка сырья;  Учет автотранспорта
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**

*1С8.2 Фирма «Гостиничные технологии» г. Москва   РУМБА 8: Система управления отелем, релиз: 8.2.1 ( файл конфигурации+ файл выгрузки демобазы + документация(cf+dt+doc))* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**

 *1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК конфигурация "ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК",  редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.28.1 от 02.11.2011*  
* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**….**ifolder**
* Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**
*Конфигурация, отученная от ключа .cf:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

 *1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.2.8.2 для  "1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.18.1. от 18.11.2011 (обновление)*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г. 
Обновление:* 
*letitbit* …..*vip-file* …..*depositfiles* 
* Установка:* 
*letitbit* …..*vip-file*…..*depositfiles*

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз  1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011 г.* *
Обновление:*  *letitbit* …..*vip-file*…..*depositfiles* 
*Установка:* 
*letitbit* …..*vip-file*…..*depositfiles* 

*1С:Предприятие 8.  конфигурация "1С:Управление корпоративными финансами", редакция 2.1. версия 2.1.28.1 от 07.11.2011 (установка)* **letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8.  конфигурация "CRM", редакция 1.4  версия 1.4.2.1 от 21.06.2011 (установка)* **letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Комплексная автоматизация + CRM ПРОФ    Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  версия   1.1.14.1 + Модуль "1С:CRM ПРОФ", редакция 1.3 версия  1.4.2.1 от 07.11.2011 (установка)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление Производственным предприятием + CRM ПРОФ:  конфигурация "Управление Производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.17.1 + модуль "1С:CRM ПРОФ", редакция 1.4.2.1 от 21.06.2011 (установка)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM СТАНДАРТ   Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.2.5 +  Модуль "CRM СТАНДАРТ", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.5.1 от 29.09.2011 (установка)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

----------

iplelik (23.11.2011), kulik2009 (21.11.2011), lav1960 (24.11.2011), ronval (23.11.2011), Sanya1C (23.11.2011), sergnau (23.03.2012), serverman (14.01.2012), SkyFly (16.03.2012), staas_ya (25.11.2011), valanord (22.11.2011), vova2312 (30.11.2011), YuryYar (10.12.2011), Ребенок (30.03.2012), Светялчок (21.11.2011), шоколадина (23.11.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1C 8.2 Конфигурация *"Библиотека стандартных подсистем" 1.2.1.15 (21.11.2011)*

*TurboBit*

----------

RX4 (21.11.2011)

----------


## san8105

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", ред. 1.0*
_релиз 1.0.32.2 от 21.11.11_

ссылка1 / ссылка2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"*
_релиз 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.11_

ссылка1/ ссылка2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Базовая*
_релиз 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.11_

ссылка1/ ссылка2

----------

AlexU (22.11.2011), blacktiger69 (21.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (21.11.2011), Marita (21.11.2011), Nataly@ (22.11.2011), pups23 (22.11.2011), shu_shu (22.11.2011), Tavisdm (21.11.2011), valanord (22.11.2011), zba (22.11.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.42.3  (обновление) от  21.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.42.3  (обновление) от  21.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

antabus (11.01.2012), guildestern (23.11.2011), lav1960 (21.11.2011), MassseL (22.11.2011), wit2007 (22.11.2011), Света (21.11.2011)

----------


## montecri100

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Версия для обучения программированию, полный комплект поставки.*

depositfiles

----------

bloha (23.11.2011), SashaChi (23.11.2011), Игорь 555 (22.11.2011), наталья55 (02.12.2011)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление персоналом" версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011 г.*

_Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом",
редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 
1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.235_

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1 | Зеркало #2

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление персоналом" КОРП версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011 г.*

_Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" КОРП,
редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 
1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.235_

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1 | Зеркало #2

----------

anvir (28.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (21.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011*
Установка ПРОФ(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП Версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011*
Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление -> скачать | зеркало

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения релиз 1.0.32.3 от 21.11.2011* 
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.7.2 от 21.11.2011*
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление - Переход с базовой на ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало

*Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.19.1 от 21.11.2011*
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

----------

AlexU (22.11.2011), Antonio74 (23.11.2011), ben.tim (22.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (21.11.2011), godzilaz (22.11.2011), kasg (21.11.2011), Kseniya (04.01.2012), sleeping07 (22.11.2011), wanlim (23.11.2011), yankr (22.11.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012), УтштМЫ (24.11.2011)

----------


## forzi

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия *2.5.42.3* от 21.11.2011 (*сохраненная конфигурация*)

Проф (CF)

*Базовая (CF)*

----------

sharninvl (01.12.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.42.3 (обновление)* от 21.11.2011 г.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------


## vitamina

*1С: Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 Версия 1.2.1.15  от 21.11.2011*
Дистрибутив установки -> скачать | зеркало

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения релиз 1.0.32.3 от 21.11.2011* 
Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

*Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.19.1 от 21.11.2011*
Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

----------

kraftnews (23.11.2011), NikAntonina (23.11.2011), tdn62 (22.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

> Все три ссылки мертвые. Почините?
> 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.7.1 (обновление) от 30.11.2010


Пожалуйста: УПП 1.3.7.1 -> скачать | зеркало

----------

kraftnews (23.11.2011)

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Предприятие 8. Типовые конфигурации. Установки (CF+CFU+DT)*

*1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.42.3*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.42.3*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей 11.0.7.8*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.19.1*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Платформа 8.2.14.540 (х32, х64, Тонкий клиент)*
СКАЧАТЬ

----------

bloha (23.11.2011), CemLena (24.11.2011), kraftnews (24.11.2011), laenco (27.11.2011), Mar Go (28.11.2011), NickKom (28.11.2011), tdn62 (23.11.2011), VeraVR (26.01.2012)

----------


## Barni

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011
Обновление ПРОФ*

http://www.unibytes.com/8lGb-Tpp4DgB


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011
Обновление Базовая*

http://www.unibytes.com/tmzGh8g1r5-B

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/-2qM...setup.exe.html

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП Версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011
Обновление* 

http://www.unibytes.com/gcLgACj0jR-B

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/-2qM...setup.exe.html

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.7.2 от 21.11.2011
Обновление*

http://www.unibytes.com/C4zq.WsMc9IB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/-2qM...setup.exe.html


*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.7.2 от 21.11.2011
Обновление - Переход с базовой на ПРОФ
*
http://www.unibytes.com/W1R0bq_V3.kB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/-2qM...p-btf.exe.html


*Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.19.1 от 21.11.2011*

http://www.unibytes.com/.Gg77cxJY.cB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/-2qM...setup.exe.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.9 (обновление) от  23.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.29.9 (обновление) от 23.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.29.9 (обновление) от 23.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

1cUser2 (27.11.2011), AlexU (24.11.2011), avddev (23.11.2011), base_1c (25.11.2011), BDG (23.11.2011), CemLena (23.11.2011), cryogen83 (27.11.2011), dobriy0825 (29.11.2011), embler (17.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (24.11.2011), Fru (23.11.2011), guildestern (23.11.2011), Helenaiv (25.11.2011), kiss101_81 (02.12.2011), Leosco (24.11.2011), linge (24.11.2011), Marita (23.11.2011), Nikita747 (26.11.2011), norobovo (04.01.2013), pavlenty (17.12.2011), rave13 (23.11.2011), rus138 (28.11.2011), SAIss (29.11.2011), SEW101166 (25.11.2011), shu_shu (24.11.2011), tdn62 (23.11.2011), vetalgve (26.11.2011), vitamina (23.11.2011), wit2007 (23.11.2011), ZhuZhu (10.01.2012), Марина-2011 (24.11.2011), наталья55 (25.11.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012), Петров Петр (26.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С Предприятие конфигурация «Зарплата и Управление персоналом КОРП» версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011 г.* 

*Установка (полный комплект поставщика):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**…..**oron**

*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**


*1С Предприятие конфигурация «Зарплата и Управление персоналом» версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011 г.* 

*ПРОФ установка (полный комплект поставщика):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**…..**oron**

*ПРОФ обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..**oron**

*БАЗОВАЯ обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…...**turbobit**….**oron**


*1С Предприятие конфигурация  «Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения» релиз 1.0.32.3 от 21.11.2011* 

*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**oron**

*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…...**turbobit**….**oron**


 * 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", редакция  1.2.1.15  от 21.11.2011  (установка)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**i-filez**….**turbobit**


*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" версия  1.0.7.2 от 21.11.2011*

*Установка (полный комплект поставщика):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…**oron**

*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…...**turbobit**….**oron**

*БАЗОВАЯ обновление :* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

*Обновление для перехода с базовой:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…...**turbobit**….**oron**

*Отчеты и обработки:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…...**turbobit**….**oron**


*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.19.1 от 21.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Установка (полный комплект поставщика):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

embler (17.12.2011), finder10 (23.11.2011), JayMF (03.02.2012), kds221281 (13.12.2011), Ponch (29.11.2011), Suchov (28.11.2011), tsaplin (23.11.2011), vievd (24.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.9 от 23.11.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.29.9 от 23.11.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.29.9 от 23.11.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

Klissa (23.11.2011), MarinaZ (31.01.2012), misterfix (28.03.2012), Natfim (25.11.2011), pavlenty (17.12.2011), tak_tak777 (27.11.2011), vievd (24.11.2011), Алра (15.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.29.9 /23.11.2011
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*




*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.7.2 /21.11.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Управление производственным предприятием  1.3.19.1 /21.11.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.42.3 /21.11.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Corp 2.5.42.3 /21.11.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.32.3 /21.11.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

HHobbitt (27.11.2011), Klara (24.11.2011), lav1960 (23.11.2011), NataZ (23.11.2011), Ontarex (24.11.2011), proninasasha (27.11.2011), Suchov (28.11.2011), Сапер (24.11.2011), Света (25.11.2011)

----------


## w1ncent

*Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0. Версия 11.0.7.8  от 16.11.2011 (update + *.cf + *.dt)*
_Работает с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14.540._

Состав архива:
-update
-cf
-dt
-news
-readme
-Исправленный файл переноса данных из ТиС 9.2 в УТ 11(ConvertionRules_Tr9_2_Tr11.xml)

*Скачать/Download*

----------

avokiluk (03.12.2011), bercut0077 (01.12.2011), borisusman (24.11.2011), Klara (24.11.2011), Ktatna (09.12.2011), lav1960 (24.11.2011), makres (04.12.2011), Nikis (06.12.2011), regdan (30.11.2011), tuzovdmitrij (16.12.2011), Zas_Zas (13.12.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.29.9*   (обновление от *23.11.2011 г.*)
_Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие не ниже 8.2.13_
Скачать...
Зеркало...
*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; 1С: Упрощенка, редакция 2.0; 1С: Предприниматель, редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.29.9* (обновление от *23.11.2011 г.*) _Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие не ниже 8.2.13_
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

escada116 (01.04.2012), Алра (15.01.2012), Мужичок (14.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.9 от  23.11.2011*
Установка ПРОФ(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало 
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.29.9 от 23.11.2011*
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  Розница 2.0.2.8 от 22.11.2011*
Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.7.2 от 21.11.2011*
Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало 
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление - Переход с базовой на ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало

----------

delele (30.11.2011), lav1960 (23.11.2011), Lovuchini (11.01.2012), MaxV42 (09.12.2011), yozik (28.11.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012), Тиваев (24.12.2011), УтштМЫ (24.11.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.29.9 (обновление) от 23.11.2011*

*Cкачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.9 (обновление) от 23.11.2011*

*Cкачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.29.9 (обновление) от 23.11.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С Предприятие конфигурация «Зарплата и Управление персоналом» версия 2.5.42.3 от 21.11.2011 г.*

*Cкачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

aleecvbard (23.11.2011), konyavka (05.01.2012), yaguarrr (28.11.2011)

----------


## Funtik45

[QUOTE=vvv59;186237]*1C 8.2 Рарус. Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 релиз 4.1.01.22. от 14.10.2011 (официальный не ломаный)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file** …..**i-filez**….**turbobit**…. **depositfiles**
А есть ломанная или с лекарствомИ

----------

valanord (24.11.2011)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" ред. 2.0 версия 2.0.29.9 от 23.11.2011 г.*

_Обновление для версии ПРОФ_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Обновление для БАЗОВОЙ версии_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Полный комплект поставщика + комплект для перехода с базовой версии на версию проф_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------

gnn (24.11.2011), sleeping07 (24.11.2011), valanord (24.11.2011), zba (24.11.2011), Игорь 555 (24.11.2011)

----------


## Marina_See

[quote="Funtik45;194961"]


> 1C 8.2 Рарус. Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 релиз 4.1.01.22. от 14.10.2011 (официальный не ломаный)
> 
> *letitbit*…..*vip-file* …..*i-filez*….*turbobit*…. *depositfiles*
> А есть ломанная или с лекарствомИ


Присоединяюсь, в инете сломанную не могу найти выше (4.1.01.04)

----------


## Andrei07

[QUOTE=Marina_See;195085]


> Присоединяюсь, в инете сломанную не могу найти выше (4.1.01.04)


Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4"  
релиз 4.1.01.14 
http://letitbit.net/download/1234.1a...part1.rar.html 
http://letitbit.net/download/3325.36...part2.rar.html 
http://letitbit.net/download/2246.28...part3.rar.html[COLOR="Silver"]

1C 8.2.  Альфа-Авто:Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4.1.01.22 (установка)
http://depositfiles.com/files/ar2u5tmfb

----------

Funtik45 (30.11.2011), iva1957 (25.11.2011), Marina_See (24.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Свод отчетов ПРОФ, редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.5.3 от 23.11.2011 (Дистрибутив обновления)* 

скачать | зеркало


*Дополнительные материалы. В т.ч. 
Комплект регламентированной бух.отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.11.5 от 22.11.2011* 
*Скрытый текст*Комплект регламентированной отчетности финансового органа
Архив содержит файлы: forep.xml - комплект отчетности финансового органа версии 2.0.1.1

Состав и порядок подключения комплекта

Обработки выгрузки бюджетной отчетности

Описание порядка подключения обработок

Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.11.5 от 22.11.2011
Архив содержит файлы: staterep.xml - обновленный комплект отчетности версии 2.0.11.5.
Реализовано автозаполнение формы 0503769. Исправлены выявленные ошибки. Выпуск очередной версии комплекта отчетности запланирован на 05.12.2011

Описание изменений в версии и порядка подключения комплекта.

скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.9 от  23.11.2011*
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой на ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало

----------


## aleks_19

Народ, у кого-нибудь есть свежая обработка выгрузки бух 7.7 в бух 8 (выгрузка документами)? поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## montecri100

> Народ, у кого-нибудь есть свежая обработка выгрузки бух 7.7 в бух 8 (выгрузка документами)? поделитесь пожалуйста.


Смотри здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/73934-............

----------


## san8105

1С Бухгалтерия Предприятия, ред 2.0 релиз 2.0.29.9 типовой cf-ник

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

1С Бухгалтерия Предприятия Базовая, ред 2.0 релиз 2.0.29.9 типовой cf-ник

Ссылка1 / ссылка2

----------

freespy (10.12.2011), VsPerm (07.12.2011), XAMCA (29.11.2011), ТатиАна03 (28.11.2011)

----------


## vofka-vofka

> Народ, у кого-нибудь есть свежая обработка выгрузки бух 7.7 в бух 8 (выгрузка документами)? поделитесь пожалуйста.


Ну или здесь поищи: http://infostart.ru/ выгрузка бух 7.7 в бух 8

----------


## SasaM

> *1С:Предприятие 8. ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК конфигурация "ВДГБ:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК",  редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.28.1 от 02.11.2011*


А есть такая же, но "1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК"? Она функционально та же, отличается только системой защиты (ключ другой). У нас купленая, но подписки на ИТС пока нет, а надо срочно обновиться с релиза 2.0.025.1.

----------


## blacktiger69

Управление производственным предприятием ред. *1.3.19.2* от *25.11.2011*

Обновление

----------

the_XPOH (10.01.2012), Ulj (25.11.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", 2.5.42.4 (обновление) от 25.11.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.235.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.19.2 (обновление) от 25.11.2011*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.14!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

andrey1ck (27.11.2011), Diego1964 (25.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (25.11.2011), guildestern (25.11.2011), HHobbitt (27.11.2011), iva1957 (25.11.2011), Nesterov (25.11.2011), sa2802 (25.11.2011), Sashkosleep (29.11.2011), Ulj (25.11.2011), wit2007 (26.11.2011), посторонним в (01.02.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011*

Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало 
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало 

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, версия 1.0.32.4 от 25.11.2011*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало 

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.19.2 от 25.11.2011*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало[/U]

----------

Anthon (26.11.2011), astraschnikov (26.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (25.11.2011), Kishuomi (30.11.2011), maxbelov (08.01.2012), Oleg9230 (28.11.2011), shadovan (17.01.2012), ship190367 (28.11.2011), sleeping07 (26.11.2011), Vladimir72 (29.11.2011), wit2007 (26.11.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.42.4 от* 25.11.2011 обновление
Скачать...
Зеркало...

---------- Post added at 17:36 ---------- Previous post was at 17:22 ----------

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011* базовая обновление
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

antabus (11.01.2012)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", версия 2.5.42.4*

_Обновление для платформы 8.2. Версия ПРОФ_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

----------

Ajuice (26.11.2011), kds221281 (02.12.2011), tanaR (29.11.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С Предприятие конфигурация «Зарплата и Управление персоналом» версия 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011 г. (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**


 *1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.19.2 от 25.11.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**


*Бюджетная отчетность, версия 1.1.5.2 от 24.11.2011 (обновление)  * 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**


 *1С Предприятие конфигурация  «Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения» релиз 1.0.32.4 от 25.11.2011 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

iva1957 (08.12.2011), tanya.vladis (05.12.2011), wanlim (29.11.2011)

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Предприятие 8. Типовые конфигурации. Установки (CF+CFU+DT)*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ПРОФ 2.0.29.9 от 23.11.2011*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП 2.0.29.9 от 23.11.2011*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011 г.*
СКАЧАТЬ

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.19.2 от 25.11.2011* 
СКАЧАТЬ

----------

borisusman (28.11.2011), crazy_doza (01.12.2011), olgabuh (10.12.2011), r66 (30.01.2012), S.Elena (27.11.2011), tdn62 (30.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

> Пожалуйста, выложите 1с БП 2.0.29.9 проф - обновление


А пару страниц назад пролистать сложно? Например, сюда

----------


## Proxa

1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011

 Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать Hrm_2.5.42.4_updsetup.exe
 Обновление Базовая -> скачать HrmBase_2.5.42.4_updsetup.exe

1С:Предприятие 8.2. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, версия 1.0.32.4 от 25.11.2011

 Обновление -> скачать BudgetHRM_1.0.32.4_updsetup.exe

1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.19.2 от 25.11.2011

 Обновление -> скачать Enterprise_1.3.19.2_updsetup.exe

----------

AlexU (28.11.2011), linge (28.11.2011), maxbelov (08.01.2012), mik_8 (01.02.2012), Василий1977 (11.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", 1.3.19.2 от 25.11.2011*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.16.1  от 28.11.2011*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление  -> cкачать | зеркало

----------

andrey1ck (29.11.2011), avddev (29.11.2011), gfulk (29.11.2011), poda86 (29.11.2011), tdn62 (28.11.2011), toliktigr (19.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

_Кто-то просил Бухгалтерию государственного учреждения (базовая), выкладываю:_

*1С Предприятие 8.2. Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения релиз 1.0.6.3 от 27.09.2011 (БАЗОВАЯ)*

Установка (с диска ИТС) -> скачать | зеркало

----------

delele (30.11.2011), Fil_il (01.12.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.16.1 (обновление) от 28.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

dnalov (28.11.2011), embler (17.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (29.11.2011), evgeny2009 (28.11.2011), poda86 (29.11.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.9 (обновление) от 28.11.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Розница", редакция 2.0, предназначена для использования с технологической платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2", начиная с версии 8.2.14.540.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия". Версия 2.0.29.10 (обновление) от 28.11.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие не ниже 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Beas (01.02.2012), bismillyah (25.01.2012), Diego1964 (28.11.2011), EvgeniyVL (29.11.2011), host22 (31.01.2012), tanaR (29.11.2011), tdn62 (30.11.2011), TRIUMFATOR (30.11.2011), trunk777 (13.12.2011), wanlim (29.11.2011), zinandr (28.11.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.10 (обновление) от  28.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.29.10 (обновление) от 28.11.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

AlenaS (02.12.2011), alexmoll (24.01.2012), Dana (29.11.2011), dargh (01.12.2011), dobriy0825 (07.12.2011), eva0609 (30.11.2011), guildestern (29.11.2011), HellraiseR (16.01.2012), iuk (13.01.2012), kds221281 (13.12.2011), kuhum (30.11.2011), Marusya (02.12.2011), NataZ (30.11.2011), rgumir (02.12.2011), Uka2010 (10.01.2012), yurii_z (30.11.2011), ТатиАна03 (28.03.2012), Эльбрус (30.11.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.10 от  28.11.2011*

Установка ПРОФ(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой на ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.9 от 28.11.2011* 

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

----------

BiWik (02.02.2013), dargh (01.12.2011), dronyk (29.11.2011), Elena_Sin (30.11.2011), NataZ (30.11.2011), Nikomed (19.03.2012), rda-67 (30.11.2011), tanya.vladis (05.12.2011), toliktigr (12.12.2011), Алра (15.01.2012), наталья55 (01.12.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012), Плюс-Минус (29.11.2011), Плюшкин (08.12.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.29.10*  от 28/11/2011
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия  2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.16.1 от 28.11.2011
Полный комплект поставщика*
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Розница 2.0.3.9 от 28.11.20111*
*Полный комплект поставщика*
*(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

yarosl-f (06.12.2011), Плюс-Минус (29.11.2011)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011 г.*

_Обновление для версии ПРОФ_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Обновление для БАЗОВОЙ версии_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------

aleecvbard (29.11.2011), Cat2882 (29.11.2011), rinker (30.11.2011), Sally (29.11.2011), SirotinAI (29.11.2011), sleeping07 (30.11.2011)

----------


## magvv

КЛАДР на 16.11.2011

http://files.mail.ru/2GUF4R

----------

Cat2882 (29.11.2011), rda-67 (06.12.2011), tanya.vladis (05.12.2011)

----------


## aleecvbard

Народ а не поделится ли кто нибудь ссылкой на Зарплату Корп 2.5.42.4ИИИ?

----------


## Funtik45

[QUOTE=Andrei07;195097]


> Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4"  
> релиз 4.1.01.14 
> http://letitbit.net/download/1234.1a...part1.rar.html 
> http://letitbit.net/download/3325.36...part2.rar.html 
> http://letitbit.net/download/2246.28...part3.rar.html[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> 1C 8.2.  Альфа-Авто:Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4.1.01.22 (установка)
> http://depositfiles.com/files/ar2u5tmfb



у меня с депозита не качает (((. а в летитбите ссылка на второй пакет  битай ( можно ее продублироватьИ?

----------

vladvog (03.01.2012)

----------


## Марина-2011

Помогите, пожалуйста!!!
   У меня "Комплексная автоматизация" 8.2. Новое обновление 1.1.16.1не встает. Но я так поняла, что это обновление для версии системы не ниже 8.2.14, а у меня - 8.2.13.  Предыдущие  два обновления тоже были для версии 8.2.14, но вставали на мою 8.2.13. И что мне теперь делатьИИ? (я - просто бухгалтер, всегда сама скачивала обновления 
и сама их ставила). Пожалуйста, помогите "чайнику"!!!

----------


## avm3110

> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!
>    У меня "Комплексная автоматизация" 8.2. Новое обновление 1.1.16.1не встает. Но я так поняла, что это обновление для версии системы не ниже 8.2.14, а у меня - 8.2.13.  Предыдущие  два обновления тоже были для версии 8.2.14, но вставали на мою 8.2.13. И что мне теперь делатьИИ? (я - просто бухгалтер, всегда сама скачивала обновления 
> и сама их ставила). Пожалуйста, помогите "чайнику"!!!


А варианты решения типа "обновите платформу до 8.2.14 и не ломайте мозг" не предлагать?:blush:

----------


## Марина-2011

Да, Да, ДА!!!!! Хочу!!! Пож-ста!!!

---------- Post added at 08:45 ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 ----------




> А варианты решения типа "обновите платформу до 8.2.14 и не ломайте мозг" не предлагать?:blush:


Помогите! Если можете.

----------


## avm3110

> Да, Да, ДА!!!!! Хочу!!! Пож-ста!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 ----------
> 
> 
> Помогите! Если можете.


Помогаю :blush:

Качаете тут (или если есть подписка на ИТС с сайта 1С) последний релиз платформы. Устанавливаете эту платформу. Затем конвертируете в конфигураторе вашу базу в формат 8.2.14 (копии баз делать обязательно), ну и далее уже работаете в штатном режиме (в том числе и обновляете как всегда конфигурацию)

----------


## Марина-2011

> Помогаю :blush:
> 
> Качаете тут (или если есть подписка на ИТС с сайта 1С) последний релиз платформы. Устанавливаете эту платформу. Затем конвертируете в конфигураторе вашу базу в формат 8.2.14 (копии баз делать обязательно), ну и далее уже работаете в штатном режиме (в том числе и обновляете как всегда конфигурацию)


Спасибо!!!

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011 (CF+CFU+DT)*
*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

Ad_Miner (05.12.2011), crazy_doza (01.12.2011), knyaz-oleg (08.12.2011), ta-alex (01.12.2011)

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!
установил 1C 8.2. Альфа-Авто:Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4.1.01.22 
но при запуске ругается *OpenKey: Ключ не найден.* 
Помогите пожалйста с ключем.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## danik_ka

У кого есть Подрядчик строительства 2.0.28 полная (cf). Киньте ссылочку.

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8 Розница конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.9 от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.16.1  от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

Ad_Miner (05.12.2011), avokiluk (03.12.2011), bismillyah (25.01.2012), kds221281 (02.12.2011), Klissa (02.12.2011), msZorro (13.01.2012), Nikita747 (02.12.2011), sergnau (23.03.2012), Петров Петр (03.12.2011)

----------


## Funtik45

> Добрый день!
> установил 1C 8.2. Альфа-Авто:Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4.1.01.22 
> но при запуске ругается *OpenKey: Ключ не найден.* 
> Помогите пожалйста с ключем.
> Заранее благодарен


Вот вот я тоже не могу разобраться. может кто напишет пару пунктов задобрить защиту для рарусаИ?

----------


## Andrei07

1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
Альфа-Авто Автосервис + Автозапчасти" версия: 4.1.01.11 (CF-файл) 
Полный вылеченный комплект + руководство пользователя 
http://depositfiles.com/files/6axxzbh4m?redirect

----------

Ad_Miner (05.12.2011), Garipov (02.12.2011), idkfa (18.03.2012), Maxic59 (03.12.2011), reborn85 (28.12.2011), Настасья (09.02.2012)

----------


## PaVlovich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 Релиз: 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011 ПРОФ
Depositfiles
Letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 Релиз: 2.5.42.4 от 25.11.2011 БАЗОВАЯ
Depositfiles
Letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" редакция 2.5 Релиз: 2.0.29.9 CF
Depositfiles
Letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" Релиз: 1.3.19.2 от 25.11.2011
Depositfiles
Letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" Релиз: 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011
Depositfiles
Letitbit*

----------

Andrei07 (02.12.2011), BiWik (06.12.2011), constz (11.12.2011), embler (17.12.2011), hardcorov (08.12.2011), kds221281 (13.12.2011), konstz43 (03.12.2011), Marusya (20.12.2011), maxbelov (05.01.2012), miriel (19.12.2011), Retep (03.12.2011), Rio2000 (05.12.2011), shurus (02.12.2011), udakova (06.12.2011), Тина (15.12.2011)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.9 от 28.11.2011* 
* Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**
* Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*1С:РОЗНИЦА 8. ОТРАСЛЕВЫЕ РЕШЕНИЯ*
Внимание! Текущие версии конфигураций  «1С:Розница 8 магазин …» , редакция 1.0, предназначены для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15! 

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011*
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011* 
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011* 
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" релиз 1.0.15.1 от релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011[* 
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011* 
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

 * Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011*
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011* 
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Аптека" релиз 1.0.16.1 от 15.08.2011* 
*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**oron**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

----------

NataZ (04.12.2011), qwer01 (10.12.2011), Rio2000 (05.12.2011), Snoosmoomrik (08.12.2011), stol6 (13.12.2011), udakova (06.12.2011), valanord (14.05.2012), Алексей_007 (08.12.2011), Виртуальный (08.12.2011)

----------


## Helena13

Поделитесь , плиз, у кого есть 1С: Астор Торговая сеть?

----------


## AHAXEROT

Поделитесь у кого есть 1С 8.2:     1) Бухгалтерский учёт в садоводческом товариществе?
                                                2) Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК?

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011* 
* Обновление ПРОФ:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**
* Обновление БАЗОВАЯ:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron** 

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.16.1  от 28.11.2011* 
*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.18.1 от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

AVS300 (09.12.2011), escada116 (13.12.2011), gfulk (04.12.2011), Gosh (07.12.2011), kds221281 (13.12.2011), lenazaver (11.12.2011), Marusya (06.12.2011), Mauzer (06.12.2011), nezabudka (07.12.2011), Retep (04.12.2011), Rio2000 (05.12.2011), svetik_svetiko (13.12.2011), toliktigr (12.12.2011), udakova (06.12.2011), valafan (08.12.2011), valko (07.12.2011)

----------


## DimaBoard

Требуется 1С: Ликероводочный и винный завод. Может, найдется у кого-нибудь установка или выгрузка конфигурации CF. Хоть какой-нибудь релиз, не обязательно последний.

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## amadeyss

1.Торговая сеть: Модуль Центр или Модуль Магазин, что именно.
2. Установка или обновление?
P.S. Без ключиков только листать окна.

----------


## Andrei07

ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК вылеченный
http://depositfiles.com/files/30zse72wz?redirect

----------

AHAXEROT (05.12.2011), s142s (06.12.2011), udakova (06.12.2011), алекс33.72 (20.12.2011)

----------


## fernis

Поделитесь пожалуйста Воинской частью редакция 2.0 релизы с 4 по 5.1

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП"*
DocMngCorp_1.1.4.1_06072011

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ"*
DocMng_1.1.4.1_06072011

----------

berg80 (10.12.2011), Magnum357 (03.01.2012), NikAntonina (11.12.2011), Алра (15.01.2012)

----------


## Rada

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последним релизом Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" (полная установка, не обновление). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Viy_Nvkz

А "ломбардом" кто-нибудь богат ?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vvv59

> А "ломбардом" кто-нибудь богат ?
> Заранее спасибо.


1C8_VDGB_LOMBARD_3.3.1.5_022011.rar (95,25 Мб)
1C8_VDGB_LOMBARD_3.3.1.5_022011_LOM.rar (170,22 Мб)

----------

aj24 (14.12.2011), alexx0 (10.04.2012), Viy_Nvkz (08.12.2011)

----------


## veto4ka

Прошу помочь, не имеете ли "CRM ПРОФ" версии 1.4.3.1 или может по-старее, уж очень хоттца взглянуть на данного зверя. А может он существует в связке с УТ11?

Заранее спасибо

----------


## VAU

*Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия
Версия 2.0.29.9*
размер 336 мб

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.15.1*
размер 312 мб

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Конфигурация Управление небольшой фирмой Версия 1.3.2.5
+
Конфигурация Розница, редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.2.8*
В одном архиве размер 282 мб

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

bismillyah (25.01.2012), lenazaver (10.12.2011), NataZ (09.12.2011), Netty (22.01.2012), nikbsd (09.12.2011), rda-67 (10.12.2011), sir999 (16.12.2011), Vlad12 (11.12.2011)

----------


## MrShadow

Привет! Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:Предприятие 8. Ликероводочный и винный завод!
Нужна одна из последних конфигураций. Полная установка.

----------


## mikeaa2006

Привет! Позарез нужна конфигурация "Учет в микрофинансовых организациях 8.2" в любом виде.

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## Loyshik

Всем привет не вижу ссылок что делать

----------


## gfhju

Спасибо

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "ITIL.Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. Стандарт", редакция 1.0* 

*версия 1.0.6.1 от 16.03.2011 (файл CF + CFU):
***letitbit** ….**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…...**oron**

* версия 1.0.7.2 от 24.06.2011 (обновление):
***letitbit**…..**depositfiles** …..* *vip-file** …. .**turbobit**…...**oron**

* версия 1.0.8.2. от 31.08.2011 (обновление):
***letitbit** …. **vip-file** ….. * *depositfiles** …..**turbobit**…...**oron**

* версия 1.0.9.2  от 29.09.2011 (обновление):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…...**oron**

*версия 1.0.10.2 от 09.12.2011 (обновление):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…...**oron**

*Руководство пользователя , файл PDF, 6.43 Мб:*
**letitbit**…..**depositfiles**…. **vip-file** …..**turbobit**

----------

alex_phantom (16.12.2011), alex_vag (27.12.2011), berg80 (10.12.2011), darkxxx (23.01.2012), Dzhek (16.04.2015), EvgeniyVL (25.12.2011), irkst (14.01.2012), titan83 (22.12.2011), villainus (07.11.2012), Валерыч (24.04.2012)

----------


## Platinum

Скиньте плиз решения от Инфокрафт для учета ЖКХ

----------


## СергейПу

Привет! Очень нужна конфигурация "1С:Школьное питание 8".
Нужна одна из последних конфигураций. Полная установка.

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2   Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.23.1 от 07.12.2011 (.cf)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

n_pile (29.05.2013), stol6 (13.12.2011)

----------


## Helena13

можно и то и другое - интересно посмотреть на конфу

----------


## vitamina

_Дистрибутивы установки конфигураций 1С Предприятия 8.2 с партнерского диска ИТС декабрь 2011:_

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.29.9 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.29.9 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.28.3 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Базовая 2.0.28.3 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.28.3 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.29.9 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.42.3 -> скачать | зеркало 
Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая 2.5.42.3 -> скачать | зеркало 

Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.42.3 -> скачать | зеркало 
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.32.3 -> скачать | зеркало

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  1.0.7.2 -> скачать | зеркало 
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения Базовая 1.0.7.2 -> скачать | зеркало 

Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.15.1 -> скачать | зеркало

Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.19.1 -> скачать | зеркало 
Управление торговлей 11.0.7.8 -> скачать | зеркало

Документооборот ПРОФ, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 -> скачать | зеркало

----------

blacktiger69 (16.12.2011), DemiAkeLA (12.12.2011), DenisSokolov (13.12.2011), DenPatrik (12.12.2011), escada116 (13.12.2011), f011kpm (12.12.2011), Gotlib (15.12.2011), ingushechka (09.01.2012), jony70 (28.12.2011), maxbelov (05.01.2012), mc1 (14.12.2011), metal37 (09.01.2012), nik_niz (04.01.2012), olgabuh (19.12.2011), pavlenty (16.12.2011), rUffi (19.04.2012), salika (20.12.2011), sergegor (12.12.2011), SirotinAI (17.01.2012), Stefani077 (14.12.2011), svetik_svetiko (13.12.2011), Tiger007 (12.12.2011), valko (16.12.2011), Vesta (05.01.2012), Voldeamr256 (15.12.2011), Оксана965 (14.12.2011), посторонним в (01.02.2012)

----------


## vvv59

*1СПредприятие 8.2 Турагентство, редакция 1.0  релиз 1.0.1.1  управляемое приложение*

*Файл .dt:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**…..**deposit**….**oron** 

*презентация Power Point, описание PDF:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

sergegor (12.12.2011)

----------


## Alteza

Скиньте плз УПП 1.3.12.1

----------


## magvv

КЛАДР
Дата актуальности - 30.11.2011
http://files.mail.ru/V3LZCR

----------

Cat2882 (25.12.2011), Marita (15.12.2011), paradox1977 (16.12.2011), sibski (16.12.2011), tdn62 (12.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

> Если есть у кого комплексная автоматизация (обновление) 1.1.3.1 выложите пожалуйста...


1C Предприятие 8.2 Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.3.1 от 08.10.2010 (обновление) -> скачать

----------

gylgamesh (13.12.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП   Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" версия 2.0.29.10. от 13.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**…..**deposit**….**oron**

----------

amdest (16.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (16.12.2011), micnet (23.12.2011), svetik_svetiko (13.12.2011), vladbts (15.12.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8 Розница конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.9 от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.16.1  от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.29.10 от 28.11.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

abc1970 (06.02.2012), Cuper13 (17.12.2011), dani8383 (25.01.2012), dmitry-v (14.12.2011), embler (17.12.2011), Irina78 (14.12.2011), l@mer (23.12.2011), makres (06.01.2012), paradox1977 (16.12.2011), svemira (25.12.2011), БУХ (09.01.2012), Игорь 555 (14.12.2011), надия (15.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, версия 2.0.29.10 от 13.12.2011* (обновление)

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало2

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, версия 2.0.29.10 от 13.12.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

Nipal7 (15.12.2011)

----------


## s512

Аналитика "Документооборот Проф", кто-то спрашивал...
http://depositfiles.com/files/poz2x6flm

----------

paradox1977 (16.12.2011), VasMar (08.03.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия  2.0.29.10
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.16.1 
Полный комплект поставщика*
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

gfulk (18.12.2011), konovalov_pv (25.12.2011), NataZ (15.12.2011), nik_niz (04.01.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С: Деньги 8.2, Конфигурация "Деньги", Версия 1.0.22.1 (обновление) от 15.12.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

Diego1964 (15.12.2011), ermedius (16.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (16.12.2011), Fellix (23.12.2011), FilimonovOE (22.12.2011), leon-leon (17.12.2011), wirgis (16.12.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*1C 8.2  Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0*

*версия 2.0.17.8 от 31.12.2010 (установка):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

*версия 2.0.19.9 от 02.03.2011 (обновление версии  2.0.17.8):*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

*версия 2.0.20.10 от 13.04.2011 (обновление версии  2.0.19.9):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

*версия 2.0.23.9 от 10.06.2011 (обновление версии 2.0.20.10):*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit** 

*версия 2.0.24.11 от 27.07.2011 (обновление версии 2.0.23.9):*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

*версия 2.0.26.9 от 27.09.2011 (обновление версии 2.0.24.11):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

*версия 2.0.28.3 от 24.10.2011 (обновление версии 2.0.26.9):*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

----------

alex_phantom (16.12.2011), Dimonis70 (18.01.2012), gorna7 (22.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

1С Предприятие8.2, Конфигурация "Деньги", Версия 1.0.22.1  от 15.12.2011

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление -> скачать | зеркало

----------

EvgeniyVL (20.12.2011), Плюс-Минус (18.12.2011)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С: Деньги 8.2, Конфигурация "Деньги", Версия 1.0.22.1 (обновление) от 15.12.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.33.3 от 16.12.2011*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало

----------

at1001 (09.01.2012), Button (21.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (20.12.2011), Garipov (17.12.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*Конфигурация "АРБИС: Управление фирмой-франчайзи" 3.0.10.1 от  27.05.2011 (установка)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

----------


## VAU

*Деньги 1.0.22.1/15.12.2011
Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.33.3/16.12.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------


## vvv59

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0.33.3 от 16.12.2011 (полный комплект поставщика)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**…. **depositfiles**


*1С:Деньги 8  конфигурация "Деньги", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.22.2 от 15.12.2011*

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**
*Конвертор  из 7.70 в 8.*:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**


*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" версия 3.2.9 для   "1С:Бухгалтерия 8", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.2910. от 15.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация  «Аренда и управление недвижимостью» для «1С:Управление производственным предприятием», редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.19.2. от 12.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**deposit**


*1С:Предприятие 8   конфигурация "Фармпроизводство", редакция 1.3  версия1.3.19.2  от 14.12.2011 (обновление)*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**oron**….**deposit**


*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление проектной организацией", редакция 1.3
версия 1.3.19.2/3.1.4.31  от 12.12.2011 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**


*1C 8.1  Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит, редакция 8, ПРОФ" 1.6.34.1 (отученная от ключа)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**


*1С 8.2  Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит, редакция 8, ПРОФ" 2.0.26.10 (отученая от ключа)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**


*1С 8.2  Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит, редакция 8, ПРОФ" 2.0.27.12 от 03.10.2011 (отученая от ключа)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**


*1С8: Рарус – общепит  2.0.27.12 от 03.10.2011 (установка)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**…. **depositfiles**

----------

alexandur (17.03.2012), Galla (10.01.2012), konovalov_pv (25.12.2011), leon-leon (21.12.2011), Ребенок (30.03.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.43.3 (обновление) от 19.12.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.235.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

antabus (11.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (20.12.2011), guildestern (20.12.2011), katerynaf (23.12.2011), kola... (25.12.2011), Marusya (20.12.2011), Oleg9230 (20.12.2011), olegt7 (11.01.2012), runolga123 (20.12.2011), Scootman (11.01.2012), shidman (20.12.2011), tanya.vladis (22.12.2011), Наталикю (20.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", Версия 2.5.43.3 от 19.12.2011*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", Версия 1.3.20.1 от 19.12.2011*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

----------

993331 (21.12.2011), AKC (21.12.2011), alex-zay (04.01.2012), Antonio74 (22.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (20.12.2011), MStorm_11 (20.12.2011), Nataly@ (21.12.2011), NikAntonina (20.12.2011), sergilio81 (20.12.2011), ship190367 (22.12.2011), Sofya (21.12.2011), tanya.vladis (22.12.2011), vladbts (20.12.2011), Vladimir72 (25.12.2011), yaguarrr (22.12.2011), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.43.3 (обновление) от 19.12.2011*

*Cкачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", Версия 1.3.20.1 от 19.12.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

Garipov (20.12.2011), mayka (19.09.2012), runolga123 (20.12.2011), salika (19.12.2011)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и управление персоналом" 2.5.43.3 (от 19.12.2011)*

*UniBytes * TurboBit*

----------

runolga123 (20.12.2011), vvsn (20.12.2011)

----------


## vvv59

*ПОЛНЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ С ПАРТНЕРСКОГО ИТС ЗА ДЕКАБРЬ 2011*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.29.9*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая ", редакция 2.0.
версия 2.0.29.9* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" версия 2.0.29.9*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1
версия 1.1.15.1*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.32.3*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот ПРОФ  конфигурация "1С:Документооборот ПРОФ", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.19.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
версия 2.5.42.3*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5  версия 2.5.42.3*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.42.3*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" версия 1.0.7.2 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения (базовая)" версия 1.0.7.2* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.7.8*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.22.2*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Воинская часть 8", редакция 2.0 версия  2.0.5.1*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.1 версия 2.1.5.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.2*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Платежные документы 8  Конфигурация "Платежные документы" версия 1.0.5.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница  конфигурация "Розница (базовая)", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.15.6*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия  конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.14.5*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Налогоплательщик 8  конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" версия 3.0.30.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница  конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.2.8*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8  конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.3.2.5* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

----------

Adoms (07.01.2012), AlexU (16.01.2012), asp66 (10.01.2012), bismillyah (25.01.2012), dragoncat (22.03.2012), Duigr (12.01.2012), fil_and (22.12.2011), gorna7 (22.12.2011), hunterray (20.12.2011), ivan3465 (21.12.2011), Kseniya (03.01.2012), Lucker (04.01.2012), maxbelov (05.01.2012), misterfix (08.01.2012), runolga123 (20.12.2011), S.Elena (02.01.2012), vvsn (20.12.2011), Yatana (08.01.2012), _Kuza (23.12.2011)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия ред.2.0" 2.0.30.8 (обновление) от 20.12.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие не ниже 8.2.13

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

alexusiv (17.01.2012), Beas (01.02.2012), bismillyah (25.01.2012), DarandorFF (23.12.2011), denis_kv (15.01.2012), DMVS (11.01.2012), FSP150 (25.12.2011), guildestern (20.12.2011), host22 (31.01.2012), Krylatiy (26.12.2011), ksa-graf (20.12.2011), Marusya (20.12.2011), misterfix (28.03.2012), NataZ (20.12.2011), Nocsland (24.01.2012), paritet.36 (17.01.2012), runolga123 (20.12.2011), trunk777 (20.12.2011), v.v.i (20.12.2011), yaguarrr (22.12.2011), Наталикю (20.12.2011)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.30.8 * 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

ivan3465 (21.12.2011)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.30.8 (обновление) от  20.12.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.30.8 (обновление) от 20.12.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

AlexU (21.12.2011), andersson30 (21.12.2011), avddev (20.12.2011), CemLena (01.01.2012), Domicile (20.12.2011), Fru (20.12.2011), Gosh (21.12.2011), Irina78 (21.12.2011), konstz43 (03.01.2012), lav1960 (20.12.2011), Maxim00 (27.12.2011), MWalker (21.12.2011), Nataly@ (21.12.2011), NataZ (21.12.2011), NikAntonina (20.12.2011), salika (29.12.2011), Solna (13.01.2012), tanya.vladis (22.12.2011), v.v.i (20.12.2011), vlad244 (17.01.2012), ZhuZhu (10.01.2012), Эльбрус (30.12.2011)

----------


## usatov

> Может у кого есть конфигурация УПП 1.2.38.1, файл *.cf


http://depositfiles.com/files/m2h02k84j

----------

vic17 (21.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", Версия 3.0.31.1 от 19.12.2011*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление  -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП", Версия 2.5.43.3 от 19.12.2011*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало

---------- Post added at 23:38 ---------- Previous post was at 22:08 ----------

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.30.8 от  20.12.2011*

Установка ПРОФ(полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало 

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.30.8 от  20.12.2011*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Управление торговлей" редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.7.13 от 20.12.2011*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление -> скачать | зеркало

----------

1cprofi (21.12.2011), andsidor (22.12.2011), Barin (16.01.2012), ben.tim (20.12.2011), borisusman (21.12.2011), Cat2882 (25.12.2011), dmitry37 (20.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (21.12.2011), ivan3465 (21.12.2011), JimDim (24.01.2012), kuhum (20.12.2011), shidman (21.12.2011), sleeping07 (21.12.2011), vladbts (21.12.2011), Yaryi (21.12.2011), новичок-sv (28.07.2012), Плюс-Минус (20.12.2011), УтштМЫ (27.01.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.7.13 (обновление) от 20.12.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

ivan3465 (21.12.2011), makres (06.01.2012), veto4ka (12.01.2012), YYfnfkmz (10.01.2012)

----------


## BusTan

*1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия Предприятия. Релиз 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011. Установка (CF+CFU+DT)*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО

*1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.43.3 от 19.12.2011. Установка (CF+CFU+DT)*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО

*1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП. Релиз 2.5.43.3 от 19.12.2011. Установка (CF+CFU+DT)*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

666Rebe666 (21.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (21.12.2011), ivan3465 (21.12.2011), Unclebenz (09.02.2012), xobbot (22.12.2011), YYfnfkmz (10.01.2012), БУХ (09.01.2012)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие 8.2 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" ред. 2.0 версия 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 г.*

_Обновление для версии ПРОФ_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Обновление для БАЗОВОЙ версии_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало

*1С Предприятие 8.2 конфигурация "Управление торговлей" ред. 11.0 версия 11.0.7.13 от 20.12.2011 г.*

_Обновление_

Скачать | Зеркало | Зеркало #1

_Полный комплект поставщика_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------

Antonio74 (22.12.2011), Barin (16.01.2012), Dana (20.12.2011), Death999 (09.01.2012), Garipov (21.12.2011), Glu1309 (22.12.2011), grandpro (21.12.2011), Klissa (09.01.2012), Lightangel22 (06.01.2012), Marita (21.12.2011), sergey_irk (21.12.2011), udakova (23.12.2011), Vesta (05.01.2012), Валл58 (21.12.2011), Зелие (05.01.2012), Плюс-Минус (21.12.2011)

----------


## san8105

*Типовые сf-ники*

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" ред. 11.0 релиз 11.0.7.13*

Ссылка1/Ссылка2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0  релиз 2.0.30.8*

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия Базовая" ред. 2.0  релиз 2.0.30.8*

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

----------

Bladenv (04.01.2012), Klissa (09.01.2012), Nikita747 (14.01.2012), Zombokotik (12.01.2012), Оск (14.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия  2.0.30.8  ОТ 20.12.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Управление торговлей  11.0.7.13  от 20.12.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

Barin (16.01.2012), udakova (23.12.2011), Плюс-Минус (21.12.2011)

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. 
 Конфигурация Управление производственным предприятием
 Версия 1.3.20.1 от 19.12.2011

Обновление

Скачать с Turbobit <><> Скачать с Letitbit

 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
 Бухгалтерия предприятия
 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011

Обновление ПРОФ 

Скачать с Turbobit <><> Скачать с Letitbit


Обновление Базовая

Скачать с Turbobit <><> Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

1cUser2 (05.01.2012), avokiluk (21.12.2011), wirgis (21.12.2011), Мария79 (16.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация Управление производственным предприятием Версия 1.3.20.1 от 19.12.2011 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 (Обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 (Обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

1cUser2 (05.01.2012), BiWik (02.02.2013), makres (06.01.2012), бабка (21.12.2011)

----------


## kaizZer

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 не "встаёт". Много раз скачивал с разных мест и всегда одно и тоже. В конце обновления, после сравнения, выдаёт ошибку.
21.12.jpg

пробовал через сравнение и объединение конфигураций, такая же ошибка.
Может кто знает, как победить такую беду?

----------


## magvv

> Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 не "встаёт". Много раз скачивал с разных мест и всегда одно и тоже. В конце обновления, после сравнения, выдаёт ошибку.
> 21.12.jpg
> 
> пробовал через сравнение и объединение конфигураций, такая же ошибка.
> Может кто знает, как победить такую беду?


У Вас проф. версия?
Сегодня обновил 2 базы. Все ОК! Движок 8.2.14.533
проверенная ссылка (проф-обновление) http://files.mail.ru/E0EIKW

Походу  у Вас движок 8.1, обновите.

----------

George625 (11.01.2012), kaizZer (22.12.2011), olvika (04.02.2012)

----------


## kaizZer

Да, версия ПРОФ, Платформа 8.2.13.219, если только на 14-ой попробовать
сейчас по указанной ссылке обновлюсь

Помог только переход на 8.2.14.540 и длительный (ранее не виданный) процесс обновления.

Спасибо за правильный вектор мысли.

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 версия  2.5.43.3 от 19.12.2011* 

*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**
*Обновление Проф.:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**
*Обновление Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8   конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.43.3 от 19.12.2011*

*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**

* 1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3  версия  1.3.20.1 от 19.12.2011* 

*Установка:*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit** 

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"   версия  3.0.31.1 от 19.12.2011* 

*Установка:*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**
*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011*

*Обновление ПРОФ:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…...**turbobit**….**oron**
*Обновление БАЗОВАЯ:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**oron**….**turbobit**

* Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.13 от 20.12.2011*

*Установка:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**
*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

---------- Post added at 13:31 ---------- Previous post was at 13:00 ----------

* Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2.15.284 (x86) для Windows от 19.12.2011 ТЕСТОВАЯ*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit** 


*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14.540 (x86) для Windows от 09.11.2011*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

----------

Ajuice (09.01.2012), AlenaS (06.01.2012), alex_vag (12.01.2012), andsidor (13.01.2012), asp66 (10.01.2012), AVS300 (26.12.2011), Barin (16.01.2012), BiWik (29.12.2011), blacktiger69 (22.12.2011), cheba787 (24.12.2011), Claus32 (05.01.2012), constz (28.12.2011), crazy_doza (27.12.2011), dargh (25.12.2011), dimvik (23.12.2011), Elai (24.12.2011), embler (01.01.2012), es-natali (24.12.2011), escada116 (28.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (25.12.2011), exept (23.12.2011), ezel (02.01.2012), gododin (28.12.2011), Jur100 (05.01.2012), kds221281 (04.01.2012), k_v (07.01.2012), MaxV42 (26.12.2011), metal37 (09.01.2012), Michale (24.12.2011), miriel (12.01.2012), Mr. Vet (11.01.2012), Natfim (22.12.2011), Nikita747 (24.12.2011), OLGAO (26.12.2011), ruslan83 (09.01.2012), Serenada31 (25.01.2012), sergilio81 (29.12.2011), shiwa (23.01.2012), smart72 (10.01.2012), Solomin.K (12.01.2012), stasha (03.02.2012), T-ts (30.12.2011), TigerMouse (06.01.2012), toliktigr (29.12.2011), vievd (29.12.2011), YuryYar (25.12.2011), БУХ (09.01.2012), Василий1977 (11.01.2012), Зелие (05.01.2012), Игорь 555 (25.12.2011), Кэт (13.01.2012), Мария79 (11.01.2012), Олег Т. (04.01.2012), Петров Петр (25.12.2011), Плюс-Минус (22.12.2011)

----------


## Венера_

Обновление декабрь для Зик БУ 8.2 залейте плиз...

----------


## ovit

После обновления Комплексной автоматизации с 1_1_15_1 на 1_1_16_1 при запуске вываливает ошибку: "Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ПравоДоступа)", дальше не загружается. Причем та же проблема при полной установке 1_1_16_1. Кто-нибудь сталкивался?

----------


## vic17

Чем обновлять УПП 1.2.39

----------


## san8105

*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 (3.0.48.1) от 22.12.11*

_Установочный релиз_
Ссылка1 / Ссылка2
_Обновление_
Ссылка1 / Ссылка2


*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 Базовая (3.0.48.1) от 22.12.11*

_Установочный релиз_
Ссылка1 / Ссылка2
_Обновление_
Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

----------

Петров Петр (25.12.2011)

----------


## blacktiger69

Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.16.1 работает только на платформе 8.2.14 и выше. обнови платформу и ошибок не будет

----------


## magvv

КЛАДР РФ
Дата актуальности: 16.12.2011
http://files.mail.ru/SLK6PU

----------

blacktiger69 (23.12.2011), Milleroff (17.01.2012), _SERG_ (22.12.2011)

----------


## gnc

У кого есть - Правила обмена конфигураций Управление торговлей, ред. 10.3 и Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 
Для корректной работы обмена данными между конфигурациями Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3, (версия 10.3.14.5) 
и Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0, (версия 2.0.30.8)

----------


## Den_T

> 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит, редакция 8, ПРОФ" 2.0.27.12 от 03.10.2011 (отученая от ключа)


А какой пароль на архиве установлен?

----------


## Licka_223

у кого нибудь есть "торговля и склад" ?

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 
 Бухгалтерия Предприятия. Релиз 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011*  
 Установка (CF+CFU+DT)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unifiles*


*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация 
1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ 1.2.2.3 от 22.12.2011*

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.8.2 от 21.12.2011
 Полный комплект поставщика*
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

blacktiger69 (28.12.2011), BonyeN (09.01.2012), dargh (25.12.2011), gododin (28.12.2011), Helenaiv (28.12.2011), iva2 (24.01.2012), konovalov_pv (25.12.2011), l@mer (28.12.2011), Lightangel22 (06.01.2012), makres (06.01.2012), newmax74 (26.12.2011), Nikis (24.12.2011), nmor (09.01.2012), onguk (07.01.2012), Rio2000 (09.01.2012), rus138 (26.12.2011), serghex (06.01.2012), sleeping07 (23.12.2011), tdn62 (26.12.2011), tppmail (07.01.2012), valanord (26.12.2011), yankr (23.12.2011), Бетельгейзе (24.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> *vitamina*,А обновление можно для ЗиК БУ


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*Зарплата и кадры Бюджетного учреждения*", 1.0.33.3 от 19.12.2011

Полный комплект поставщика -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало#2

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ*" Версия 1.2.2.3 от 22.12.2011

Полный комплект поставщика -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало#2

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения*" Версия 1.0.8.2 от 21.12.2011

Полный комплект поставщика -> скачать | зеркало

----------

AlexU (10.01.2012), Antonio74 (10.01.2012), constz (16.01.2012), fidelcom (12.01.2012), lesha00000 (07.01.2012), vic_ol (13.01.2012), zba (27.12.2011)

----------


## Garipov

Внешний отчет *Налоговая декларация 3-НДФЛ за 2011г.* утвержден 10.11.2011

http://narod.ru/disk/35309413001/3NDFL.rar.html

----------

bismillyah (25.01.2012), erotoman (26.12.2011), Netty (22.01.2012), vhana (18.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения*" Версия 1.0.8.2 от 21.12.2011 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало

*Bulldozer*, ответ насчет пароля в личке.

----------

AlexU (26.12.2011), Anat2010 (24.12.2011), at1001 (27.01.2012), Bulldozer (25.12.2011), constz (24.01.2012), Gela (26.12.2011), INselF (26.12.2011), lesha00000 (07.01.2012), lilimarlein (19.03.2012), Oleg20 (09.01.2012), Shad86 (25.12.2011), squirrel.80 (24.12.2011), vasya1_55 (26.12.2011), Vesta (19.01.2012), visser (26.12.2011)

----------


## vitamina

*Правила обмена конфигураций Управление торговлей, ред. 10.3 и Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 от 22.12.2011*
Для корректной работы обмена данными между конфигурациями Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3, (версия 10.3.14.5) и Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0, (версия 2.0.30.8) необходимо обновить правила в настройках обмена.

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

aljas2006 (30.12.2011), MikleV (28.12.2011), riop (05.01.2012), sparklemal (16.01.2012), Vladimir72 (11.03.2012), Камиль (28.12.2011), Петров Петр (25.12.2011)

----------


## ScAnMaG

*EmoDed*
Деньги, релиз 1.0.22.1 от 15.12.11 Полная | Обновление

----------

Claus32 (05.01.2012), EmoDed (26.12.2011), S.Elena (02.01.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С: Деньги 8.2, Конфигурация "Деньги", Версия 1.0.22.1 (обновление) от 15.12.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

aljas2006 (30.12.2011), Irik (08.01.2012), Snoosmoomrik (06.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С: Деньги 8.2, Конфигурация "Деньги", Версия 1.0.22.1 (обновление) от 15.12.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

msZorro (27.12.2011), Snoosmoomrik (06.01.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.14 (обновление) от 26.12.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Розница", редакция 2.0, предназначена для использования с технологической платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2", начиная с версии 8.2.14.540.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.14 (обновление) от 26.12.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------


## babaevei

версия 2.0.29.1 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия строительной организации, редакция 2.0 - Выложите у кого есть пожалуйста

----------


## Proxa

1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.14 (обновление) от 26.12.2011
Скачать Retail82_2.0.3.14_updsetup.rar

----------

EvgeniyVL (27.12.2011), msZorro (27.12.2011), smandre (30.12.2011)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Конфигурации для 1С 8.2 с партнерского диска ИТС за декабрь 2011 года*

1.  Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.29.9 
Скачать , скачать  ,  Скачать
2.  Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.28.3
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
3.  Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия базовая 2.0.28.3
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
4.  Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия КОРП 2.0.28.3
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
5.  Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.29.9 
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
6.  Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.1.13 и 2.0.29.9
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
7.  Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.15.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
8.  Управляющий 1.7.2.2
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
9.  Управляющий (базовая) 1.7.1.5 и 1.7.2.2
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
10. Управляющий ПРОФ 1.1.3.4 и 1.2.1.5
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
11. Консолидация 1.2.9.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
12. Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1 и 2.0.5.4
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
13. Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
14. Корпоративный университет 2.0.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
15. Документооборот 1.1.4.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
15. Документооборот КОРП 1.1.4.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
16. Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.19.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
17. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.42.3
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
18. Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая 2.5.42.3
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
19. Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.42.3
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
20. Платежные документы 1.0.5.1
Скачать  .  скачать  ,  Скачать
21. Расширение для карманных компьютеров 8.2.6.9
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
22. Розница 1.0.15.6 и 2.0.2.8
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
23. Розница базовая 1.0.15.6
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
24. Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.2.5
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
25. Налогоплательщик 3.0.30.1
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
26. Управление торговлей 10.3.14.5 и 11.0.7.8
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать
27. Управление торговлей базовая  10.3.14.5
Скачать  ,  скачать  ,  Скачать


Технологическая платформа 8.2.14.540 с лекарством
Скачать,

----------

060285 (04.01.2012), Adoms (07.01.2012), AnnaVish (26.12.2011), avokiluk (28.12.2011), Death999 (08.01.2012), elildaro (29.12.2011), evil18 (29.12.2011), ezel (02.01.2012), Fadigant (07.01.2012), finder10 (09.01.2012), Kseniya (03.01.2012), k_v (07.01.2012), Mr.Zanuda (04.01.2012), Nikita747 (14.01.2012), pirat-123 (08.03.2012), Primus_vlg (10.01.2012), SereganMas (08.01.2012), sk_acc (10.01.2012), Solar Ma (06.01.2012), Solomin.K (30.12.2011), trunk777 (27.12.2011), vanger123 (26.12.2011), Vesta (05.01.2012), Viy_Nvkz (27.12.2011), АннаА (16.01.2012)

----------


## DELEV

Поделитесь пожалуйста устоновкой  1С:Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения Версия 1.0.32.3

----------


## Allor

поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией ЦУП, спасибо

----------


## VAU

*Розница 2.0.3.14*
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.14  от 26.12.2011* 

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> Скачать | Зеркало

Обновление -> Скачать | Зеркало

----------

VadimDa (27.12.2011)

----------


## msZorro

А можно по отдельности выкложить
1. Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.29.9 
5. Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.29.9 
24. Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.2.5
26. Управление торговлей 10.3.14.5 и 11.0.7.8

----------


## vitamina

> А можно по отдельности выкложить
> 1. Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.29.9 
> ..................................................  .............


 Лучше бы написал, что конкретно надо!


*1С Предприятие 8.2 Документооборот ПРОФ Версия 1.2.1.13. Полный дистрибутив от 28.12.2011*

Скачать | Зеркало

----------

tokygava (17.01.2012)

----------


## anton.smyslov

Здравствуйте!

А нет ли Установки Свод отчетов ПРОФ?

----------


## verich

*1С:Деньги 8. Конфигурация "Деньги", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.23.1 (обновление) от 29.12.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

666999 (29.12.2011), burdinart (29.12.2011), Diego1964 (29.12.2011), EvgeniyVL (30.12.2011), RBR (11.01.2012), wirgis (30.01.2012)

----------


## Proxa

1С:Деньги 8. Конфигурация "Деньги", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.23.1 (обновление) от 29.12.2011
Скачать Money82_1_0_23_1.rar

----------

tanya.vladis (10.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.23.1 от 29.12.2011*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> Скачать | Зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления -> Скачать | Зеркало

----------

Claus32 (05.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией 8", редакция 10.3, версия 10.3.16.1 от 17.11.2011*

Полный комплект поставщика -> Скачать | Зеркало
Обновление -> Скачать | Зеркало

----------

barcik81 (18.04.2012), Natfim (21.03.2012), rusalenko (15.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.44.1 от 30.12.2011 г.*

Обновление ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало 
Обновление Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

----------

embler (01.01.2012), Fadigant (07.01.2012), Garipov (31.12.2011), guildestern (02.01.2012), Primus_vlg (10.01.2012), Vladimir72 (06.01.2012), Vladushka (01.02.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.44.1  (обновление) от  30.12.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.44.1  (обновление) от  30.12.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

antabus (11.01.2012), avddev (01.01.2012), igorzh (02.02.2012), kaa1976 (10.01.2012), NikAntonina (09.01.2012), ship190367 (10.01.2012), Василий1977 (11.01.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.44.1 (обновление) от 30.12.2011*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.235.

Скачать / Зеркало

----------

blacktiger69 (02.01.2012), mayka (19.09.2012), Vladushka (01.02.2012), Троффи (10.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией 10.3.16.1 от 17.11.2011*
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Деньги 1.0.23.1 от 29.12.11*
Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------

down1c (09.01.2012), msZorro (07.01.2012), NikAntonina (09.01.2012), rusalenko (15.05.2012), S.Elena (02.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.17.1 от 30.12.2011* (обновление) 

скачать | зеркало 

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения версия 1.0.34.1 от 30.12.2011* (обновление) 

скачать | зеркало

----------

AlenaS (02.02.2012), AlexU (10.01.2012), Aret (05.01.2012), avddev (01.01.2012), Button (04.01.2012), constz (16.01.2012), dolp4in (20.04.2012), EvgeniyVL (01.01.2012), Irina78 (09.01.2012), kiforenko (12.01.2012), Kseniya (03.01.2012), sergnau (23.03.2012), Walek (22.03.2012), yankr (17.01.2012), Сергей_S (13.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Внешние формы годовой бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованные в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина РФ от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н, с изменениями по приказу Минфина РФ от 05.10.2011 № 124н. от 30.12.2011*

_для следующих конфигураций:_

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.30.8 -> скачать | зеркало

Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.30.8 -> скачать | зеркало

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.30.8 -> скачать | зеркало

----------

alex_vag (19.01.2012), and371 (07.01.2012), Bladenv (10.01.2012), borisusman (10.01.2012), frizzy (05.01.2012), HellraiseR (16.01.2012), ingushechka (09.01.2012), Kseniya (03.01.2012), k_v (07.01.2012), Lightangel22 (06.01.2012), Ludammila (17.01.2012), MWalker (22.01.2012), NikAntonina (09.01.2012), sd001034 (09.01.2012), бабка (06.01.2012), БУХ (09.01.2012), Петров Петр (09.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.44.1 (обновление) от  30.12.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.44.1 (обновление) от  30.12.2011*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

Antonio74 (10.01.2012), Aret (05.01.2012), asp66 (10.01.2012), constz (14.01.2012), crazy_doza (11.01.2012), glavbuh (12.01.2012), Helenaiv (04.01.2012), Jur100 (05.01.2012), kds221281 (04.01.2012), konyavka (05.01.2012), maxbelov (08.01.2012), metal37 (09.01.2012), msZorro (07.01.2012), nadyulya (06.01.2012), NikAntonina (09.01.2012), olegt7 (11.01.2012), profistar (08.01.2012), runolga123 (04.01.2012), vievd (10.01.2012), yaguarrr (04.01.2012), Павел_К (10.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Внешние формы годовой отчетности для Бухгалтерии Государственного учреждения версии 1.0.8.2 от 31.12.2011*
Перед применением внимательно читаем текстовый файл внутри архива

скачать | зеркало

----------

AlexU (10.01.2012), Aret (05.01.2012), Kseniya (03.01.2012), Исраил (05.01.2012)

----------


## galeena

1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.23

http://shareflare.net/download/90586....23.2.rar.html

----------


## magvv

КЛАДР РФ

Актуальность - 27 декабря 2011.
http://files.mail.ru/BPAQYS


"скажите спасибо" если Вам эта ссылка помогла...

----------

AJIeksey (19.01.2012), borisusman (18.01.2012), Death999 (08.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (06.01.2012), giigor (10.01.2012), HellraiseR (23.01.2012), ildar54 (11.01.2012), KaElena2008 (08.01.2012), Klissa (09.01.2012), Lala5874 (26.01.2012), lx31 (12.01.2012), Marita (06.01.2012), maxbelov (08.01.2012), nadyulya (16.01.2012), Natalya1214 (22.01.2012), poda86 (09.01.2012), serggter (10.01.2012), sibski (06.01.2012), solo212 (14.01.2012), tokygava (17.01.2012), Tulosha (26.01.2012), ZhuZhu (10.01.2012), Алра (15.01.2012)

----------


## Gavdis

*УПП 1.3.21.1 от 30.12.11 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

AnnaVish (06.01.2012), vitamina (06.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С Предприятие 8.2 "Управление производственным предприятием", версия 1.3.21.1 от 30.12.2011* 

Файл установки 1cv8.cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Файл обновления 1cv8.cfu -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

EvgeniyVL (08.01.2012), myk (10.01.2012), Nesterov (07.01.2012), tvk (09.01.2012)

----------


## this

Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5 2.5.42.3 update
http://http://webfile.ru/5759664

----------


## vitamina

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.30.8 от 30.12.2011* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, версия 2.0.30.8 от 30.12.2011* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало

*Свод отчетов ПРОФ, редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.6.1 от 26.12.2011*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало

----------

irkst (14.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.13.4 от 30.12.2011*

скачать | зеркало

*Скрытый текст*Архив содержит файлы: staterep.xml - обновленный комплект отчетности версии
2.0.13.4. В формах отчетности реализована возможность выбора произвольного
периода дат, за которые будет заполняться отчет. Форма 0503125 Межбюджетные
расчеты. Реализована возможность заполнения наименования контрагента. В
комплект отчетности включен набор контрольных соотношений, подготовленный
методическим отделом фирмы "1С" на основании имеющихся материалов по контролю
показателей бюджетной отчетности. Исправлены выявленные ошибки. Выпуск
очередной версии комплекта отчетности запланирован на 12.01.2012

----------

AlexU (10.01.2012), Button (09.01.2012), Ig- (09.01.2012)

----------


## bessy

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.30.8  -
* БУХ2.0.30.8.exe*

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.44.1 
*ЗиУП2.5.44.1.exe*

----------

ingushechka (09.01.2012), liypsp (09.01.2012), serjonic (11.01.2012), БУХ (09.01.2012)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5  версия 2.5.44.1  (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

---------- Post added at 10:06 ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 ----------

*Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.13.4 от 30.12.2011*
Архив содержит файлы: staterep.xml - обновленный комплект отчетности версии  2.0.13.4. В формах отчетности реализована возможность выбора произвольного  периода дат, за которые будет заполняться отчет. Форма 0503125 Межбюджетные  расчеты. Реализована возможность заполнения наименования контрагента. В  комплект отчетности включен набор контрольных соотношений, подготовленный  методическим отделом фирмы "1С" на основании имеющихся материалов по контролю  показателей бюджетной отчетности. Исправлены выявленные ошибки. Выпуск  очередной версии комплекта отчетности запланирован на 12.01.2012

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

EvgeniyVL (09.01.2012), Jur100 (25.01.2012), tanya.vladis (10.01.2012), пуп (12.01.2012)

----------


## Oleg20

*vitamina*,
Добрый день!
А нет ли близко обновления для БГУ 1.0.7.2? Здесь не нашел. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

Обновление для БГУ 7.2 следующее релиз *БГУ 1.0.8.2 от 21.12.11* здесь

*1С Предприятие 8.2  Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, релиз 2.5.44.1 от 30.12.2011* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало

----------

wanlim (15.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 
 Бухгалтерия Предприятия. Релиз 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011*  
 Установка (CF+CFU+DT)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unifiles*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. 
 Конфигурация Управление производственным предприятием
 Версия 1.3.20.1 от 19.12.2011

Обновление

Скачать с Turbobit <><> Скачать с Letitbit

 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
 Бухгалтерия предприятия
 2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011

Обновление ПРОФ 

Скачать с Turbobit <><> Скачать с Letitbit


Обновление Базовая

Скачать с Turbobit <><> Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Ajuice (24.01.2012), alst1 (09.01.2012), asniv (10.01.2012), asp66 (10.01.2012), bismillyah (10.01.2012), borisusman (10.01.2012), dargh (11.01.2012), drummerex3 (10.01.2012), Leonidas (10.01.2012), Marischka (12.01.2012), Primus_vlg (20.01.2012), russib (19.05.2012), Sally (11.01.2012), Syberia (11.01.2012), tipak (09.01.2012), tvmaksim (10.01.2012), Uka2010 (10.01.2012), Valeras (10.01.2012), vievd (10.01.2012), voc (10.01.2012), Павел_К (10.01.2012)

----------


## Tom11

*1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0  2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 установка 325 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------    Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ред. 2.0  2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 обновление 18 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------     Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП" ред. 2.0   2.0.30.8 от 20.12.2011 обновление 18 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------     Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.44.1 от 30.12.2011 установка 90 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------       Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.44.1 от 30.12.2011 обновление 2.44 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------         Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Управление производственным предприятием" ред. 1.3   1.3.21.1 от 30.12.2011 установка 351 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------         Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Управление производственным предприятием"  ред. 1.3   1.3.21.1 от 30.12.2011 обновление 12 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla -------         Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Комплексная автоматизация"  ред. 1.1  1.1.17.1 от 30.12.2011 установка 347 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------          Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Комплексная автоматизация"  ред. 1.1  1.1.17.1 от 30.12.2011 обновление 23 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------          Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011 установка 153 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------         Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011 обновление 11 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------           Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Розница" 2.0.3.14 от 26.12.2011 установка 138 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------           Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Розница" 2.0.3.14 от 26.12.2011 обновление 1,26 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla -------           Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Деньги" 1.0.23.1 от 29.12.2011 установка 95 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------             Скачать с turbobit 

1С 8.2 "Деньги" 1.0.23.1 от 29.12.2011 обновление 8 Мб.

Скачать c Getzilla-------             Скачать с turbobit*

----------

alexmoll (24.01.2012), alex_vag (12.01.2012), arturzinio (09.07.2012), Bladenv (15.01.2012), bulaevd (12.01.2012), Chenn (12.01.2012), dek (12.01.2012), es-natali (14.01.2012), f011kpm (12.01.2012), FiNaDa (16.01.2012), gaga515 (11.01.2012), GSergeevich (12.01.2012), M@LiNk@ (12.01.2012), miriel (12.01.2012), plazma50 (20.01.2012), prophet_roshak (30.03.2012), Retep (12.01.2012), ronval (12.01.2012), rUffi (19.04.2012), shadovan (17.01.2012), tmolot (12.01.2012), toliktigr (13.01.2012), valanord (26.03.2012), wanlim (14.01.2012), Y80ths (14.01.2012)

----------


## stalker17

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.23
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.42
DepositFiles

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.21
DepositFiles


1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.39
DepositFiles

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.29
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.44
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.43
DepositFiles


1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.27
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.37
DepositFiles

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.25
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.41
DepositFiles


1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.30
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.36
DepositFiles

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.22
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.26
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.40
DepositFiles

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.28
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.36

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.24
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.38
DepositFiles

----------

andrey_z (12.01.2012), Andyman (12.01.2012), Andy_plast (21.01.2012), delete009 (12.01.2012), Eczecutor (12.01.2012), Fes (17.01.2012), fil_and (12.01.2012), Kep50 (12.01.2012), MWalker (22.01.2012), Nati999 (24.01.2012), ORIX (12.01.2012), rUffi (19.04.2012), serjonic (12.01.2012), smisnek (16.01.2012), Vesta (15.01.2012), Vovchik-ru (20.01.2012)

----------


## avddev

Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая) 2.0.31.7 от 12.01.2012 г.
*http://depositfiles.com/files/lus3y405h*

----------

asniv (12.01.2012), Fru (12.01.2012), Nikita747 (14.01.2012), pochemuchka (12.01.2012), vitamina (24.01.2012), ZhuZhu (19.01.2012)

----------


## BusTan

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 2.0.31.7 (CF+CFU+DT)*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.44.1 (CF+CFU+DT)*
СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alucard (12.01.2012), bismillyah (25.01.2012), ksa-graf (12.01.2012), k_v (15.01.2012), Netty (21.01.2012), pochemuchka (12.01.2012), ЛучикРа (16.01.2012)

----------


## Pek

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.31.7 от 12.01.2012 (обновление)
ПРОФ - http://turbo.to/7emwpthh7lxh.html

----------

amozhev (12.01.2012), Garipov (12.01.2012), IIIaiTaH (15.01.2012), kaizZer (12.01.2012), pochemuchka (12.01.2012), trunk777 (12.01.2012), wit2007 (12.01.2012), Кошка Мурка (12.01.2012)

----------


## Gavdis

*БП 2.0.31.7 от 12.01.12 (обновление)*
magnet_upd

----------

avddev (12.01.2012), lesss (13.01.2012), MWalker (23.01.2012), pochemuchka (12.01.2012), БУХ (17.01.2012)

----------


## vvv59

* Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.14.4 от 11.01.2012* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

----------

nadyulya (14.01.2012), proir (13.01.2012), VIRRus (14.01.2012), пуп (12.01.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7 (обновление) от  12.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.31.7 (обновление) от 12.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

1cUser2 (29.01.2012), alex_vag (13.01.2012), and371 (20.01.2012), ben.tim (16.01.2012), brvender (13.01.2012), constz (14.01.2012), crazy_doza (14.01.2012), Dana (15.01.2012), dargh (16.01.2012), Den83 (14.01.2012), DmitriyDrozdov (14.01.2012), dobriy0825 (13.01.2012), embler (16.01.2012), es-natali (14.01.2012), escada116 (13.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (12.01.2012), FilimonovOE (17.01.2012), Gosh (13.01.2012), guildestern (12.01.2012), HellraiseR (16.01.2012), Informer (13.01.2012), Irina78 (13.01.2012), ka-zak (13.01.2012), kds221281 (16.01.2012), konstz43 (14.01.2012), makres (13.01.2012), mariye (13.01.2012), Maxim00 (24.01.2012), Mikola_gnu (27.01.2012), nadyulya (14.01.2012), NataZ (13.01.2012), Nikita747 (14.01.2012), olagree (14.01.2012), olstrill (14.01.2012), olsy (17.01.2012), Primus_vlg (20.01.2012), rinker (13.01.2012), rus138 (16.01.2012), salika (16.01.2012), SirotinAI (13.01.2012), slezinka2508 (13.01.2012), Solna (13.01.2012), staskam (13.01.2012), Syberia (17.01.2012), Uka2010 (29.01.2012), v.v.i (12.01.2012), vievd (18.01.2012), volikon (17.01.2012), wanlim (14.01.2012), yaguarrr (13.01.2012), yursio (15.01.2012), ZhuZhu (19.01.2012), АлексейГ1979 (24.01.2012), бабка (14.01.2012), Игорь 555 (13.01.2012), Мария79 (16.01.2012), Мурати (17.01.2012), Наталикю (12.01.2012), наталья55 (13.01.2012), Петров Петр (14.01.2012), Полимер-строй (26.01.2012), ТанюшаЯ (12.03.2012), Тиваев (16.01.2012), Эльбрус (15.01.2012)

----------


## Gavdis

*БП 2.0.31.7 от 12.01.12 (полный комплект поставщика)*
magnet

----------

A5401160 (12.01.2012), dmitry37 (13.01.2012), lav1960 (12.01.2012), lesss (13.01.2012), NikAntonina (14.01.2012), Obs (17.01.2012), ronval (13.01.2012), Snoosmoomrik (14.01.2012), stix2000 (12.01.2012), timkoly (12.01.2012), voodoovaal (17.01.2012), Xpyst (12.01.2012), БУХ (17.01.2012), Полимер-строй (26.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7 (установка) от 12.01.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7 (обновление) от 12.01.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.31.7 (обновление) от 12.01.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

7778889999 (13.01.2012), alex_vag (13.01.2012), andsidor (13.01.2012), Claus32 (23.01.2012), dargh (16.01.2012), dimvik (16.01.2012), irishkang11 (16.01.2012), kds221281 (16.01.2012), Klissa (14.01.2012), linge (13.01.2012), micnet (15.01.2012), miriel (14.01.2012), misterfix (28.03.2012), msZorro (13.01.2012), Natfim (14.01.2012), shurus (13.01.2012), vus438 (17.01.2012), БУХ (17.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7  от 12.01.2012*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика)-> скачать | зеркало

Дистрибутив обновления для ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало

Дистрибутив обновления для Базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
_Дистрибутив обновления для Базовой перезалит из-за кривой заливки_

Дистрибутив обновления для КОРП -> скачать | зеркало

*Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.14.4 от 11.01.2012*

скачать | зеркало

----------

aka-buryl (17.01.2012), and371 (19.01.2012), Button (14.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (13.01.2012), Gurna (17.01.2012), las (13.01.2012), m@rt (13.01.2012), micnet (15.01.2012), Mike2510 (19.01.2012), mnenado (17.01.2012), RCSV (25.09.2012), rinker (13.01.2012), RomanLgovsky (23.01.2012), sleeping07 (13.01.2012), slezinka2508 (13.01.2012), staskam (15.01.2012), tanya.vladis (13.01.2012), tdn62 (13.01.2012), БУХ (17.01.2012), новичок-sv (28.07.2012), посторонним в (19.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7 от 12.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с Базовой на ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало

----------

and371 (20.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.31.7 ОТ 12.01.2012*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.31.7  ОТ 12.01.2012*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

Маша Доошенко (16.01.2012)

----------


## stalker17

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
*Версия 2.0.31
*DepositFiles

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.19
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.22
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.23
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.24
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.25
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.26
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.27
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.28
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.29
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.30
DepositFiles
Getzilla

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0.
Версия 2.0.31*
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.36
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.37
DepositFiles

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.38
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.39
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.40
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.41
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.42
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.43
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.44
DepositFiles

----------

Ka-Nadi (27.01.2012), miriel (14.01.2012), Mitrych-308 (02.02.2012), NastyMN (25.01.2012), Nikita747 (14.01.2012), pangus (21.01.2012), pav2587 (15.01.2012), Retep (16.01.2012), S.Elena (14.01.2012), Vesta (24.01.2012), zubishe (22.01.2012)

----------


## sd001034

*Обработка обмена УТ10.3-Бух2.0*
С правилами от 22.12.2011.
Тестировалась  в УТ 10.3.14.5 и БП 2.0.31.7

Рис: 1.jpg

Ссылка.

----------

Badman123 (20.01.2012), kaizZer (15.01.2012), NikAntonina (18.01.2012), Primus_vlg (20.01.2012), sparklemal (16.01.2012), valanord (26.03.2012), WHITE26 (16.01.2012), Сергей Макаров (16.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> Помогите найти
> Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.29.хх  и
> Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, версия 2.0.29.хх
> так как с 2.0.28.3 на версию 2.0.30.8 от 30.12.2011 не обновляется через конфигуратор


_ Обновления на БАУ 2.0.29.10 от 02.12.2011:_

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.29.10* -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, версия 2.0.29.10* -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения базовая, версия 2.0.29.10* -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.29.10 (для перехода с базовой)* -> скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, версия 2.0.29.10 (для перехода с ПРОФ а КОРП)* -> скачать | зеркало

----------

Alexeym1980 (23.01.2012), irkst (16.01.2012)

----------


## nataly290361

*Релизы(установка) для 1С 8.2 с январского диска 1С ИТС Партнерский:*
Бухгалтерия предприятия версии 2.0.30.8 и 1.6.31.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/yrz7vis5y
Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая версии 2.0.30.8 и 1.6.31.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/sh6zc39xg
Комплексная конфигурация версии 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.16.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mf1h0vdpr
Управление производственным предприятием версии 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.20.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/et5dctqka
Зарплата версия 2.5.43.3
http://depositfiles.com/files/1nit50y4d
Зарплата базовая версия 2.5.43.3
http://depositfiles.com/files/buu0taspv
Розница версии 1.0.15.6 и 2.0.3.9
http://depositfiles.com/files/42n621g4k
Розница базовая версия 1.0.15.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/v2ef4uo7k
Торговля версии 10.3.14.5 и 11.0.7.13
http://depositfiles.com/files/q6aaenytn
Торговля базовая версия 10.3.14.5
http://depositfiles.com/files/lw6ikvd3r

----------

AntonGwozd (16.01.2012), Barin (16.01.2012), Chelyabynsk (17.01.2012), Docent (16.01.2012), FireWall (17.01.2012), Gosh (24.01.2012), GrishinAV81 (17.01.2012), Ka-Nadi (17.01.2012), kozin (05.02.2012), metal37 (16.01.2012), Mr. Vet (31.01.2012), newmax74 (17.01.2012), pirat-123 (08.03.2012), pluton_001 (16.01.2012), Primus_vlg (20.01.2012), Rusanov1972 (16.01.2012), sibbear (17.01.2012), Sstrekoza (07.02.2012), svetlana_s (16.01.2012), Консультант (17.01.2012)

----------


## vvv59

> Выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.


Roznica_8_Magazin_byitovoy_tehniki_i_sredstv_svyaz  i_1.0.16.1_setup_15082011.rarl

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление строительной организацией", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.20.2 от 11.01.2012 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.10.2 от 11.01.2012 г.  (полная установка)* 
Состав:  Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3  версия 10.3.14, конфигурация "1С:CRM ПРОФ", редакция 1.3  версия 1.4.3,  Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.10 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

----------

artion999 (29.01.2012), magicquick (27.01.2012)

----------


## ankr

*Razy*



> Бухгалтерию КОРП 3.0



Скачать

----------

Razy (17.01.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия 11.0.7.13*  - УТ 11.0.7.13.exe
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14.540.

*Счет-фактура (2012)* - trade_20113012.rar

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.31.7*  - бух 2.0.31.7.exe

----------


## bolgag2006

Помогите плиз.. у меня стоит платформа 8.1 версия 2.0.21.2, как мне можно безболезненно перейти на платформу 8.2?

----------


## vitamina

Пожалуй стоит обновить на последнюю под 8.1 версию 2.0.22.2 (перед обновлением сделать на всякий случай копию своей конфигурации). Ну а затем запустить свою Бухгалтерию в конфигураторе 1с8.2 (база переконвертируется под 8.2) и обновлять на 2.0.23.9 и далее...

----------

bolgag2006 (18.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Дистрибутивы установок конфигураций 1С Предприятия 8.2 с диска ИТС январь 2012:*

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.30.8 -> скачать | зеркало 
Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.30.8 -> скачать | зеркало 

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.29.10 -> скачать | зеркало 
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Базовая 2.0.29.10 -> скачать | зеркало 
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.29.10 -> скачать | зеркало 

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.30.8 -> скачать | зеркало 

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.22.2 -> скачать | зеркало

Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" версия 1.7.2.2 -> скачать | зеркало
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" (базовая) версия 1.7.2.2 -> скачать | зеркало
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ" Версия 1.2.1.5 -> скачать | зеркало

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.43.3 -> скачать | зеркало 
Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая 2.5.43.3 -> скачать | зеркало 
Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.43.3 -> скачать | зеркало 

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.33.3 -> скачать | зеркало

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  1.0.7.2 -> скачать | зеркало 
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения Базовая 1.0.7.2 -> скачать | зеркало 

Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.16.1 -> скачать | зеркало

Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.20.1 -> скачать | зеркало 

Управление торговлей 11.0.7.13 -> скачать | зеркало
Управление торговлей 10.3.14.5 -> скачать | зеркало
Управление торговлей (базовая) 10.3.14.5 -> скачать | зеркало

Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.9 -> скачать | зеркало
Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 1.0" версия 1.0.15.6 -> скачать | зеркало
Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 1.0" версия 1.0.15.6 (базовая) -> скачать | зеркало

Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" Версия 3.0.31.1 -> скачать | зеркало

"1С:Воинская часть 8", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.6.1 -> скачать | зеркало

"Свод отчетов ПРОФ",  Версия 3.4.5.3 (обновление) -> скачать | зеркало 
Документооборот ПРОФ, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 -> скачать | зеркало
Документооборот КОРП, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 -> скачать | зеркало

----------

AcidBurn (30.01.2012), Ajuice (24.01.2012), alex_vag (21.01.2012), at1001 (27.01.2012), domestic (24.01.2012), Irena_Vl (18.01.2012), MWalker (22.01.2012), NikAntonina (25.01.2012), plazma50 (20.01.2012), Primus_vlg (20.01.2012), ronval (20.01.2012), SirotinAI (23.01.2012), valanord (16.04.2012), Vesta (18.01.2012), Vitiy (25.07.2012), WWS_ (26.03.2012), Наталикю (26.01.2012), Олег_ (06.02.2012), Тиваев (18.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

Бухгалтерия предприятия
Конфигурация полная
*редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.31.1*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия предприятия
Конфигурация полная
*Версия 2.0.30.8*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения
Конфигурация полная
*Версия 2.0.29.10*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения (Базовая)
Конфигурация полная
*Версия 2.0.29.10*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП
Конфигурация полная
*Версия 2.0.29.10*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия предприятия (Базовая версия)
Конфигурация полная
*редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.31.1*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия предприятия (Базовая версия)
Конфигурация полная
*редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.30.8*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия предприятия (КОРП)
Конфигурация полная
*Версия 2.0.30.8*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП
*Ознакомительная версия
Версия 3.0.1.13*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Gnomoed (23.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.12.5 от 16.01.11*

скачать | зеркало

----------

xobbot (18.01.2012)

----------


## san8105

*Типовые cf-ники*
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ релиз 2.0.31.7*

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая релиз 2.0.31.7*

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП релиз 2.0.31.7*

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

----------

asteriks (28.01.2012), Cat2882 (23.01.2012), Helenaiv (18.01.2012), Primus_vlg (20.01.2012), riand (24.01.2012), rus_bl (18.01.2012), Sally (18.01.2012), sergitx (18.01.2012), toliktigr (24.01.2012), Velikiy (20.01.2012), voodoovaal (19.01.2012), Василий1977 (23.01.2012)

----------


## bonifazi

Обновление конфигурации *Бухгалтерия строительной организации 2.0*  2.0.29.1 --> depositfiles

----------


## SimBeOz

Обновление конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7 -->
letitbit
turbobit
depositfiles

----------


## bessy

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.45.1* 

ЗиУП2.5.45.1.exe

----------

SirotinAI (18.01.2012), Тиваев (18.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения  1.0.35.1 от 18.01.2012* (дистрибутив обновления)

скачать | зеркало

*Бухгалтерия строительной организации,  2.0.30.2 от 18.01.2012 (дистрибутив обновления)*

скачать | зеркало

----------

blacktiger69 (18.01.2012), helld (18.01.2012), iva1957 (18.01.2012), vitaclav (11.03.2012), Ирина_К (18.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.45.1 от 18.01.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая" 2.5.45.1 от 18.01.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Primus_vlg (20.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.35.1 от 18.01.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

EvgeniyVL (18.01.2012), Garipov (19.01.2012), ship190367 (20.01.2012), sleeping07 (19.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Ткните, плиз ,носом где можно скачать платформу 8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятие... И еще: можно ли перейти с Бухгалтерии перейти в версию проф?


Переходи, нет никаких проблем в этом

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7 (установка) от 12.01.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7 (обновление) от 12.01.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.31.7 (обновление) от 12.01.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

060285 (19.01.2012), AlenaS (25.01.2012), Andyman (22.01.2012), asp66 (23.01.2012), bolgag2006 (09.02.2012), CemLena (23.01.2012), crazy_doza (22.01.2012), dennyboy2k (26.01.2012), expertBB (17.04.2012), fil_and (20.01.2012), Fingerrr (19.01.2012), GaneKaletova (18.01.2012), Helenaiv (19.01.2012), Nocsland (24.01.2012), postmin (23.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), simanenko (27.01.2012), tanaR (23.01.2012), Uriah38 (22.01.2012), АлександраВ (20.01.2012), Юльченок (18.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*bolgag2006*, видимо, просил вот это:

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7  от 12.01.2012*
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с Базовой на ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало[COLOR="Silver"]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1с8.2  Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.45.1 от 18.01.2012*

Установка (полный комплект) П Р О Ф -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления П Р О Ф -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

----------

bolgag2006 (09.02.2012), Chenn (19.01.2012), clod934 (18.01.2012), dennyboy2k (26.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (18.01.2012), Helenaiv (19.01.2012), Mar Go (21.01.2012), mayka (19.09.2012), miriel (19.01.2012), nadyulya (19.01.2012), NikAntonina (19.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), ship190367 (20.01.2012), Syberia (25.01.2012), valanord (16.04.2012), zba (19.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.45.1 от 18.01.12* 
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Подрядчик строительства 2.0.30.2 от 18.01.2012* 
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Бухгалтерия строительной организации 2.0.30.2 от 18.01.2012* 
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

and371 (25.03.2012), fil_and (20.01.2012), rlg (19.01.2012), svetik_svetiko (19.01.2012)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Конфигурации с Партнерского диска 1С ИТС за Январь 2012 года
(обновления и полные )*

1. Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.30.8
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

2. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.29.10
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

3. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия базовая 2.0.29.10
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

4. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия КОРП 2.0.29.10
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

5. Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.30.8
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

6. Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.30.8 и 3.0.1.13
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

7. Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.16.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

8. Управляющий 1.7.2.2
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

9. Управляющий базовая 1.7.1.5 и 1.7.2.2
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

10. Управляющий ПРОФ 1.1.3.4 и 1.2.1.5
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

11. Консолидация 1.2.9.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

12. Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1 и 2.0.5.4
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

13. Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

14. Корпоративный университет, версия 2.0.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

15. Документооборот 1.1.4.1
скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

16. Документооборот КОРП 1.1.4.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

17. Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1. и 1.3.20.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

18. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.43.3
Скачать, Зеркало , Зеркало

19. Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая 2.5.43.3
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

20. Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.43.3
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

21. Платежные документы 1.0.5.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

22. Расширение для карманных компьютеров 8.2.6.14
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

23. Розница 1.0.15.6 и 2.0.3.9
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

24. Розница базовая 1.0.15.6
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

25. Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.2.5
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

26. Налогоплательщик 3.0.31.1
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

27. Управление торговлей 10.3.14.5 и 11.0.7.13
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

18. Управление торговлей базовая 10.3.14.5
Скачать, Зеркало, Зеркало

19. Набор конфигураций для бюджерных и государственных предприятий
Скачать, Зеркало, 

20. КЛАДР Январь 2012 года
Скачать,

----------

Angelcoz (24.01.2012), at1001 (05.02.2012), Badman123 (20.01.2012), bismillyah (25.01.2012), DenPatrik (23.01.2012), Dima Porsche (29.01.2012), elmonstro (27.01.2012), fil_and (20.01.2012), jazz8007 (24.01.2012), konyavka (25.01.2012), lsd_777 (22.01.2012), magicquick (27.01.2012), Mr. Vet (27.01.2012), Natalya1214 (22.01.2012), o-bol (29.01.2012), plhome (20.01.2012), rekido (23.01.2012), simanenko (27.01.2012), smittwesson (27.01.2012), Unclesam (24.01.2012), Vlad12 (26.01.2012), vvsn (21.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Дервишь*, в личке!!!


*Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.45.1 от 18.01.2012* (ПРОФ, Базовая)

Установка (полный комплект) П Р О Ф -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления П Р О Ф -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления К О Р П -> скачать | зеркало

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения  1.0.35.1 от 18.01.2012* 

Установка (полный комплект поставщика)-> скачать | зеркало
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" Версия 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало

----------

AlenaS (07.02.2012), AlexU (24.01.2012), andsidor (20.01.2012), Button (20.01.2012), constz (24.01.2012), lesha00000 (19.01.2012), rlg (19.01.2012), rUffi (19.04.2012), ruslul (26.01.2012), sibski (20.01.2012), squirrel.80 (21.01.2012), swoi (21.01.2012), vvmond (20.01.2012), wit2007 (20.01.2012), yankr (22.01.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012), Серей (23.01.2012), УтштМЫ (27.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.45.2 от 19.01.2012* 

Установка (полный комплект) П Р О Ф-> скачать | зеркало

Обновлениe П Р О Ф -> скачать | зеркало

Обновлениe Базовая -> скачать | зеркало

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" Версия 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало[/QUOTE]

----------

andsidor (20.01.2012), Ant10 (20.01.2012), at1001 (27.01.2012), AVS300 (19.01.2012), Bladenv (05.02.2012), Chenn (20.01.2012), clod934 (19.01.2012), delele (26.01.2012), DenPatrik (23.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (20.01.2012), guildestern (20.01.2012), iva1957 (20.01.2012), kuhum (19.01.2012), lilimarlein (19.03.2012), Lubkin (20.01.2012), NikAntonina (20.01.2012), OLGAO (20.01.2012), plhome (20.01.2012), Primus_vlg (20.01.2012), rekido (23.01.2012), ship190367 (20.01.2012), wit2007 (20.01.2012), xobbot (21.01.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012), ЛучикРа (21.01.2012)

----------


## bessy

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.45.2* 


ЗиУП2.45.2.exe

----------

crazy_doza (22.01.2012), mafanaseva (01.02.2012), tmarina (05.04.2012)

----------


## Badman123

Ребят выложите пожалуйста внешнюю печатную форму счета-фактуры для "Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 ", судя по описанию ИТС должна быть на нем

19.01.2012 На страницах поддержки пользователей конфигурации 
"Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0" 
"Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 " 
опубликована Внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры (Приложение № 1 к постановлению 
Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 г. № 1137).

----------


## Spiraltist

*Badman123* т.к. закон не вступил всилу и даже не опубликован пока не имеет смыла

----------


## remus1986

ребята, а есть регламентированная отчётность для 1с бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8?
именно бюджетного, а не государственного учреждения
есть ли она вообще как таковая?

буду премного благодарен

----------


## Ant10

> *Badman123* т.к. закон не вступил всилу и даже не опубликован пока не имеет смыла


Актуально)), через 7 дней - после опубликования)), т.е. - с 24.01 - новые сч.ф(!)

----------


## Ant10

> *Badman123* т.к. закон не вступил всилу и даже не опубликован пока не имеет смыла


Актуально)), через 7 дней - после опубликования)), т.е. - с 24.01 - новые сч.ф(!)

----------


## taurus2790

Выложите обновления Управление небольшой фирмой, С версии 1.3.1.4 и до актуальной. То ли я слепой, то ли их нет. При много благодарен

----------


## Spiraltist

*Ant10* публикация должна быть на официальном сайте а там где сейчас выложено это не официальные сайты, примерная дата публикации постановления 23.01.12

---------- Post added at 15:50 ---------- Previous post was at 15:45 ----------

*Ant10* публикация должна быть на официальном сайте а там где сейчас выложено это не официальные сайты, примерная дата публикации постановления 23.01.12

вот что говорит Консультант+



> Источник публикации
>    Документ опубликован не был
> 
> Примечание к документу
>    Вступает в силу по истечении 7 дней после дня официального опубликования.
> 
> Название документа
>    Постановление Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 N 1137
>    "О формах и правилах заполнения (ведения) документов, применяемых при расчетах по налогу на добавленную стоимость"

----------

Ant10 (20.01.2012)

----------


## san8105

*Типовые cf-ники*

*Зарплата и управление персоналом, релиз  2.5.45.2.* 

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

*Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая, релиз  2.5.45.2.* 

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

---------- Post added at 17:55 ---------- Previous post was at 17:41 ----------

*КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы 3 Версия 3.0.49.1. от 20.01.12
*
_Обновление_

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

_Установочный дистрибутив_

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

*
КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы 3 Базовый Версия 3.0.49.1. от 20.01.12*

_Обновление_

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

_Установочный дистрибутив_

Ссылка1 / Ссылка2

----------

Ajuice (29.01.2012), dargh (23.01.2012), glavbuh (21.01.2012), kuper2003 (31.01.2012), std777 (22.01.2012), Петров Петр (21.01.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.22.1 (обновление) от 20.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

andrey1ck (22.01.2012), avddev (20.01.2012), domestic (23.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (21.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Внешняя печатная  форма  счета-фактуры  (Приложение № 1 к постановлению Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 г. № 1137)* (*для Бухгалтерии, Управление торговлей (10 и 11), УПП и Комплексной*) -> http://webfile.ru/5778814



> Официальное издание «Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации» опубликовало в № 3 от 16.01.2012 г. Постановление Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 № 1137 «О формах и правилах заполнения (ведения) документов, применяемых при расчетах по налогу на добавленную стоимость»......
> ...в соответствии с Указом Президента РФ от 23.05.1996 № 763 оно вступает в силу по истечении семи дней после дня их первого официального опубликования.
> 
> В настоящее время официальными источниками опубликования являются «Российская газета», «Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации» и интернет-портал www.pravo.gov.ru.


. Значить, с 24.01.2012 и вступит в силу, получается...


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.22.1 от 20.01.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало2

----------

Ant10 (21.01.2012), Badman123 (23.01.2012), HellraiseR (23.01.2012), In_Flight (24.01.2012), John_1980 (24.01.2012), rekido (23.01.2012)

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.221 от 20.01.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**oron**….**deposit**

---------- Post added at 09:08 ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 ----------

* 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.30.9 от 19.01.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**oron**

----------

Serenada31 (25.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, релиз 2.5.45.2 от 20.12.2012* :

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало| зеркало2

_файлы конфигурации ЗУП КОРП 2.5.45.2_

файл 1Cv8.cf  -> скачать | зеркало| зеркало2 

файл 1Cv8.cfu -> скачать | зеркало| зеркало2 

файл 1Cv8.dt  -> скачать | зеркало| зеркало2

----------

mumin (24.01.2012), progreser (25.01.2012)

----------


## black shark

1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия строительной организации конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.30.2 от 18.01.2012 (обновление)

**depositfiles.com**

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия строительной организации конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.30.2 от 18.01.2012 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**oron**

----------


## vitamina

1с8.2 Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.24.10 от 22.06.2011 здесь или тут

----------

Ajuice (24.01.2012)

----------


## stalker17

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.45
DepositFiles
Getzilla

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.45
DepositFiles
Getzilla

----------

miriel (23.01.2012), Nogg1n (23.01.2012), shiwa (23.01.2012), sk_acc (25.01.2012), Василий1977 (23.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> можно выложить Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0


Тема *1С Сельхоз предприятие* здесь

----------


## Demon1978

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5. Базовая версия.
Версия 2.5.45.3. (обновление)
DepositFiles

1С:Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами, редакция 2.0 
Версия 2.0.30.2 (обновление)
DepositFiles

----------

Alexsiy2 (28.01.2012), AVS300 (23.01.2012), boralex69 (30.01.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.45.3  (обновление) от  23.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.45.3  (обновление) от  30.12.2011*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

AJIeksey (26.01.2012), AlenaS (27.01.2012), andsidor (23.01.2012), crazy_doza (25.01.2012), Diego1964 (23.01.2012), kaa1976 (23.01.2012), kds221281 (05.02.2012), linge (23.01.2012), Primus_vlg (25.01.2012), progreser (25.01.2012), salika (25.01.2012), SirotinAI (23.01.2012), svetik_svetiko (25.01.2012), tatimtv (23.01.2012), valanord (16.04.2012), vladbts (26.01.2012), Vladimir72 (06.02.2012), yaguarrr (26.01.2012), Yaryi (23.01.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.45.3  от 23.01.2012*

*ЗиУП 2.5.45.3.exe*

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой для ЗиУП*

*переход с базовой.exe*

----------

valanord (16.04.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.45.3  обновление от 23.01. 2012*
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

es-natali (25.01.2012), vladimir22 (02.02.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.17 (обновление) от 23.01.2012*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Розница", редакция 2.0, предназначена для использования с технологической платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2", начиная с версии 8.2.14.540.

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.45.3 (обновление) от  23.01.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.45.3 (обновление) от  30.12.2011*

*Скачать с Turbobit*
*Скачать с Depositfiles*
*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

elenka172 (26.01.2012), valanord (16.04.2012), wit2007 (23.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1c8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.45.3 от 23.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления  ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления  Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления перехода с Базовой на ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления  КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1c8.2 Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения Версия 1.0.35.2 от 23.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления   -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1c8.2 Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.18.1 от 23.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления   -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1c8.2 Розница, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.3.17 от 23.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления   -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Ajuice (24.01.2012), AKC (08.02.2012), AlexBig (23.01.2012), AlexU (24.01.2012), alex_phantom (23.01.2012), alya (26.01.2012), asp66 (23.01.2012), at1001 (27.01.2012), avddev (23.01.2012), CBLoner (26.01.2012), dargh (23.01.2012), dreams (29.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (23.01.2012), iv-nik (02.02.2012), iva1957 (23.01.2012), John_1980 (23.01.2012), Kseniya (01.02.2012), Nataly@ (23.01.2012), NikAntonina (23.01.2012), olegt7 (24.01.2012), sleeping07 (24.01.2012), sveto4ek_u2 (27.01.2012), tanaR (06.02.2012), toliktigr (07.02.2012), valanord (16.04.2012), visser (24.01.2012), vitus_sa (25.01.2012), vladbts (24.01.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012), Наталикю (24.01.2012), УтштМЫ (27.01.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Конфигурация Розница, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.3.17 от 23.01.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*Конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.18.1 от 23.01.2012 (обновление)*


*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

Irina78 (24.01.2012)

----------


## vvv59

* Внешняя печатная форма счета-фактуры и корректировочного счета-фактуры (Постановление Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 г. № 1137) для релизов 2.0.30 и 2.0.31 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**

----------

Chenn (07.02.2012), escada116 (24.01.2012), i_pich (01.02.2012), o-bol (30.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), Алекс-W (07.02.2012)

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма счета-фактуры 2012 г. для 1С:Бухгалтерия, УПП, УТ, КА*

скачать

----------

bags-its (25.01.2012), bismillyah (25.01.2012), dennyboy2k (26.01.2012), ildar54 (29.01.2012), John_1980 (24.01.2012), l@mer (24.01.2012), Leosco (25.01.2012), Nikita747 (28.01.2012), ondorsal (27.01.2012), Primus_vlg (24.01.2012), soleille (27.01.2012), terra1973 (29.01.2012), xobbot (27.01.2012), Петров Петр (04.02.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление IT-отделом" 2.0.12.5 (dt)* - перезалито

*TurboBit * UniBytes*

----------

asteriks (27.01.2012), at1001 (04.02.2012), MrLloyd (18.07.2012)

----------


## kws

*Изменения и дополнения к текущим релизам: Внешняя форма счета-фактуры  и корректировочной сч.ф. 2012 г  для 1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, Управление небольшой фирмой, Управление торговлей 8.0, редакция 10.3, Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0, Розница, редакция 1.0, Платежные документы 8*

скачать l зеркало

---------- Post added at 12:44 ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 ----------

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от 24.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

bismillyah (25.01.2012), cugKJHsW8V (26.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (24.01.2012), Gosh (24.01.2012), kiss101_81 (30.01.2012), knyaz-oleg (24.01.2012), lsd_777 (25.01.2012), Mr. Vet (30.01.2012), rosna (24.01.2012), Zorba (25.01.2012), УтштМЫ (27.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 
 Бухгалтерия Предприятия. Релиз 2.0.31.7*  
 Установка (CF+CFU+DT)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



Обновление отдельно Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.31.7 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

AlexYura (27.01.2012), poslivsena (24.01.2012), Pterix (09.02.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), simanenko (27.01.2012), tinkerbell (26.01.2012)

----------


## john916

*Бухгалтерия предприятия*, редакция 2.0. *Версия 2.0.32.4* 
*Скачать* | *Зеркало*

----------

AlexYura (27.01.2012), Bladenv (05.02.2012), embler (26.01.2012), es-natali (25.01.2012), escada116 (26.01.2012), etp (26.01.2012), EvgeniyVL (24.01.2012), f.r.jonatan (24.01.2012), Garipov (25.01.2012), gaйka (04.08.2012), ildar54 (29.01.2012), LeoReLL (27.01.2012), ltar (25.01.2012), micnet (27.01.2012), panterusik (26.01.2012), poslivsena (24.01.2012), vovka135 (25.01.2012), ZhuZhu (27.01.2012), Алекс-W (07.02.2012), Сергей С. (30.01.2012)

----------


## Pek

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0" 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от 24.01.2012
http://asfile.com/file/goJL5

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от  24.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от 24.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

1cUser2 (29.01.2012), A. S. (26.03.2012), AlenaS (25.01.2012), ben.tim (25.01.2012), Dana (26.01.2012), dani8383 (25.01.2012), f.r.jonatan (24.01.2012), Fru (25.01.2012), guildestern (25.01.2012), host22 (31.01.2012), irishkang11 (25.01.2012), jazz8007 (24.01.2012), ka1201 (26.01.2012), kds221281 (24.01.2012), konstz43 (25.01.2012), kraftinfo2009 (27.01.2012), l@mer (25.01.2012), lav1960 (24.01.2012), LeoReLL (27.01.2012), Nataly@ (24.01.2012), NataZ (26.01.2012), Nocsland (24.01.2012), Olya-lya (24.01.2012), Primus_vlg (25.01.2012), renter (25.01.2012), rus138 (25.01.2012), salika (25.01.2012), Sashkosleep (25.01.2012), sk_acc (25.01.2012), Solna (13.03.2012), TigerMouse (11.04.2012), vetalgve (24.01.2012), yaguarrr (26.01.2012), ZhuZhu (27.01.2012), _SERG_ (24.01.2012), Игорь 555 (25.01.2012), Наталикю (24.01.2012), Эльбрус (26.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1с82: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.32.4  от 24.01.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив перехода с Базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Новое в версии*
*Скрытый текст*
Добавлен сервис интернет-поддержки
Информацию по сопровождению конфигурации можно получить, не выходя из программы: сроки окончания договора 1С:ИТС, мониторинг новых версий программы, форм регламентированной отчетности, последние новости по сопровождению конфигурации и т.д.
Реализованы новые формы счета-фактуры, корректировочного счета-фактуры, журнала полученных и выставленных счетов-фактур, книги покупок и книги продаж в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 г. № 1137 "О формах и правилах заполнения (ведения) документов, применяемых при расчетах по налогу на добавленную стоимость";
Налог на прибыль
Добавлен новый вид прочих доходов с видом "Корректировка прибыли до рыночных цен" для учета доходов от корректировки прибыли вследствие применения методов соответствия рыночных цен и цен реализации (ст. 105.12, 105.13 НК РФ);
Добавлен новый вид прочих расходов с видом "Прочие убытки, приравненные к внереализационным расходам" для учета убытков, учитываемых в составе внереализационных расходов (п.2 ст. 265 НК РФ), связанных со следующими причинами:
Потери от простоев по внутрипроизводственным причинам не компенсируемые виновниками потери,
Потери от простоев по внешним причинам,
Расходы в виде недостачи материальных ценностей в производстве и на складах, на предприятиях торговли в случае отсутствия виновных лиц, а также убытки от хищений, виновники которых не установлены,
Потери от стихийных бедствий, пожаров, аварий и других чрезвычайных ситуаций, включая затраты, связанные с предотвращением или ликвидацией последствий стихийных бедствий или чрезвычайных ситуаций,
Убытки по сделке уступки права требования;
Отчетность по НДФЛ за 2011 год
Перечень доходов и вычетов по НДФЛ, а также порядок формирования справок о доходах 2-НДФЛ соответствуют приказу ФНС РФ от 06.12.2011 г. № ММВ-7-3/909@ "О внесении изменений в приложения к приказу Федеральной налоговой службы от 17.11.2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/611@";
Регламентированная отчетность
Для формы регламентированной отчетности "Сведений о доле доходов организации от осуществления образовательной и (или) медицинской деятельности в общей сумме доходов, о численности работников в штате организации и о численности медицинского персонала, имеющего сертификат специалиста, в штате организации" (утверждены приказом ФНС России от 21.11.2011 № ММВ-7-3/892@) включена возможность печати машиночитаемого бланка с двухмерным штрихкодом PDF417 в связи с публикацией ФНС России шаблона машиночитаемой формы; 
В конфигурации обновлены шаблоны машиночитаемых бланков;
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------

AlexU (25.01.2012), asp66 (25.01.2012), avt874318 (24.01.2012), Chenn (25.01.2012), d_n_p (24.01.2012), gfulk (25.01.2012), iva1957 (24.01.2012), Klissa (25.01.2012), NataZ (27.01.2012), NikAntonina (24.01.2012), Primus_vlg (26.01.2012), sa2802 (24.01.2012), Yuuran (25.01.2012), новичок-sv (28.07.2012)

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от 24.01.2012

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>*Скачать с Letitbit*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от 24.01.2012

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

alex_vag (25.01.2012), asp66 (25.01.2012), Chenn (25.01.2012), crazy_doza (25.01.2012), dexter82 (25.01.2012), DmitriyDrozdov (25.01.2012), Klissa (25.01.2012), konyavka (25.01.2012), Marusya (25.01.2012), misterfix (28.03.2012), NataZ (27.01.2012), NisСанЯ (25.01.2012), olegt7 (25.01.2012), pluton_001 (25.01.2012), Syberia (25.01.2012)

----------


## bessy

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.4* 

БУХ 2.0.32.4.exe

*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2*

*БП баз. 2.0.32.4.exe*

----------

dennyboy2k (26.01.2012), etp (26.01.2012), MWalker (25.01.2012)

----------


## john916

*"Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП"* от 23.01.12
Дистрибутив обновления  КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.45.2 от 20.01.12* 
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.2012
 Полный комплект поставщика*
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* 



*Управление производственным предприятием  1.3.22.1 /20.01.2012
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)* 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

a747 (28.01.2012), AlenaS (27.01.2012), at1001 (04.02.2012), Ivsv (04.02.2012), Kseniya (01.02.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от 24.01.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.32.4 (обновление) от 24.01.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

AVS300 (28.01.2012), CrackJack (28.01.2012), helld (27.01.2012), ildar54 (28.01.2012), LeoReLL (27.01.2012), miriel (31.01.2012), Mr. Vet (27.01.2012), msZorro (27.01.2012), Nikita747 (28.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), svemira (29.01.2012), tanya.vladis (30.01.2012), Vital451 (27.01.2012), voffffka (29.01.2012), ZhuZhu (27.01.2012), БУХ (28.01.2012), Мадам (27.01.2012), наталья55 (27.01.2012), Петров Петр (28.01.2012), Эльбрус (27.01.2012)

----------


## Businka

> Господа, поделитесь плз БП КОРП обновлением 2.0.31.7
> Ссылки на 150-й странице обе не работают...


Скачать 1C8.2_Accounting_CORP_2.0.31.7_upd_12012012.exe с WebFile.RU

----------

HellraiseR (30.01.2012), MarinaZ (02.02.2012), Unclebenz (09.02.2012), Vital451 (27.01.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.32.4 от 24.01.2012 (установка)*

*TurboBit * UniBytes*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.22.1 от 20.01.2012 (установка)*

*TurboBit * UniBytes*

----------


## diachen

Здравствуйте. В новостях от 26.01.2012 на сайте 1С: Опубликованы внешние формы годовой бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованные в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина РФ от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н, с изменениями по приказу Минфина РФ от 05.10.2011 № 124н.
Подскажите, где их можно найти на форуме? Или может кто выложит их сюда?

----------


## john916

опубликованы внешние формы годовой бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованные в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина РФ от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н, с изменениями по приказу Минфина РФ от 05.10.2011 № 124н. 
"*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2, версия 2.0.32.4" 
"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, версия 2.0.32.4" 
"Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; 1С: Упрощенка, редакция 2.0; 1С: Предприниматель, редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2, версия 2.0.32.4" 
"Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3, версия 1.3.22.1" 
"Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1, версия 1.1.18.1"* 

Скачать

P.S. в одном архиве формы для всех перечисленных выше конфигураций

----------

diachen (27.01.2012), Mr. Vet (27.01.2012), NikAntonina (28.01.2012), Nikita747 (28.01.2012), Sveta911 (15.03.2012), Алекс-W (07.02.2012), Петров Петр (28.01.2012)

----------


## Len087

Пожалуйста срочно нужны обновления Конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" от 2.5.29.1 и до 2.5.45.2  если можно одной ссылкой.

----------


## pinega

Нужно обновление конфигурации "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" ред.2.0.30.8!  Буду очень признательна!

----------


## john916

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждени*я ред.*2.0.30.8*
СКАЧАТЬ

----------

irkst (28.01.2012), krysolov (08.02.2012), pinega (28.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012)

----------


## clod934

Ни у кого нет обработки, позволяющей выгрузить остатки по плану счетов на конец года из одной базы бухгалтерии 2.0 и загрузить их в чистую базу бухгалтерии 2.0 в раздел "Ввод начальных остатков" на начало следующего года?

----------


## skrest

> Ни у кого нет обработки, позволяющей выгрузить остатки по плану счетов на конец года из одной базы бухгалтерии 2.0 и загрузить их в чистую базу бухгалтерии 2.0 в раздел "Ввод начальных остатков" на начало следующего года?


Да, это актуально...
Только врядли это есть.
И свертка есть только для 1.6

----------


## Barni

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.15.294 от 27.01.2012*

Технологическая платформа для Windows(x86)
*Ссылка | Зеркало#1 | Зеркало#2*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
*Ссылка | Зеркало#1 | 
Зеркало#2*

Cервер 1С: (64-bit) для Windows
*Ссылка | Зеркало#1 | Зеркало#2*

Cервер 1С: для DEB-based Linux-систем 
*Ссылка | Зеркало#1 | Зеркало#2*

Cервер 1С: (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем 
*Ссылка | Зеркало#1 | Зеркало#2*

Cервер 1С: для RPM-based Linux-систем 
*Ссылка | Зеркало#1 | Зеркало#2*

Cервер 1С: (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем 
*Ссылка | Зеркало#1 | Зеркало#2*

----------

Bladenv (05.02.2012), coltel (31.01.2012), CrackJack (28.01.2012), etp (28.01.2012), irkst (28.01.2012), Ramore10 (30.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), user_z (29.01.2012), VIRRus (29.01.2012), БУХ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Персефона

Ограмное всем спасибо. Даже не знаю чтоЙбы без вас делала. Вы оказываете бесценную помощь "нуждающимся" коллегам.

----------


## irkst

Помогите, пожалуйста! Нужна конфигурация 1C:Медицина. Больница

----------


## vitamina

*Установки последних конфигураций января (полные комплекты поставщика, авторская сборка):*

Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0.32.4 от 24.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия Предприятия БАЗОВАЯ 2.0.32.4 от 24.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП 2.0.32.4 от 24.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Платежные документы 1.0.6.1 от 24.01.2012[/B] -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Налогоплательщик3.0.32.1 от 24.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.45.3 от 23.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.45.3 от 23.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.18.1 от 23.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Розница  2.0.3.17 от 23.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.22.1 от 20.01.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

at1001 (02.02.2012), avddev (29.01.2012), Bladenv (03.02.2012), glavbuh (29.01.2012), irkst (28.01.2012), Kseniya (01.02.2012), lilimarlein (29.01.2012), Nesterov (29.01.2012), Nikita747 (30.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), ruscor (06.02.2012), sa2802 (30.01.2012), svetlana_s (30.01.2012), Tiger777 (29.01.2012), toliktigr (07.02.2012), Vladushka (04.02.2012), YuryYar (29.01.2012), БУХ (29.01.2012), Ксения999 (08.02.2012)

----------


## irkst

*vitamina*, вы не встречали 1с Медицина. Больница. А также 1 С-Битрикс Сайт медицинской организации и 1С Битрикс. Портал органа управления здравоохранением?

----------


## vitamina

Встречал только 1с Медицина. ЗИК бюджетного учреждения. Да упоминание о диске ИТС на 8 Ггб - а столько ненужной для меня инфы качать нет желания.

----------

irkst (29.01.2012)

----------


## irkst

а мне нужно где то найти, помогите если сможете, пожалуйста

----------


## vitamina

*Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.15.3 от 27.01.12*

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Изменения: *Скрытый текст*Внесены изменения в список контрольных соотношений:
Письмо Федерального казначейства от 30.12.2011 N 42-7.4-05/2.1-878 (опубликовано на сайте www.roskazna.ru 25.01.12)
Контрольные соотношения к показателям бухгалтерской отчетности государственных (муниципальных), бюджетных и автономных учреждений. (опубликовано на сайте www.roskazna.ru 26.01.12)
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------

bismillyah (03.07.2012), iva1957 (29.01.2012), lilimarlein (29.01.2012), Velikiy (02.02.2012), Vesta (03.02.2012), Zuzya (30.01.2012)

----------


## michailp

Здравствуйте, если не трудно дайте Свод отчетов 8 ПРОФ, полную установку
Пожалуйста

----------


## vitamina

Установка есть только старенькая (авторская сборка). В 2011 году установок на дисках ИТС не выпускалось...

*Свод отчетов ПРОФ, редакция 3.3, версия 3.3.2.4 от 14.02.2011*

Установка (авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Далее надо установить *Дистрибутивы обновлений*: 

*версия 3.4.2.4 от 06.07.2011*-> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*версия 3.4.3.2 от 18.08.2011* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*версия 3.4.4.3 от 26.09.2011* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*версия 3.4.5.3 от 23.11.2011* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*версия 3.4.6.1 от 26.12.2011* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Докачал недостающие обновления, теперь одним пакетом:

все обновления 3.4.2.4-3.4.6.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 (16,36 Мб)

----------

666999 (29.01.2012), alanbar (01.02.2012), Anthon (08.02.2012), ben.tim (30.01.2012), michailp (29.01.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), SergZha (05.02.2012)

----------


## xxx90

Нужна конфигурация 1С:ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания и калькуляция блюд для государственных учреждений 8. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть.

----------


## DrunkyJ

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0"
Номер релиза: 2.0.32.4 от 24.01.2012* 

 Платформа 8.2 версии не ниже 8.2.13.

_Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.0.30.8, 2.0.31.7._

*Установка *    [339.79 Mb] =>  http://depositfiles.com/files/zcgbzgw8j

*Обновление  Проф.*    [15.93 Mb] => http://depositfiles.com/files/wtwmlempb

*Обновление  Базов. *  [49.4 Mb] => http://depositfiles.com/files/4lr3f8nsk

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"редакция 2.5 
Номер релиза: 2.5.45.3 от 23.01.2012*

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.11.235.

_Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.5.43.3, 2.5.44.1, 2.5.45.1 и 2.5.45.2._

*Установка *               [127.8 Mb] =>  http://depositfiles.com/files/4c5yw3i6p

*Обновление Проф.*    [2.66 Mb] => http://depositfiles.com/files/fwhrlnv8m

*Обновление Базов.*    [17.18 Mb] => http://depositfiles.com/files/v0g99er6m

*1C:Предприятие 8.2 Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 
Номер релиза: 1.3.22.1 от 20.01.2012* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14.

*Установка*  [367.54 Mb] => http://depositfiles.com/files/omln684yw

*Обновление* [14.64 Mb] => http://depositfiles.com/files/n01s6vate

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1  
Номер релиза: 1.1.18.1 от 23.01.2012* 

1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.14.

*Установка*   [362.41 Mb]  => http://depositfiles.com/files/wr5gh4wz5

*Обновление*   [25.57 Mb]  => http://depositfiles.com/files/wt45leoo6

----------

andrey1ck (09.02.2012), at1001 (05.02.2012), bismillyah (06.02.2012), blacktiger69 (01.02.2012), CemLena (31.01.2012), embler (01.02.2012), expertBB (17.04.2012), fil_and (30.01.2012), jekichan (02.02.2012), juli7697 (06.02.2012), kostromin63 (01.02.2012), l@mer (30.01.2012), lomshakov (30.01.2012), Marusya (20.07.2012), miriel (31.01.2012), o-bol (30.01.2012), pluton_001 (02.02.2012), rinker (07.02.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012), Sally (31.01.2012), Saren (03.02.2012), sd001034 (08.02.2012), SergZha (05.02.2012), Serg_F1 (31.01.2012), shiwa (02.02.2012), simanenko (30.01.2012), slezinka2508 (01.02.2012), stasha (03.02.2012), tanya.vladis (30.01.2012), valanord (31.01.2012), volikon (31.01.2012), Василий1977 (30.01.2012), Ксения999 (07.02.2012), Татяна Ч (30.01.2012), Эльбрус (30.01.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия  2.0.32.4 ОТ 24.01.2012*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.32.4 ОТ 24.01.2012*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.32.4 ОТ 24.01.2012*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

AlexYura (01.02.2012), alex_vag (01.02.2012), Rio2000 (02.02.2012)

----------


## vvv59

* УСТАНОВКИ С ПАРТНЕРСКОГО ДИСКА ИТС ЗА ЯНВАРЬ 2012 ГОДА*


* 1С:Бухгалтерия 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.31.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.31.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…. **depositfiles**

* 1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия",  редакция 2.0. Версия 2.0.30.8* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

* 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП". Версия 2.0.30.8* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП". Версия 3.0.1.13
Ознакомительная версия * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file** 

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.16.1 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" Версия 1.7.2.2* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 Базовая" Версия 1.7.2.2* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 Базовая" Версия 1.7.1.5* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ" Версия 1.2.1.5* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.22.2* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.33.3* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.5.2*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.9.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 1.3.4.1 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 2.0.5.4* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.1 Версия 2.1.5.1 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1.3*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот ПРОФ Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот ПРОФ", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот КОРП  конфигурация "1С:Документооборот КОРП", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2 версия 1.2.39.1 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.20.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.43.3* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.43.3*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.43.3 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Платежные документы 8 конфигурация "Платежные документы" версия 1.0.5.1 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* Расширение для карманных компьютеров  8.2.6.14* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница  Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.16.6* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.9 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница  конфигурация "Розница (базовая)", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.15.6*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.1.5.2 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.3.2.5*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" версия 1.0.7.2 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  (базовая)" версия 1.0.7.2 * 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**

----------

2tone (03.02.2012), Antonio74 (08.02.2012), ben.tim (30.01.2012), galeena (30.01.2012), KAS1979 (01.02.2012), Kseniya (02.02.2012), o-bol (30.01.2012), plazma50 (06.03.2012), regdan (04.02.2012), Vesta (01.02.2012), Бся (27.11.2012)

----------


## overlord-kv

Выложите пожалуйста обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.32.4

----------


## pinega

Выложите, пожалуйста, ещё обновление для конфигурации Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.30.8

----------


## vitamina

_Дистрибутив обновления_

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.32.4 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.30.8 ->  скачать | зеркало

----------

pinega (30.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

УПП 1.3.7.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

УПП 1.3.8.1 от 14.01.11 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

УПП 1.3.9.1 от 14.02.11  -> скачать - нашел только одну ссылку

----------

Margo78 (30.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

Дистрибутивы обновлений Бухгалтерии предприятия, необходимые для обновления до последнего релиза двумя пакетами:

1. 2.0.22.1-2.0.27.10 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

2. 2.0.28.3-2.0.32.4 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

_Последняя УТ была:_
ОБновление УТ 10.3.15.6  - > скачать | зеркало, но предупреждаю -это ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз от 23.01.2012, будьте осторожны...

----------

Dana (05.03.2012), dyslexic (28.03.2012), fil_and (30.01.2012), L480404 (19.03.2012), M@sterag (31.01.2012), sale (03.02.2012), San-sanych84 (31.01.2012), Serg_F1 (31.01.2012), snap096 (04.02.2012), toliktigr (31.01.2012), зета (31.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

delete....

----------


## amebka

Добрый день, выложите, пожалуйста Управление торговлей, последнюю...

---------- Post added at 18:03 ---------- Previous post was at 17:27 ----------

Добрый день, выложите, пожалуйста Управление торговлей, последнюю...

----------


## Светялчок

> Нужна конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом 8". Поделитесь плз.


http://narod.ru/disk/39135584001/1C-...0.5.3.zip.html

---------- Post added at 19:09 ---------- Previous post was at 19:08 ----------




> Нужна конфигурация "Управление IT-отделом 8". Поделитесь плз.


http://narod.ru/disk/39135584001/1C-...0.5.3.zip.html

----------

AlexSokolov (06.02.2012), at1001 (04.02.2012), DmitryN (12.04.2012), SergZha (05.02.2012)

----------


## bessy

> Добрый день, выложите, пожалуйста Управление торговлей, последнюю...


*обновление Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия 11.0.7.13 от 20.12.2011* - УТ 11.0.7.13.exe

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.45.3* - ЗиУП 2.5.45.3.exe

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.4*  - БУХ 2.0.32.4.exe

*Внешняя форма отчета "Бухгалтерская отчетность", реализованная в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина России от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н с изменениями по приказу Минфина РФ от 05.10.2011 № 124н* - Buh_BP20324.rar

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой (Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.4 )* - дистрибут. с баз.exe

----------

ogoeff456 (11.04.2012), simanenko (09.04.2012), Sstrekoza (07.02.2012), Troya1771 (01.02.2012)

----------


## bes05

Просьба выложить утилиту которую запрашивает программа при обновлении для обработки базы 1С предприятие 8.2, если она была создана конвертированием с 8.1, предлагает скачать с сайта 1с, но доступа у меня нет. Буду премного благодарна.

----------


## S_GRAY

Фирма "1С", Москва. Январь 2012 года

     Расчет по начисленным и уплаченным взносам в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации,
     применяемый при осуществлении контроля за уплатой взносов для работодателей,
     уплачивающих взносы на дополнительное социальное обеспечение (форма РВ-3 ПФР).

          Для релиза 2.0.32.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.

     Архив содержит внешнюю форму расчета по начисленным и уплаченным взносам в
     Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, применяемый при осуществлении контроля
     за уплатой взносов для работодателей, уплачивающих взносы на дополнительное 
     социальное обеспечение (форма РВ-3 ПФР), утвержденную приказом Минзравсоцразвития России
     от 03.11.2011 № 1322н, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде 
     в XML-формате версии 7.00.

     Изменения в текущей версии отчета:
   - реализована выгрузка в XML-формате версии 7.00 согласно распоряжению
     Правления ПФР от 28 декабря 2011 г. № 505р.

http://letitbit.net/download/81046.8...20324.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3593...20324.rar.html

----------


## polipi

> Фирма "1С", Москва. Январь 2012 года
> 
>      Расчет по начисленным и уплаченным взносам в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации,
>      применяемый при осуществлении контроля за уплатой взносов для работодателей,
>      уплачивающих взносы на дополнительное социальное обеспечение (форма РВ-3 ПФР).
> 
>           Для релиза 2.0.32.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.
> 
>      Архив содержит внешнюю форму расчета по начисленным и уплаченным взносам в
> ...


перезалейте, на letitbit.net антивирь мой ругается не даёт качать, а на vip-file ссылку не находит

----------

pluton_001 (02.02.2012)

----------


## overlord-kv

> _Дистрибутив обновления_
> 
> Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.32.4 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.30.8 ->  скачать | зеркало


Везде нет файла пишет :(

----------


## proninasasha

Спс нашла

----------


## softbear

Нужно обновление до последнего релиза 1С-АРБИС:Управление фирмой-франчайзи, редакция 3.0 сейчас стоит 3.0.9.2

----------


## Nady74

кто нибудь помогите, у меня стоит 1 с бух проф 8.2 в редакции 1.6, что мне надо скачать чтобы перейти на ред. 2.0?

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Классификатор адресов России (КЛАДР)
Дата актуальности - 25.01.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

bismillyah (06.02.2012), demag (05.02.2012), OksanaZ (02.02.2012), Алекс-W (07.02.2012), БУХ (04.02.2012), Ирусик3008 (31.01.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*DoCaru*, за полдня управился бы. 

Порядок обновления для:
Бухгалтерия: 2.0.19.12 -> 2.0.22.1 -> 2.0.23.9 -> 2.0.24.10 -> 2.0.25.5 -> 2.0.26.8 -> 2.0.27.10 -> 2.0.28.3 -> 2.0.29.10 -> 2.0.30.8 -> 2.0.31.7 -> 2.0.32.4

Можешь скачать по ссылке выше твоего сообщения, либо скачать необходимые два пакета обновлений:

1. 2.0.22.1-2.0.27.10 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

2. 2.0.28.3-2.0.32.4 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

alex-zay (09.02.2012), alexd666 (06.02.2012), Alvandi Maerti (08.02.2012), and69 (01.02.2012), Christianna (03.02.2012), DoCaru (31.01.2012), Garry_1973 (01.02.2012), kbuka (01.02.2012), kivix (03.02.2012), pk.MIXER (04.07.2012), rda-67 (08.04.2012), sergnau (10.05.2012), snap096 (04.02.2012), utyf (07.02.2012), ЛучикРа (09.02.2012)

----------


## Businka

> Есть у кого платежные документы последняя cf?


Скачать PD_1.0.6.1.cf с WebFile.RU

----------

croc (02.02.2012), Sorjer (09.02.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.15.9 (обновление) от 31.01.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

EvgeniyVL (01.02.2012), Garipov (01.02.2012), hazarin18 (07.02.2012), konovalov_pv (01.02.2012), M@sterag (01.02.2012), mari2898 (06.07.2012), NKSV (01.02.2012), sale (03.02.2012), samadurov (01.02.2012), Vladimir72 (04.02.2012), Эльбрус (05.02.2012)

----------


## verich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.15.9 (обновление) от 31.01.2012*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.14!

Скачать / Зеркало 1 / Зеркало 2

----------

hazarin18 (07.02.2012), NKSV (01.02.2012), sale (03.02.2012), trala (12.04.2012), WHITE26 (31.01.2012)

----------


## neon1111

дайте пожалуйста ссылки для обновления "Бухгалтерии предприятия" начиная с 2.0.17

----------


## DoCaru

> дайте пожалуйста ссылки для обновления "Бухгалтерии предприятия" начиная с 2.0.17


http://altkm-soft.ru/viewtopic.php?p=79#79

----------


## neon1111

и что там качать

----------


## DoCaru

там ссылка на все обновления, начиная с 2.0.12.2 (ранние релизы можешь удалить потом). Или как вариант возьми эти ссылки:



> *DoCaru*, за полдня управился бы. 
> 
> Порядок обновления для:
> Бухгалтерия: 2.0.19.12 -> 2.0.22.1 -> 2.0.23.9 -> 2.0.24.10 -> 2.0.25.5 -> 2.0.26.8 -> 2.0.27.10 -> 2.0.28.3 -> 2.0.29.10 -> 2.0.30.8 -> 2.0.31.7 -> 2.0.32.4
> 
> 1. 2.0.22.1-2.0.27.10 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> 2. 2.0.28.3-2.0.32.4 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


но тебе надо искать тогда промежуточные релизы 2.0.18.1 и 2.0.19.9

---------- Post added at 21:55 ---------- Previous post was at 21:39 ----------

и все таки, если не сложно, то дайте ссылку на полную версию (не обновление) 2.0.19.12. PS а модераторы здесь жесткие...

----------

Al_1964 (08.02.2012), MarryP (06.03.2012), mmsv (07.02.2012), Nigoriy (01.02.2012), RuslanIv (01.02.2012), Zuf (08.02.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Налогоплательщик" 3.0.32.1 (от 24.01.2012) dt-файл*

*UniBytes * TurboBit*

----------

kozin (04.02.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Библиотека стандартных подсистем" 1.2.2.3 (от 31.01.2012)*

*UniBytes * TurboBit*

----------

etp (04.02.2012)

----------


## avt874318

После обновлении Бухгалтерии предприятия 8.2  на релиз 2.0.32.4 многих нервирует всплывающее при запуске окно перехода на сайт поддержки 1С.
Внешняя обработка для отключения этого *Здесь*
Подключаете файлом внешней обработки. Запускаете. Выбираете дату, когда напомнить - хоть через 10 лет... ))

----------

CemLena (02.02.2012), etp (04.02.2012), Garry_1973 (07.02.2012), guildestern (06.02.2012), konstz43 (17.03.2012), k_satin (07.02.2012), SergZha (05.02.2012)

----------


## khoy

> дайте пожайлуста обновления на бухгалтерию государственного учреждения (базовая) с 1.0.5.2  на 1.0.9.2


я думаю, что надо по порядку обновлять...
1.0.6.. потом 1.0.7.2, потом 1.0.8.2 ну и 1.0.9.2

---------- Post added at 21:24 ---------- Previous post was at 21:24 ----------




> дайте пожайлуста обновления на бухгалтерию государственного учреждения (базовая) с 1.0.5.2  на 1.0.9.2


я думаю, что надо по порядку обновлять...
1.0.6.. потом 1.0.7.2, потом 1.0.8.2 ну и 1.0.9.2

----------


## vvv59

* 1С:Предприятие 8.  конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", редакция 4.3 * 

*Руководство пользователя:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….** shareflare**

* релиз 4.3.14.1 от 11.01.2012 (установка):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….** shareflare**

* релиз 4.3.14.1 от 11.01.2012 (обновление):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….** shareflare**

* релиз 4.3.15.1 от 27.01.2012 (обновление) :*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….** shareflare**….**depositfiles**

* релиз 4.3.16.1 от 31.01.2012 (обновление) :*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3*

* Версия 10.3.14. 5 ( установка с партнетского диск ИТС за январь 2012)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Версия 10.3.15.9 ( установка )* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

* Версия 10.3.15.9 ( обновление )* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**

* Версия 10.3.14. 5  БАЗОВАЯ ( установка с партнетского диск ИТС за январь 2012)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**

* Версия 10.3.15.9  БАЗОВАЯ ( обновление )* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.7. 13 ( установка с партнетского диск ИТС за январь 2012)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**

----------

2tone (01.02.2012), dargh (04.02.2012), etp (04.02.2012), JayMF (03.02.2012), kif.84 (03.02.2012), kozin (04.02.2012), MikleV (03.02.2012), MPolo (01.02.2012), psa03 (06.02.2012), riand (12.03.2012), simanenko (04.02.2012), Плюс-Минус (02.02.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> Нужен релиз конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.30.6 какие ссылки нашел уже не работают.


держи для 8.2 - 1.6.30.6 -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало 2
и на всякий случай - 1.6.30.7 -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало 2
и последняя в линейке 1.6- 1.6.31.1 -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало 2

---------- Post added at 01:45 ---------- Previous post was at 00:34 ----------




> Добрый вечер. необходимо обновить бухню с 2.0.20.9 базовая , нужны промежуточные релизы. Заранее спасибо


*Обновления для 1с8.2 Бухгалтерия Базовая 2-мя пакетами:* 
(_дистрибутивы с сайта поддержки users.v8.1c.ru/default.jsp_)

1. 2.0.21.1 - 2.0.22.1 - 2.0.23.9 - 2.0.24.10 - 2.0.25.5 - 2.0.26.8 -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало 2

2. 2.0.27.10 - 2.0.28.3 - 2.0.29.10 - 2.0.30.8 - 2.0.31.7 - 2.0.32.4 -> скачать l зеркало l зеркало 2

*Обновления для 1с8.2 Бухгалтерия Типовая 2-мя пакетами:*

1. 2.0.22.1-2.0.27.10 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

2. 2.0.28.3-2.0.32.4 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

gaga515 (01.05.2013), KAS1979 (02.02.2012), KonstantinN (08.02.2012), S.Elena (04.02.2012), SergZha (05.02.2012), Unclesam (07.02.2012), voffffka (02.02.2012), Ymorozoff (02.02.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения Версия 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.2012*

Установка -> здесь,  Дистрибутив обновления -> здесь

----------

lilimarlein (19.03.2012), peng (02.02.2012)

----------


## magvv

КЛАДР РФ

Дата актуальности: 25.01.2012
Размер файла ? 17,0 Мб


http://files.mail.ru/WB1JXO

----------

2tone (06.02.2012), andsidor (05.02.2012), CemLena (02.02.2012), koronaP (08.02.2012), БУХ (04.02.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> У кого есть Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.35.2
> Заранее спасибо.


это здесь

----------

iv-nik (02.02.2012), Квадрат-НК (03.02.2012)

----------


## Uta

Лови http://depositfiles.com/files/ly6n9p0cf пасс: ruboard.ru

----------


## vitamina

_по просьбе_:

*1c8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", Проф, редакция 10.3, обновление 10.3.15.9 от 31.01.2012* 

Установка (полный комплект поставщика) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

2tone (09.02.2012), at1001 (05.02.2012), h0201 (05.04.2012), pinokkio (05.02.2012), r12z (09.04.2012), tye (06.02.2012), vadimus (09.02.2012), Плюс-Минус (04.02.2012)

----------


## w1ncent

*1С: Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 Версия 1.2.2.3 от 31.01.2012*

Описание конфигурацииРедакция 1.2 БСП предоставляет набор универсальных функциональных подсистем, готовые разделы для пользовательской документации и технологию для разработки прикладных решений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.2». С применением БСП становится возможной быстрая разработка новых конфигураций с уже готовой базовой функциональностью, а также включение готовых функциональных блоков в существующие конфигурации. Использование БСП при разработке прикладных решений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.2» позволяет также достичь большей стандартизации конфигураций и уменьшить время на изучение и внедрение прикладных решений за счет их унификации по набору используемых стандартных подсистем.

Входящие в БСП подсистемы охватывают такие области, как администрирование информационной базы, администрирование пользователей системы, настройка доступа к данным информационной базы, ведение различной нормативно-справочной информации (адресный классификатор, курсы валют, календарные графики и др.). БСП предоставляет базовые пользовательские и программные интерфейсы для работы с задачами и бизнес-процессами, прикрепляемыми файлами и электронными цифровыми подписями, контактной информацией, дополнительными реквизитами и сведениями, почтовыми сообщениями и др. Всего в БСП входит 48 подсистемы.

*СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

Плюс-Минус (04.02.2012)

----------


## Zokerr

*Для поддержания периодики и порядка обновления следующие релизы конфигураций*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0. релиз 2.0.30.8* http://depositfiles.com/files/mwfzsublm

*Зарплата и Управление персоналом ред. 2.5. релиз 2.5.43* http://depositfiles.com/files/cak4vpask

*Зарплата и Управление персоналом (Баз) ред. 2.5. релиз 2.5.43* http://depositfiles.com/files/4raqr1090

*Налогоплатильщик ред 3 релиз 3.0.31*http://depositfiles.com/files/870xok8cm

---------- Post added at 22:59 ---------- Previous post was at 22:33 ----------

*Для поддержания периодики и порядка обновления следующие релизы конфигураций*

*Розница ред. 2.0. релиз 2.0.3.*http://depositfiles.com/files/51zywro19

*Управлние производственным предприятием ред. 1.3. релиз 1.3.20*http://depositfiles.com/files/s3cqeox0g

*Комплексная автоматизация ред. 1.1 релиз 1.1.16*http://depositfiles.com/files/cfxh6s11s

*Расширение для корманных компьютеров (баз) релиз 8.2.6.14*http://depositfiles.com/files/7hn5t4okq

---------- Post added at 23:00 ---------- Previous post was at 22:59 ----------

*Для поддержания периодики и порядка обновления следующие релизы конфигураций*

*Розница ред. 2.0. релиз 2.0.3.*http://depositfiles.com/files/51zywro19

*Управлние производственным предприятием ред. 1.3. релиз 1.3.20*http://depositfiles.com/files/s3cqeox0g

*Комплексная автоматизация ред. 1.1 релиз 1.1.16*http://depositfiles.com/files/cfxh6s11s

*Расширение для корманных компьютеров (баз) релиз 8.2.6.14*http://depositfiles.com/files/7hn5t4okq

---------- Post added at 23:13 ---------- Previous post was at 23:00 ----------

*Для поддержания периодики и порядка обновления следующие релизы конфигураци*й

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения ред. 2.0. релиз 2.0.29* http://depositfiles.com/files/5po8yds99

---------- Post added at 23:41 ---------- Previous post was at 23:13 ----------

*Для поддержания периодики и порядка обновления следующие релизы конфигураци*й

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0. релиз 2.0.30.8 (Базовая)* http://depositfiles.com/files/rdh25drwu

---------- Post added 04.02.2012 at 00:25 ---------- Previous post was 03.02.2012 at 23:41 ----------

*Для поддержания периодики и порядка обновления следующие релизы конфигураций*

*Управление торговлей ред. 11 релиз 11.0.7*http://depositfiles.com/files/rj0cgdgtr

http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet

---------- Post added at 00:25 ---------- Previous post was at 00:25 ----------

*Для поддержания периодики и порядка обновления следующие релизы конфигураций*

*Управление торговлей ред. 11 релиз 11.0.7*http://depositfiles.com/files/rj0cgdgtr

http://depositfiles.com/signup.php?ref=Z-Zet

----------

andor1970 (03.03.2012), JammShoot (10.02.2012), kozin (04.02.2012), MGarry (07.02.2012), rUffi (04.02.2012), SergZha (05.02.2012)

----------


## lnm

дайте пожалуйста рабочую ссылку на бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.14.8 (обновление)

----------


## NeoMaster

Доброго времени суток! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на CFник "Управление строительной организацией" 1.3.20.2! Либо обновления начиная с версии 1.3.10.2! Очень надо!!! :)

----------


## finder10

> Доброго времени суток! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на CFник "Управление строительной организацией" 1.3.20.2! Либо обновления начиная с версии 1.3.10.2! Очень надо!!! :)


 http://depositfiles.com/files/wmy744sdx Оно только 1.3.19

----------

hasum (05.02.2012), komset21 (05.02.2012), NeoMaster (04.02.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> дайте пожалуйста рабочую ссылку на бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.14.8 (обновление)


Вот мне кажется, что уже где-то выкладывал...
_
обновление 2.0.14.8 для 1с8.2_ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------


## vitamina

*1С: Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 Версия 1.2.2.3 от 31.01.2012*

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Natali-1505 (02.03.2012)

----------


## Касапея

Всем привет.У кого есть скиньте плиз ссылку на полный установочный дистрибутив 1С Управление строительной организаций редакция 1.3. свеженьку. Мне тренировочный для расчетчиков зарплаты, так что можно и демо. Не могу найти(

----------


## Гамир

Скиньте, пожалуйста, демонстрационные базы к книге «Практический годовой отчет за 2011 год" (ссылка на скачивание на главной странице сайта 1С:ИТС).

----------


## al_kon

> http://depositfiles.com/files/wmy744sdx Оно только 1.3.19


Конфигуратор при попытке загрузить cf-файл говорит: Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы.
Версия платформы - 8.2.15.294. В чем может быть дело?

----------


## Viy_Nvkz

Поделитесь последним релизом консолидации ПРОФ (2.0.6.1 от 27.01.2012)
Заранее спасибо

----------


## NeoMaster

> Конфигуратор при попытке загрузить cf-файл говорит: Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы.
> Версия платформы - 8.2.15.294. В чем может быть дело?


У меня тоже подобная ситуация, интересно было бы знать...

----------


## А.Елман

ето версия но 1.3.19,а 1.2.19

---------- Post added at 10:21 ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 ----------

ето версия не 1.3.19, а 1.2.19

----------


## skrest

> Конфигуратор при попытке загрузить cf-файл говорит: Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы.
> Версия платформы - 8.2.15.294. В чем может быть дело?


ошибки в базе после не полного обновления или конвертации.
лечится  тестмрованим с возможностью записи и реструкизацией базы в конфигураторе

----------


## h0201

может кто уже скачал Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.46.1 06.02.2012?

----------


## vitamina

delete - опять задвоилось

----------


## vitamina

*1 С 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.46.1 от 06.02.2012 г.*

Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Обновление для перехода с Базовой  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

at1001 (06.02.2012), avt874318 (06.02.2012), bonifazi (06.02.2012), h0201 (06.02.2012), NikAntonina (07.02.2012), rUffi (19.04.2012), Vladimir72 (07.02.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.46.1  (обновление) от  06.02.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.46.1  (обновление) от  06.02.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

AlenaS (07.02.2012), glavbuh (06.02.2012), wit2007 (06.02.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.46.1  (обновление) от  06.02.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.46.1  (обновление) от  06.02.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Antonio74 (08.02.2012), chjuchju (08.02.2012), dapton (08.02.2012), dargh (07.02.2012), data (07.02.2012), EvgeniyVL (07.02.2012), fasti (07.02.2012), Garipov (06.02.2012), hastaa (28.12.2020), irishkang11 (07.02.2012), kuhum (07.02.2012), l@mer (07.02.2012), Marusya (05.03.2012), miriel (07.02.2012), OksanaK (08.02.2012), regina5 (07.02.2012), sergnau (07.02.2012), serjonic (08.02.2012), shidman (06.02.2012), SirotinAI (07.02.2012), SuVictor (07.02.2012), tanaR (09.02.2012), zba (07.02.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.46.1*  - ЗиУП2.5.46.1.exe

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой ЗиУП Версия 2.5.46.1*  - ЗиУП  для перех.с базвов.exe

----------

miriel (07.02.2012)

----------


## bessy

> Ребята, поможите пожалуйста с переходом 1С торговля базовая на 1с Торговля проф. не могу найти нигде файл 1cv8b.cfu
> редакция 10.3.15.9
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:26 ---------- Previous post was at 22:25 ----------
> 
> Ребята, поможите пожалуйста с переходом 1С торговля базовая на 1с Торговля проф. не могу найти нигде файл 1cv8b.cfu
> редакция 10.3.15.9


*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой для Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 Версия 10.3.15.9* - УТ дистр. доя перех. с баз.exe

----------

Lazarus (07.02.2012), Vladimir72 (12.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

Все для бюджетных учреждений:

1. Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.15.4 от 30.01.12; Обработки выгрузки бюджетной отчётности; Правила переноса данных Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 7.7, ред. 6.2 - Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8, ред. 1.0; Счет-фактура и корректировочный счет-фактура (Постановление Правительства РФ от 26.12.2011 г. N 1137); Форматы обмена с ОФКУФК (версия альбома 8.0) - 
все это в одном файле:

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

2. Налоговые отчеты для БГУ 1.0.9.2 (Налоговая декларация по косвенным налогам при импорте товаров...., Налоговая декларация по налогу на добычу полезных ископаемых, Расчет платы за негативное воздействие на окружающую среду, форма РВ-3 ПФР)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

3. Комплект отчетности финансовых органов, версия  2.0.4.2.rar 
Дополнение к типовым конфигурациям:
- "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, ред. 1.0"
- "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения базовая, ред. 1.0"
- "Свод отчетов ПРОФ, ред. 3.4"
- "Бюджетная отчетность, ред. 1.1"

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Sibur (09.02.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.6 от 06.02.2012* 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

---------- Post added at 00:53 ---------- Previous post was at 00:53 ----------

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.46.1 от 06.02.2012* 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

aialex (07.02.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), EvgeniyVL (07.02.2012), gfulk (07.02.2012), misterfix (28.03.2012), NikAntonina (07.02.2012), olegtt (09.02.2012), Ovkos (08.02.2012), SirotinAI (07.02.2012), Syberia (08.02.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.46.1 (обновление) от  06.02.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.46.1 (обновление) от  06.02.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

----------

Shuravi74 (07.02.2012), Наталикю (08.02.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.6* - БУХ2.0.32.6.exe

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой БП Версия 2.0.32.6* - дистр. для перех.с баз2.0.32.6.exe

----------

CemLena (07.02.2012), lokkius (07.02.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.32.6 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.32.6 (обновление) от 06.02.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

CemLena (07.02.2012), foolish (07.02.2012), iigrik (08.02.2012), kuhum (07.02.2012), nabetta (07.02.2012), Ramore10 (07.02.2012), rnp1975 (08.02.2012), swoi (08.02.2012), tdn62 (07.02.2012), Uka2010 (11.03.2012), wirgis (07.02.2012), БУХ (07.02.2012), Наталикю (08.02.2012)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплект обновлений конфигураций с диска 1С ИТС ПРОФ за февраль 2012 года.*
Размер архива 402.5 Мб

скачать   ,   зеркало   ,   зеркало

----------

JonnyBlack (07.02.2012), lsd_777 (07.02.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), Suchov (09.02.2012), Unclesam (09.02.2012), Наталикю (08.02.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.32.6 (обновление) от  06.02.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.32.6 (обновление) от 06.02.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Albi (08.02.2012), at1001 (07.02.2012), avddev (07.02.2012), ben.tim (08.02.2012), dgfox (07.02.2012), Fru (07.02.2012), l@mer (07.02.2012), l@rik (15.04.2012), Leshii2009 (08.02.2012), magicquick (09.02.2012), Nataly@ (07.02.2012), NataZ (07.02.2012), o-bol (21.03.2012), Ramore10 (07.02.2012), Retep (08.02.2012), sk_acc (08.02.2012), sleeping07 (08.02.2012), Snoosmoomrik (07.02.2012), swoi (08.02.2012), Syberia (08.02.2012), wit2007 (07.02.2012), Наталикю (08.02.2012), Оксана965 (07.02.2012), Эльбрус (07.02.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Розница 2.0.3.17* 
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


* Налогоплательщик  3.0.32.1 от 24.01.12*  
Полный комплект поставщика
(авторская сборка) 

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

---------- Post added at 04:56 ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 ----------

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.32.6 (обновление) от 06.02.2012 г.
*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>*Скачать с Letitbit*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.32.6 (обновление) от 06.02.2012 г.

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

chern (09.02.2012), dargh (08.02.2012), embler (08.02.2012), Helenaiv (09.02.2012), Nirg (08.02.2012), pluton_001 (08.02.2012), tanya.vladis (09.02.2012), vievd (09.02.2012), Опарыш (11.03.2012)

----------


## lsd_777

А БП КОРП нет еще?

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия  2.0.32.6 ОТ 06.02.2012 г.*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с SHARE4WEB* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.32.6 ОТ 06.02.2012 г.*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с SHARE4WEB* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.32.6 (обновление) от 06.02.2012 г.

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

EvgeniyVL (08.02.2012), kiss101_81 (28.03.2012), MemetDenis (08.02.2012), pluton_001 (08.02.2012), rda-67 (08.04.2012), shidman (08.02.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.32.6 от 07.02.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.32.6 от 07.02.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------

BDG (08.02.2012)

----------


## tara84

полсе установки новой платформы у вас должна бала остаться старая (пуск>всепрограммы>1СПредпр  иятие8.2>Дополнительно>выби  аем старую версию), создаем пустую БД, загружаем в неё cfник, открываем конфигуратором в новой версии и соглашаемся с конвертированием, после сливаем cfник и натягиваем куда надо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.36.1 от 06.02.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------

AKC (08.02.2012), iva1957 (08.02.2012), lexxan (05.04.2012), Sibur (09.02.2012), yankr (09.02.2012), СергейПу (09.02.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП" 2.5.46.1 (06.02.2012)*

*UniBytes * TurboBit*

----------

EvgeniyVL (08.02.2012)

----------


## Ukei

> Поделитесь последним релизом консолидации ПРОФ (2.0.6.1 от 27.01.2012)


обновление

----------

Viy_Nvkz (08.02.2012)

----------


## Катюня

Здравствуйте!

Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на обновление с версии 2.0.19.12 по 2.0.32.4 для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 (базовая) ;)

----------


## nataly290361

*Обновления для 1С 8.2 с февральского диска 1С ИТС ПРОФ*:

Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 2.0.32.4
http://letitbit.net/download/54853.5...nting.rar.html
Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая версия 2.0.32.4
http://letitbit.net/download/95975.9...gBase.rar.html
Комплексная конфигурация версия 1.1.18.1
http://letitbit.net/download/95702.9...ation.rar.html
Управление производственным предприятием версия 1.3.22.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/dl046s1yn
Зарплата и управление персоналом версия 2.5.45.3 
http://depositfiles.com/files/dl046s1yn
Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая версия 2.5.45.3
http://depositfiles.com/files/pxfwnjgom
Розница версия 2.0.3.17
http://depositfiles.com/files/yyng4hn3r

----------

Antonio74 (08.02.2012), lejik (08.02.2012), makres (02.04.2012), Natali-1505 (02.03.2012), NikNylov (09.02.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), rda-67 (05.03.2012), Rio2000 (05.03.2012), vhana (09.02.2012), Василий1977 (07.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

> обновление с версии 2.0.19.12 по 2.0.32.4 для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.2 (базовая)


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ" для платформы 8.2, релизы с 1.6.19.12 по 2.0.32.4 (обновления, одним файлом)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

dmitriy68 (04.03.2012), soleda (08.02.2012)

----------


## magvv

КЛАДР РФ

Дата актуальности: 01.02.2012
Размер файла ? 17,9 Мб

http://files.mail.ru/IV79HJ

----------

tanya.vladis (09.02.2012), Velikiy (09.02.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.32.6 от 06.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

---------- Post added at 04:29 ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 ----------

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.14 ТЕСТОВАЯ от 08.02.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------

tanya.vladis (09.02.2012), Unclebenz (09.02.2012)

----------


## aleecvbard

> *1 С 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.46.1 от 06.02.2012 г.*
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Обновление для перехода с Базовой  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


А можно еще раз обновления для КОРП выложить? А то ни одна ссылка не работает!

----------

Helenaiv (09.02.2012)

----------


## Катюня

Ukei, спасибо, но по всем ссылкам написано, что файл не найден :confused: Можно другую ссылочку скинуть, пожалуйста ;)

----------


## alex4x

Документация по Управление Торговлей 11 в формате для печати брошурой с двусторонней печатью.
Сделано в формате gif картинок. первая цифра - номер листа, потом _1 - с одной стороны листа, _2 - с другой стороны листа.
Формат уменьшен, но читается хорошо. на каждом листе получается 8 страничек (надо разрезать)
001_1.gif - первый лист сторона 1
001_2.gif - первый лист сторона 2
002_1.gif - второй лист сторона 1
002_2.gif - второй лист сторона 2
Скачать utt_4buklet.rar c Getzilla

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Корп 2.0.32.6 ОТ 06.02.2012 г.*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с SHARE4WEB* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация редакция 1.1.18.1* 
Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с SHARE4WEB* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------


## Propovednic

Товарищи специалисты, прошу подсказать способ наиболее оптимального обновления Бух Предпр 2.0 с версии *2.0.22.1* до *2.0.32.6*. 
Надеюсь есть вариант в котором мне не надо скачивать все(!) предыдущие обновления...

----------


## Velikiy

> Товарищи специалисты, прошу подсказать способ наиболее оптимального обновления Бух Предпр 2.0 с версии *2.0.22.1* до *2.0.32.6*. 
> Надеюсь есть вариант в котором мне не надо скачивать все(!) предыдущие обновления...


Скачай установочный дистрибутив, или загрузи cf файл последнего релиза

----------

Propovednic (09.02.2012)

----------


## Propovednic

> Скачай установочный дистрибутив, или загрузи cf файл последнего релиза


Можно подробней немного? Установочный дистрибутив у всех релизов есть? Как загрузить и где взять cf файл?

----------


## NeoMaster

> Можно подробней немного? Установочный дистрибутив у всех релизов есть? Как загрузить и где взять cf файл?


Да, он у всех есть. Скачиваешь, устанавливаешь, открываешь директорию куда устанавливал и в ней файл 1Cv8.cf

----------


## bivism

Кто-нибудь может дать свежую ссылку на конфиг "общепита"? все что нашел уже с нерабочими ссылками....

----------


## Pek

Добрый вечер!
Требуется - Внешняя печатная форма "Акт об оказании услуг" со всеми реквизитами исполнителя и заказчика.
Заранее спасибо.

уже не актуально - нашел.

----------


## w1ncent

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.6 от 06.02.2012.*
_Полный комплект. Авторская сборка._
+ переход с базовой

В составе дистрибутива:
-Рабочая база с загруженными классификаторами: адресный, банковский, ОКОФ, ЕНАОФ. Подготовленные для работы справочники.
-Демо база

*СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО*

----------

Anykeyyy (09.02.2012)

----------


## lsd_777

> Добрый вечер!
> Требуется - Внешняя печатная форма "Акт об оказании услуг" со всеми реквизитами исполнителя и заказчика.
> Заранее спасибо.
> 
> уже не актуально - нашел.


Нашел, поделись с ближними! Спасибо!

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения базовая Версия 2.0.32.6*  от 07.02.2012 г.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------


## skrest

> *Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.6 от 06.02.2012.*
> _Полный комплект. Авторская сборка._
> + переход с базовой
> 
> В составе дистрибутива:
> -Рабочая база с загруженными классификаторами: адресный, банковский, ОКОФ, ЕНАОФ. Подготовленные для работы справочники.
> -Демо база
> 
> *СКАЧАТЬ | ЗЕРКАЛО*


по обоим ссылкам - "F:\WINDOWS\Temp\Ih25FkHb.exe.part - является рекламной программой Adware.Downware.179}[COLOR="Silver"]

----------

dvar (05.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.15.301 от 01.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Дистрибутив тонкого клиента. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.15.301 от 01.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Сервер 1С: Предприятия. Архитектура x64 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.15.301 от 01.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

andsidor (02.03.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), kuzy101 (12.03.2012), Эльбрус (04.03.2012)

----------


## plastilin1320

у кого есть библиотека стандартных подсистем 2.0.1.6 ?

----------


## VAU

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятиe для Windows 8.2.15.301 от 01.03.2012  
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятиe  8.2.15.301   для Windows от 01.03.2012
Cервер 1С:Предприятиe (64-bit) 8.2.15.301 2  для Windows от 01.03.201*  
+ таблэтка (Универсальный HASP-эмулятор c описанием установки)
размер 263 мб

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

*Бухгалтерия предприятия  2.0.33.7 ОТ 21.02.2012 г.*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><>*Скачать с Gagabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.7 ОТ 21.02.2012 г.*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gagabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Управление торговлей  11.07.18 от 27.02.2012 г.* 
Полный комплект поставщика
(Релиз обновляется.)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.47.1 * 
Полный комплект поставщика
(Релиз обновляется.)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.47.1* 
Полный комплект поставщика
(Релиз обновляется.)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.10.2 ОТ 22.02.2012 г.* 
 Полный комплект поставщика + Update - Для перехода с базовой
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация редакция 1.1.19.1  ОТ 22.02.2012 г.*
Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Отдельно обновление Комплексная автоматизация редакция 1.1.19.1  ОТ 22.02.2012 г.*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

A. S. (26.03.2012), BELOK1 (03.03.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), epsilon_x (03.03.2012), Hikaru (05.04.2012), Nadinka (22.03.2012), simanenko (06.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.2.6 от 01.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 1.4.1.7 от 01.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

---------- Post added at 18:24 ---------- Previous post was at 18:23 ----------

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 11.0.7.19 от 02.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.1.7 от 02.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

---------- Post added at 18:24 ---------- Previous post was at 18:24 ----------

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ, РЕЛИЗ 8.2.15.301 ОТ 01.03.2012*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: скачать // зеркало
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: скачать // зеркало
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем (Debian, Ubuntu, и т.п.): скачать // зеркало
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем (RedHat, Centos, Fedora, и т.п.): скачать // зеркало
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: скачать // зеркало
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем (Debian, Ubuntu, и т.п.): скачать // зеркало
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем (RedHat, Centos, Fedora, и т.п.): скачать // зеркало
Демонстрационная конфигурация: скачать // зеркало
Технология внешних компонент: скачать // зеркало
Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database: скачать // зеркало
Все в одном архиве: скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для ускорения скачивания с TurboBit используем выпрямители ссылок - _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/
---------- Post added at 18:25 ---------- Previous post was at 18:24 ----------

[/COLOR]*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.32.2 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.09.03 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

---------- Post added at 18:25 ---------- Previous post was at 18:25 ----------

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятие, релиз 8.2.15.301 от 01.03.2012 (portable)*

Портитивная версия: скачать // зеркало

----------

bismillyah (15.03.2012), el_rio (04.04.2012), epsilon_x (03.03.2012), etp (06.03.2012), Nadinka (15.03.2012), nadyulya (02.03.2012), skolkos (09.03.2012), stoik (06.03.2012), zvonok (06.03.2012), БУХ (07.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.7.19 (обновление) от 02.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

M@sterag (05.03.2012), Marina71 (10.03.2012), nadyulya (02.03.2012), Эльбрус (04.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.19 от 02.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для ускорения скачивания с TurboBit используем выпрямители ссылок - _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.7.19 (обновление) от 02.03.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

УтштМЫ (12.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.19 от 02.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для ускорения скачивания с TurboBit используем выпрямители ссылок - _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

domestic (05.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

> а нет, случайно, обновления?!


Держите: 2.0.33.7 КОРП

----------

ShadowMind (03.03.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия 11.0.7.19*  от 02.03.2012
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже *8.2.15.301.*
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------


## bessy

*обновление Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия 11.0.7.19* - УТ11.0.7.19.exe

*Внешняя форма регламентированного отчета "Бухгалтерская отчетность", реализованная в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина России от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н с изменениями по приказу Минфина РФ от 05.10.2011 № 124н* - BUH_BP20337.rar

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление торговлей" 11.0.7.19 от 02.03.2012*

*TurboBit * DepositFiles*

----------

fel (14.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1с8.2 Налогоплательщик, версия 3.0.33.1 от 14.02.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1с8.2 Налогоплательщик, версия 3.0.34.1 от 20.02.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*1с8.2 "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.23.1 от 20.02.2012*

Установка (авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*1с8.2 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.47.1 от 20.02.2012*

Установка ПРОФ (авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление для перехода с Базовой  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Установка КОРП (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Конфигурация Управление торговлей,  версия 10.3.16.1 от 21.02.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2[/HIDE]
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 1.0.10.2 от 22.02.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление перехода с Базовой на ПРОФ  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", версия 1.1.19.1  от 24.02.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.33.7 от 21.02.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления *ПРОФ* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления *Базовая* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление для перехода с Базовой на ПРОФ  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления *КОРП* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление для перехода с ПРОФ на КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" версия 11.0.7.18 от 27.02.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" версия 2.0.33.7 от 27.02.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" версия 2.0.33.7 от 27.02.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*1С:8.2 Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.2.6 от 01.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления  ->  скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*1С:8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 11" 11.0.7.19 от 02.03.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Дистрибутив обновления  ->  скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

1cUser2 (13.03.2012), adi_vs_tdk (05.03.2012), and371 (09.03.2012), andrey1ck (07.03.2012), andsidor (21.03.2012), Andyman (30.03.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), blacktiger69 (04.03.2012), Bladenv (19.03.2012), Blilli (05.04.2012), cassyan (22.03.2012), constz (09.03.2012), d5ce3e (03.03.2012), delele (07.03.2012), d_nsk (05.03.2012), escada116 (07.03.2012), etp (09.03.2012), EvgeniyVL (04.03.2012), fasti (12.03.2012), Galaca (07.03.2012), gfulk (03.03.2012), Gnomoed (29.03.2012), Gsergeevich1 (06.03.2012), intruder (16.03.2012), jony70 (23.03.2012), kiss101_81 (28.03.2012), konyavka (24.05.2012), KRUND (22.03.2012), larisav7 (19.03.2012), lassal (09.03.2012), lilimarlein (19.03.2012), Lontayer (11.03.2012), lubashin.fla (06.03.2012), Maha222 (30.03.2012), Mar Go (10.03.2012), Mariya9 (05.03.2012), Marusya (05.03.2012), mshka77 (13.03.2012), o-bol (11.03.2012), OLGAO (23.03.2012), Primus_vlg (26.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), rda-67 (09.03.2012), salika (03.04.2012), Sally (06.03.2012), Serenada31 (15.01.2013), sirm (06.04.2012), stasha (19.03.2012), tanya.vladis (31.03.2012), toliktigr (11.03.2012), Villi Brandt (01.04.2012), visadm (10.04.2012), Vladimir72 (11.03.2012), voffffka (05.03.2012), wit2007 (27.04.2012), x-bush (11.04.2012), ZhuZhu (22.03.2012), zvonok (06.03.2012), _CyMpaK_ (01.04.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012), Никитин Виктор (26.03.2012), Эльбрус (12.03.2012)

----------


## S_GRAY

* Бухгалтерская отчетность организаций для релиза 2.0.33.7 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.*

Фирма "1С", Москва. Март 2012 года

     Архив содержит внешнюю форму бухгалтерской отчетности, реализованную  в соответствии с образцами форм, утвержденными приказом Минфина РФ
от 02.07.2010 г. № 66н, с изменениями по приказу Минфина РФ  от 05.10.2011 № 124н, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.03.

     Изменения в текущей версии отчета:
   - Исправлена ошибка: при ведении аналитического учета расчетов с персоналом
     сводно по всем работникам, автозаполнение бухгалтерского баланса
     не учитывает сальдо 70 счета.

http://letitbit.net/download/54965.5...20337.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4396...20337.rar.html

----------

escada116 (07.03.2012), freelab (21.03.2012), stoik (06.03.2012), zvonok (06.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

_По просьбе:_

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения Версия 1.0.37.1 от 17.02.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Antonio74 (14.03.2012), Suchov (05.04.2012), Ламия (05.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> Подскажите пожалуйста, что такое "авторская сборка"? Как то боязно скачивать. Нельзя ли чистый комплект, установки последней ЗУП, выложить?


Это означает, что один мастер, золотые руки, сам собирает установку из предыдущего SETUP и текущего обновления. А официальные установки от 1С ждите с появлением партнерских дисков ИТС за март

----------

wanlim (06.03.2012), wtf66 (06.03.2012)

----------


## DesTreyd

народ, есть у кого нибудь
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Дошкольное питание, редакция 1.0", релиз 1.0.3.4 
ищется с целью покупки, сейчас надо глянуть насколько она подходит

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурации "Документооборот ПРОФ+КОРП (авторская сборка)", релиз 1.2.2.6 от 01.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Документооборот КОРП" 1.2.2.6 от 01.03.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------

blacktiger69 (06.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.47.1 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 1.0.24.1 от 06.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 00:38 ---------- Previous post was at 00:14 ----------

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.17.1*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

bismillyah (15.03.2012), Snoosmoomrik (08.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 1.0.24.1 от 06.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 17:49 ---------- Previous post was at 17:12 ----------

*Конфигурация "Полиграфия", релиз 1.3.23.1 от 06.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 18:26 ---------- Previous post was at 17:49 ----------

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.31.2 от 26.01.2012 (установка НЕЖАДНАЯ)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

bismillyah (15.03.2012), skolkos (09.03.2012), Snoosmoomrik (08.03.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Деньги 8  конфигурация "Деньги", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.24.1 от 06.03.2012 (обновление) *  

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*Полный комплект поставщика(авторская):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*файл конфигурации (.cf):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Anatoliy12 (11.03.2012), andsidor (10.03.2012), Andyman (30.03.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), riand (12.03.2012), Snoosmoomrik (08.03.2012), zowe (05.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## dmxxxxx

нужна ссылка на конфигурацию "управление не большой фирмой" для 8.2., спасибо заранее

----------


## Ukei

> управление небольшой фирмой для 8.2


релиз 1.3.2.5 от 30.08.2011: полная

----------

etp (13.03.2012), itinza (09.03.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012*

*Полный комплект поставщика(авторская):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации (.dt)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Обновление Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Обновление Базовая:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Обновление КОРП:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

----------

bismillyah (15.03.2012), constz (09.03.2012), iva1957 (21.03.2012), nabetta (12.03.2012), Nata-01 (14.03.2012), o-bol (21.03.2012), rUffi (12.03.2012), tanya.vladis (02.04.2012), wit2007 (08.03.2012), zapolskikh (11.03.2012), ZhuZhu (22.03.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.33.8*  - БУХ2.0.33.8.exe

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой для Бухгалтерии предприятия Версия 2.0.33.8* - БУХ.дистриб. для перех. с баз.exe

----------

Tacker (09.03.2012)

----------


## avddev

Обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 2.0.33.8 http://narod.ru/disk/43150065001.0b4...setup.rar.html
Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 2.0.33.8 http://narod.ru/disk/43152025001.662...pdate.rar.html

----------

and371 (09.03.2012), etp (09.03.2012), trunk777 (12.03.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.33.8*  от 07.03.2012
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

OksanaZ (30.03.2012)

----------


## nataly290361

*Обновления для 1С 8.2 с мартовского диска 1С ИТС ПРОФ:*

Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 2.0.33.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/ukx2wslc6

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая версия 2.0.33.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/yka4f1c9h

Управление производственным предприятием версия 1.3.23.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/kdmloo6ah

Зарплата и управление персоналом версия 2.5.47.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/7f9w0yl7a

Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая версия 2.5.47.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/8vpzlnxpz

Торговля версия 10.3.16.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/mavcev2kt

Торговля базовая версия 10.3.16.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/dndeb22o2

----------

Ajuice (12.03.2012), constz (09.03.2012), dmitry37 (31.03.2012), freelab (19.03.2012), Jur100 (10.03.2012), Lisa57 (29.03.2012), makres (02.04.2012), r12z (02.04.2012), rda-67 (06.05.2012), Sim-Sim (02.04.2012), sirm (06.04.2012), Solna (13.03.2012), Trender (16.04.2012), vievd (27.03.2012), Vladimir72 (12.04.2012), zapolskikh (11.03.2012), Елена Ефремова (21.03.2012), Ксения999 (15.04.2012), ТанюшаЯ (12.03.2012), Тэри (15.04.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 7.03.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 7.03.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

l@rik (15.04.2012), Lisa57 (29.03.2012), БУХ (11.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012*

Обновление для перехода с БАЗОВОЙ на ПРОФ: скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

sitnikus (09.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Деньги",  версия 1.0.24.1 от 06.03.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления *ПРОФ* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления *Базовая* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Обновление для перехода с Базовой на ПРОФ  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления *КОРП* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

1cUser2 (13.03.2012), andsidor (21.03.2012), dargh (13.03.2012), Garipov (23.03.2012), irishkang11 (09.03.2012), Jur100 (10.03.2012), l@mer (14.03.2012), Larrivi (10.03.2012), letnik (10.03.2012), lilimarlein (19.03.2012), margocha78 (09.03.2012), miriel (13.03.2012), NataZ (11.03.2012), NikAntonina (11.03.2012), perun2006 (14.03.2012), Primus_vlg (10.03.2012), remus1986 (11.03.2012), Shad86 (11.04.2012), sk_acc (11.03.2012), slezinka2508 (09.03.2012), Tacker (10.03.2012), Uka2010 (11.03.2012), Ирина_К (14.03.2012), Ксения999 (08.05.2012), Наг (11.03.2012), Олег Т. (16.03.2012), Эльбрус (11.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХОМНЕТ: Лизинг", релиз 3.1.58.1 для платформы 8.2 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.28.1 от 11.11.2011 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

and371 (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СКАТ-Профессионал", версия 4.11.11.01 от 18.11.2011 (установка, обновления, лекарство)*

В состав входит: Оперативный и управленческий учет; бухгалтерский и налоговый учет; автоматизация бухучета; кадровый учет и зарплата; учет в производстве; платежный календарь; планирование продаж, закупок, издержек, производства; приемка сырья; учет автотранспорта.

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РУМБА 8: Система управления отелем", релиз 8.2.1 (CF+DT+документация)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

blacktiger69 (12.03.2012), SkyFly (16.03.2012), valanord (13.03.2012)

----------


## Marina_546

Здравствуйте, вы мне очень помогли, я установила Бухгалтерия 2,0 релиз 21,2....помогите найти последовательное обновление конфигурации до последнего 34.6 или есть дальше

----------


## Ukei

*Marina_546*, *Бухгалтерия предприятия, обновления с 2.0.22.1 по 2.0.33.8* одним файлом.

----------

alekxa (13.03.2012), larisav7 (19.03.2012), Marina_546 (10.03.2012), NORD (11.03.2012), pm74 (15.03.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия  2.0.33.8   от 07.03.12 г.*
Полный комплект поставщика 
(авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><>*Скачать с Gagabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

Jada (13.03.2012), rus138 (14.03.2012), БУХ (20.03.2012)

----------


## Marina_546

Спасибо огромное! не подскажите, скачиваю,на диск С, захожу в 1с конфигуратор-обновить, выбираю файл, а он мне пишет. что папки с файлами не найденоИИ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.6.2 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.9.1 для платформы 8.2 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

[font=small]Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/[/fonta]

----------

bismillyah (15.03.2012), pm74 (15.03.2012), БУХ (11.03.2012)

----------


## MGemini

*Marina_546*, Марина, если есть трудности пиши. чем сможем поможем

----------


## avt874318

> Спасибо огромное! не подскажите, скачиваю,на диск С, захожу в 1с конфигуратор-обновить, выбираю файл, а он мне пишет. что папки с файлами не найденоИИ


То, что скачали, запустите! Укажите папку. И потом, из обновления конфига укажите ЭТУ папку (ту, куда установили скачанное обновление). :yes:

----------


## SinnerB

Спасибо огромное релизерам за ссылки, но не совсем понятно: почему вы не пишите, что это, например, обновление с такой-то на такую версию. Мне нужно не обновление, а сама конфигурация. как быть? уже перекачал с десяток ссылок - везде одно и то же

----------


## kalal

Да у меня тоже была такая проблема, пришлось потратить много времени.
Выкладываю обновления подряд как они должны идти:

1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 
2.0.13.5
2.0.14.5
2.0.14.8
2.0.15.6
2.0.16.1
2.0.17.7
2.0.18.2
2.0.20.10
2.0.21
2.0.22
2.0.23
2.0.24.10
2.0.25.5
2.0.26.8
2.0.27.8
2.0.28.3
2.0.29
2.0.30.8
2.0.31
2.0.32.4
2.0.32.6
2.0.33.7
2.0.33.8

----------

*Rimma* (11.03.2012), anna1975 (20.03.2012), Anykeyyy (13.03.2012), basil85 (21.03.2012), bruton (12.03.2012), CemLena (13.03.2012), dani8383 (20.03.2012), daniel0 (08.04.2012), demag (11.03.2012), dreams (19.03.2012), Elai (15.03.2012), embler (12.03.2012), eva0609 (12.03.2012), evg09 (13.08.2012), EvgeniyVL (13.03.2012), FSP150 (19.03.2012), Ih Bin Денис (15.03.2012), IrinaKostroma (11.03.2012), Jrcfyf (13.03.2012), kivix (16.03.2012), kola... (11.03.2012), konstz43 (14.03.2012), Kostyanyk (10.04.2012), k_v (04.04.2012), L480404 (12.03.2012), lobster (14.03.2012), MariM (16.04.2012), MBH (12.03.2012), ogoeff456 (11.04.2012), paritet.36 (12.03.2012), pitiless (11.03.2012), plhome (14.03.2012), plusonda (13.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), rda-67 (05.04.2012), rUffi (23.04.2012), Serg_F1 (20.03.2012), serverman (28.03.2012), shadows (22.03.2012), simanenko (04.04.2012), SinnerB (11.03.2012), sirocco (21.03.2012), sit_a (14.03.2012), TigerMouse (22.03.2012), TNT_2009 (13.03.2012)

----------


## san8105

*Типовые cf-ники
*
1С Бухгалтерия 2.0. релиз 2.0.33.8

ссылка1 / Ссыка2

1С Бухгалтерия 2.0.Базовая релиз 2.0.33.8

ссылка1 / Ссыка2

----------

Anykeyyy (13.03.2012), CemLena (13.03.2012), demag (11.03.2012), gfulk (11.03.2012), IrinaKostroma (11.03.2012), n_b (11.03.2012), SinnerB (11.03.2012), YanQi (12.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она 8.2   http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------

IrinaKostroma (11.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.7.2 от 07.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

EmpireSer (07.08.2012)

----------


## VAU

*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.33.8 (обновление)  от 07.03.12 г.

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.33.8 (обновление)  от 07.03.12 г.

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


*1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0*
Версия 2.0.33.8 (обновление)  от 07.03.12 г.

*Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

Anykeyyy (13.03.2012), CemLena (13.03.2012), DIMfather (17.03.2012), DmitryVG (22.03.2012), EvgeniyVL (13.03.2012), irishkaSH (12.03.2012), lilimarlein (19.03.2012), Mechanicuss (11.03.2012), rda-67 (08.04.2012), tdn62 (11.03.2012), TNT_2009 (13.03.2012), wirgis (11.03.2012)

----------


## SinnerB

Здравствуйте. Ищу конфигурации от фирмы "ПАРТНЕР СОФТ" - "ПС:Мебельное производство" и "ПС:Управление Мебельной Фабрикой". Или я не по адресу, т.к. это продуция сторонней фирмы?

----------


## datalist

День добрый, подскажите плиз что значит "авторская сборка " И? Вроде бы раньше не было таких сообщений? Быть может я что то пропустил ? Спасибо.

----------


## kalal

Выкладываю обновления подряд как они должны идти:

1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5

2.5.33.3
2.5.33.4
2.5.34
2.5.35
2.5.36
2.5.37
2.5.38
2.5.39
2.5.40.3
2.5.40.4
2.5.41
2.5.42.3
2.5.42.4
2.5.43
2.5.44
2.5.45.1
2.5.45.2
2.5.45.3
2.5.47
2.5.48

----------

anna1975 (20.03.2012), Antonio74 (14.03.2012), Anykeyyy (13.03.2012), CemLena (13.03.2012), daniel0 (08.04.2012), JammShoot (18.03.2012), АлексейГ1979 (25.03.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК" 2.0.31.2 от 26.01.2012*

*RapidGator * DepositFiles*

----------


## kalal

Выкладываю обновления подряд как они должны идти:

1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3

10.3.12
10.3.13
10.3.14
10.3.14.3
10.3.15
10.3.16


1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
"Управление торговлей", редакция 11

11.0.4
11.0.5
11.0.6.7
11.0.6.9
11.0.7.13
11.0.7.18
11.0.7.19
11.0.7.8

----------

alexandur (13.03.2012), bva-art (14.03.2012), ch09 (17.03.2012), iMpact (15.03.2012), mascha (15.03.2012), mixanik84 (12.03.2012), Vesta (08.04.2012), vievd (04.04.2012), wit2007 (12.03.2012)

----------


## kalal

1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 

Версия 2.0.32 полный релиз конфигурации 366.9 mb

---------- Post added at 08:57 ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 ----------

1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5  

Версия 2.5.45 полный релиз конфигурации 140,15 mb

----------

pluton_001 (13.03.2012), rUffi (12.03.2012), Sedj-13 (13.03.2012)

----------


## vlad420420

1С:Предприятие 8.2
Конфигурация 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 
Версия 2.0.33.8 CF
http://files.mail.ru/GO7YRH

----------

es-natali (12.03.2012), igorio (18.03.2012), PaladinRussia (18.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.1.9 от 11.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

etp (13.03.2012), Tacker (12.03.2012), vievd (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.32.6 от 07.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.32.6 от 07.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.32.6 от 07.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.33.7 от 21.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Свод отчетов", релиз 3.4.6.1 от 26.12.2011 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.37.1 от 17.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерская отчетность", релиз 1.1.6.1 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.6.1 от 27.01.2012*

Установка: скачать // зеркало

Методические модели: скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Государственные и муниципальные закупки", релиз 1.0.3.1 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.47.1 от 20.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 10.3.16.1 от 21.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

andsidor (23.03.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), CemLena (13.03.2012), gododin (13.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Воинская часть", релиз 2.0.8.1 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## vitamina

*Мартовские обновления от 1С для БГУ 8.2 (рел. 1.0.10.2) от 6-7 марта 2012 года* (спасибо romandvin)

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Содержимое архива:
*Скрытый текст*Правила переноса данных "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 7.7, ред. 6.2 <-> Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 8, ред. 1.0". (Архив содержит файлы: - BGU77_BGU8.ert - исполняющая обработка выгрузки; BGU77_BGU8.xml - правила конвертации ББУ 7.7 --> БГУ 8 версии 2.647.10.2. Эти правила можно использовать для загрузки данных в БГУ 8 начиная с релиза 1.0.10.2. Изменено: исправлена ошибка - при переносе данных по ОС в оперативном учете не определялся забалансовый счет (субсчет счета 21); исправлено: перенос данных с забалансовых счетов А01, А02.1 производится в документ "Поступление ОС (забаланс)" а не операцию, введенную вручную.)

Обработки выгрузки бюджетной отчетности (Реализована выгрузка отчетности ГРБС, ГАБС, ГАИФ в формате ФК версии 4.0, отчетности БУ и АУ в формате ФК версии 1.1. Обновлена выгрузка ГАБС г. Москвы.)

Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.17.1 (Архив содержит файлы: staterep.xml - обновленный комплект отчетности версии 2.0.17.1 от 07.03.2012. В отчетные формы 0503771 и 0503772 добавлены разделы, включающие данные в разрезе кодов бюджетной классификации. Выпуск очередной версии комплекта отчетности запланирован на 20.03.2012)

Внешняя форма регламентированного отчета "Заявление о ввозе товаров и уплате косвенных налогов", введенного Протоколом об обмене информацией в электронном виде между налоговыми органами государств-членов таможенного союза об уплаченных суммах косвенных налогов от 11 декабря 2009 г, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 5.04, утвержденном Приказом ФНС России от 01.02.2012 № ММВ-7-6/40@

----------

hello (09.04.2012), lilimarlein (19.03.2012)

----------


## niccin

Может кто нибудь выложить утилитку для перехода с бугхалтерии базовой на проф , буду очень признателен

----------


## skrest

*niccin*,
нужна не утилитка , а полная проф конфигурация , той же версии что  и твоя базовая.

----------


## vitamina

> Может кто нибудь выложить утилитку для перехода с бугхалтерии базовой на проф , буду очень признателен


  Это не утилитка, а обновление для перехода с базовой на ПРОФ. Для последней версии бухгалтерии смотри здесь

----------

Garipov (23.03.2012), niccin (13.03.2012)

----------


## alekxa

Добрый день! Поставила обновление Версия 2.0.33.8 (обновление) от 07.03.12 г., ожидала, что будет новый бланк счет-фактуры, а его нет. 
Подскажите, формы документов обновляются отдельным пакетом?

----------


## skrest

> Добрый день! Поставила обновление Версия 2.0.33.8 (обновление) от 07.03.12 г., ожидала, что будет новый бланк счет-фактуры, а его нет. 
> Подскажите, формы документов обновляются отдельным пакетом?


не надо  отдельных , просто надо включить применение новых счет фактур в предприятие/уч.п.

----------


## alekxa

> не надо  отдельных , просто надо включить применение новых счет фактур в предприятие/уч.п.


Извините за глупый вопрос: можно путь включения, или хотя бы в каком меню... Спасибо большое!

----------


## skrest

> Извините за глупый вопрос: можно путь включения, или хотя бы в каком меню... Спасибо большое!


я же сказал в меню предприятие :)
-предприятие/настройка параметров учета/ндс/применяется с......

----------

alekxa (14.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет", релиз 2.3.6.2 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношения с клиентами", релиз 1.1.5.2 от 06.07.2010 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Долевое строительство", релиз 2.0.1.1 для 8.2 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Долевое строительство", релиз 2.0.2.1 для 8.2 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.9.3 от 06.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

andsidor (06.04.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), inad (10.04.2012), kvadrat-nk (09.09.2012), LelikM (14.03.2012), nnbv (16.03.2012), SMitin (05.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.16.4 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## PaladinRussia

Добрый день просьба выложить последнюю *полную* версию обновлений зарплата и кадры
 и Управление предприятием

----------


## vitamina

*"Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 13.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*"Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 13.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

bismillyah (15.03.2012), ventiliator (14.03.2012)

----------


## kalal

> Добрый день просьба выложить последнюю *полную* версию обновлений зарплата и кадры
>  и Управление предприятием


1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5

2.5.33.3
2.5.33.4
2.5.34
2.5.35
2.5.36
2.5.37
2.5.38
2.5.39
2.5.40.3
2.5.40.4
2.5.41
2.5.42.3
2.5.42.4
2.5.43
2.5.44
2.5.45.1
2.5.45.2
2.5.45.3
2.5.46
2.5.47

----------

alexam09 (19.03.2012), Ka-Nadi (22.03.2012), Lala5874 (14.03.2012), Platinum (15.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), rUffi (19.04.2012), Tiger007 (14.03.2012), Максим23 (14.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

bogdan51 (27.04.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), Tiger007 (14.03.2012)

----------


## nataly290361

*Релизы (установка) для 1С 8.2 с мартовского диска 1С ИТС Партнерский*

Бухгалтерия предприятия версии 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.33.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/tp12ph4sp

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая версии 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.33.7
http://depositfiles.com/files/74cz8zm51

Комплексная конфигурация версии 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.18.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/y2gppqn4r 

Управление производственным предприятием версии 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.23.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/f2d0uzspt

Зар.плата и управление персоналом версия 2.5.47.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/x8n5viv6m

Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая версия 2.5.47.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/e50l7k1rs

Розница версии 1.0.15.6 и 2.0.3.17
http://depositfiles.com/files/byypnu0rc

Розница базовая версия 1.0.15.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/xhum0mb3y

Управление торговлей версии 10.3.16.1 и 11.0.7.13
http://depositfiles.com/files/brs620btq

Управление торговлей базовая версия 10.3.16.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/o403srrg5

----------

Albi (14.03.2012), burjui (14.03.2012), konstz43 (14.03.2012), Korjav (16.03.2012), lobster (14.03.2012), mvaleria (14.03.2012), nadyulya (14.03.2012), Ninaugntu (20.03.2012), PaladinRussia (13.03.2012), Porsche (14.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), solnecnaya (14.03.2012), TED (14.03.2012), Tiger007 (14.03.2012), Андрей1978123 (14.03.2012)

----------


## PaladinRussia

:dance:СПАСИБО!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью для 1С:УПП", релиз 1.3.23.1 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

black-crow (14.03.2012)

----------


## Albi

Бухгалтерия предприятия проф версии 2.0.33.8 у кого-нибудь есть?

----------


## bim12

2.0.32.4 "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"

----------


## bozs

народ! поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией 1с Университет, если у кого она есть...

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Ликероводочный и винный завод", релиз 1.3.23.1 от 12.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------


## Алексей 163

вот она 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------


## alekxa

Милые люди, добрый день! У меня конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.25.9) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Открывается платформой 8.2, попробовала 8.1 не получается. Подскажите, плиз, какие обновления надо поставить? Скачала обновления для 8.1 не встают. Пишет о несовместимости.

----------


## S_GRAY

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК" 2.0.31.2 (26.01.2012)*

Конфигурация предназначена для использования в товариществах собственников жилья (ТСЖ), жилищно-строительных кооперативах (ЖСК), ДЕЗах, жилищно-эксплуатационных управляющих компаниях (ЖЭУК), управляющих и в других подобных организациях ЖКХ, которые ведут как расчет квартплаты и прочих коммунальных услуг, так и паспортный учет.

Данная конфигурация подходит для любых учреждений сферы коммунальных и жилищных услуг, таких как:

* товарищества собственников жилья (ТСЖ),
* жилищно-эксплуатационные управления (ЖЭУ),
* жилищно-эксплуатационные управляющие компании (ЖЭУК),
* жилищно-эксплуатационные конторы (ЖЭК),
* дирекции по эксплуатации зданий (ДЭЗ),
* жилищно-коммунальные хозяйства (ЖКХ),
* коммунальные сервисные компании,
* коттеджные поселки,
* гаражно-строительные кооперативы,
* дачные кооперативы,
* единые расчетные центры,
* управляющие компании.

Конфигурация подойдет как для небольшого ТСЖ, так и для крупной управляющей компании или расчетного центра.

В конфигурации решаются следующие задачи:

Учет владельцев имущества:
* Ведение подробного учета о юридических лицах и арендаторах жилых и нежилых помещений, а также паркингов;
* Ведение подробного учета сведений о жильцах;
* Полноценный паспортный учет (регистрация, снятие с учета, изменение фамилии, замена документа, удостоверяющего личность);

Автоматизированное формирование печатных форм паспортного стола:
* Форма № 1 "Заявление о регистрации по месту пребывания"
* Форма № 2 "Адресный листок прибытия"
* Форма № 3 "Свидетельство о регистрации по месту пребывания"
* Форма № 4 "Журнал учета заявлений о регистрации по месту пребывания по форме №1 и выдачи свидетельств о регистрации по месту пребывания по форме №3"
* Форма № 5 "Анкета"
* Форма № 6 "Заявление о регистрации (о снятии с регистрационного учета) по месту жительства"
* Форма № 7 "Адресный листок убытия"
* Форма № 8 "Свидетельство о регистрации по месту жительства"
* Форма № 9 "Карточка регистрации"
* Форма № 10 "Поквартирная карточка"
* Форма № 11 "Домовая (поквартирная) книга"
* Форма № 12 "Листок статистического учета мигранта"
* Форма № 13 "Журнал учета заявлений формы №6 и выдачи свидетельств о регистрации по месту жительства"
* Форма № 14 "Уведомление в орган регистрационного учета"

Полноценный учет жилого и нежилого фонда:
- нежилые и жилые помещения:
* хранение множества характеристик зданий: этажность, количество подъездов, различные виды площади, ответственные мастера по обслуживанию зданий, а также возможность учета дополнительных индивидуальных характеристик, определяемых пользователем.
* хранение множества характеристик квартир и офисов: количество комнат, тип собственности, состояние, категория, площади помещений, а также возможность учета дополнительных индивидуальных характеристик, определяемых пользователем.
* паркинги:
* паркинги - возможность учета нескольких парковок;
* машиноместа - возможность учета отдельных машиномест каждой парковки;

Расчеты и начисления:
* начисления за жилье, коммунальные и прочие услуги с учетом всех особенностей расчета и начисления - по нормам, площадям, количеству жильцов, - с возможностью выделения индивидуальных тарифов для первых или последних этажей, а также с учетом других особенностей;
* расчет начислений за услуги с использованием индивидуальных и домовых (общих) приборов учета (счетчиков);
* учет и начисление различных услуг за паркинг;
* расчет и учет всех имеющихся у жильцов льгот;
* учет субсидий, расчет и учет бюджетных дотаций;
* расчет и начисление пени;
* полный анализ взаиморасчетов с потребителями услуг в разрезе периодов и потребляемых услуг;
ведение бухгалтерского учета и учета и расчета платежей в одной базе одновременно, с автоматическим отражением всех движений.
* составление сметы затрат, закрытие затратных счетов в соответствии со сметой и контроль ее исполнения;
* проведение перерасчетов начислений за прошедшие периоды в связи с изменившимися условиями;

Формирование следующих отчетов:
* финансово-лицевой счет;
* справка в ГЦЖС;
* оборотно-сальдовая ведомость;
* ведомость по начислениям и оплате;
* квитанции нескольких видов (в том числе и со штрих-кодом);
* отчеты по оплате;
* отчеты о расходе ресурсов по показаниям приборов учета;
* сведения о лицах, имеющих право на льготы;
* отчет о выпадающих доходах с формированием файла в формате txt;
* списки жильцов, свободных квартир;
* списки машиномест и их владельцев;
* а также прочие отчеты.

Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет всех остальных участков организации - за счет интеграции с программой "1С: Бухгалтерия 8" возможен стандартный бухгалтерский и налоговый учет без необходимости совершать обмен и выгрузки между модулями учета квартплаты и бухгалтерии
* Учет материалов;
* Складской учет;
* Учет торговых операций;
* Учет операций с денежными средствами;
* Учет основных средств и нематериальных активов;
* Учет производства;
* Начисление заработной платы;
* Учет хозяйственной деятельности нескольких организаций в единой базе;
* Применение любых налоговых режимов (УСН, ЕНВД, обычная система налогообложения, ИП) и переход с одного налогового режима на другой в рабочей базе за несколько минут.

Подомовой учет затрат:
* автоматическое распределение затрат на услуги и материалы по домам, парковкам и прочим объектам учета;
* множество гибких и настраиваемых способов распределения затрат: по количеству домов, по площади, по количеству проживающих, а также по любой другой количественной характеристике, привязанной к объекту учета;
* закрепление за любым зданием нескольких мастеров или подразделений и прочих ответственных лиц;
* возможность распределения затрат по зданиям, закрепленным за определенным мастером или подразделением;
* формирование актов по выполненным работам;
* формирование отчетов по затратам, в том числе справка калькуляция затрат.

Состав архива: 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 Конфигурация "Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК" 2.0.31.2 (Полная версия)
Дата выхода: 26.01.2012
ОС: Microsoft Windows 2000/NT/XP/2003R2/Vista/2008/7/2008R2 x86/64
Формат файла: zip
Размер файла: 231,81 Mb
Лекарство: не требуется (используется HASP-ключ платформы 1С 8.2)

http://letitbit.net/download/87764.8...setup.zip.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8659...setup.zip.html

----------

Adoms (14.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> Милые люди, добрый день! У меня конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.25.9) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
> Открывается платформой 8.2, попробовала 8.1 не получается. Подскажите, плиз, какие обновления надо поставить? Скачала обновления для 8.1 не встают. Пишет о несовместимости.


Посмотрел на сайте поддержки - получил вот такую схему обновлений:
1.6.25.9 - 1.6.26.3 - 1.6.27.1 - 1.6.28.2 - 1.6.30.7 - 1.6.31.1
Все обновления можно взять здесь
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.16.4 от 13.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

alekxa (14.03.2012)

----------


## Nerle

у кого есть конфигурация 1С Упрощенка 8 выложите

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти", релиз 5.0.01.02 от 05.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

fasti (02.04.2012), lenin (15.03.2012)

----------


## Fellix

Поделитесь у кого есть последний релиз Управление ИТ отделом 8 
2.1.5.3 от 29.02.12

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношения с клиентами", релиз 1.1.13.1 от 14.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

VOlga1 (12.04.2012)

----------


## avddev

Уважаемый читайте предыдущие сообщения уже неоднократно писалось что таковой в природе не существует. Есть бухгалтерия 2.0 в которой с помощью настроек программы и переключения интерфейса включается данный режим учета. И раздел попрошайка находится в другой ветке.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.8.3 от 14.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

alexx0 (10.04.2012), Rio2000 (16.03.2012), Влад12 (11.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Дистрибутивы установок конфигураций 1С Предприятия 8.2 с партнерского диска ИТС март 2012:*

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.33.7 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.33.7 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.7 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.32.6 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Базовая 2.0.32.6 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.32.6 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.22.2 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" версия 1.7.3.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" (базовая) версия 1.7.3.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ" Версия 1.2.2.3 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.47.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая 2.5.47.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.47.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.37.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  1.0.9.2 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения Базовая 1.0.9.2 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.18.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.23.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Управление торговлей 11.0.7.13 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Управление торговлей 10.3.16.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Управление торговлей (базовая) 10.3.16.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.17 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 1.0" версия 1.0.15.6 -> скачать | зеркало
Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 1.0" версия 1.0.15.6 (базовая) -> скачать | зеркало

Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" Версия 3.0.34.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

"1С:Воинская часть 8", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.8.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

"Свод отчетов ПРОФ",  Версия 3.4.6.1  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
Документооборот ПРОФ, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 -> скачать | зеркало
Документооборот КОРП, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 -> скачать | зеркало
Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность" Версия 1.1.6.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", Версия 2.1.5.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.9.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 2.0.6.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Методические модели конф."Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 2.0.6 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.3.2.5 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Конфигурация "Образовательное учреждение", ознакомительная версия  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

AlenaS (16.03.2012), bismillyah (15.03.2012), bozs (15.03.2012), fel (02.04.2012), galeena (16.03.2012), gogofogo (16.03.2012), l@mer (12.05.2012), Marusya (03.07.2012), maryanna (01.04.2012), mike24 (16.03.2012), moal (27.03.2012), MWalker (17.03.2012), Nadinka (15.03.2012), NAM (16.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), rda-67 (06.05.2012), redfox777 (15.03.2012), Rio2000 (16.03.2012), Sally (15.03.2012), stasha (19.03.2012), Кошка Мурка (15.03.2012), Мадам (17.03.2012), Плюс-Минус (16.03.2012), Тишка (17.03.2012)

----------


## Kudraviy

> *Конфигурация "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношения с клиентами", релиз 1.1.13.1 от 14.03.2012 (обновление)*
> 
> скачать // зеркало
> 
> Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/


Здравствуйте. А талбеткой случайно не владеете?

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.33.8 от 07.03.2012*

*DEPOSITFILES * ULTO*

----------


## Алексей 163

предприятие 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4...%2529.rar.html

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Viy_Nvkz

А отученной от ключа версии случаем нету ? :blush:




> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти", релиз 5.0.01.02 от 05.03.2012 (установка)*
> 
> скачать // зеркало
> 
> Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## alekxa

Милые люди, добрый день! У меня конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.25.9) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Открывается платформой 8.2, попробовала 8.1 не получается. Подскажите, плиз, какие обновления надо поставить? Скачала обновления для 8.1 не встают. Пишет о несовместимости.

[QUOTE=vitamina;221383]Посмотрел на сайте поддержки - получил вот такую схему обновлений:
1.6.25.9 - 1.6.26.3 - 1.6.27.1 - 1.6.28.2 - 1.6.30.7 - 1.6.31.1
Все обновления можно взять здесь
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Добрый день! Скачала обновления. Начала ставить 1.6.26.3 на 1.6.25.9, а милый конфигуратор пишет мне, следующее: "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы". Подскажите, что это может быть?

----------


## vitamina

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.1.13 (ознакомительная версия) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

galeena (16.03.2012)

----------


## mawa1109

Не нашла релиз 1.3.23.1 для 1С.8. Выложите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## vitamina

> У меня конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)....
> Скачала обновления. Начала ставить 1.6.26.3 на 1.6.25.9, а милый конфигуратор пишет мне, следующее: "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы". Подскажите, что это может быть?


Только сейчас обратил внимание, что Бухгалтерия *базовая*.
Пробуем обновление базовой:
скачать 1.6.26.3
скачать 1.6.27.1
скачать 1.6.28.2
скачать 1.6.30.7
скачать 1.6.31.1
Все...





> Не нашла релиз 1.3.23.1 для 1С.8. Выложите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь.


А я за 30 секунд нашел -> здесь

----------

pvn_neo (24.03.2012)

----------


## kalal

Книги по 1С

----------


## Светлана79

Здравствуйте! Ищу конфигурацию 1С Авто обновление или подскажите плиз как обновить нетиповую конфигурацию

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С Предприятие Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.16.4 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)
*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------


## VAU

*Управление торговлей  11.07.19 от  02.03.2012 г.* 
Полный комплект поставщика вся конфигурация
(авторская сборка) - размер 199.48 мб

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Документооборот 1.2.2.6 (ПРОФ КОРП) от 02.03.2012*
Полный комплект поставщика вся конфигурация
(авторская сборка) - размер 12.91 мб

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*


*Деньги Версия 1.0.24.1* 
Полный комплект поставщика вся конфигурация
(авторская сборка) - размер 99.63 мб

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------

649 (03.04.2012), Опарыш (05.04.2012), Тиваев (17.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.33.1 от 15.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.14 от 28.02.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.29.1 от 20.12.2011 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------

mikeaa2006 (16.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.2.7 от 16.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

_По запросу _Kuza_

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"* (обновления)

*релиз 3.0.34.1 от 20.02.12*  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
*релиз 3.0.33.1 от 14.02.12*  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
*релиз 3.0.32.1 от 24.01.12*  -> скачать 
*релиз 3.0.31.1 от 19.12.11*   -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
*релиз 3.0.30.1 от 11.10.11*  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
*релиз 3.0.29.1 от 17.08.11*  ->   -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
*Пакет релизов 3.0.25.2, 3.0.26.1,3.0.27.1,3.0.28.1* -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Документооборот ПРОФ, редакция 1.2 Версия 1.2.2.7  от 16.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Документооборот КОРП, редакция 1.2 Версия 1.2.2.7  от 16.03.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012), r12z (13.04.2012), _Kuza (16.03.2012), АннаА (22.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП", релиз 1.2.2.7 от 16.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> Сообщение от vvv59
> 
> 1С 8.2 Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит, редакция 8, ПРОФ" 2.0.27.12 от 03.10.2011 (отученая от ключа)
> 
> Правда - а какой пароль !!И Заранее спасибо !!


Вполне возможно, что пароль ru-board или h00k

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012), Создание Тьмы (03.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХОМНЕТ: Лизинг", релиз 3.1.56.41 для 8.2 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Питер-Софт: Управление процессами", релиз 3.1.17.1 для 8.2 (демо)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Vovanches (23.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*stydent1979*, насколько я понял, надо обновить БГУ Базовую  1.0.8.2. Ниже обновления:..

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.12 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ 1.0.10.2 от 22.02.12 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

stydent1979 (18.03.2012), Серей (20.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.16 от 16.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.16 от 16.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "КТ:АЛКОГОЛЬ: Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией", релиз 10.3.15.2 для 8.2 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

d456258 (13.05.2012), Natfim (21.03.2012), Светялчок (19.03.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*УСТАНОВКИ  КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ 1С: 8.2 С ПАРТНЕРСКОГО ДИСКА ИТС МАРТ 2012:*

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1   *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*…..*turbobit* 

Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.31.1   *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.33.7    *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.33.7 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.7 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.1.13 (ознакомительная версия) *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.32.6 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения Базовая 2.0.32.6 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 2.0.32.6 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.22.2 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" (базовая) Версия 1.7.1.5 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" версия 1.7.3.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" (базовая) версия 1.7.3.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ" Версия 1.2.2.3 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.47.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая 2.5.47.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.47.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.37.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*…..*turbobit*

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.9.2 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения Базовая 1.0.9.2 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.18.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*…..*turbobit*

Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.23.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*…..*turbobit*

Управление торговлей 11.0.7.13 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Управление торговлей 10.3.16.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Управление торговлей (базовая) 10.3.16.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.17 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 1.0" версия 1.0.15.6 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Розница, редакция 1.0" версия 1.0.15.6 (базовая) *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" Версия 3.0.34.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

"1С:Воинская часть 8", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.8.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

"Свод отчетов ПРОФ", Версия 3.4.6.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Документооборот ПРОФ, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Документооборот КОРП, редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.4.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность" Версия 1.1.6.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", Версия 2.1.5.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.9.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.3.4.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 2.0.6.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.3.2.5 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.1.5.2  *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Образовательное учреждение", ознакомительная версия + описание *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1.3 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Государственные и муниципальные закупки" Версия 1.0.3.1 (обновление) *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Конфигурация "Платежные документы" Версия 1.0.6.1 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

Расширение для карманных компьютеров (PDA) 8.2.6.14 *letitbit*…..*vip-file*…..*deposit*

----------

-Ира- (23.03.2012), Andy_Sv (22.03.2012), blacktiger69 (23.03.2012), bvn_kam (22.03.2012), Chenn (27.03.2012), frizzy (22.03.2012), gaga515 (26.03.2012), JamGen (07.04.2012), Ka-Nadi (22.03.2012), l@rik (15.04.2012), maximmus (22.03.2012), metal37 (20.03.2012), misterfix (18.04.2012), nefto (22.03.2012), OksanaZ (30.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), Retep (20.03.2012), rommus1 (25.03.2012), sergnau (18.04.2012), Shamrock (23.03.2012), Sim-Sim (10.04.2012), squirrel.80 (23.03.2012), vievd (06.06.2012), vus438 (22.03.2012), xSutener07x (21.03.2012), YURA73 (22.03.2012), zvonok (20.03.2012), Брат-3 (27.03.2012), Мадам (20.03.2012), Опарыш (05.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Документооборот КОРП" 1.2.2.7* от *16.03.2012*

*DEPOSITFILES*

----------

blacktiger69 (23.03.2012), Витаминыч (22.03.2012)

----------


## yermakov_d

Набор типовых конфигураций с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за март 2012 года

1. Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.7 и 2.0.33.7 
скачать   ,  зеркало 
2. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.32.6
скачать   ,  зеркало
3. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.32.6 базовая
скачать   ,  зеркало
3. Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия КОРП 2.0.32.6
скачать   ,  зеркало
4. Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.33.7
скачать   ,  зеркало
5. Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.7 и 3.0.1.13
скачать   ,  зеркало
6. Комплаксная автоматизация 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.18.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
7. Управляющий 1.7.3.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
8. Управляющий Базовая 1.7.1.5 и 1.7.3.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
9. Управляющий ПРОФ 1.1.3.4 и 1.2.2.3
скачать   ,  зеркало
10. Консолидация 1.2.9.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
11. Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1 и 2.0.6.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
12. Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
13. "Корпоративный университет", версия 2.0.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
14. Документооборот 1.1.4.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
15. Документооборот КОРП 1.1.4.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
16. Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.39.1 и 1.3.23.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
17. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.47.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
18. Зарпалата и управление персоналом базовая 2.5.47.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
19. Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП 2.5.47.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
20. Общеобразовательное учреждение 1.0.0
скачать   ,  зеркало
21. Платежные документы 1.0.6.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
22. Расширение для карманных компьютеров 8.2.6.14
скачать   ,  зеркало
23. Розница 1.0.15.6 и 2.0.3.17
скачать   ,  зеркало
24. Розница базова 1.0.15.6
скачать   ,  зеркало
25. Упраавление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.2.5
скачать   ,  зеркало
26. Налогоплательщик 3.0.34.1
скачать   ,  зеркало
27. Управление торговлей 10.3.16.1 и 11.0.7.13
скачать   ,  зеркало
27. Управление торговлей базовая 10.3.16.1
скачать   ,  зеркало

----------

Geolia (05.04.2012), karabas000 (24.03.2012), maryanna (01.04.2012), misfit (03.04.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), r12z (02.04.2012), rommus1 (25.03.2012), rUffi (02.05.2012), SMitin (28.03.2012), Spazmik (26.03.2012), Персефона (30.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.32.2 от 12.02.2012 (установка)*
Платформа не ниже 8.2.15.х!

Установка: скачать // зеркало // зеркало

CF unlock: скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи" релиз 2.1.7.1 (CF unlock)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Bladenv (19.03.2012), cha-cha-cha (23.03.2012), EmpireSer (07.08.2012), georgius_cool (27.05.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Воинская часть" 2.0.8.1* от *01.02.2012*

*UNIBYTES * TURBOBIT*

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## lomshakov

КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы, редакция 3.0
*Релизы:*
релиз 3.0.50.1 --> setup | update | Чистая база + Демо
релиз 3.0.49.1 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.48.1 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.47.1 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.46.1 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.45.2 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.45.1 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.44.4 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.44.3 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.44.2 --> setup | update
релиз 3.0.44.1 --> setup | update

Описание программы на сайте разработчика

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012), root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 11.0.7.20 от 19.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012), Плюс-Минус (19.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 ТЕСТОВАЯ Версия 11.0.7.20  от 19.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Новое в версии



> -    Исправление выявленных ошибок.
> -    Поддержка постановления Правительства РФ от 26 декабря 2011 года №1137 
> 
> В соответствии с новым постановлением правительства в программе решены следующие задачи.
> 
>     Предусмотрена возможность внесения исправлений в выставленные счета-фактуры.
>     Предусмотрена возможность применения корректировочных счетов-фактур.
>     Формы счетов-фактур, журнала счетов-фактур, книг покупок и продаж приведены в соответствие с новым постановлением.

----------

NastyMN (20.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.24.1 от 19.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

and69 (21.03.2012), blacktiger69 (22.03.2012), Bladenv (19.03.2012), ulgr0m (20.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.33.1 от 19.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added at 23:50 ---------- Previous post was at 23:25 ----------

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.24.1 от 19.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

993331 (23.03.2012), boralex69 (20.03.2012), Ксения999 (15.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Управление производственным предприятием,  Версия 1.3.24.1 от 19.03.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Файл конфигурации ( .cf) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Файл конфигурации (.cfu) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Файл конфигурации ( .dt) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

dm30 (08.10.2012), domestic (21.03.2012), etp (24.03.2012), nadezhda1304 (19.09.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Платежные документы", релиз 1.0.7.1 от 20.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Платежные документы", релиз 1.0.7.1 от 20.03.2012 (установка)*

Полный комплект: скачать // зеркало // зеркало

CF: скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Эльбрус (21.03.2012)

----------


## lomshakov

*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 2.0*
*Релизы:*
релиз 2.0.33.8 --> update
релиз 2.0.32.4 --> update
релиз 2.0.30.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.29.10 --> update
релиз 2.0.28.3 --> update
релиз 2.0.26.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.24.11 --> update
релиз 2.0.23.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.20.10 --> update
релиз 2.0.19.9 --> update
релиз 2.0.17.8 --> setup

Все файлы в одной папке на сервере

Описание конфигурации на сайте фирмы "1С"

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012), root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет", релиз 2.3.5.1 от 20.02.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет", релиз 2.3.6.2 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 20.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией", релиз 10.3.18.1 от 20.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

andsidor (06.04.2012), C''olt (21.03.2012), Natfim (21.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Оперативная печать", релиз 10.3.16.1 от 21.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики" для платформы 8.2*

*Установка 2.0.19.2:* скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Обновления с 2.0.20.1 по 2.0.33.1 (одним архивом):* скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Конфигурация "Платежные документы", релиз 1.0.7.1 от 20.03.2012*

Установка (полный комплект, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Новое в версии*
*Скрытый текст*Новое в версии

    Реализована печать транспортной накладной по форме, утвержденной Постановлением Правительства РФ от 30.12.2011 N 1208 "О внесении изменений в Правила перевозок грузов автомобильным транспортом".

Смотрите также

    Релиз предназначен для обновления с версии 1.0.6.1. Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm;
    Порядок обновления релиза и дополнительная информация приведена в файле ReadMe.txt;
    Перечень изменений в релизе и исправленные ошибки приведен в файле Платежные документы. Версия 1.0.7. Изменения в версии.mxl.

----------


## bessy

> Помогите пож-та, пролистал все страницы и не нашел.
> Очень нужна!
> *ВНЕШНЯЯ ФОРМА НАЛОГОВОЙ ДЕКЛАРАЦИИ ПО НАЛОГУ НА ИМУЩЕСТВО ОРГАНИЗАЦИЙ* ПРИКАЗ от 24.11.11 N ММВ-7-11/895 для 1С БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ 8.2


*IMUD_BP20308.rar*

----------

freelab (22.03.2012)

----------


## Leshii2009

Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами",релиз 2.0.33.2 от 21.03.2012 (обновление) 
http://depositfiles.com/files/25j7fh0kn

----------


## vitamina

_По просьбе:_

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" Базовая, 1.0.8.2 от 21.12.2011*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" Базовая 1.0.10.2 от 22.02.2012* -> здесь

Комплект релизов БГУ Базовой (все спасибки за выкладку говорим  romandvin):

1. установка релиза 1.0.2.3
2. все обновления БГУ базовой с 1.0.3.2 до 1.0.10.2

СКАЧАТЬ АРХИВ С БГУ БАЗОВЫМИ, 487.9 МБ

----------

Dark696 (23.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), Мася (22.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Бухгалтерия строительной организации", релиз 2.0.33.2 от 21.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.33.2 от 22.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.33.2 от 22.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 19:11 ---------- Previous post was at 17:31 ----------

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.33.2 для платформы 8.2.15.х от 14.03.2012*

Установка: скачать // зеркало
Обновление: скачать // зеркало
Вылеченный CF: скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

bismillyah (25.03.2012), bonifazi (23.03.2012), mikeaa2006 (26.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 11.0.7.21 от 22.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

> Поставил конфигурацию 2.0.33.8 на платформу 8.2.15.301, создаю пустую базу - все отлично. Но при загрузке старой базы в справке/о программе пишет 2.0.31.7. Подскажите почему так происходит? Заранее благодарен.


А вы чего хотели? Надо не загружать старую базу в новую, а обновлять ее новым релизом...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 ТЕСТОВАЯ Версия 11.0.7.21 от 22.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Новое в версии*
*Скрытый текст*Версия 11.0.7.21
Новое в версии

    Исправление выявленных ошибок.
    Поддержка постановления Правительства РФ от 26 декабря 2011 года №1137 

В соответствии с новым постановлением правительства в программе решены следующие задачи.

    Предусмотрена возможность внесения исправлений в выставленные счета-фактуры.
    Предусмотрена возможность применения корректировочных счетов-фактур.
    Формы счетов-фактур, журнала счетов-фактур, книг покупок и продаж приведены в соответствие с новым постановлением.


Смотрите также

    Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 11.0.7.13, 11.0.7.19 и 11.0.7.20. Порядок обновления приведен в файле "1cv8upd.htm".
    Дополнительная информация приведена в файле "ReadMe.txt".

----------

pvn_neo (25.03.2012), riand (22.03.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Управление производственным предприятием  1.3.24.1 
 Полный комплект поставщика
 (авторская сборка)* 

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.7 и 2.0.33.7*
Конфигурация с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за март 2012 года

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.33.7*
Конфигурация с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за март 2012 года

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.7 и 3.0.1.13*
Конфигурация с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за март 2012 года

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Упраавление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.2.5*
Конфигурация с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за март 2012 года

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Управление торговлей 10.3.16.1 и 11.0.7.13*
Конфигурация с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за март 2012 года

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Gigabase* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

bagira0108 (23.03.2012), cds (26.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

riand
Читаем :

1. Установка шаблона обновления 1С:Предприятие 8 -> здесь, 

2. Порядок обновления конфигураций 1С:Предприятие 8  -> здесь

----------

riand (23.03.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Платежные документы" 1.0.7.1* от *20.03.2012*

*UniBytes * TurboBit * DepositFiles*

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.21 от 22.03.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

A. S. (26.03.2012), Ajuice (10.04.2012), blacktiger69 (23.03.2012), Chenn (23.03.2012), dobriy0825 (23.03.2012), escada116 (23.03.2012), Fru (23.03.2012), Garipov (23.03.2012), kaizZer (23.03.2012), lav1960 (23.03.2012), letnik (30.03.2012), linge (23.03.2012), Merzz (23.03.2012), msZorro (01.04.2012), OLGAO (23.03.2012), Olga_83 (23.03.2012), paritet.36 (03.04.2012), rda-67 (06.05.2012), riand (23.03.2012), vetalgve (23.03.2012), WHITE26 (23.03.2012), ZhuZhu (23.03.2012), надия (23.03.2012)

----------


## WHITE26

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ. релиз 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*
http://files.mail.ru/5EU28G

----------

A5401160 (23.03.2012), Cat2882 (08.04.2012), escada116 (23.03.2012), Merzz (23.03.2012), Natfim (23.03.2012), stred11 (23.03.2012), tanya.vladis (02.04.2012), tdn62 (23.03.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.34.6* - БУХ 2.0.34.6.exe

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой  Версия 2.0.34.6* - updstpb.exe

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.33.8*  - БУХ2.0.33.8.exe

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой для Бухгалтерии предприятия Версия 2.0.33.8* - БУХ.дистриб. для перех. с баз.exe

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.33.7 - БУХ 2.0.33.7.exe

Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой (Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.33.7 ) - дистр. для пер.с баз. БУХ2.0.33.7.exe*

*Обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.6* -БУХ2.0.32.6.exe

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.32.4* - *БУХ 2.0.32.4.exe*

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2* -*БП баз. 2.0.32.4.exe*

*обновление 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.31.7  от 12.01.2012* -*бух 2.0.31.7.exe*

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.30.8* -*БУХ2.0.30.8.exe*

*обновление  Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.29.9* -*БУХ 2.0.29.9.exe*

*обновление  Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.28.3*- *БУХ 2.0.28.3.exe*

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.25.5-бух.2.025.5.exe*

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.24.10-бух.2.0.24.10.exe*

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.23.9-бух.2.0.23.9.exe*

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.22.1-бух.2.0.22.1.exe*

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

Версия для перехода с БАЗОВОЙ: скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.35.2 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

msZorro (01.04.2012)

----------


## kalal

*Обновление от 23.03.2012*

Бухгалтерия предприятия,  Версия 2.0.34.6

Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), Версия 2.0.34.6

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, Версия 2.5.48

Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 Версия 10.3.17

Управление торговлей, редакция 11 Версия 11.0.7.21

*Предыдущие версии обновлений:*

1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 
2.0.13.5
2.0.14.5
2.0.14.8
2.0.15.6
2.0.16.1
2.0.17.7
2.0.18.2
2.0.20.10
2.0.21
2.0.22
2.0.23
2.0.24.10
2.0.25.5
2.0.26.8
2.0.27.8
2.0.28.3
2.0.29
2.0.30.8
2.0.31
2.0.32.4
2.0.32.6
2.0.33.7
2.0.33.8

1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5

2.5.33.3
2.5.33.4
2.5.34
2.5.35
2.5.36
2.5.37
2.5.38
2.5.39
2.5.40.3
2.5.40.4
2.5.41
2.5.42.3
2.5.42.4
2.5.43
2.5.44
2.5.45.1
2.5.45.2
2.5.45.3
2.5.46
2.5.47

1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация
Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3

10.3.12
10.3.13
10.3.14
10.3.14.3
10.3.15
10.3.16

1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация
"Управление торговлей", редакция 11

11.0.4
11.0.5
11.0.6.7
11.0.6.9
11.0.7.8
11.0.7.13
11.0.7.18
11.0.7.19

----------

alex969 (01.04.2012), h0201 (05.04.2012), lav1960 (23.03.2012), MikleV (23.03.2012), Mordret (23.03.2012), mshka77 (01.04.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), Shura19 (10.04.2012), trunk777 (26.03.2012), __anton__ (23.03.2012), Ленок444 (23.03.2012), Светтик (23.03.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1C Предприятие: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)
*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1C Предприятие: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)
*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*


*1C Предприятие: Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)
*
*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1C Предприятие: Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

Jur100 (23.03.2012), Mordret (23.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), TigerMouse (14.04.2012), Ксения999 (15.04.2012), Ленок444 (23.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.34.6 от 23.03.2012
Внимание! Релиз отозван!
в версии допущены ошибки:
- Баланс: ошибка при печати,
- Бухгалтерская отчетность: в расчет строки 1100 не попадают суммы строк
- 1180 и 1190*

----------

Cooleo (23.03.2012), Glu1309 (26.03.2012), pvn_neo (25.03.2012), sheffchik (19.04.2012), ZhuZhu (26.03.2012), zowe (26.03.2012), АлексейГ1979 (25.03.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.34.6 (обновление) от  23.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.34.6 (обновление) от 23.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.48.1  (обновление) от  23.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.48.1  (обновление) от  23.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

andsidor (23.03.2012), Cooleo (23.03.2012), l@rik (15.04.2012), Marusya (20.07.2012), Vladimir72 (25.03.2012), ИванПетров (06.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.48.1 (обновление) от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (BASE) 2.5.48.1 (обновление) от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

es-natali (24.03.2012), hardcorov (24.03.2012), Jur100 (23.03.2012)

----------


## kalal

*Обновление от 23.03.2012 ИСПРАВЛЕННОЕ*

Бухгалтерия предприятия,  Версия 2.0.34.7

*Предыдущие обновления*
1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 
2.0.13.5
2.0.14.5
2.0.14.8
2.0.15.6
2.0.16.1
2.0.17.7
2.0.18.2
2.0.20.10
2.0.21
2.0.22
2.0.23
2.0.24.10
2.0.25.5
2.0.26.8
2.0.27.8
2.0.28.3
2.0.29
2.0.30.8
2.0.31
2.0.32.4
2.0.32.6
2.0.33.7
2.0.33.8

----------

Maxim00 (02.04.2012), MIhas85 (02.04.2012), misterfix (28.03.2012), ohlala (25.03.2012), pvn_54 (26.03.2012), rus138 (03.04.2012), ZhuZhu (26.03.2012), БУХ (23.03.2012), Петров Петр (24.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

SirotinAI (26.03.2012), Snoosmoomrik (25.03.2012), vetalgve (25.03.2012), Ксения999 (28.03.2012)

----------


## kalal

*Обновление от 23.03.2012 ИСПРАВЛЕННОЕ*

Бухгалтерия предприятия (*БАЗОВАЯ*), Версия 2.0.34.7

*Предыдущие обновления*

2.0.23
2.0.24.10
2.0.25.5
2.0.26.8
2.0.27.8
2.0.27.10
2.0.28.3
2.0.29.9
2.0.29.10
2.0.30
2.0.31
2.0.32.4
2.0.32.6
2.0.33.7
2.0.33.8

----------

ckolya (04.04.2012), rda-67 (06.05.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.48.1* - ЗиУП2.5.48.1.exe

*Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой  Версия 2.5.48.1* - updstpb (1).exe

----------


## w1ncent

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления / Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой
Дистрибутив обновления базовая версия

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.34.7 (обновление) от  23.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.34.7 (обновление) от 23.03.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Fru (25.03.2012), konstz43 (23.03.2012), l@mer (24.03.2012), NataZ (26.03.2012), NikAntonina (24.03.2012), rda-67 (06.05.2012), salika (03.04.2012), Sashkosleep (24.03.2012), Лена28 (09.07.2012), наталья55 (25.03.2012), Эльбрус (24.03.2012)

----------


## plm1959

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 *2.0.34.7* от 23.03.2012
Скачать...
Зеркало...

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия *2.5.48.1*  от 23.03.2012
Скачать...
Зеркало...

Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 Версия* 10.3.17.4*  от 23.03.2012
Скачать...
Зеркало...

Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 Версия *11.0.7.21*  от 23.03.2012
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

domestic (24.03.2012), Garipov (25.03.2012), imonkey (24.03.2012), Опарыш (05.04.2012)

----------


## avddev

Да на сайте поддержки нет исправленного релиза и даже намека на него и отзыва 2.0.34.7 тоже нет поэтому если можно поясните в чем причина исправлений и намерений отозвать 2.0.34.7И
Вот обновление базовой конфигурации 2.0.34.7 http://narod.ru/disk/44287191001.b29...setup.rar.html

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.38.1 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

Версия для перехода с БАЗОВОЙ: скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Ajuice (04.04.2012), BiWik (02.02.2013), Informer (24.03.2012), iva1957 (24.03.2012), msZorro (27.03.2012), Nadinka (26.04.2012), ZhuZhu (26.03.2012), СергейПу (06.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.34.7 (обновление) от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия BASE 2.0.34.7 (обновление) от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

and371 (25.03.2012), constz (24.03.2012), es-natali (24.03.2012), guildestern (24.03.2012), msZorro (27.03.2012), Nikita747 (24.03.2012), Pterix (24.03.2012), zvonok (24.03.2012), Наталикю (24.03.2012), Петров Петр (24.03.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012*  

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**…..**turbobit**

*Обновление Базовая:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**…..**turbobit**

----------

and371 (25.03.2012), AVS300 (25.03.2012), constz (24.03.2012), embler (25.03.2012), glavbuh (25.03.2012), guildestern (24.03.2012), kuhum (26.03.2012), l@mer (24.03.2012), VeraVR (04.04.2012), шоколадина (27.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

M@sterag (05.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления П Р О Ф -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление для перехода с Базовой  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления К О Р П -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", версия 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления П Р О Ф -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление для перехода с Базовой  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.38.1 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.35.2 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.21 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Ajuice (04.04.2012), AlenaS (26.03.2012), AlexU (26.03.2012), Anatoly_777 (27.03.2012), Antonio74 (03.04.2012), bismillyah (25.03.2012), BiWik (27.03.2012), Dana (25.03.2012), embler (25.03.2012), Fidodido (26.03.2012), Gnomoed (27.03.2012), kaizZer (25.03.2012), kiss101_81 (28.03.2012), lav1960 (25.03.2012), lilimarlein (03.04.2012), lucky44 (26.03.2012), makres (27.03.2012), Nataly@ (26.03.2012), NataZ (26.03.2012), Primus_vlg (26.03.2012), pvn_54 (26.03.2012), r12z (13.04.2012), rda-67 (25.03.2012), ship190367 (02.04.2012), SuVictor (27.03.2012), tanya.vladis (02.04.2012), toliktigr (26.03.2012), trunk777 (25.03.2012), vievd (26.03.2012), vitaclav (26.03.2012), wirgis (25.03.2012), Алонж (28.03.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012), Олег Т. (29.03.2012), шоколадина (27.03.2012), Эльбрус (28.03.2012)

----------


## magvv

КЛАДР РФ

Дата актуальности: 22.03.2012
Размер файла ? 28,1 Мб

http://files.mail.ru/7KTS1E

----------

OksanaZ (30.03.2012), tanya.vladis (30.03.2012)

----------


## kalal

*Обновление от 23.03.2012 ИСПРАВЛЕННОЕ*

Бухгалтерия предприятия,  Версия 2.0.34.7 Предыдущие обновления

Бухгалтерия предприятия (*БАЗОВАЯ*), Версия 2.0.34.7 Предыдущие обновления

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, Версия 2.5.48

Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3 Версия 10.3.17

Управление торговлей, редакция 11 Версия 11.0.7.21

Предыдущие версии обновлений для ЗУП и УТ

----------

crazy_doza (29.03.2012), Irina78 (26.03.2012), MIhas85 (02.04.2012), trunk777 (26.03.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Обновления базовых версий* от *23.03.2012 г.*
Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; 1С: Упрощенка, редакция 2.0; 1С: Предприниматель, редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.34.7 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая Версия 2.5.48.1 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

Налогоплательщик Версия 3.0.35.3 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

Управление торговлей базовая, редакция 10.3 Версия 10.3.17.4 
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

embler (25.03.2012), gfulk (25.03.2012), PolSerLtd (28.03.2012), АлександраВ (28.03.2012), шоколадина (27.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

rUffi (19.04.2012), tanya.vladis (02.04.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.34.7 (обновление) от 23.03.2012

Скачать


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.34.7 (обновление) от 23.03.2012

Скачать*

----------

Ajuice (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

BORAVTOSTEKLO (11.04.2012), gfulk (25.03.2012), MWalker (27.03.2012), Snoosmoomrik (25.03.2012), Ymorozoff (26.03.2012), Татяна Ч (26.03.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*and371*

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.30.2 от 18.01.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

and371 (25.03.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012*

*Файл конфигурации Проф (.cf)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**

*Обновление Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Обновление для перехода с базовой:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации Базовая (.cf)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**

*Обновление Базовая:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации КОРП (.cf)* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**

*Обновление КОРП:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.38.1 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Налогоплательщик 8  конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" Версия 3.0.35.2 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.17.4  от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.17.4  от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.7.21 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

----------

artemkai (26.03.2012), bercut0077 (17.04.2012), cugKJHsW8V (28.03.2012), d_nsk (26.03.2012), Fidodido (26.03.2012), konstz43 (15.04.2012), margocha78 (26.03.2012), pluton_001 (26.03.2012), rUffi (02.04.2012), SuVictor (27.03.2012), tanya.vladis (26.03.2012), tdn62 (26.03.2012), ventiliator (26.03.2012), zun-zun (26.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.21 от 23.03.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.0.7.21 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Chelyabynsk (11.04.2012), dryn (23.04.2012), d_nsk (26.03.2012), EduardSpb (26.03.2012), margocha78 (26.03.2012), Shurum (18.12.2012), XiRuRg (26.03.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.34.7* от *23.03.2012*

*TurboBit * DepositFiles*

----------


## san8105

*Типовые cf-ники (комплект поставщика)*

*1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 ПРОФ релиз 2.0.34.7* 

Ссылка1 /Ссылка2

*1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 Базовая релиз 2.0.34.7* 

Ссылка1 /Ссылка2

*1С Бухгалтерия 2.0 КОРП релиз 2.0.34.7* 

Ссылка1 /Ссылка2

*Зарплата и управление персоналом релиз 2.5.48.1*

Ссылка1 /Ссылка2

*Зарплата и управление персоналом Базовая релиз 2.5.48.1*

Ссылка1 /Ссылка2

*Управление торговлей версия 10.3 релиз 10.3.17.4*

Ссылка1 /Ссылка2

*Управление торговлей Базовая версия 10.3 релиз 10.3.17.4*

Ссылка1 /Ссылка2

----------

BiWik (27.03.2012), Mr. Vet (27.03.2012), Nevven (28.03.2012), tanya.vladis (30.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## VAU

Установка 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия PROF 2.0.34.7  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Vip File*


Установка 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.34.7  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Vip File*


Установка 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия BASE 2.0.34.7  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Vip File*

----------

A5401160 (27.03.2012), d_nsk (27.03.2012), mapusik (27.03.2012), Natutya (29.03.2012)

----------


## Funtik45

1с Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения (Обновления)
HRMMed_1.0.36.1_upd.rar
HRMMed_1.0.37.1_upd(Update.exe)

----------

Ukei (27.03.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управление торговлей" 11.0.7.21* от *23.03.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.1.9 от 11.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Инструкции для разработчиков по внедрению библиотеки в прикладные решения*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

r12z (13.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ"*

*релиз 1.0.10.2 от 22.02.2012* update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.2012* setup // mirror // update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.8.2 от 21.12.2011* update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.7.2 от 21.11.2011* update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.6.3 от 27.09.2011* update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.5.2 от 16.08.2011* update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.4.3 от 08.07.2011* update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.3.2 от 01.06.2011* update // mirror
*релиз 1.0.2.3 от 29.04.2011* setup // mirror

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 12:59 ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 ----------

*Конфигурация "1C:Медицина. Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.37.1 от 06.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012*

*Установка Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**
*Установка Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…...**deposit**
*Установка КОРП:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**deposit**


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.48.5 от  23.03.2012* 

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом  БАЗОВАЯ" 2.5.48.5 от  23.03.2012* 

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.17.4  от 23.03.2012*

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.7.21 от 23.03.2012* 

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**deposit**

----------

Bladenv (02.04.2012), ctiler (03.04.2012), dusam (28.03.2012), lav1960 (27.03.2012), one (29.03.2012), Svetlana_K (28.03.2012), Timi4 (27.06.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.24.2 от 27.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.38.1 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.24.2 от 27.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Natutya (21.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.35.3 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало// зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало// зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Dark_Angel411

BGU 1.0.10.2 http://letitbit.net/download/49162.4...22012.exe.html

----------

luda_k (30.03.2012), OksanaZ (30.03.2012)

----------


## VAU

Oбновление 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.34.7 (обновление) от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


Oбновление 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия BASE 2.0.34.7  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


Oбновление 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.48.1  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*


Установка 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия PROF 2.0.34.7  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


Установка 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.34.7  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


Установка 1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия BASE 2.0.34.7  от 23.03.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

aamangal01 (02.04.2012), alexmoll (03.04.2012), and69 (28.03.2012), cugKJHsW8V (28.03.2012), dargh (29.03.2012), es-natali (10.04.2012), expertBB (20.04.2012), Helenaiv (13.04.2012), L480404 (28.03.2012), luda_k (30.03.2012), Marusya (03.04.2012), miriel (30.03.2012), PaladinRussia (02.04.2012), rnp1975 (28.03.2012), Rudigor (29.03.2012), rUffi (28.03.2012), Sally (28.03.2012), sam_pfr (29.03.2012), svemira (28.03.2012), Svetlana_K (28.03.2012), Vital451 (25.04.2012), zashil (13.04.2012), Олег Т. (28.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.33.2 от 22.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

luan (28.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Корпоративный университет", релиз 2.0.8.1 от 13.12.2011 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 15:09 ---------- Previous post was at 14:43 ----------

*Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем", релиз 1.2.3.1 от 28.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

SMitin (28.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Полиграфия", релиз 1.3.24.1 от 28.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

vilgelm (17.10.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*blizkikray*, Консолидация 2.0.6.1 от 27.01.2012: установка.

----------

alex_h139 (06.07.2012), blizkikray (28.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Dark_Angel411*,

Конфигурация Свод отчетов, релиз 3.4.6.1 от 26.12.2011: установка

----------

Dark_Angel411 (29.03.2012), Freelancer_39 (05.06.2012), lera11 (08.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИНТАЛЕВ: Корпоративный менеджмент 7.0" для платформы 8.2*

КМ+УПП (управляемое приложение, файл DT): скачать // зеркало

Установка 7.0.7.0: скачать // зеркало

Рук-во пользователя: скачать // зеркало

----------

valanord (14.05.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.24.2 от 27.03.2012* 

*Установка ( авторская ):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**

*Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей  конфигурация "Управление торговлей" (базовая) , редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.17.4  от 23.03.2012*

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**

*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.38.1 от 23.03.2012* 

*Установка ( авторская ):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**


*1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот КОРП  Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот КОРП", версия 1.2.2.7 от 16.03.2012* 

*Установка ( авторская ):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**


*1С:Платежные документы 8  конфигурация "Платежные документы" версия 1.0.7.1 от 20.03.2012* 

*Установка ( авторская ):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**


*  1С:Налогоплательщик 8  конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"  версия 3.0.35.2  от  23.03.2012* 

*Установка ( авторская ):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**

----------

boardru (17.04.2012), Ig- (02.04.2012), infi (04.04.2012), Nikita747 (30.03.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.34.7 - БУХ2.0.34.7.exe*

Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой Версия 2.0.34.7 -дистр.перех. с базов..exe

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.20.1 от 29.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------

649 (03.04.2012), avddev (30.03.2012), poda86 (30.03.2012), Point1042601 (05.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.20.1 от 29.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added at 17:56 ---------- Previous post was at 17:24 ----------

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

----------

649 (03.04.2012), Cats777 (05.04.2012), etp (01.04.2012), Koshka_uu (07.04.2012), Natali1 (11.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.33.2 от 21.03.2012 ( установка)*  

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…**turbobit**….**deposit**


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", редакция 1.2 версия 1.2.3.1 от 28.03.2012 ( установка)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

----------


## vitamina

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", версия 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", версия 1.3.24.2 от 27.03.2012* 

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Файл конфигурации (.cf) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", версия 1.1.20.1 от 29.03.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Файл конфигурации (.cf) - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Файл конфигурации (.dt) - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Файл конфигурации (.cfu) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

2tone (30.03.2012), Den83 (30.03.2012), dm30 (08.10.2012), petya2003 (02.04.2012), Point1042601 (05.04.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*1С: Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2 Версия 1.2.3.1*  от 28.03.2012 г. *Полный дистрибутив*
Внимание! Данная версия конфигурации "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2" предназначена для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" версии 8.2.15.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Оперативная печать", релиз 10.3.17.4 от 30.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

ondorsal (02.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.20.1  от 28.03.2012*

* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**

*Установка ( авторская ):*
**letitbit**…..**turbobit**….**deposit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**

----------

embler (02.04.2012), John_1980 (03.04.2012), kol123 (05.04.2012), Nikita747 (30.03.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Общеобразовательное учреждение", релиз 1.0.0.0 для платформы 8.2 (ОЗНАКОМИТЕЛЬНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ)*

Установка: скачать // зеркало
Краткое описание и методические рекомендации: скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.20.1* от *29.03.2012*

*UniBytes * TurboBit * DepositFiles*

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", версия 1.3.24.2 от 27.03.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.20.1 от 29.03.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

beegimot (13.06.2012), LeskaRu (04.04.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения базовая Версия 2.0.34.7*  от 30.03.2012 г.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 30.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 30.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 30.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 11.0.8.1 от 30.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Плюс-Минус (01.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1C 8.2: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 30.03.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления К О Р П - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


*1C 8.2: Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 11.0.8.1 от 30.03.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Helenaiv (12.04.2012), Плюс-Минус (01.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы", релиз 3.0.51.1 от 29.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы", релиз 3.0.51.1 от 29.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы", релиз 2.0.070 от 29.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы СЕТЕВАЯ", релиз 2.0.070 от 29.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "РАРУС. Розница: Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.0.3.14 от 30.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 *"КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы" 3.0.51.1* от *29.03.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------

Hela (05.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "АГРОСОФТ: Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.30.9 от 19.01.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

swoi (04.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*Установки (авторские сборки) последних конфигураций 1С Предприятия 8.2:*

Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.34.7 от 23.03.2012 - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.10.2 от 22.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом ПРОФ 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.48.1 от 23.03.2012 - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.38.1 от 23.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Управление производственным предприятием  1.3.24.2 от 27.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Управление торговлей ПРОФ 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012 - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Управление торговлей Базовая 10.3.17.4 от 23.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Управление торговлей  11.0.7.21 от 23.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Налогоплательщик 3.0.35.2 от 23.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

"Подрядчик строительства"  2.0.33.2 от 21.03.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Платежные документы  1.0.7.1 от 20.03.2012 - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Документооборот КОРП  1.2.2.7 от 16.03.2012  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Зарплата и кадры образовательного учреждения" 1.0.29 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Руководство пользователя - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

Albi (03.04.2012), Bladenv (02.04.2012), boralex69 (01.04.2012), byos (04.04.2012), dreams (08.04.2012), embler (02.04.2012), Hela (05.04.2012), John_1980 (02.04.2012), lipatnikov (02.04.2012), Mr. Vet (03.04.2012), nikvel (05.04.2012), PopovichPavelA (03.04.2012), sergnau (02.04.2012), StarushkaIK (03.04.2012), subandrey (03.04.2012), Suchov (04.04.2012), swoi (04.04.2012), toliktigr (03.04.2012), valanord (02.04.2012), Vasanni (06.04.2012), va_45 (02.04.2012), warenic (02.04.2012), xbink (02.04.2012), АннаА (08.04.2012), Серей (04.04.2012), Эльбрус (02.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*"Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами", версия 2.0.32.1 от 09.02.2012*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

kaa1976 (03.04.2012), shurjak (01.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" ( обновления )*  

* версия 1.0.10.2 от 22.02.2012* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
* версия 1.0.9.2 от 19.01.2012* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
* версия 1.0.8.2 от 21.12.2011* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
* версия 1.0.7.2 от 21.11.2011* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
* версия 1.0.6.2 от 27.09.2011* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
* версия 1.0.5.2 от 16.08.2011*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**

----------

Frob (02.04.2012), Kronf (11.04.2012), mab61 (09.04.2012), skart18 (06.04.2012), zba (02.04.2012), Серей (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "КТ2000: Комплексная автоматизация торговли алкогольной продукцией", релиз 1.1.19.1 от 13.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

649 (04.04.2012), Natfim (18.04.2012), viktan (03.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.17.2 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.18.1 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.18.1 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений", релиз 3.5.22.1 от 30.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений", релиз 3.5.22.1 от 30.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

domikdi (07.04.2012), O-MEGA (12.04.2012)

----------


## imbir25

Для быстрого скачивания файлов с Letitbit.net - ПРЕМИУМ 500 Мб в подарок

*1С Предприятие 8.2:*

Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), версия 2.0.33.7 (Letitbit.net)

*Файлы обновлений для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 2 (на базе 1С 8.2):*

Релиз 2.0.33.7      (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.33.8      (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.32.6      (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.30.8   (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.31        (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.32.4   (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.27.8      (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.29       (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.28.3   (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.25.5      (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.26.8      (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.24.10     (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.22        (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.21        (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.23        (Letitbit.net)
Релиз 2.0.20.10     (Letitbit.net)

*Технологическая платформа:*

Технологическая платформа 1С Передприятие 8.2.15.301       (Letitbit.net)

*Эмулятор ключей 1С 8.2:*

Эмулятор ключей для 1С Предприятие 8.2 (Windows 7)   (Letitbit.net)

----------

Ajuice (03.04.2012), and69 (04.04.2012), andsidor (06.04.2012), Angelcoz (06.04.2012), BORAVTOSTEKLO (06.04.2012), ckolya (04.04.2012), dok321 (05.04.2012), expertBB (20.04.2012), grohott (09.06.2012), Jur100 (10.06.2012), Kep50 (03.04.2012), lexxan (05.04.2012), mnsmns (13.04.2012), Mr. Vet (03.04.2012), olga0116 (05.04.2012), rUffi (23.04.2012), visadm (05.04.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.8.1 от 21.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

georgius_cool (27.05.2012), SMitin (04.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 *"КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений" 3.5.22.1* от *30.03.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.1.11 от 03.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Плюс-Минус (03.04.2012)

----------


## S_GRAY

Фирма "1С", Москва. Апрель 2012 года

  Расчет по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное пенсионное страхование в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, страховым взносам на
  обязательное медицинское страхование в Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования плательщиками страховых взносов, производящими выплаты и иные
  вознаграждения физическим лицам (Форма РСВ-1 ПФР).

*Для релиза 2.0.34.7 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.*

     Архив содержит внешнюю форму расчета по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное пенсионное страхование в Пенсионный фонд Российской Федерации, страховым взносам на обязательное медицинское страхование в Федеральный фонд обязательного медицинского страхования плательщиками страховых взносов, производящими выплаты и иные вознаграждения физическим лицам (Форма РСВ-1 ПФР), реализованную в соответствии с приказом 
  Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 15.03.2012 № 232н, с возможностью выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате.

http://letitbit.net/download/58743.5...20402.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5904...20402.rar.html

Не спешите устанавливать эту внешнюю форму от 02.04.2012, похоже будет, или будут очередные редакции. Проверял выгруженный файл buhsoft-овской програмкой от 03.04.2012 - упорно говорит о нарушении структуры блока в 358 строке, хотя врать может и сама программа проверки. И очень странно, что при выгрузке файла РСВ-1 из регламентированной отчетности и с рабочего места Подготовка данных для передачи в ПФР получаются разные файлы, даже по длине, хотя по логике они должны быть идентичны.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.2.8 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

AleksandrZorro (10.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Документооборот 8 ПРОФ, редакция 1.2  Версия 1.2.2.8 от 03.04.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом ПЕРЕХОД С БАЗОВОЙ", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

alexam09 (05.04.2012), gfulk (03.04.2012), Helenaiv (04.04.2012), OLGAO (20.04.2012), Olka31 (03.04.2012), Primus_vlg (10.04.2012), trunk777 (10.04.2012), vm.qwerty (05.04.2012), _Kuza (03.04.2012), Ленок444 (10.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Документооборот 8 ПРОФ, редакция 1.2  Версия 1.2.2.8 от 03.04.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление для перехода с базовой - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Новое в релизе*
*Скрытый текст*Новое в релизе
Подготовка данных персонифицированного учета ПФР

В соответствии с правилами проверки документов персонифицированного учета, представляемых в электронной форме, размещенными по адресу http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/19014.html в рабочем месте подготовки данных ПФР реализованы проверки подготовленного комплекта документов РСВ-1 и АДВ-6-2 (включая СЗВ-6-1, 2) для 1 квартала 2012 года.
Подробное описание методики подготовки сведений персонифицированного учета за 1 квартал 2012 года размещено на сайте ИТС по адресу http://its.1c.ru/db/metod81#content:4600:1.

Внимание! Версия 2.5.49 конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 предназначена для использования с версией платформы 8.2.11.235 (и более поздних).

Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигурации версии 2.5.48.1. Порядок обновления версии конфигурации и дополнительная информация приведены в файле 1cv8upd.htm

----------

Ajuice (03.04.2012), AlenaS (04.04.2012), andsidor (06.04.2012), trunk777 (10.04.2012), Vladimir72 (06.04.2012), БУХ (04.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП", релиз 1.2.2.8 от 21.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 1.4.1.7 (обновление)*

скачать

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

AleksandrZorro (10.04.2012), AlenaS (10.04.2012), andsidor (07.04.2012), blacktiger69 (04.04.2012), lomshakov (04.04.2012), sparklemal (10.04.2012), vetalgve (10.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Prof  2.0.34.7*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 342.66 мб)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Бухгалтерия предприятия Base 2.0.34.7* 
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 379.4 мб)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

1cUser2 (08.04.2012), 2tone (04.04.2012), Bad_sector (04.04.2012), expertBB (20.04.2012), Hela (05.04.2012), Helenaiv (04.04.2012), k_v (04.04.2012), Natali-1505 (05.04.2012), Vital451 (25.04.2012), тихентий (05.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Natali1 (11.04.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

---------- Post added at 13:08 ---------- Previous post was at 13:01 ----------

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом" (Базовая), релиз 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

af2000 (04.04.2012), Ajuice (09.04.2012), es-natali (10.04.2012), guildestern (04.04.2012), Marusya (03.07.2012), Tatyana2160 (05.04.2012), VeraVR (04.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП" 2.5.49.1* от *03.04.2012 (установка)*

*GigaBase * Share4Web*

----------


## vitamina

*Дистрибутивы установок (авторская сборка) конфигураций:*

Документооборот 8 КОРП,  1.2.2.8 от 03.04.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом  2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Базовая 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.49.1 от 03.04.2012 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП 2.5.49.1 (обновление) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Управление небольшой фирмой ТЕСТОВАЯ",  1.4.1.7 (обновление) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутивы прочих обновлений ЗУП здесь

----------

andsidor (07.04.2012), avt874318 (04.04.2012), es-natali (04.04.2012), lav1960 (04.04.2012)

----------


## Enec

РСВ1 от 02.04.2012 http://depositfiles.com/files/bux152ucb

----------

PaladinRussia (04.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.49.1 от  03.04.2012* 
* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом  БАЗОВАЯ" 2.5.49.1 от  03.04.2012* 
* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом  КОРП" 2.5.49.1 от  03.04.2012* 
* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**
*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**

----------

Ajuice (09.04.2012), AVS300 (04.04.2012), boardru (05.04.2012), Cats777 (05.04.2012), cheba787 (06.04.2012), EvgeniyVL (05.04.2012), gfulk (04.04.2012), gnn (05.04.2012), hardcorov (06.04.2012), helen55 (05.04.2012), irishkang11 (04.04.2012), iva1957 (12.04.2012), jsk (05.04.2012), knyaz-oleg (06.04.2012), kostromin63 (05.04.2012), l@mer (07.04.2012), lera11 (06.04.2012), NikAntonina (07.04.2012), sirm (06.04.2012), swoi (05.04.2012), val81 (07.04.2012), vievd (05.04.2012), vladbts (05.04.2012), vladimir22 (10.04.2012), zba (05.04.2012), АннаА (05.04.2012), Наталикю (07.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Полиграфия", релиз 1.3.24.2 от 04.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.18 от 29.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.18 от 29.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.19 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 01:30 ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 ----------

*Конфигурация "Свод отчетов", релиз 3.4.7.2 от 29.02.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.39.1 от 04.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

649 (05.04.2012), Holiv (05.04.2012), iva1957 (05.04.2012), Suchov (07.04.2012), zba (05.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Документооборот КОРП" 1.2.2.8*  от *03.04.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.38.1* 
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*


*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.10.2* 
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

Holiv (05.04.2012), Ponch (09.04.2012)

----------


## S_GRAY

*1С 8.2 "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений" 3.5.22.1 (30.03.2012)*

Программа предназначена для автоматизации процесса расчета и начисления заработной платы сотрудникам, а также ведения кадрового учета в бюджетных учреждениях, в том числе в учреждениях образования, здравоохранения, государственной службы.

Конфигурация позволяет:
- вести многофирменный учет: расчет и учет заработной платы сотрудников, работающих в нескольких учреждениях;
- вести кадровый учет: оформление документов приема, перемещения и увольнения сотрудников в соответствии со штатным расписанием учреждения, составление графика отпусков, приказов о поощрении, взыскании;
- вести кадровый учет государственных служащих по группам и категориям;
- рассчитывать любой вид трудового стажа каждого сотрудника, в том числе стаж государственной (муниципальной) службы;
- начислять государственным служащим оклад в соответствии с присвоенным классным чином, а также все необходимые ежемесячные и иные дополнительные выплаты;
- рассчитывать заработную плату с учетом новых систем оплаты труда работников федеральных бюджетных учреждений;
- вести табель учета рабочего времени в часах и минутах, в табеле можно учитывать сверхурочное, вечернее, ночное время работы;
- формировать все необходимые бюджетные формы документов (0504403, 0504401, 0504417, 0504425, 0504421);
- рассчитывать и начислять заработную плату по каждому сотруднику с учетом КБК, источников финансирования, статей затрат;
- проводить расчет всех видов налогов, отчислений во внебюджетные фонды и сборов, предусмотренных законодательством, как по каждому сотруднику, так и в целом по учреждению;
- контролировать изменения начислений в предыдущих периодах, с возможностью автоматического перерасчета налогов. Также возможен перерасчет табеля;
- формировать различные виды выходных документов: расчетные листки, своды, ведомости, карточки, справки о доходах, налоговые карточки, отчеты в налоговые органы и в пенсионный фонд как в бумажном, так и в электронном виде;
- формировать и переносить в программы "1С:Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений 7.7" и "1С:Бухгалтерия для бюджетного учреждения 8" данные, связанные с начислением и выплатой заработной платы, расчетом налогов и отчислений от заработной платы;
- переносить данные из предыдущих версий программы "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы", а также из программ "1С:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8" и "1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7";
- обмениваться данными с программой "КАМИН:Кадровый учет. Версия 2.0".

Особенности конфигурации:
- сохранены принципы работы и отличительные особенности предыдущих версий программ КАМИНа;
- программа легка в работе и освоении, имеет интуитивно понятный интерфейс;
- гибкая настройка используемых начислений и удержаний;
- ввод документов по начислениям и удержаниям возможен с использованием помощников расчета, как встроенных в конфигурацию, так и созданных пользователем;
- управление распределенными базами данных позволяет осуществлять контроль удаленных филиалов (подчиненных учреждений) непосредственно в своей программе;
- возможность настроить права доступа пользователей в режиме "1С:Предприятия" как на уровне ролей (кадровик, расчетчик заработной платы и т.п.), так и к отдельным документам учреждения;
- электронный обмен данными с банком, возможность перечисления заработной платы на лицевые счета сотрудников в банке;
- аппаратная защита USB-ключом.

Конфигурация позволяет получать различные отчеты:
- Своды, ведомости, карточки, справки, расчетные листки;
- Справки о доходах физического лица по форме 2-НДФЛ;
- Регистры налогового учета по НДФЛ;
- Сведения в Пенсионный фонд РФ по формам: АДВ-1,2,3, АДВ-6-2,4 СЗВ-6-1,2, 3, ДСВ-1,3;
- Расчет по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам (форма РСВ-1 ПФР);
- Расчетная ведомость по средствам социального страхования (форма 4-ФСС);
- Расчет среднесписочной численности сотрудников форма (форма П-4).

Состав архива: 1С 8.2 КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений" 3.5.22.1
Дата выхода: 30.03.2012
ОС: Microsoft Windows 2000/NT/XP/2003R2/Vista/2008/7/2008R2 x86/64
Формат файла: zip
Размер файла: 38,72 Mb
Лекарство: не требуется (используется HASP-ключ платформы 1С 8.2)
Регистрационный номер: 55555

http://letitbit.net/download/45821.4...setup.zip.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8935...setup.zip.html

----------


## S_GRAY

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП" 1.2.2.8 (03.04.2012)*

"1С:Документооборот 8 КОРП" ориентирован на бюджетные учреждения, а также средние и крупные коммерческие предприятия и предназначен для комплексного решения широкого спектра задач автоматизации учета документов, взаимодействия сотрудников, контроля и анализа исполнительской дисциплины:

- централизованное безопасное хранение документов;
- оперативный доступ к документам с учетом прав пользователей;
- учет входящих, исходящих и внутренних документов;
- учет обращений граждан;
- учет договоров, начиная от подготовки проекта и заканчивая контролем исполнения обязательств и расторжением договора;
- учет и контроль переадресации документов в сторонние организации и из них;
- использование сертифицированных механизмов ЭЦП для подписания и шифрования документов и файлов;
- обработка персональных данных в соответствии с Федеральным законом №152-ФЗ;
- просмотр и редактирование документов;
- контроль версий документов;
- полнотекстовый поиск документов по их содержанию;
- работа с документами любых типов: офисными документами, текстами, изображениями, аудио- и видеофайлами, документами систем проектирования, архивами, приложениями и т.д.;
- автоматическое заполнение новых файлов и документов на основании заранее настроенных шаблонов;
- штрихкодирование бумажных документов, автоматическое впечатывание штрихкодов и регистрационных штампов на титульные листы бумажных документов, поиск документов и файлов по штрихкодам;
- автоматизация коллективной работы пользователей с документами и файлами с использованием таких бизнес-процессов, как рассмотрение, исполнение, согласование, утверждения, регистрация;
- условная маршрутизация бизнес-процессов, настраиваемая пользователями;
- поддержка сложных процедур согласования, например параллельное, последовательное или смешанное согласование с использованием условий маршрутизации;
- поддержка нескольких резолюций в документах, в том числе и резолюций должностных лиц сторонних организаций;
- присвоение любым данным различных тематических категорий, как ручное, так и автоматическое, основанное на анализе содержания документов и файлов;
- контроль исполнительской дисциплины, в том числе и по работе с обращениями граждан;
- шаблоны процессов обработки документов, настраиваемые пользователями;
- настраиваемые связи между документами, как односторонние, так и двухсторонние;
- автоматический запуск любых бизнес-процессов по расписанию;
- автоматизированная загрузка документов из электронной почты;
- загрузка файлов со сканера, в том числе и потоковая с автоматическим распознаванием штрихкодов;
- учет и контроль рабочего времени сотрудников;
- онлайн и оффлайн обмен данными с другими типовыми конфигурациями;
- обмен входящими и исходящими документами с другими СЭД в соответствии с ГОСТ Р 53898-2010.

Учет документов ведется в разрезе видов документов, в соответствии с положением о документообороте предприятия. Принципы учета входящих, исходящих и внутренних документов, заложенные в программу, соответствуют российскому законодательству, ГОСТам, рекомендациям Росархива и отечественной делопроизводственной практике.

"1С:Документооборот 8 КОРП" не имеет отраслевой специфики и может эффективно использоваться как в бюджетном секторе, так и на коммерческих предприятиях, будь то распределенная холдинговая структура с большим количеством пользователей или среднее предприятие.

"1С:Документооборот 8 КОРП" поддерживает многопользовательскую работу в локальной сети или через Интернет, в том числе и через веб-браузеры.

Состав архива: 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП" 1.2.2.8 (Полная версия)
Дата выхода: 03.04.2012
ОС: Microsoft Windows 2000/NT/XP/2003R2/Vista/2008/7/2008R2 x86/64
Формат файла: zip
Размер файла: 90,09 Mb
Лекарство: не требуется (используется HASP-ключ платформы 1С 8.2)

http://letitbit.net/download/11761.1...setup.zip.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8784...setup.zip.html

----------

JamGen (08.04.2012), Svetlana_K (13.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы", релиз 3.0.51.1 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 1.0.17.1 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.1.20.2 (обновление) от 05.04.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

EvgeniyVL (06.04.2012), irishkaSH (06.04.2012), miriel (25.04.2012), myk (12.04.2012), Nikita747 (06.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.20.2 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 20:30 ---------- Previous post was at 20:22 ----------

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.34.1 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Мясокомбинат", релиз 1.3.24.1 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 21:26 ---------- Previous post was at 20:30 ----------

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.20.2 от 05.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

boralex69 (05.04.2012), yuri-khar (10.04.2012)

----------


## avddev

Обновление бухгалтерия проф все с 2.0.21.1 до 2.0.33.8 в одном архиве http://narod.ru/disk/45305598001.d29...nting.rar.html

----------

Aagrn (11.04.2012), Angelcoz (06.04.2012), Ig- (08.04.2012), inoks1 (06.04.2012), tim-flashback (09.04.2012), XAMEJIEOH (12.04.2012), YURA73 (09.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.1.20.2*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Подрядчик строительства  2.0.34.1*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*



*Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.24.2* 
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка)

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Unibytes*

----------

XmasOwner (11.04.2012), yuri-khar (10.04.2012), Настасья (10.04.2012)

----------


## lomshakov

> Добрый день! 
> помогите обновить Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.2. с 2.0.25.5 (файл *cf*)
> и Управление торговлей с 10.3.14.3 (файл *cf)* 
> Заранее благодарю!:D


*Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф, редакция 2.0*
релизы с 2.0.12.2 по 2.0.34.7 - Скачать конфигурации по отдельности здесь, или здесь, или здесь
*Управление торговлей, редакция 11*
релизы с 11.0.4.5 по 11.0.8.1 - Скачать конфигурации по отдельности здесь, или здесь, или здесь

Пардон, тебе 10 ред. нужна
*Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3*
релизы с 10.3.14.5 по 10.3.17.4 - Скачать конфигурации по отдельности здесь

----------

Antonio74 (06.04.2012), Cucumba (07.04.2012), denicus (17.04.2012), escada116 (20.04.2012), h0201 (19.07.2012), LelikM (10.04.2012), MNF (07.04.2012), NastyMN (20.07.2012), root7 (13.05.2018), Svetlana_K (13.04.2012), Vesta (03.05.2012), YURA73 (09.04.2012), Валерыч (06.04.2012), Ирусик3008 (06.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.34.1 от 05.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бизнес-Плюс: Журнал изменений", релиз 1.5.0.5 для платформ 8.1 и 8.2 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Технический расчетный центр водоканала", релиз 1.0.2.5 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Камин: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений", релиз 3.5.22.1 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 15:34 ---------- Previous post was at 15:33 ----------

*Конфигурация "Управляющий ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.3.3 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Irbitsky (16.02.2013)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 20:28 ---------- Previous post was at 19:58 ----------

*Конфигурация "Управляющий ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.3.3 от 06.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик ПРОФ", релиз 3.0.36.1 от 06.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 21:25 ---------- Previous post was at 20:28 ----------

*Конфигурация "Хеликс: Салон красоты", релиз 2.0.6.1 для платформы 8.2 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

1cprofi (07.04.2012), 666Rebel666 (06.04.2012), A5401160 (06.04.2012), Ajuice (09.04.2012), and371 (07.04.2012), andreey (09.04.2012), andsidor (06.04.2012), boardru (07.04.2012), BORAVTOSTEKLO (11.04.2012), cassyan (08.04.2012), Chenn (06.04.2012), downtaun (06.04.2012), guildestern (06.04.2012), iva1957 (07.04.2012), knyaz-oleg (07.04.2012), konyavka (08.04.2012), Koshka_uu (07.04.2012), l@mer (07.04.2012), lesik25 (06.04.2012), letnik (08.04.2012), Maxim00 (13.04.2012), Nat2105 (07.04.2012), Natfim (06.04.2012), NikAntonina (07.04.2012), Nikita747 (06.04.2012), ParadokS_ (09.04.2012), rda-67 (06.05.2012), rom2416 (10.04.2012), Semper (07.04.2012), sergIAserg (06.04.2012), sExpert (21.05.2014), sirm (06.04.2012), svemira (06.04.2012), svgorod (08.04.2012), trunk777 (07.04.2012), Yuuran (06.04.2012), ZhuZhu (09.04.2012), zubishe (15.04.2012), бабка (07.04.2012), БУХ (08.04.2012), Евагней (07.04.2012), Наталикю (07.04.2012), наталья55 (08.04.2012), Петров Петр (07.04.2012), Разработчик (07.04.2012), Сергей С. (08.04.2012), ЭКОЛОГ (07.04.2012)

----------


## nataly290361

*Обновления для 1С 8.2 с апрельского диска 1С ИТС ПРОФ:*

Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 2.0.34.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/43zflourw

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая версия 2.0.34.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/wp2ugj5jk

Комплексная автоматизация версия 1.1.19.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/0p69yawa8

Управление производственным предприятием версия 1.3.24.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/vjviui1g1

Зарплата и управление персоналом версия 2.5.48.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/g6h9h28j6

Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая версия 2.5.48.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/g5yvh8cw1

Розница версия 1.0.16.4
http://depositfiles.com/files/ak8kliv1m

Розница базовая версия 1.0.16.4
http://depositfiles.com/files/10ygv9hec

Торговля версия 10.3.17.4 и 11.0.7.21
http://depositfiles.com/files/bobx8d0ef

Торговля базовая версия 10.3.17.4
http://depositfiles.com/files/3owefpg7a

----------

Ajuice (09.04.2012), AntonGwozd (17.04.2012), arehis (09.04.2012), BORAVTOSTEKLO (11.04.2012), Cucumba (07.04.2012), expertBB (20.04.2012), irenechis (07.04.2012), kamar821 (07.04.2012), Ludmi1a (09.04.2012), root_root (07.04.2012), serjio27 (09.04.2012), Smoke74 (09.04.2012), stasha (02.05.2012), tanaR (10.04.2012), zilja (09.04.2012), zubishe (15.04.2012), Крокус (08.04.2012), ЭКОЛОГ (07.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Для выпрямления ссылок с TurboBit используем _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

an2niy85 (08.04.2012), andsidor (07.04.2012), boardru (07.04.2012), iva1957 (07.04.2012), ivs-hit (07.04.2012), sleeping07 (07.04.2012), XmasOwner (07.04.2012), тихентий (08.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Примечание: Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

HellraiseR (16.04.2012), MarinaZ (10.04.2012), tanya.vladis (09.04.2012), ЭКОЛОГ (07.04.2012)

----------


## lomshakov

> Кто нибудь поможет обновлением на Камин Базовый 3.0.51.1?


КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы, редакция 3.0
*Релизы:*
релиз 3.0.51.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.50.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление | Чистая база + Демо
релиз 3.0.49.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.48.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.47.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.46.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.45.2 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.45.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.44.4 - Полный комплект | Обновление
релиз 3.0.44.3 - Обновление
релиз 3.0.44.2 - Обновление
релиз 3.0.44.1 - Обновление

Скачать конфигурации по отдельности здесь, или здесь, или здесь

----------

alexandr_l (07.04.2012), root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (переход с Базовой)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Проблемные ситуации в версии 2.0.34.11

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Олег Т. (10.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Prof  2.0.34.11*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 343 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.34.11*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 315 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Base 2.0.34.11*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 379 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------

Albi (09.04.2012), Andry_metall (08.04.2012), lobster (08.04.2012), tanya.vladis (09.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.34.11* от *06.04.2012*

*DepositFiles * GigaBase * HitFile*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Управляющий ПРОФ" 1.2.3.3* от *06.04.2012*

*GigaBase * Share4Web * DepositFiles*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Налогоплательщик ПРОФ" 3.0.36.1* от *06.04.2012*

*GigaBase * Share4Web * DepositFiles*

----------

BAMSSS (10.06.2014), sha777 (09.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", релиз 1.1.7.2 от 11.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

AlexU (09.04.2012), Ig- (08.04.2012), quadder (05.07.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012*

*Установка Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации Проф(.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление для перехода с Базовой на Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**


*Установка Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации Базовая (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**


*Установка КОРП:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации КОРП (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление КОРП:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

----------

alex_vag (10.04.2012), beeryk (11.04.2012), CemLena (13.04.2012), CzaR (09.04.2012), Dana (09.04.2012), daniel0 (10.04.2012), denizka (10.04.2012), embler (14.04.2012), gododin (11.04.2012), hababunga (09.04.2012), kat_084 (10.04.2012), KonstantinN (09.04.2012), kudenez (12.04.2012), leon_e (10.04.2012), lubashin.fla (09.04.2012), lucky44 (10.04.2012), Lyha (10.04.2012), Miya (09.04.2012), Nadinka (26.04.2012), Netty (19.04.2012), Oleg9230 (12.04.2012), pev1181 (11.04.2012), Primus_vlg (10.04.2012), runolga123 (09.04.2012), ruslan83 (23.04.2012), sergio_uu (10.04.2012), Sim-Sim (09.04.2012), SirotinAI (09.04.2012), sk_acc (10.04.2012), tanaR (10.04.2012), urik2 (10.04.2012), vic2525 (09.04.2012), vladimir22 (10.04.2012), yursio (09.04.2012), Zas_Zas (10.04.2012), ZhuZhu (09.04.2012), zvonok (12.04.2012), Светялчок (10.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.20.2  от 05.04.2012* 

*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации (.cf):*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**


* Сканер штрих-кодов  8.0.13.1* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

----------

blacktiger69 (10.04.2012), daniel0 (10.04.2012), denis_puhov (11.04.2012), embler (21.04.2012), rUffi (20.04.2012), yuri-khar (10.04.2012)

----------


## Platinum

подскажите, что за Тестовая конфигурация, а то вижу то УТ то Управление небольшой фирмой, в них хоть работать можно или они полные косяков?

----------


## skrest

> подскажите, что за Тестовая конфигурация, а то вижу то УТ то Управление небольшой фирмой, в них хоть работать можно или они полные косяков?


демо версия, прикладывается к любой полной, там все заполнено по одной фирме,  ты можешь делать все что угодно , кроме одного менять дату , а она бог какой лохматый год, помоему гдето восмидесятый, соответственно ты не можешь сделать отчотность и т.д.

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ" версия 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.20.2  от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

AlenaS (11.04.2012), AntonGwozd (17.04.2012), CemLena (13.04.2012), terebinova (10.04.2012), yuri-khar (10.04.2012), Дилетант (10.04.2012), Ксения999 (10.04.2012), Хаос (10.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.33.2 от 14.03.2012 (CF fully nulled)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Мясокомбинат", релиз 1.3.23.2 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

xobbot (06.05.2012)

----------


## Maodze

Выложите плиз Бухгалтерия строительной организации 2.0 последний релиз, очень нужно .......

----------


## AleksandrZorro

Документооборот ПРОФ Версия 1.2.2.8 1Cv8.cf

http://www.unibytes.com/sM_DJxV8x8YLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## vitamina

_по просьбе:_

*Бухгалтерия строительной организации, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.34.1  от 09.04.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Свод отчетов ПРОФ", редакция 3.4 Версия 3.4.7.2 от 29.02.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

alexmoll (12.04.2012), Ксения999 (10.04.2012)

----------


## MarinaZ

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого -нибудь обновление Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.7
Заранее благодарна. Или может можно обновить 2.0.32.4 сразу на 2.0.33.8?

----------


## rom2416

> Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого -нибудь обновление Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.7
> Заранее благодарна. Или может можно обновить 2.0.32.4 сразу на 2.0.33.8?


Обновление можно создать в ручную из конфигуратора.. Для этого нужно чтобы у вас был файл .cf вашей конфигурации версии 2.0.33.8. Тогда вы сможете обновить вашу версию до требуемой минуя промежуточные обновления

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.36.1 от 06.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 10.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 10.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

dannyd (11.04.2012)

----------


## Hasperok

Внешние формы отчетности РСВ 1 и 4 ФСС для *Бухгалтерия государственного учереждения* 
ссылка

----------

ben.tim (11.04.2012), dannyd (11.04.2012), grfsd (11.04.2012), Svetlana_K (13.04.2012), Velikiy (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Бухгалтерия строительной организации", релиз 2.0.34.1 от 09.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.51.1 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

aquafresh (13.04.2012)

----------


## hackoff

господа, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "1С-Рарус:Магазин бытовой техники и средств связиредакция 2, профессиональный вариант, сетевая поставка" или подскажите похожую, надо автоматизировать магазин бытовой техники :)
Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## ЛучикРа

Пожалуйста! Нужна ссылка обновления ЗУП 8.2 версия 2.5.47.1. Имеющиеся ранее ссылки именно на эту версию не работают!

----------


## mry00

> Пожалуйста! Нужна ссылка обновления ЗУП 8.2 версия 2.5.47.1. Имеющиеся ранее ссылки именно на эту версию не работают!


Держи *http://depositfiles.com/files/a5wt3al9v*

----------

ЛучикРа (12.04.2012)

----------


## MarinaZ

> Обновление можно создать в ручную из конфигуратора.. Для этого нужно чтобы у вас был файл .cf вашей конфигурации версии 2.0.33.8. Тогда вы сможете обновить вашу версию до требуемой минуя промежуточные обновления


Я скачала exe файл версию 2.0.33.8, но программа говорит , что не видит новых обновлений

----------


## sergsoft

> Я скачала exe файл версию 2.0.33.8, но программа говорит , что не видит новых обновлений


Вам именно нужно обновить до версии 2.0.33.8 или можно и до текущего релиза 2.0.34.11?

----------


## OlegSh

нет ли у кого форм регламентированной отчетности для бухгалтерии государственного учреждения ?

---------- Post added at 13:10 ---------- Previous post was at 13:08 ----------

за 1 квартал 2012

----------


## sergsoft

> Я скачала exe файл версию 2.0.33.8, но программа говорит , что не видит новых обновлений


Попробуйте в конфигураторе зайти в "Конфигурация-Поддержка-Обновить конфигурацию-Выбор файла обновления" у указать вручную путь к файлу с расширением .cfu

----------

MarinaZ (13.04.2012)

----------


## buh_fir

скиньте плиз обновления для бухалтерии предприятия !*базовой*! с 2.0.13.5 по 2.0.19.9. буду очень блогадарен

----------


## vitamina

*Свод отчетов ПРОФ, редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.7.2 от 29.02.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, версия 1.0.39.1 от 04.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.20.2 от 05.04.2012*

Установка  (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Управляющий ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.3.3 от 06.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.36.1 от 06.04.2012*

Установка  (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1С 8.2 Бухгалтерия Предприятия, релиз 2.0.34.11 от 06.04.2012*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Установка Базовая (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Установка КОРП (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 10.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
*
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 10.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


*Конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", релиз 1.1.7.2 от 11.03.2012*

Установка -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

AlenaS (19.04.2012), AntonGwozd (17.04.2012), dimka.exe (12.04.2012), frizzy (22.04.2012), Galaca (25.04.2012), Ih Bin Денис (12.04.2012), larisav7 (17.04.2012), lav1960 (13.04.2012), LeskaRu (13.04.2012), Mar Go (17.04.2012), Marusya (11.04.2012), NataZ (13.04.2012), natly4 (11.04.2012), OksanaK (13.04.2012), r12z (13.04.2012), Ragnoblade (22.04.2012), rUffi (20.04.2012), sergnau (12.04.2012), solf (14.06.2012), Zekkery (12.04.2012), АннаА (08.08.2012), новичок-sv (28.07.2012), СветаОнила (14.04.2012), Чипик (13.04.2012)

----------


## Propovednic

Управление Торговлей обновил до 10.3.16.1. А дальше ни в какую не видит 10.3.17.4. Вручную тоже не обновляется. Проф. Что такое?

----------


## MarinaZ

> Вам именно нужно обновить до версии 2.0.33.8 или можно и до текущего релиза 2.0.34.11?


Можно до текущего, ноя не знаю как это делается.:confused:

----------


## rom2416

> Можно до текущего, ноя не знаю как это делается.:confused:


 Обновлять конфигурацию надо следующим образом.. В первую очередь необходимо зайти в конфигуратор.. Затем выбрать "конфигурация-поддержка-обновить конфигурацию".. Откроется окно обновления конфигурации.. Можно выбрать "поиск доступных обновлений" тогда программа будет искать обновления в каталогах где хранятся шаблоны конфигураций, либо можно выбрать пункт "выбор файла обновления" и вручную указать файл обновления для конфигурации.. Обязательно попробуйте 2 способа.. 1 из них должен сработать и помочь вам обновить конфигурацию.. Важный момент: прежде чем Обновлять всегда делайте резервную копию базы.. Удачи

----------

MarinaZ (13.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.49.2 от  11.04.2012*  * Обновление:* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**….** sinhro **

---------- Post added at 18:51 ---------- Previous post was at 18:34 ----------

*1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия строительной организации конфигурация "Бухгалтерия строительной организации", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.34.1 от 09.04.2012 (обновление)* 

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**sinhro**

----------

JamGen (13.04.2012), Marusya (12.04.2012), SAPAROV (17.11.2012), zba (13.04.2012), БУХ (17.04.2012), Ксения999 (15.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*Новое в версии:*
*Скрытый текст*Новое в версии

Подготовка данных персонифицированного учета ПФР

В соответствии с правилами проверки документов персонифицированного учета, представляемых в электронной форме, размещенными по адресу http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/19014.html в рабочем месте подготовки данных ПФР реализованы проверки подготовленного комплекта документов РСВ-1 и АДВ-6-2 (включая СЗВ-6-1, 2) для 1 квартала 2012 года.
Подробное описание методики подготовки сведений персонифицированного учета за 1 квартал 2012 года размещено на сайте ИТС по адресу http://its.1c.ru/db/metod81#content:4600:1.

Изменения в версии 2.5.49.2

В связи с изменениями в правилах проверки, реализованных в программе Check-UFA уточнен алгоритм сверки показателей подготовленного комплекта документов персонифицированного учета. Исправлены выявленные ошибки при формировании документов персонифицированного учета.

Внимание! Версия 2.5.49 конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 предназначена для использования с версией платформы 8.2.11.235 (и более поздних).
Смотрите также
Версия предназначена для обновления с конфигураций версий 2.5.48.1 и 2.5.49.1. Порядок обновления версии конфигурации и дополнительная информация приведены в файле 1cv8upd.htm

----------

AlenaS (12.04.2012), andsidor (11.04.2012), avt874318 (12.04.2012), hardcorov (12.04.2012), Mar Go (17.04.2012), Marselka (14.04.2012), NikAntonina (11.04.2012), vladbts (12.04.2012), Vladimir72 (17.04.2012), Ленок444 (13.04.2012), ЛучикРа (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.39.2 от 11.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

af2000 (13.04.2012), andsidor (11.04.2012), glavbuh (12.04.2012), guildestern (12.04.2012), lav1960 (13.04.2012), Primus_vlg (16.04.2012), QlxOFF (11.04.2012), sleeping07 (12.04.2012), va_45 (12.04.2012), viktor0000 (11.04.2012), БУХ (17.04.2012), Чипик (13.04.2012)

----------


## yermakov_d

*Набор типовых конфигураций 1С 8.2 с дисков ИТС для партнеров за апрель 2012 года*

1.  Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.364.6
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
2.  Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия 2.0.33.8
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
3.  Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия Базовая 2.0.33.8
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
4.  Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия КОРП 2.0.33.8
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
5.  Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.34.6
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
6.  Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.34.6 и 3.0.1.13
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
7.  Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.19.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
8.  Управляющий 1.7.4.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
9.  Управляющий базовая 1.7.4.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
10. Управляющий ПРОФ 1.1.3.4 и 1.2.2.3
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
11. Консолидация 1.2.9.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
12. Консолидация ПРОФ 1.3.4.1 и 2.1.1.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
13. Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
14. Документооборот 1.2.2.6 и 1.2.2.7
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
15. Документооборот КОРП 1.2.2.6 и 1.2.2.7
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
16. Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.24.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
17. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.48.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
18. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.48.1 Базовая
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
19. Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.48.1 КОРП
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
20. Общеобразовательное учреждение (ознакомительная версия)
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
21. Платежные документы 1.0.7.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
22. Расширение для карманных компьютеров 8.2.6.14
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
23. Розница 1.0.16.4 и 2.0.3.17
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
24. Розница базовая 1.0.16.4
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
25. Управление небольшой фирмой 1.1.5.2 и 1.3.2.5
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
26. Налогоплательщик 3.0.34.1
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
27. Управление торговлей 10.3.17.4 и 11.0.7.21
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало
28. Управление торговлей базовая 10.3.17.4
скачать  ,  Зеркало  ,  Зеркало

----------

ben.tim (12.04.2012), boardru (03.05.2012), chetverg (15.04.2012), kostya123 (12.04.2012), Retep (12.04.2012), Rikas (13.04.2012), VadimDa (12.04.2012), va_45 (12.04.2012), Vladimir72 (12.04.2012), Zekkery (12.04.2012), Чипик (13.04.2012)

----------


## elusa

Доброго времени суток, господа! Необходимо обновление на 1С  Общепит Проф ред.8.2 релиз конфигурации 2.0.34.7 от 09.04.12 Заранее благодарна alenaivanova82@mail.ru

----------


## Дилетант

Здравствуйте, уважаемые специалисты. 
Если не составит труда, выложите, пожалуйста, *конфигурацию по ведению договоров в фирме*, чтобы в 1с:8.2Бухгалтерии можно было сразу печатать договор и акт выполненных работ по контрагенту. 
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.3.2.15 от 10.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Регламентированная отчетность для Бухгалтерии гос. учреждения, релиз 2.0.18.3 от 06.04.2012*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

ben.tim (13.04.2012), Velikiy (12.04.2012), vlad86 (14.04.2012), yurasn (14.04.2012)

----------


## lera11

1С:Предприятие 8. 1С-Рарус: Общепит, редакция 8
Релиз 2.0.34.8 от 05.04.2012 г.
Установка полная  http://narod.ru/disk/45766865001.9cf...setup.zip.html

Файлы обновления
http://narod.ru/disk/45769257001.c67...dates.zip.html

----------

Andyman (12.04.2012), skynet123 (01.05.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.49.2 - ЗиУП2.5.49.2.exe

Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой - дистр.пер.с базЗиУП2.5.49.2.exe

ЗиУП2.5.49.1.exe
ЗиУП2.5.48.1.exe
ЗиУП 2.5.47.1.exe
ЗиУП2.5.46.1.exe
ЗиУП 2.5.45.3.exe
ЗиУП2.45.2.exe
ЗиУП2.5.45.1.exe
ЗиУП2.5.44.1.exe
ЗиУП2.5.38.1.exe
ЗиУП2.5.36.3.exe
ЗиУП2.5.35.3.exe
ЗуП 2.5.37.1.exe
ЗиУП.rar (обновления 2.5.33.3, 2.5.34.2, 2.5.39.1, 2.5.40.3, 2.5.41.3, 2.5.42.3, 2.5.43.3 одним архивом)*

----------

crazy_doza (17.04.2012), ElenaElen (12.04.2012), intruder (18.04.2012), lubashin.fla (17.04.2012), Serg_F1 (12.05.2012), valanord (16.04.2012), Наталья1967 (12.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 (переход с БАЗОВОЙ)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.39.2 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

AlenaS (12.04.2012), skynet123 (01.05.2012), toliktigr (18.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.34.8 от 05.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.34.8 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.51.1 от 05.04.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Andyman (12.04.2012), elusa (13.04.2012), lsd_777 (12.04.2012), srvjtnctsh (04.02.2013)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 13.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 13.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.33.8 от 13.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управляющий", релиз 1.7.4.1 от 21.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управляющий", релиз 1.7.4.1 от 21.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управляющий БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.4.1 от 21.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управляющий БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.7.4.1 от 21.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 06.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 06.03.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 06.03.2012 (методические модели)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Докуметооборот", релиз 1.2.2.7 от 16.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.16.4 от 13.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Розница БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.16.4 от 13.03.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

al7eks (14.05.2012), amikola (16.04.2012), boardru (03.05.2012), etp (15.04.2012), kvadrat-nk (09.09.2012), l@mer (13.04.2012), madam828 (14.04.2012), Primus_vlg (14.04.2012), Svetlana_K (13.04.2012), Максус (16.04.2012), Эльбрус (13.04.2012)

----------


## nataly290361

*Релизы (установка) для 1С 8.2 с апрельского диска 1С ИТС Партнерский*

Бухгалтерия предприятия версии 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.34.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/edpg5i9ts

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая версии 1.6.31.1 и 2.0.34.6
http://depositfiles.com/files/z0mpveeo3

Комплексная конфигурация версии 1.0.16.1 и 1.1.19.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/yuni3bxjo 

Управление производственным предприятием версии 1.3.24.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/bra4uxpr7

Зар.плата и управление персоналом версия 2.5.48.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/o9kflt82k

Зарплата и управление персоналом базовая версия 2.5.48.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/ezphs36zg

Розница версии 1.0.16.4 и 2.0.3.17
http://depositfiles.com/files/lvrj3g26g

Розница базовая версия 1.0.16.4
http://depositfiles.com/files/ro6uq1xak

Управление торговлей версии 10.3.17.4 и 11.0.7.21
http://depositfiles.com/files/shpbegd5r

Управление торговлей базовая версия 10.3.17.4
http://depositfiles.com/files/ckm9zx6bm

----------

Anykeyyy (16.04.2012), BABINKA (07.06.2012), JagX (14.04.2012), OksanaK (13.04.2012), rUffi (20.04.2012), Svetlana_K (13.04.2012), Ziber666 (13.04.2012), zzzoleg08 (14.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП" 2.5.49.2* от *11.04.2012*

*GigaBase *  Share4Web * DepositFiles*

----------

Svetlana_K (13.04.2012)

----------


## wit2007

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 Обновление




НОВОЕ В ВЕРСИИ 
Подготовка данных персонифицированного учета ПФР 

В соответствии с правилами проверки документов персонифицированного учета, представляемых в электронной форме, размещенными по адресу http://www.pfrf.ru/for_employers/19014.html в рабочем месте подготовки данных ПФР реализованы проверки подготовленного комплекта документов РСВ-1 и АДВ-6-2 (включая СЗВ-6-1, 2) для 1 квартала 2012 года. 
Подробное описание методики подготовки сведений персонифицированного учета за 1 квартал 2012 года размещено на сайте ИТС по адресу http://its.1c.ru/db/metod81#content:4600:1. 

Изменения в версии 2.5.49.2 

В связи с изменениями в правилах проверки, реализованных в программе Check-UFA уточнен алгоритм сверки показателей подготовленного комплекта документов персонифицированного учета. Исправлены выявленные ошибки при формировании документов персонифицированного учета.

----------

Chenn (16.04.2012), d_n_pleshkov (14.04.2012), magdalena (16.04.2012), Platinum (16.04.2012), r12z (13.04.2012), runolga123 (14.04.2012), Sashkosleep (15.04.2012), sk_acc (17.04.2012), stasha (02.05.2012), Svetlana_K (13.04.2012), toliktigr (19.04.2012), vitus_sa (13.04.2012), АлексейГ1979 (15.04.2012), ЛучикРа (20.04.2012), Максус (16.04.2012)

----------


## mry00

"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.49.2 Обновление
DepositFiles
Turbobit
Sinhro
Narod.ru

----------

blacktiger69 (13.04.2012), irishkang11 (14.04.2012), juli7697 (14.04.2012), runolga123 (14.04.2012), Sashkosleep (15.04.2012), svetik_svetiko (15.04.2012), Svetlana_K (13.04.2012), vinir (16.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.39.2* от *11.04.2012*

*GigaBase * Share4Web * DepositFiles*

----------

iva1957 (14.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия + ХОМНЕТ: МСФО", релиз 2.0.23.9/3.0.1.7 для 8.2 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КТ:АЛКОГОЛЬ: Ликероводочный и винный завод", релиз 1.3.24.1 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Элит-строительство: Бухгалтерский учет", релиз 2.3.8.1 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

andsidor (14.04.2012), bestship (26.11.2012), Максус (16.04.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от  13.04.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая" 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от 13.04.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

and371 (15.04.2012), andsidor (14.04.2012), brut51 (14.04.2012), Diego1964 (13.04.2012), dronyk (14.04.2012), embler (14.04.2012), Garipov (15.04.2012), Irina78 (14.04.2012), irishkang11 (14.04.2012), iva1957 (14.04.2012), kolob5588 (14.04.2012), konstz43 (13.04.2012), l@mer (13.04.2012), Laborant (14.04.2012), lav1960 (13.04.2012), Mar Go (17.04.2012), Marita (13.04.2012), msZorro (17.04.2012), NataZ (15.04.2012), Netty (19.04.2012), ParadokS_ (13.04.2012), postmin (14.04.2012), rda-67 (06.05.2012), runolga123 (14.04.2012), Sally (13.04.2012), Sashkosleep (15.04.2012), Snoosmoomrik (13.04.2012), ste_gri (14.04.2012), trunk777 (14.04.2012), wit2007 (13.04.2012), АлексейГ1979 (14.04.2012), наталья55 (16.04.2012), Петров Петр (14.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП", релиз 1.2.2.9 от 13.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Документооборот", релиз 1.2.2.9 от 13.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

amikola (16.04.2012), andsidor (14.04.2012), boardru (14.04.2012), iva1957 (14.04.2012), kolob5588 (14.04.2012), nadenka (18.04.2012), Netty (19.04.2012), runolga123 (14.04.2012), Snoosmoomrik (14.04.2012), Максус (17.04.2012)

----------


## tagir-gilyazov

ищу «1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия молокозавода. Редакция 2.0»
желательно установку последнюю версию 2.0.34.7 от 06.04.2012

----------


## bessy

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.34.13* - *БУХ2.0.34.13.exe*
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой - 
дистр.для перех. с баз БУХ2.0.34.13.exe

БУХ2.0.34.7.exe
БУХ 2.0.34.6.exe
БУХ2.0.33.8.exe
БУХ 2.0.33.7.exe
БУХ2.0.32.6.exe
БУХ 2.0.28.3.exe
БУХ 2.0.29.9.exe
бух 2.0.31.7.exe
БУХ2.0.30.8.exe
бух.2.0.24.10.exe
бух.2.0.23.9.exe
бух.2.0.22.1.exe
бух.2.025.5.exe

----------

Albi (16.04.2012), boardru (14.04.2012), denwer7 (14.04.2012), expertBB (17.04.2012), jna (16.04.2012), Lucker (16.04.2012), MariM (16.04.2012), MGarry (15.04.2012), nadenka (18.04.2012), ProsTo_Mario (23.04.2012), }{ASAN (14.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С-Рарус: Общепит, редакция 8 Проф" версия 2.0.34.8  от 05.04.2012г.* 

*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**sinhro**

*Обновление:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**….**sinhro**

----------

jka313 (11.07.2012), John_1980 (17.05.2012), Lucker (16.04.2012), oldmast (12.09.2012), serverman (04.07.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Prof  2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 335 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 306 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Base 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 372 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------

a747 (14.04.2012), Albi (16.04.2012), altkey (14.04.2012), FilimonovOE (16.04.2012), kiriJIJIka (15.04.2012), lav1960 (16.04.2012), NikAntonina (16.04.2012), samadurov (14.04.2012), svetik_svetiko (14.04.2012), S_GRAY (15.04.2012), tagir-gilyazov (14.04.2012), voffffka (15.04.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (обновление)[/B]

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1C Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (обновление)*


*Скачать*
*Скачать2*

*1C Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

*Rimma* (16.04.2012), crazy_doza (17.04.2012), eva0609 (16.04.2012), FilimonovOE (16.04.2012), HellraiseR (16.04.2012), kivix (15.04.2012), Lucker (16.04.2012), Marselka (14.04.2012), MGarry (15.04.2012), Nadinka (18.04.2012), Nikita747 (15.04.2012), rudikkk (14.04.2012), s142s (14.04.2012), svemira (15.04.2012), SVS34 (14.04.2012), tmolot (15.04.2012), Александр_OLD (17.04.2012), Ксения999 (15.04.2012), Максус (16.04.2012), Настёна777 (15.04.2012), Эльбрус (15.04.2012)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012*

*Установка Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации Проф(.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Установка Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации Базовая (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Установка КОРП:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации КОРП (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление КОРП:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**


* Комплект регламентированной бухгалтерской отчетности государственных учреждений, версия 2.0.18.3 от 06.04.2012 *  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**


*Внешние формы отчетности РСВ 1 и 4 ФСС для конфигурации «Бухгалтерия государственного учереждения»*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

---------- Post added at 12:34 ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 ----------

* ПОЛНЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ  С ПАРТНЕРСКОГО ДИСКА ИТС ЗА АПРЕЛЬ 2012* 

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 2.0.34.6*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 2.0. версия 2.0.34.6*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП"  версия 2.0.34.6*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 1.6.31.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6. версия 1.6.31.1*  **letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit** …..** sinhro **

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП". версия 3.0.1.13*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.16.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit** …..** sinhro **

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.19.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" версия 1.7.4.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 Базовая" версия 1.7.4.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ" версия 1.2.2.3*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.1 версия 2.1.5.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.3 версия 1.3.24.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.48.1* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.48.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", редакция 2.5 версия 2.5.48.1 *  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Платежные документы 8 конфигурация "Платежные документы" версия 1.0.7.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 Розница конфигурация "Розница, редакция 2.0" версия 2.0.3.17*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 Розница конфигурация "Розница ", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.16.4* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8  Розница конфигурация "Розница (базовая)", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.16.4* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.1.5.2* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" Версия 1.3.2.5*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*1С:Налогоплательщик 8 конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" версия 3.0.34.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11, версия 11.0.7.21*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.17.4*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.17.4*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

* 1С:Предприятие 8.  Расширение для карманных компьютеров версия 8.2.6.14 *  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **


* ПОЛНЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ ДЛЯ БЮДЖЕТНЫХ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЙ С ПАРТНЕРСКОГО ДИСКА ИТС ЗА АПРЕЛЬ 2012*

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.22.2* *
*letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предпг-++риятие 8 конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.38.1*  *
*letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бюджетная отчетность", редакция 1.1 Версия 1.1.7.2* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" версия 1.0.10.2*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения (базовая)" версия 1.0.10.2*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Воинская часть 8" редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.9.1*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация  «Общеобразовательное учреждение» версия 1.0.0, ознакомительная *  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..** sinhro **

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бюджет поселения", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.2.3*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бюджет поселения (базовая)", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.2.3*  
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**

----------

*Rimma* (16.04.2012), al7eks (14.05.2012), AndrewZloy (17.04.2012), Ankare (18.04.2012), asil (15.02.2013), A_N_D_R_E_I (16.04.2012), Chelyabynsk (16.04.2012), Dana (19.04.2012), davut (05.05.2012), ddareka (05.05.2012), fkmrf (20.04.2012), fragmaka (17.04.2012), Globax (17.04.2012), harin66 (29.04.2012), l@mer (30.06.2012), Mariya9 (16.04.2012), maryanna (17.04.2012), MikleV (20.04.2012), mshka77 (20.06.2012), MWalker (23.04.2012), naor (18.04.2012), newmax74 (25.04.2012), NikAntonina (15.04.2012), o-bol (19.04.2012), ronval (17.04.2012), Sanya1C (05.05.2012), sgtfred (26.04.2012), Sim-Sim (16.04.2012), squirrel.80 (16.05.2012), valanord (18.04.2012), vievd (24.04.2012), VInsentt (16.04.2012), Voldeamr256 (11.05.2012), weta (01.06.2012), Xagas (19.04.2012), Zombokotik (16.04.2012), Александр_OLD (17.04.2012), Дмитрий2407 (24.05.2012), Зарайкин Сергей (19.04.2012), Максус (16.04.2012)

----------


## 34pyat

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Prof 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от 13.04.2012*

*Turbobit* **** Letitbit* 


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от 13.04.2012*

*Turbobit* *** * Letitbit*



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Base 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от 13.04.2012*

* Turbobit* **** Letitbit*

----------

*Rimma* (16.04.2012), gnn (16.04.2012), nezabudka (17.04.2012), runolga123 (18.04.2012), tk2710 (16.04.2012), Игорь 555 (16.04.2012), Максус (16.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет", релиз 2.3.7.1 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

andsidor (17.04.2012)

----------


## PaVlovich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp" Релиз: 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012
DepositFiles / Letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" Релиз: 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012
DepositFiles / Letitbit*

----------

Anykeyyy (16.04.2012), cugKJHsW8V (16.04.2012), progreser (16.04.2012), Осинина Анна (16.04.2012), Светялчок (16.04.2012)

----------


## regina5

Бухгалтерия Предприятия, редакция 2.0	2.0.34.13, обновление, 6,25 МБ

http://narod.ru/disk/46212043001.507...03413.exe.html

----------

d5ce3e (16.04.2012), guildestern (16.04.2012), tdn62 (16.04.2012)

----------


## S_GRAY

> А есть у кого литература по конфигурации Розница, редакция 2,0? Буду благодарен :)


http://letitbit.net/download/35560.3...ca_82.rar.html

----------

hackoff (16.04.2012), olegtelec (16.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", релиз 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012* 

Обновление: скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление БАЗОВАЯ: скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление для перехода с БАЗОВОЙ: скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Alexeym1980 (16.04.2012), d5ce3e (25.04.2012), Garipov (16.04.2012), grfsd (16.04.2012)

----------


## sd001034

> У кого есть обновление 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0.33.8? Пришлите пожалуйста.


Обновление 1С Бухгалтерия 2.0.33.8
http://narod.ru/disk/46255210001.d21...setup.exe.html

----------

msZorro (18.04.2012)

----------


## sd001034

Выгрузка данных из Управление торговлей, ред. 10.3 в Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 (как было для выгрузки в Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6)
1.jpg

Проверено для УТ 10.3.17.4 и БП 2.0.34.11

Выгрузка в Бухгалтерию 2.0

----------

dargh (18.04.2012), Garipov (16.04.2012), gfulk (16.04.2012), h0201 (19.07.2012), NikAntonina (16.04.2012), Vladimir72 (17.04.2012), КРОК711 (16.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.34.13* от *13.04.2012*

*GigaBase * Share4Web * DepositFiles*

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Документооборот КОРП" 1.2.2.9* от *13.04.2012*

*GigaBase * Share4Web * DepositFiles*

----------

Quetzalkoatl (16.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*(0бновление) Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><>* Скачать с Letitbit* 


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*(0бновление)  Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения (BASE)  1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> * Скачать с  Letitbit*



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*(0бновление для перехода с BASE)  Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012*

* Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit*



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Prof 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от 13.04.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* 


1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от 13.04.2012*

*Скачать с Turbobit* <><> * Скачать сLetitbit*



1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация 
*Бухгалтерия предприятия Base 2.0.34.13 (обновление) от 13.04.2012*

* Скачать с  Turbobit* <><> * Скачать с Letitbit*

----------

AIF (17.04.2012), AlexU (17.04.2012), Antonio74 (17.04.2012), avm35 (17.04.2012), cassyan (19.04.2012), constz (16.04.2012), dargh (16.04.2012), Helenaiv (17.04.2012), khoy (17.04.2012), larisav7 (16.04.2012), runolga123 (18.04.2012), sergnau (17.04.2012), squirrel.80 (16.04.2012), tanaR (17.04.2012), VInsentt (16.04.2012), zvonok (18.04.2012), БУХ (17.04.2012), Наталикю (16.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", релиз 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

AIF (17.04.2012), boardru (17.04.2012), delele (17.04.2012), Nordm (25.04.2012), sleeping07 (17.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.34.3 от 03.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.34.3 от 03.04.2012 (CF unlock)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.34.3 от 03.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

bds1974 (18.04.2012), distinctus (20.06.2012), Killer_1C (03.05.2012), msZorro (18.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" 1.0.11.3* от *16.04.2012*

*GigaBase * Share4Web * DepositFiles*

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.18.3 (обновление) от 17.04.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

kaizZer (18.04.2012), msZorro (18.04.2012), Natfim (18.04.2012)

----------


## finder10

Управление небольшой фирмой релиз 1.3.2.15 от 10.04.12 http://www.unibytes.com/MIE1z1vOXi8B

----------

ddareka (05.05.2012), mapusik (20.04.2012), plazma50 (25.09.2012), skylky (17.04.2012)

----------


## alexsmirnoff

> * 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.19.1* 
> **letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** sinhro **


Качал два раза с разных обменников, efd из архива не распаковывается - CRC error. 
В чём дело?
Качаю третий раз.

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Общеобразовательное учреждение" 1.0.0.0* от *11.04.2012*

*SinHro * UniBytes * DepositFiles*

----------


## Creozzz

Доброго времени суток! Народ поделитесь плиз конфигурацией 1С "Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием", буду очень признателен.

----------


## S_GRAY

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Общеобразовательное учреждение" 1.0.0.0 (11.04.2012)*

Конфигурация «1С:Общеобразовательное учреждение» системы программ «1С: Предприятие» представляет собой новую версию многофункциональной информационной системы автоматизации управления основной деятельностью образовательного учреждения. Данный программный продукт предназначен для следующих типов пользователей:

· Руководитель (директор/завуч);
· Секретарь – делопроизводитель;
· Заместитель (по УВР, по ИТ, по АХЧ и др.);
· Классный руководитель;
· Учитель;
· Специалист по кадрам;
· Социальный педагог;
· Методист.

*Подсистемы и функции:*

*Подсистема «Справочники»:*
1. создание базы нормативных локальных актов самой школы;
2. внесение данных об Управлении образования;
3. ввод данных об учреждении образования;
4. формирование списка подразделений и создание структуры учебного заведения;
5. внесение сведений о формах информационной открытости школы.

*Подсистема «Учебная деятельность»:*

1. Контингент
1.1. формирование списка обучающихся и хранение архива учащихся;
1.2. формирование и хранение личных дел учащихся;
1.3. распределение учащихся по классам;
1.4. формирование Алфавитной книги учреждения образования;
1.5. составление приказов по движению учащихся
1.6. формирование отчетов по контингенту с произвольными настройками отбора, сортировки и группировки данных;
1.7. составление и ведение портфолио ученика
1.8. процедура завершения учебного года
1.9. организация переноса данных из года в год
1.10. распределение учащихся по классам в новом учебном году.
2.Расписание
2.1. формирование общего списка предметов и дисциплин;
2.2. формирование разделов (компонентов) учебного плана;
2.3. составление учебного плана: распределение и контроль нагрузки в классах;
2.4. хранение расписания звонков
2.5. заполнение расписания с проверкой правильности составленного варианта и контролем распределения нагрузки по преподавателям;
2.6. формирование недельной сетки расписания для произвольно выбранного класса, педагога, а также вывод на печать общешкольного расписания;
3. Электронный Классный журнал
3.1. формирование и ведение электронного Классного журнала с настраиваемой системой оценок, периодами и видами аттестации учащихся;
3.2. формирование отчетов об успеваемости и посещаемости
4. Работа педагогов и классных руководителей
4.1. ведение поурочно-тематического планирования;
4.2. составление плана мероприятий по классу, в том числе внесение сведений о родительских собраниях.
5. Работа социального педагога и методиста
5.1. составление планов работы, докладов, семинаров, встреч;
5.2. ведение социально-психологической характеристики учеников;
5.3. внесение информации по результатам проделанной работы, составление отчетов по проделанной работе
5.4. формирование отчетов по произвольно выбранным характеристикам учеников.

*Подсистема «Кадровый учет»:*

1. формирование списка должностей сотрудников;
2. создание списка сотрудников и ввод необходимых данных по сотрудникам;
3. формирование и архивное хранение личных дел сотрудников;
4. составление отчетов по сотрудникам;
5. формирование штатного расписания;
6. ввод данных о базовых окладах;
7. формирование кадровых отчетов и приказов.

*Подсистема «Хозяйственная деятельность»:*

1. внесение сведений об обеспечении и благоустройстве зданий и сооружений;
2. ввод информации о материально-технических средствах, плановой и фактической оснащенности предметных кабинетов, служебных помещений и функциональных блоков школы;
3. формирование списка помещений ОУ;
4. создание списка программ энергосбережения;
5. формирование инвентаризационных описей.

Состав архива: 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 Конфигурация"Общеобразова  ельное учреждение" 1.0.0.0 (Полная версия)
Дата выхода: 11.04.2012
ОС: Microsoft Windows 2000/NT/XP/2003R2/Vista/2008/7/2008R2 x86/64
Формат файла: zip
Размер файла: 81,8 Mb
Лекарство: не требуется (используется HASP-ключ платформы 1С 8.2)

http://letitbit.net/download/80022.8...setup.zip.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8158...setup.zip.html

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

---MutaboR--- (18.04.2012), msZorro (17.04.2012), rom2416 (17.04.2012), samadurov (18.04.2012), SvetlAAna (18.04.2012), tanaR (20.04.2012), trunk777 (18.04.2012), wit2007 (18.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

domestic (24.04.2012), Mar Go (30.04.2012), Natfim (18.04.2012), samadurov (18.04.2012), sd001034 (17.04.2012), Solna (20.04.2012), trunk777 (18.04.2012)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Управление торговлей" версия 10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012*

_Обновление для версии ПРОФ_

Скачать | Зеркало

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" версия 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012*

*Установка Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации Проф(.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление для перехода с Базовой на Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Установка Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Файл конфигурации Базовая (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

*Обновление Базовая:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**

----------

vievd (24.04.2012), yankr (18.04.2012)

----------


## PaVlovich

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp" Релиз: 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012
DepositFiles / Letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия ред. 2.0" Релиз: 2.0.34.13 от 13.04.2012
DepositFiles / Letitbit*

----------

es-natali (18.04.2012), escada116 (20.04.2012), Pahan (19.04.2012), prop23 (18.04.2012)

----------


## DDJeys

Доброго дня!
Нужно обновить конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия Проф ред. 2.0" релиз 2.0.20.10 до актуальной...
Подскажите, какие релизы обновлений нужны для этого, и если есть возможность дайте ссылки на них (или выложите), так как в этой теме старые ссылки уже не работают :(
Буду премного благодарен.
Добрым людям, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация* "Управление торговлей" 10.3.18.3* от *17.04.2012*

*GigaBase * Share4Web * DepositFiles*

----------

dryn (23.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

Обновления конфигурации "Управление торговлей" для 8.2, ред. 10.3 с 10.3.10.4 по 10.3.18.3 (одним файлом

----------

Platinum (18.04.2012), samecon (06.06.2012), Vesta (03.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1с 8.2: "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз  2.0.34.13  от 13.04.2012*
Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Установка Базовая (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Установка КОРП (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1с 8.2: Документооборот КОРП, версия 1.2.2.9  от 13.04.2012*

Установка  (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1с 8.2: Документооборот ПРОФ, версия 1.2.2.9  от 13.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1С 8.2: Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1с 8.2: "Управление торговлей", версия 10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012*

Установка  (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

AlenaS (19.04.2012), escada116 (20.04.2012), expertBB (20.04.2012), ingushechka (19.04.2012), Mar Go (30.04.2012), N-Tee (18.04.2012), Nadinka (18.04.2012), pluton_001 (19.04.2012), sergio_uu (19.04.2012), Snegir (20.04.2012), tanya.vladis (19.04.2012), toliktigr (19.04.2012), Наталикю (18.04.2012)

----------


## Platinum

> Обновления конфигурации "Управление торговлей" для 8.2, ред. 10.3 с 10.3.10.4 по 10.3.18.3 (одним файлом


Эх где же ты раньше был, сегодня часа три днем искал по всем 200-м страницам обновы для УТ

----------


## zxs

Здраствуйте, могу сбросить на почту с 2.0.21.1 по 20.0.34.13 (полный комплект за весь год вообщем с апреля по апрель) пишите на почту если надо - zxs2005@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Мясокомбинат", релиз 1.3.22.1 от 17.02.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.20 от 10.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.20 от 10.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.6.1 от 04.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 05.04.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 05.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## lomshakov

*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы ПРОФ, редакция 3.0*
Релиз 3.0.52.1 - Полный комплект | Обновление

Скачать с: unibytes // gigabase

----------

root7 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!
выложите пожалуйста *Управление корпоративными финансами, редакция* установку
заранее благодарен

----------


## trufanov

Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3	1.3.24.2   от   27.03.2012   где взять ?
или отчетность новую к ней :)

----------


## наталья55

Уважаемые! Есть ли у кого-нибудь внешняя форма регламентированного отчета "Налоговая декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость" с изменениями в порядке заполнения в соответствии с письмом ФНС России от 13.04.2012 № ЕД-4-3/6289@. Декларация имеет с возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.02 в соответствии с приказом ФНС России от 17.04.2012 № ММВ-7-6/244@.
Уже 19 марта, завтра сдавать НДС, а нового отчета все нет....

----------


## AlR

> Уважаемые! Есть ли у кого-нибудь внешняя форма регламентированного отчета "Налоговая декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость" с изменениями в порядке заполнения в соответствии с письмом ФНС России от 13.04.2012 № ЕД-4-3/6289@. Декларация имеет с возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.02 в соответствии с приказом ФНС России от 17.04.2012 № ММВ-7-6/244@.
> Уже 19 марта, завтра сдавать НДС, а нового отчета все нет....


http://rghost.ru/37651909

----------

AnnaVish (19.04.2012), Dana (19.04.2012), Tatyana2160 (19.04.2012), vitus_sa (19.04.2012), YaSamaya (19.04.2012), наталья55 (19.04.2012)

----------


## artemkai

> Есть ли у кого-нибудь внешняя форма регламентированного отчета "Налоговая декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость"


http://depositfiles.com/files/k0045ult6

----------

наталья55 (19.04.2012)

----------


## zip

> Уважаемые! Есть ли у кого-нибудь внешняя форма регламентированного отчета "Налоговая декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость" с изменениями в порядке заполнения в соответствии с письмом ФНС России от 13.04.2012 № ЕД-4-3/6289@. Декларация имеет с возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.02 в соответствии с приказом ФНС России от 17.04.2012 № ММВ-7-6/244@.
> Уже 19 марта, завтра сдавать НДС, а нового отчета все нет....


http://turbo.to/oj7dnkhtzbrh.html

----------

наталья55 (19.04.2012)

----------


## наталья55

Огромное спасибо всем, кто откликнулся!!!
Все нашла, все получилось!!!!

----------


## Serg048

Чайнику в 1С нужна помощь. спец сказал скачать следующие обновления для Восьмерки-Бухгалтерии :
2.0.33.7
2.0.33.8
2.0.34.7
2.0.34.13
Где взять сие, кто подскажет попроще..
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## S_GRAY

* Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость*   для релиза 2.0.34.13 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.

     Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость с изменениями в порядке заполнения в соответствии с письмом ФНС России от 13.04.2012 № ЕД-4-3/6289@.
     Декларация имеет с возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.02 в соответствии с приказом ФНС России от 17.04.2012 № ММВ-7-6/244@.

http://letitbit.net/download/49027.4...20418.rar.html

http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1876...20418.rar.html

----------

embler (19.04.2012), Lala5874 (19.04.2012), Sally (19.04.2012), svetik_svetiko (19.04.2012), tanya.vladis (19.04.2012), vus438 (19.04.2012), ЛарисаТимофф (20.04.2012)

----------


## Tatyana2160

> http://rghost.ru/37651909


скачала, обновила релиз а пишет такое

Не удалось записать элемент справочника:
 Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Значение поля "Родитель" должно быть группой
 и декларация по ндс старая... Что делать то?

---------- Post added at 13:18 ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 ----------

Плиз, релиз 2.0.34.13 нужен
скиньте ссылку

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012 (обновление)*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

borisusman (25.04.2012), Gosh (02.05.2012), gumerov10 (02.07.2012), MikleV (20.04.2012), misterTvister (19.04.2012), Tatyana2160 (20.04.2012)

----------


## dima4ka_63

*Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость для релиза 2.0.34.13 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.

 Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость с изменениями в порядке заполнения в соответствии с письмом ФНС России от 13.04.2012 № ЕД-4-3/6289@.
 Декларация имеет с возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в XML-формате версии 5.02 в соответствии с приказом ФНС России от 17.04.2012 № ММВ-7-6/244@.*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

cassyan (19.04.2012), cryogen83 (20.04.2012), misterTvister (19.04.2012), Nastidze (19.04.2012), NastyMN (21.04.2012), SergZha (20.04.2012), SuVictor (23.04.2012), vm.qwerty (19.04.2012), АлександраВ (23.10.2012)

----------


## Nastidze

Приветствую! Очень странно но ссылки на внешний отчет по НДС содержат старую форму! Может я что-то не правильно делаю?

----------


## filonet

Может кто подскажет где можно взять релизы Управление теплосетью или Технический расчетный центр теплосети. Заранее спасибо

----------


## necro300678

Да форма действительно старая ......хотя инфо от новой ....что самое интересное на сайте 1с тот же самый косяк

----------


## bessy

> Чайнику в 1С нужна помощь. спец сказал скачать следующие обновления для Восьмерки-Бухгалтерии :
> 2.0.33.7
> 2.0.33.8
> 2.0.34.7
> 2.0.34.13
> 
> Где взять сие, кто подскажет попроще..
> Заранее благодарен.


БУХ 2.0.33.7.exe
БУХ2.0.33.8.exe

БУХ2.0.34.7.exe
БУХ2.0.34.13.exe

----------

anna1975 (22.04.2012), ArhiVarious (15.05.2012), kairinishad (20.04.2012), Serg048 (04.05.2012), Tatyana2160 (20.04.2012)

----------


## Funtik45

Бухгалтерия гос. учреждения 1.0.11.3 .

----------


## Ukei

*Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость от 18.04.2012* 

Для конфигураций:

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, релиз 2.0.34.11
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ, релиз 2.0.34.11
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП, релиз 2.0.34.11
Бухгалтерия гос. учреждения, релиз 1.0.11.3
Бухгалтерия предприятия, релиз 2.0.34.13
Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ, релиз 2.0.34.13
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, релиз 2.0.34.13
Комплексная автоматизация, релиз 1.1.20.2
Управление произв. предприятием, релиз 1.3.24.2

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 03:19 ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 ----------

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы для бюджетных учреждений", релиз 3.5.23.1 от 18.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы", релиз 3.0.52.1 от 19.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы", релиз 3.0.52.1 от 19.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации", релиз 4.3.18.2 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства", релиз 2.0.34.2 от 19.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ИМПУЛЬС-ИВЦ: Бухгалтерия строительной организации", релиз 2.0.34.2 от 19.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Dimidy (20.04.2012), embler (21.04.2012), NikAntonina (20.04.2012), ParadokS_ (20.04.2012), serverman (20.04.2012), Whoze (20.04.2012), Петров Петр (22.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012* 
Полная установка поставщика

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Управление торговлей  10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012*
Полная установка поставщика

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012*
Полная установка поставщика

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.39.2 от 11.04.2012* 
Полная установка поставщика

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

*Документооборот КОРП 1.2.2.9 от 13.04.2012*
Полная установка поставщика

*Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с Turbobit*

----------

BiWik (27.06.2012), borisusman (25.04.2012), domestic (24.04.2012), Infarch (26.04.2012), lelik_x (16.06.2012), lenban (22.05.2012), lsd_777 (20.04.2012), Markel (03.05.2012), max_vel (09.05.2013), olvika (04.05.2012), Pandrom (24.04.2012), pashaapex (24.04.2012), rekido (07.05.2012), shidman (23.04.2012), tvvboss (10.06.2014), Vesta (03.05.2012), Vladimir72 (30.04.2012), Тиваев (24.04.2012), Юрок2801 (05.05.2012)

----------


## zxs

Обновления 1с  8.2 бух. предприятия проф  2.0.21.1 по 2.0.34.13 полный архив  http://download77.files.mail.ru/9D3A...from=e.mail.ru
зеркало http://www.unibytes.com/E2blPlHQDXYLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Alek-nn

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Релиз 2.5.49.2 от 11.04.2012 УСТАНОВКА 

Скачать / Зеркало

Управление торговлей 10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012 УСТАНОВКА 

Скачать / Зеркало

Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.11.3 от 16.04.2012 УСТАНОВКА 

Скачать / Зеркало 

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Релиз 1.0.39.2 от 11.04.2012 УСТАНОВКА 

Скачать / Зеркало

Документооборот КОРП 1.2.2.9 от 13.04.2012 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать / Зеркало*

----------

blacktiger69 (20.04.2012), dryn (23.04.2012), Gosh (02.05.2012), krepver (03.05.2012), max_vel (09.05.2013), pioneru (03.05.2012), Solna (20.04.2012), Vladimir72 (30.04.2012), vvsz (14.05.2014), Тиваев (24.04.2012)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.50.1  (обновление) от  20.04.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация  "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" 2.5.50.1  (обновление) от  20.04.2012*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

blacktiger69 (20.04.2012), boardru (20.04.2012), bonifazi (20.04.2012), guildestern (22.04.2012), irishkang11 (20.04.2012), Koshka_uu (21.04.2012), Mar Go (30.04.2012), NikAntonina (20.04.2012), SERGEJ64 (21.04.2012), vm.qwerty (20.04.2012), wit2007 (20.04.2012), Эльбрус (23.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 15:55 ---------- Previous post was at 15:01 ----------

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 10.3.18.3 от 17.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

boardru (20.04.2012), bonifazi (20.04.2012), lav1960 (20.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 1.0.25.1 от 20.04.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 1.0.25.1 от 20.04.2012 (обновлене)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 19:49 ---------- Previous post was at 19:07 ----------

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.40.1 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Punisher2000 (20.04.2012), СергейПу (20.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

andsidor (21.04.2012), boardru (21.04.2012), Koshka_uu (21.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией", релиз 10.3.19.1 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" на базе 1С:Бухгалтерия", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

barcik81 (21.04.2012), Kseniya (25.04.2012)

----------


## bessy

обновление Зарплата и Управление Персоналом Версия 2.5.50.1 - ЗиУП 2.5.50.1.exe

Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой - дистр.для перх.с баз.ЗиУП2.5.50.1.exe

---------- Post added at 09:19 ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 ----------




> а как обновить конфц 1с буглатерия ПРОФ 2.0.27.10 до свежей


обновления Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 проф:

БУХ 2.0.28.3.exe

БУХ 2.0.29.9.exe
БУХ2.0.30.8.exe
БУХ 2.0.32.4.exe
БУХ 2.0.33.7.exe
БУХ 2.0.34.6.exe
БУХ2.0.34.7.exe
БУХ2.0.34.13.exe

----------

AntonGwozd (23.04.2012), crazy_doza (22.04.2012), lubashin.fla (21.04.2012), Mark2010 (25.04.2012), Polis6 (21.04.2012), Uka2010 (07.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С: 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012* 

Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1С: 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.40.1 от 20.04.2012* 
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1С: 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 1.0.25.1 от 20.04.2012* 
Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

alexeysm74 (17.02.2013), andsidor (21.04.2012), constz (21.04.2012), l@mer (22.04.2012), lera11 (21.04.2012), Marusya (03.07.2012), mrbur (23.04.2012), S.Elena (30.09.2012), sleeping07 (22.04.2012), veraperev (22.04.2012), yankr (21.04.2012), Ксения999 (08.05.2012), Сырожа (06.05.2012), Эльбрус (22.04.2012)

----------


## Zokerr

Бухгалтерия предприятия ред 2.0. релиз 2.0.34.13 под 8.2. http://depositfiles.com/files/5den4j701http://
Бухгалтерия предприятия ред.2.0 релиз 2.0.22.2 под 8.1. http://depositfiles.com/files/f0eclybuv
Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6. релиз 1.6.31.1. под 8.2. http://depositfiles.com/files/89fou15qi
Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6. релиз 1.6.31.1 под 8.1.http://depositfiles.com/files/rfzvxilzq

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.21 от 18.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.3.21 от 18.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

dimarra (13.05.2012)

----------


## juliko

Доброго времени суток! Стоит ЗУП в редакции 2.5.43.3..Нужен файл обновления 2.5.44.1  с расширением cf. Не могу найти...Помогите ((

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012 (переход с БАЗОВОЙ)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## bessy

> Доброго времени суток! Стоит ЗУП в редакции 2.5.43.3..Нужен файл обновления 2.5.44.1  с расширением cf. Не могу найти...Помогите ((


ЗиУП2.5.44.1.exe

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!
помогите пожалуйста с ключем к Рарус Управление корпоративными финансами
Очень надо!!!

----------


## ramzan_s

> *Конфигурация "Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией", релиз 10.3.19.1 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало
> 
> *Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" на базе 1С:Бухгалтерия", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало
> 
> Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/


а полной конфигурации "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" нету ?
заранее спасибо

----------

Kseniya (07.05.2012)

----------


## juliko

> bessy


Спасибо, добрый человек! )

----------


## ramzan_s

> *Конфигурация "Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией", релиз 10.3.19.1 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало
> 
> *Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" на базе 1С:Бухгалтерия", релиз 2.0.34.11 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало
> 
> Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/


а полной конфигурации "Аренда и управление недвижимостью" нету ?
заранее спасибо

----------

Kseniya (07.05.2012)

----------


## domray

1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис) 
 Помогите с обходом защиты 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1.
 Может у кого есть: эмулятор ключа, или пропатченный V8RBK.DLL - поделитесь пожалуйста на domray@mail.ru.
 Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.50.1 от  20.04.2012* 

* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**…..**sinhro**
*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**…..** sinhro **
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**…..**sinhro** 
*Обновление для перехода с Базовой на Проф:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**deposit**….**turbobit**…..**sinhro** 


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом  БАЗОВАЯ" 2.5.50.1 от  20.04.2012* 

* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**…..**sinhro**
*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**…..**sinhro**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**…..**sinhro**


*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом  КОРП" 2.5.50.1 от  20.04.2012* 

* Обновление:* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**….**turbobit**…..**sinhro**
*Файл конфигурации (.cf):* 
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**deposit**…..**sinhro**
*Установка:*
**letitbit**…..**vip-file**….**turbobit**….**deposit**…..**sinhro**


*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.40.1 от 20.04.2012 (обновление)*  *

*letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**turbobit**…..**depositfiles**…..**sinhro**


*1С:Деньги 8  конфигурация "Деньги", редакция 1.0  версия 1.0.25.1 от 20.04.2012 (обновление) *  

**letitbit**…..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..**turbobit**…..**sinhro**

----------

Baggi-84 (23.04.2012), crazy_doza (22.04.2012), gfulk (23.04.2012), Jur100 (22.04.2012), MaxV42 (25.04.2012), runolga123 (27.04.2012), shadovan (23.04.2012), shidman (23.04.2012), stasha (03.05.2012), SuVictor (23.04.2012), tanaR (25.04.2012), trunk777 (23.04.2012), valanord (23.04.2012), Zombokotik (25.04.2012), Ленок444 (23.04.2012), Наталикю (25.04.2012), шоколадина (21.05.2012)

----------


## 34pyat

*(oбновление)   Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения 1.0.11.3* 

*Turbobit* **** * Letitbit* 


*(oбновление)  Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения (BASE)  1.0.11.3* 

*Turbobit* **** *  Letitbit*




*(oбновление для перехода с BASE)  Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения  1.0.11.3* 

* Turbobit* **** * Letitbit*




*(обновление) Бухгалтерия предприятия Prof 2.0.34.13 * 

*Turbobit* ***** Letitbit* 



*(обновление) Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.34.13* 

* Turbobit* **** *Letitbit*




*(обновление) Бухгалтерия предприятия Base 2.0.34.13 * 

*   Turbobit* **** *  Letitbit*

----------

Helenaiv (23.04.2012), Pandrom (13.05.2012), trunk777 (23.04.2012), vievd (24.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.40.1 от 20.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.37.1 от 20.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 1.0.25.1 от 20.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

EduardSpb (03.06.2012), lexxan (23.04.2012), Marita (24.04.2012), MWalker (23.04.2012), salika (06.12.2012), trunk777 (23.04.2012), Маруся18 (05.05.2012)

----------


## Алексей 163

Последняя 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/21890.2...tie%2B8.2.html

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Деньги" 1.0.25.1* от *20.04.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------

xxve (05.05.2014)

----------


## devICE

> Последняя 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/21890.2...tie%2B8.2.html


какой архив?

----------


## Jar

1с предприятие 8 машиностроение старт plm выложите пожалуйста для ознакомления

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация *"Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП" 2.5.50.1* от *20.04.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------

valanord (23.04.2012), vievd (07.06.2012)

----------


## ---MutaboR---

> Последняя 8.2 http://letitbit.net/download/21890.2...tie%2B8.2.html


перезалей архив, в нем поврежден файл Data1.cab

----------


## dima4ka_63

*1С: 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С: 8.2 Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

*1С: 8.2 Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 1.0.25.1 от 20.04.2012*

*Скачать*
*Скачать2*
*Скачать3*

----------

AlenaS (23.04.2012), crazy_doza (04.05.2012), daxler (25.04.2012), EvgeniyVL (26.04.2012), i_pich (25.04.2012), JamGen (05.05.2012), toliktigr (26.04.2012)

----------


## Doctor_RU

1С 8.2 Конфигурация "*Налогоплательщик" 3.0.37.1* от* 20.04.2012*

*DepositFiles*

----------


## rusalenko

> Установка Базовая (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2


ссылки битые ((

----------


## vitamina

> ссылки битые ((


 А сообщение что же не указываешь?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.3.2.17 от 17.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 17:47 ---------- Previous post was at 17:08 ----------

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.4.1.17 от 23.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

avokiluk (17.05.2012), boralex69 (30.04.2012)

----------


## MrRich

*1С Предприятие конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.4.1.17 от 23.04.2012 г.*

_Обновление_ 

Скачать | Зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Аренда и управление недвижимостью", релиз 2.0.34.7 от 11.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КТ2000: Комплексная автоматизация торговли алкогольной продукцией", релиз 1.1.20.2 от 23.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношения с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.14.1 от 23.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 19:41 ---------- Previous post was at 18:46 ----------

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

A5401160 (23.04.2012), and371 (25.04.2012), andsidor (24.04.2012), Antonio74 (25.04.2012), Koshka_uu (24.04.2012), Kseniya (07.05.2012), mariye (24.04.2012), Northerner (24.04.2012), ParadokS_ (24.04.2012), rda-67 (07.05.2012), slavabv (24.04.2012), svemira (26.04.2012), trunk777 (23.04.2012), Наталикю (25.04.2012)

----------


## stred11

народ выручайте надо БП 2.0.14.5 по 2.0.17.7 проф обновления, и если есть у кого неплохо бы было переход с базовой, есть базовая 2.0.15.6 надо сделать проф Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Albi (24.04.2012), Bladenv (24.04.2012), karabas000 (29.06.2012), Mr. Vet (24.04.2012), Nata1109 (26.02.2013), Netty (25.05.2012), Polis6 (24.04.2012), rus138 (13.05.2012), Sallivan (29.04.2012), Server689 (19.11.2012), simanenko (24.04.2012), Эльбрус (24.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*"Зарплата и управление персоналом" версия 2.5.50.1 от 20.04.2012*

Установка ПРОФ (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) ->   скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Установка Базовая (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) ->   скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Установка КОРП (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) ->   скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
*
"Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" Версия 1.0.40.1 от 20.04.2012*

Установка  (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) ->   скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*"Деньги", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.25.1 от 20.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) ->   скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*"Налогоплательщик", редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.37.1  от 20.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) ->   скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - -
*"Управление небольшой фирмой" версия 1.4.1.17 от 17.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*"Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления ПРОФ - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Дистрибутив обновления КОРП - > скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

AlenaS (25.04.2012), AlexRommm (22.02.2013), andsidor (24.04.2012), ara2 (26.04.2012), avddev (24.04.2012), ben.tim (24.04.2012), Bladenv (24.04.2012), Bolodia (25.04.2012), eva0609 (24.04.2012), Fellix (07.05.2012), irishkang11 (26.04.2012), JamGen (19.05.2012), KSanja (25.02.2013), kuhum (24.04.2012), l@mer (25.04.2012), Lala5874 (23.04.2012), linge (26.04.2012), lucky44 (24.04.2012), M@LiNk@ (22.10.2012), mam2903 (25.04.2012), mapusik (30.04.2012), Marusya (01.10.2012), Mordret (24.04.2012), Mr. Vet (24.04.2012), NataZ (24.04.2012), natly4 (15.05.2012), NikAntonina (23.04.2012), olagree (23.04.2012), poxaw (25.10.2012), Punisher (10.08.2012), shadovan (24.04.2012), sir_j (04.06.2014), Solna (18.07.2012), svgorod (21.05.2012), taalen (07.05.2012), valanord (24.04.2012), Vital451 (25.04.2012), vlad86 (24.04.2012), vovan747 (07.10.2012), Игорь 555 (24.04.2012), Ксения999 (08.05.2012), новичок-sv (28.07.2012), посторонним в (24.10.2012), тихентий (25.09.2012), Эльбрус (24.04.2012)

----------


## skrest

помогите с срелизами БП 1.6.29 и 1.6.30

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

666999 (24.04.2012), A5401160 (24.04.2012), andsidor (24.04.2012), Bladenv (24.04.2012), evgen_lnk (15.09.2012), gfulk (26.04.2012), guildestern (24.04.2012), kukimaki (20.01.2013), MWalker (24.04.2012), Nata1109 (26.02.2013), Northerner (24.04.2012), okventa (16.02.2013), rai1978 (18.07.2012), Sally (26.04.2012), sleeping07 (24.04.2012), Snoosmoomrik (24.04.2012), valanord (24.04.2012), наталья55 (27.04.2012), Светялчок (24.04.2012)

----------


## Creozzz

Доброго времени суток! :) Люди помогите!!! Нужна конфигурация «1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием» или одноименный модуль к УПП. Помогите плиз буду очень очень признателен :drinks:

----------


## vitamina

*"Бухгалтерия предприятия" ПРОФ, релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*"Бухгалтерия предприятия" Базовая, релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*"Бухгалтерия предприятия" КОРП, релиз 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

and69 (26.04.2012), avt874318 (24.04.2012), danelena (11.07.2012), Dimulka (07.09.2012), gordik2007 (03.04.2013), muravey77 (16.01.2013), NataZ (24.04.2012), shidman (01.05.2012), Unclesam (24.04.2012)

----------


## lomshakov

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 для 8.1*
*Релизы:* 1.6.31.1, 1.6.30.7, 1.6.30.6, 1.6.29.2, 1.6.28.2, 1.6.28.1 - Обновления
Скачать с: UniBytes

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 для 8.2*
*Релизы:* 1.6.31.1, 1.6.30.7, 1.6.30.6, 1.6.29.2, 1.6.28.2, 1.6.28.1 - Обновления
Скачать с: UniBytes

----------

root7 (13.05.2018), skrest (24.04.2012), smoke_dev (04.05.2012), Unclesam (24.04.2012)

----------


## VAU

*Бухгалтерия предприятия Prof  2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 340 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с SinhroNet*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Corp 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 312 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с SinhroNet*



*Бухгалтерия предприятия Base 2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012*
 Полная установка поставщика
 (авторская сборка размер 376 мб)

*Скачать с Unibytes* <><> *Скачать с Letitbit* <><> *Скачать с SinhroNet*

----------

*Rimma* (24.04.2012), rus138 (11.05.2012), Sally (24.04.2012), samadurov (24.04.2012), tdn62 (24.04.2012), zapolskikh (24.04.2012)

----------


## plm1959

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.35.5*  от 23.04.2012 г.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

.*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, редакция 2.0; 1С: Упрощенка, редакция 2.0; 1С: Предприниматель, редакция 2.0 - для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.35.5* от 23.04.2012 г.
Скачать...
Зеркало...

----------

elki-palki (24.04.2012), gaga515 (05.06.2012), gfhju (27.04.2012), SirotinAI (24.04.2012), Ксения999 (28.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.25.1 от 24.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

---------- Post added at 13:22 ---------- Previous post was at 13:06 ----------

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.21.1 от 24.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

domestic (27.04.2012), evgeny2009 (26.04.2012), Infinita (21.09.2012), LeskaRu (25.04.2012), Sally (24.04.2012), yuri-khar (25.04.2012)

----------


## Barash_

*2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012
1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0
Типовая конфигурация (обновление)*

*Скачать с unibytes*
*Скачать с gigabase*
*Скачать с turbobit*
*==================================================  ========
2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012
1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая, редакция 2.0
Типовая конфигурация (обновление)*

*Скачать с unibytes*
*Скачать с gigabase*
*Скачать с turbobit*
*==================================================  ========
2.0.35.5 от 23.04.2012
1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0
Типовая конфигурация (обновление)*

*Скачать с unibytes*
*Скачать с gigabase*
*Скачать с turbobit*

----------

,fypfq (25.04.2012), 1cprofi (25.04.2012), Adoms (25.04.2012), and69 (26.04.2012), astro911 (25.12.2019), crazy_doza (26.04.2012), embler (27.04.2012), GaneKaletova (26.04.2012), Helenaiv (26.04.2012), i_pich (25.04.2012), Lisa57 (27.04.2012), Marita (24.04.2012), MaxV42 (25.04.2012), Mikola_gnu (24.04.2012), miriel (25.04.2012), msZorro (24.04.2012), Nadinka (26.04.2012), natly4 (27.04.2012), Nomad_alen (27.04.2012), Oleg9230 (26.04.2012), Rekt0r (04.10.2012), shidman (01.05.2012), vievd (26.04.2012), Vital451 (25.04.2012), vsaratovkin (27.04.2012), yursio (25.04.2012), zba (26.04.2012), zvonok (15.05.2012), Настёна777 (25.04.2012), Олег Т. (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.25.1 от 24.04.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Sally (25.04.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С Предприятие 8.2  "Комплексная автоматизация", версия 1.1.21.1 от 24.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1СПредприятие 8.2  "Управление производственным предприятием", версия 1.3.25.1 от 24.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

3860530530 (24.04.2012), Aagrn (24.04.2012), andrey1ck (25.04.2012), blacktiger69 (24.04.2012), d_vecher (29.01.2013), miriel (25.04.2012), rema-mania (24.04.2012), vievd (29.05.2012), wanlim (25.04.2012), yuri-khar (25.04.2012)

----------


## bessy

*обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 для Технологической платформы 8.2 Версия 2.0.35.5 проф* - БУХ2.0.35.5.exe

Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой - дистр.для перех. с баз. БУХ2.0.35.5.exe

БУХ2.0.34.13.exe
БУХ2.0.34.7.exe
БУХ 2.0.34.6.exe
БУХ2.0.33.8.exe
БУХ 2.0.33.7.exe
БУХ2.0.32.6.exe
БУХ 2.0.28.3.exe
БУХ 2.0.29.9.exe
БУХ 2.0.32.4.exe
бух 2.0.31.7.exe
БУХ2.0.30.8.exe
бух.2.0.24.10.exe
бух.2.0.23.9.exe
бух.2.0.22.1.exe

бух.2.025.5.exe

----------

alex_vag (13.06.2012), AndrewZloy (27.04.2012), ANTUAN (14.05.2012), Aza777 (06.12.2012), DolgovEA (02.05.2012), grohott (03.01.2013), Hron21 (27.04.2012), Infarch (26.04.2012), KiliSA (01.02.2013), Nadushkin (13.09.2012), Ramore10 (24.04.2012), RuslanIv (02.05.2012), serg_vv (30.07.2012), tanya.vladis (26.04.2012), Tatyana2160 (02.07.2012), Uka2010 (07.05.2012), Zombokotik (05.06.2012), zvonok (15.05.2012), Алекс-W (15.02.2013)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.21.1 от 24.04.2012 (файл CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Bladenv (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ТЕСТОВАЯ", релиз 11.0.8.2 от 24.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

Sambrero (22.05.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:8.2  Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ТЕСТОВАЯ", версия 11.0.8.2 от 24.04.2012*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

BiWik (27.06.2012), Sambrero (22.05.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.21.1 от 24.04.2012 (установка)*

скачать // скачать // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

miriel (25.04.2012), snjitlov (21.05.2012), yuri-khar (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM Проф", релиз 1.4.4.2 от 24.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------


## awgustins

Нужна ВДГБ: Учет ГСМ и автотранспорта в бюджетных учреждениях для БГУ 8.2

----------


## vitamina

*1С Предприятие 8.2  "Комплексная автоматизация", версия 1.1.21.1 от 24.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1СПредприятие 8.2  "Управление производственным предприятием", версия 1.3.25.1 от 24.04.2012*

Установка (полный комплект поставщика, авторская сборка) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

_По просьбе:_
*1С Предприятие 8.2. Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая (обновления)*:
Дистрибутивы обновления линейки 1.6 для 8.2 начали выпускаться с версии 1.6.20...

1.6.20.6 от 03.11.2009 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.21.6 от 15.12.2009 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.22.4 от 31.12.2009 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.23.2 от 28.01.2010 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.24.7 от 18.03.2010 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.25.6 от 12.07.2010 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.25.9 от 23.08.2010 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.26.3 от 15.10.2010 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.27.1 от 23.11.2010 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.28.2 от 28.12.2010 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.29.2 от 09.02.2011 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.30.7 от 02.03.2011 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 

1.6.31.1 от 19.04.2011 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Все ссылки двумя пакетами:

1.6.20.6 - 1.6.26.3 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

1.6.27.1 - 1.6.31.1 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

alex20092009 (18.05.2014), Anita2882 (06.07.2012), bamov (20.10.2012), beegimot (13.06.2012), bheart (01.05.2012), boralex69 (07.05.2012), dobrohot (19.05.2012), dosmd (04.05.2012), Egor5130 (24.12.2012), eshxe (06.08.2012), Guyer (12.05.2012), Kostenko_pevek (07.06.2018), Mar Go (12.05.2012), Rio2000 (15.05.2012), Sally (27.04.2012), samadurov (26.01.2013), sharip1234 (17.05.2012), Sibiryak (07.03.2013), slp55555 (02.07.2012), valanord (26.04.2012), yuri-khar (12.05.2012), Елена Ефремова (10.07.2012)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ: Ломбард БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.3.9.3 от 25.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "КТ2000: Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией", релиз 10.3.20.1 от 25.04.2012 (обновление)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Мясокомбинат", релиз 1.3.22.1 от 17.02.2012 (оригинальный CF)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

*Конфигурация "ITOB: Центр спутникового мониторинга ГЛОНАСС/GPS", релиз 1.1.1.25 для платформы 8.2 (установка)*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

alex20092009 (18.05.2014), Apriory (09.10.2017), bamov (20.10.2012), FORMA (30.04.2012), Kseniya (07.05.2012), lekhaplaton (06.07.2014), pirat-123 (20.08.2014), Rio2000 (15.05.2012), rusalenko (15.05.2012), SergZha (01.03.2014), slp55555 (02.07.2012), yuri-khar (12.05.2012)

----------


## Sunday

> *Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.37.1 от 20.04.2012 (установка)*


выложите обновление, пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

*Расширение для карманных компьютеров. Базовая версия, релиз 8.2.7.2 от 26.04.2012 (полный комплект)*

скачать // зеркало

Ссылки на TurboBit выпрямляем через _http://link-files.ru/ или _http://fl.kazachya.net/

----------

alex20092009 (18.05.2014), bamov (20.10.2012), M@LiNk@ (21.01.2015), MrRoger (15.06.2012), pirat-123 (20.08.2014), Rio2000 (15.05.2012), Romantik26 (21.06.2012), Елена Ефремова (02.07.2012)

----------


## Farpost

Уважаемый модератор! Может пора разделить ветку? как минимум 100 первых страниц устарели и ссылки на них либо не работают, либо забаннены

----------

2dva (08.11.2018), admSpiker (12.03.2013), alex20092009 (18.05.2014), arturzinio (09.07.2012), bamov (20.10.2012), Boycovd (25.03.2015), dmitriil (14.05.2014), doom2good (30.01.2013), Driverin (19.10.2012), ela78 (24.04.2014), Gorlah (11.04.2014), Lovuchini (20.11.2012), Markovka (29.10.2012), mawa1109 (14.06.2012), mila123 (25.01.2013), Nadushkin (13.09.2012), naste-na82 (23.03.2015), PaladinRussia (30.04.2012), proninasasha (11.07.2012), Sergious15 (21.10.2012), SergZha (01.03.2014), sof06 (19.08.2014), starplus (09.09.2012), St_George (22.04.2014), v0val (02.03.2013), Vlad_12 (22.09.2012), weryful (19.06.2012), zvonok (16.07.2014), КираКл (11.12.2014), Константин24 (01.05.2014)

----------

